# Chilli! All Things Chillies.



## InCider (3/6/07)

G'day Brewers,

Let's talk about chillies! Here is a shedload I got from Screwtop this afternoon.  








They will be made into Landsborough Hotsauce, and the NEW "Hops HotStepper" sauce. More on that to come...

Andrew QLD and MVZOOM are chilli fiends, and I know there are more of us out there.

Let's share our recipes, tales and pics of our plants (chillis, not 'hops' :blink: ) here. Screwtop's plants that I saw today never get pruned, and they are taking over the pool area. Me, I've been told to prune, and do, but will stop after seeing his setup! :beerbang: 

If this thread is too hot for your liking, or chillies hurt you on the 'way out' I can recommend a raspberry slupee from the servo. Use it like you would toilet paper  

Cheers and Tears,




InCider.


----------



## Chris (3/6/07)

Nice chilli porn Incider.
my basic sweet chilli sauce recipe is; 
chilli paste
brown sugar (the moist stuff)
water, lime or lemon juice
mix to liking


----------



## InCider (3/6/07)

Chris said:


> Nice chilli porn Incider.
> my basic sweet chilli sauce recipe is;
> chilli paste
> brown sugar (the moist stuff)
> ...


Thanks Chris - Screwtop's batch this time - I have my recipe here: 
OT thread linky
"I made this one today Tony - 2 apples, one green lemon + zest, 2 onions, a bag of habaneros and other assorted chillis. I added 5 cloves, of which I have found 3, and sea salt, 3 spoons of ginger and the same of garlic. And a dollop of pickle lime. Boiled and about to be blended. Used a bit of white vinegar. House smells great!"

This is my last recipe. Nearly too hot on it's own. NASA asked for the recipe so they could rub it on the space shuttles to test re-entry temperatures. :blink:


----------



## domonsura (3/6/07)

This is my one here......post 35
Chilli Sauce

Haven't made any for a little while now, about to set up a plastic house in the back yard to house the winter garden....then the little habaneros will be going in in preparation for the next batch.....


----------



## oldbugman (3/6/07)




----------



## Zizzle (3/6/07)

Ahhh InCider, on a mission to damage rings... as usual...


----------



## jpiwek (3/6/07)

Ah those orange ones bring back bad memories! Along time ago I thought they were just cute little baby capsicums and wouldnt they be great in a salad. Well I didnt even get to try what they tasted like(just as well). ! I got as far as cutting them up and must have touched my face as well. I spent the rest of the night in complete agony with my hands and eyes burning. h34r: Those cute chilly peppers

Ive tried commercial chilly pepper beer, it was kind of like Corona with a wallop. I just looked in the Homebrewers Recipe Guide and came across a recipe called Fat Tuesdays Cajun Pepper Ale and might give chilies another chance. <_<


----------



## AndrewQLD (3/6/07)

I can vouch for InCiders chillie sauce, my wife loves the stuff and sadly finished the bottle a couple of weeks ago. I will definately be giving it a go myself.

Cheers and congratulations as well.

Andrew


----------



## MVZOOM (3/6/07)

Yep, InCider's recipe is a winner here too. Finished making yesterday, it had it's first and second outings at dinner and breakfast respectively! 

I'll knock up my Chili Con Carne recipe at some point, when I make it next....

Cheers - Mike


----------



## Tony (3/6/07)

I had some hot chilli fun today 

I have 3.5 KG or Jalepinos in my freezer and had to use some of them. I will be looking for a salsa recipe for some of them next.

I made the recipe up myself........ and its F*%#ing tops 

It made about 2 liters of Jelapino/Chipotle hot sauce.

chipotles were sourced from: http://www.montereyfoods.com.au/index.html

Very good to deal with and the chipotles were great.. 

I used:

about 9 cups of green Jalepino's (about 1.5kg)
100g chipotle chillis.
3 cups white vinigar
3 cups water
3 medium white onions, diced
8 cloves of garlic, chopped not crushed
2 teaspoons sea salt
1 tablespoon sugar
1 tablespoon coriander seeds, crushed
1 tablespoon dried oregano
2 tablespoons vegetable oil.

Method.

remove the stems from the chipotles, break them up into chunks and put them into a glass or SS bowl or mug. dont use plastic cause you will never get the taste out.
Pour 3 cups (750ml) of vinigar over them and leave to soak for 4 hours to rehydrate.

When chipotles are ready, remove the stems from the jalepinos and coarsly chop. i just sliced them into 4 or 5 bits like the slices you buy in jars for your tacos. chop your onions and garlic too. 

HEat the oil in a large pot (10 to 15 liter) and chuck in the chopped Jalepinos, onion, garlic, salt, crushed coriander seeds, sugar and oregano and stir over a high heat for 5 minuites. Watch the fumes when they hit the hot pan....... WOW. I removed the chipotles from the vinigar and chucked them in too. 

once they are sofened a bit (5 minuites of sizzling) add your water and the reserved chipotle vinigar and boil it for 20 min or till half the liquid is gone. 

Take it off the heat and process it till its smooth. I did it hot with a hand blitzer but you could let it cool and scoop it into a food processor if you wanted.

Mine was a bit thick once procesed so i just trickled vinigar in while i blended it till i got the consistancy i wanted. Dont forget it will get thicker as it cools so you want it to be able to pour from a bottle.

Pout into bottles with a funnel and make sure you mop up the drips with your finger. once they are on your finger you know what you have to do wth the drips  have a beer on hand :lol: :lol: 

here are some pics to help.

cheers

Edit: I ended up using about 50% more Jalepinos than in the picture.


----------



## AndrewQLD (3/6/07)

That looks great Tony, are the chipolte chillies canned or dried and are they Smoked?

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Tony (3/6/07)

they are dried red chillis about 2 to 3 inches long and yep..... they are smoke cured.

they were cheap too.

I just tries some on my finger now that its cooled down and its basicly a concentrated Jalepino mush with a complex smoky, sweet taste and smell.

OPPs..... forgot to add i put 1 table spoon of sugar in the recipe too.

Will fix it now

cheers


----------



## InCider (3/6/07)

Great Pics Tony! I got a tin of Chipotles from the Indian Grocer in BNE. They do a LOT of chillies and some of the Mexican ones...
Yum!  



Tony said:


> they are dried red chillis about 2 to 3 inches long and yep..... they are smoke cured.
> 
> they were cheap too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tony (3/6/07)

here is the Chipotle hot sauce next to the sweet chilli sauce i made a few weeks back.

and a pic of the chipotles, you should be able to get theit phone number off the label on the bag.

I found the invoice for them. $10/100g bag and about $6 postage.

cheers


----------



## capretta (3/6/07)

nice one guys, i got 40 or so red chillis off a mate the other day so i cut them all up and boiled them in 700mls of white vinegar with a splash of fish sauce and some hot paprika. boiled it till it was completely reduced and mushy. very nice, quite mild. 

has anyone tried death sauce? or their sister sauces after death, sudden death or mega death? easily the hottest thing i have ever tried. aussie supplier http://www.deathsauce.com.au/megadeath.html


----------



## beers (3/6/07)

mmmm Chilli.
This one's a favourite that I picked up from a recipe site. It's on the sweeter side but packs a punch  

CopyCat Inner Beauty Hot Sauce.

12 fresh habaneros 
1 ripe mango 
1 cup cheap yellow mustard 
1/4 cup packed brown sugar 
1/4 cup white vinegar 
1 tablespoon curry powder 
1 tablespoon ground cumin 
1 tablespoon chili powder 
salt and pepper 

Slice caps off of habaneros, remove seeds and set aside (you'll add them at the end to increase the heat to your desired tastes). 
Coarsely chop the body of the habaneros and add to food processor bowl. 
Cut mango into bowl trying to catch all juice. 
Add the mango flesh and juice to the processor bowl and puree. 
Now add the remaining ingredients and process till smooth. 
Taste, and add the seed bundles you reserved from the habaneros a few at a time to taste. 
Pour into jar (s) or bottle (s) and store in refrigerator.


----------



## InCider (3/6/07)

Looks like Screwtops sauce will have mustard and hops! I'm inspired!

Great recipe Beers - I'd neglected curry & mustard so far and will give it a go.

InCider.



beers said:


> mmmm Chilli.
> 
> CopyCat Inner Beauty Hot Sauce.
> 
> ...


----------



## fixa (3/6/07)

this sounds a bit like inciders stuffed rellenos;

Charred Stuffed Jalepeno
14 x large jalapenos
1 pkg cream cheese (250grams), room temperature
4 slices of bacon, fried crisp and crumbled
1 tbsp fresh oregano (15ml)
1/2 cup fresh chives, minced fine (125ml)
2 x green onion, minced fine
The zest of 1 lemon
salt and pepper to taste
1 tbsp olive oil (15ml)

Directions: 
Charred Stuffed Jalepeno
Using a sharp knife, cut along the length of the jalapeno (being careful not to cut through to the other side) to create a pocket. Leave the tops intact.
Using the knife carefully devein and remove seeds from the chilli. Toss chillies with olive oil.
Preheat barbeque to 375F/190C or medium high temperature.
Place chillies on grill and allow to char on the outside for about 3 minutes turning constantly with barbeque tongs. Remove from grill and refrigerate.
When peppers are cool remove the charred skins and discard.
In a medium bowl combine the cream cheese with the remaining ingredients and mix well. Place the mixture in a piping bag. Pipe the mixture into the peeled peppers.
Preheat barbeque to 400F/204C or high heat. Place peppers on warming rack and allow the filling in peppers to get warm and gooey. 
Remove and let cool slightly before serving.

see here http://www.foodtv.ca/recipes/recipedetails.aspx?dishid=6572

mmmmmm


----------



## Ray_Mills (3/6/07)

Hi Crew
The dragon lady makes a living out of chilli stuff, drags me to Berry market, Kama market and now Bulli market every month.
We now have regular customers from all over Australia
Check out the site i have made but not totally complete yet as we just sold out our new product called "Kasundi"
http://www.cateshomemade.com/
Cheers
Ray


----------



## Screwtop (3/6/07)

Now I like Chilli, BUT....... You guys are insane  


Saw some at a market, think it was in Nuriootpa called Ringburner Chilli Sauce.

Sean, bought back a Kg of Duck Livers from SA to make Pt. I make mine with Apricot Brandy, let me know if you are into Pt and I'll keep you some from the next batch.


----------



## browndog (3/6/07)

I was at a work function on thursday and after all the offical stuff and the bar opened, the caterers brought out plates of appertisers. It looked like they had got some large mild chillis and marinaded them. Cut the end to make a cap, and stuffed it with a cream cheese. I thought these things were the best thing I'd ever tasted. I was going from table to table gobbling every one I could get my hands on. 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## mikem108 (5/6/07)

www.fireworksfoods.com.au for your exotic chilli seed and dried chilli requirements! Got some killer sauces there too


----------



## xknifepointx (9/6/07)

I love my chilli, I recently purchased some from the Byron Bay Chilli Company at the Easter Show and my frig it was hot, my mouth was on fire for about an hour after eating a small tiny blob of it.

I can't remember the name of it, but it was rated 10 out of 10 on their scale of chillis.


----------



## boingk (9/6/07)

One of my favourite dishes [apart from burritos that are really _really_ hot] is chilli & cheese pasta. 

1 packet of Woolworths Select Cheese & Black Pepper pasta
250g mince beef
1 small onion
1 small tomato
pasta sauce
50/50 mix chilli flakes & black pepper.


Make the pasta up according to instructions and let simmer while you do the rest.

Fry the onions and tomatos in a lightly greased pan & whack in some chilli/black pepper mix [ground].
Throw in the beef and break it up with a spatula.
Cook until beef is just not pink anymore.
Throw in pasta sauce and simmer until desired consistency is met.
Add more chilli & black pepper mix.

Serve on top of the cheese & black pepper pasta.

Enjoy with a nice lager or two, bon appetit!


----------



## InCider (9/6/07)

About midnight last night, I had a chilli beer from the US. Can't for the life of me remember it's name, but it had a jalapeno in the bottle. 

Ferk it was hot!  

And only a Jalapeno! Crisp, well matured heat that lasted about 4 minutes. I shared it with a mate, and after we'd eaten the Jalapeno, (which was not hot at all) I looked over at him and said: "Good session beer?" to which he told me to go forth and multiply!  

InCider.


----------



## capretta (9/6/07)

xknifepointx said:


> I love my chilli, I recently purchased some from the Byron Bay Chilli Company at the Easter Show and my frig it was hot, my mouth was on fire for about an hour after eating a small tiny blob of it.
> 
> I can't remember the name of it, but it was rated 10 out of 10 on their scale of chillis.




was it the "turbo supercharge habenero paste" in a little square bottle? i bought some for a chilli beer. 1 heaped spoonful in 23 liters was enough for a warm tingle!!


----------



## Screwtop (11/6/07)

InCider said:


> G'day Brewers,
> 
> Let's talk about chillies! Here is a shedload I got from Screwtop this afternoon.



Sean, remember we picked the two habanero bushes clean two weeks ago, well had a pick this afternoon, have a chilli look at what these little suckers produce in 2 weeks in winter on the Sunny Coast. A few cayenne thrown in too, they've just about finished.

Holy Frijole


----------



## InCider (11/6/07)

Hey Mike - good thing you picked on the node!  

I've been laid up since 6am with a stonking migraine. It's the best hangover you ever had - but headache only. Haven't got to cook up yet.  

What do you do to your plants? - I know you don't trim them (what was Peter Cundall thinking :blink: ) 

Tips please! 

InCider.


Screwtop said:


> Sean, remember we picked the two habanero bushes clean two weeks ago, well had a pick this afternoon, have a chilli look at what these little suckers produce in 2 weeks in winter on the Sunny Coast. A few cayenne thrown in too, they've just about finished.
> 
> Holy Frijole
> 
> ...


----------



## winkle (11/6/07)

InCider said:


> About midnight last night, I had a chilli beer from the US. Can't for the life of me remember it's name, but it had a jalapeno in the bottle.
> 
> Ferk it was hot!
> 
> ...



Sounds like Cave Creek Chilli Beer  , one of the legendary worst beers in the world, try Floris Gaarden Chocolat Beer for another famously (for the wrong reasons) remarkable beer.


----------



## Tony (11/6/07)

awsome !

Im planing on having red, chocolate and white jellybean hab's growing soon

cant wait

cheers


----------



## InCider (11/6/07)

winkle said:


> Sounds like Cave Creek Chilli Beer  , one of the legendary worst beers in the world, try Floris Gaarden Chocolat Beer for another famously (for the wrong reasons) remarkable beer.


Hey Winkle - got the URL here from the cap - Chili Beer.com

Maybe that's why I've got a headache... :blink: my rectum - she's fine...


----------



## Screwtop (11/6/07)

InCider said:


> Hey Mike - good thing you picked on the node!
> 
> I've been laid up since 6am with a stonking migraine. It's the best hangover you ever had - but headache only. Haven't got to cook up yet.
> 
> ...



My node feels a bit hot, think I might have touched it after handling the Hab's.

I just plant em, and water when required once a week in winter once a day in summer, handfull of complete twice spring and autumn. Have planted about 10 varieties over time, have 4 left. What doesn't come up again after winter or survive looses out. For the Hab's, got a chilli from a chef at a restaurant in Byron Bay, dried it out and crumbled it over the surface of the soil and next thing they were up everywhere, have two bushes that have survived for 4 years now, big enough to get through winter now without dieing off. Just be sure to pick them bare, they seem to crop in waves.


----------



## boingk (11/6/07)

Screwtop - you say you planted a chilli by sprinkling the dried seeds over the surface of the soil and then watering? No way! I'm giving that a try for sure - just with my Woolies brand chilli flakes to begin with though. Excellent...its all falling into place.

Also, anyone got any ideas for my Vanilla Chilli Lager? Linky


----------



## Screwtop (11/6/07)

boingk said:


> Screwtop - you say you planted a chilli by sprinkling the dried seeds over the surface of the soil and then watering? No way! I'm giving that a try for sure - just with my Woolies brand chilli flakes to begin with though. Excellent...its all falling into place.
> 
> Also, anyone got any ideas for my Vanilla Chilli Lager? Linky




I pick the chilli's and tie them in Ristra's, just hang them under the eaves of the house, out of the rain and they will dry well. Pick some red, yellow and green, looks great at xmas time. Some of the fleshier varieties like Jalepeno are a bit harder to dry, they can go rotten before they dry. Another good way to dry them is to put them into one of those big wooden bowls from the cheapie stores, maybe made from bamboo not wood, ya know the ones. Just leave them on the kitchen bench or somewhere in the house, they will dry out fine. Take a nice dry chilli and just crush it up in your hand, there you have it seeds and natural mulch, sprinkle that on top of some potting mix and water every couple of days, soon there'll be hot little bastards everywhere.


----------



## boingk (12/6/07)

Cheers Screwtop! I was down at the local Woolies today and picked up some jalapenos and these long thin yellow/orange chillis - no idea what they are [any idea?] but will post pics of them on the rack I made to dry them. Definitely going to grow some, I love spicy foods - had 'enchurritos' tonight! Chicken-based burritos with a nice spicy sauce  

I've also finalised my Chilli Vanilla Lager concept and am awaiting a free fermenter for a trial run. 

Another thing I thought people might be interested in is this link: Scoville Scale. Basically it gives you info on the relative hotness of chillis and how they come to this conclusion via scientific and perceptual methods.

Habaneros are rated at 100,000 to 350,000 Scoville, and Jalapenos 2,500 to 8,000. The variation is down to plant lineage & growing conditions.

One question - whats a Ristra?

Cheers - boingk


----------



## bconnery (13/6/07)

boingk said:


> Cheers Screwtop! I was down at the local Woolies today and picked up some jalapenos and these long thin yellow/orange chillis - no idea what they are [any idea?] but will post pics of them on the rack I made to dry them. Definitely going to grow some, I love spicy foods - had 'enchurritos' tonight! Chicken-based burritos with a nice spicy sauce
> 
> I've also finalised my Chilli Vanilla Lager concept and am awaiting a free fermenter for a trial run.
> 
> ...



Pretty certain the long yellow orange ones you are talking about are Siam chillis. 

If they are the ones I am thinking of they are a good one for beers. They have a nice fruitiness they impart in a chilli beer. They were my personal choice when I was doing chilli beers. Much better than birds eye, or habaneros.


----------



## boingk (14/6/07)

Cheers bconnery - but I just bought a stack of Jalapenos for that purpose because of a good-sounding tip I got...so I'll continue drying the Siams so I can plant their seeds.

Also, a recipe that I tried last night and loved: 

*Texas Jalapenos*

Ingredients:
As many Jalapenos as you want,
Whatever cheese you like [I use vintage cheddar],
1 cup plain flour,
1 egg,
1/2 cup Water,
Lemon/lime.

Before you start, fill your deep-fryer with oil and set it to 2/3 of max temp. Failing that, fill a saucepan with canola oil [2L is plenty] and throw a bit of the batter in when you've made it. When that starts bubbling a fair bit, you're ready to rock! Continue with everything while the pot heats up.

Mix up the flour, egg, and water so it makes a batter & flavour with lemon and/or lime juice.
Then take your Jalapenos and cut of the stalk top so you can get at whats inside.
Run a paring knife around the inside so you de-vein/de-seed it [leave a bit in there!].
Stuff with strips of your cheese.
Dip into batter so all of outside is coated.
Put into deep-fryer until outside is crispy [if you're using a saucepan skewer the Jalapenos first so you can remove them easily].

There you go: Jalapenos - Texas style!


----------



## Screwtop (14/6/07)

boingk said:


> Cheers Screwtop! One question - whats a Ristra?
> 
> Cheers - boingk




Its chilli's tied together in a bunch, bit of a nack in tying them but its fast when you catch on.

Like these, they sure look purdy in all their colour - before they dry out. Really decorative to have hanging around the BBQ area at xmas time.



Grab a metre of string and tie them three at a time up the string every 25mm until you run out of string (leave a bit to half hitch the ristra to a hook or something under the eaves of the house).

Tie them like so, here is a Cayenne, Mild Thai, and a Hab.


----------



## AndrewQLD (14/6/07)

boingk said:


> *Texas Jalapenos*
> 
> Ingredients:
> As many Jalapenos as you want,
> ...




Boingk, that looks very similar to the Relenos that InCider made for the last do at the Batz Cave except I think they were wrapped in pastry and baked, bloody beautiful, couldn't stop eating them, they taste good smoked as well.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## boingk (14/6/07)

AndrewQLD - You know what they say...great minds think alike! Hahaha...

And Screwtop - awesome Ristras there! Now I get the picture...or should I say the 'bigger' picture? 

On another note, got some Chiptoles today from a place down the street that seems to have everything - $6.35 for 25g isn't too bad is it? May just have to use a few of them in my Chilli Vanilla Lager...geez...this is going to be either a really good or a really bad beer I think :blink:


----------



## winkle (15/6/07)

Here's an interesting variety guys. Not sure if I'd want them in my food though.View attachment 13209


I should look at pickling them and selling jars at the church fete


----------



## boingk (29/6/07)

That for real winkle? Geez...imagine a bush full of those! Talk about copping an eyefull...  

Anyways, came home for the first few days of uni hols, and low and behold my mum has scored a Habanero chilli from some old dame down the street...and is drying it so she can plant it! YES! I'm going to have to halve it once its dry so I can take some seeds back with me - I've already got some Siam and Jalapenos dried back at uni...should be an interesting year ahead haha.


----------



## winkle (29/6/07)

boingk said:


> That for real winkle? Geez...imagine a bush full of those! Talk about copping an eyefull...
> 
> Anyways, came home for the first few days of uni hols, and low and behold my mum has scored a Habanero chilli from some old dame down the street...and is drying it so she can plant it! YES! I'm going to have to halve it once its dry so I can take some seeds back with me - I've already got some Siam and Jalapenos dried back at uni...should be an interesting year ahead haha.



Oddly they are for real, see pene/peter chillis on http://www.g6csy.net/chile/database.html, it'd be amusing to get some seeds for the novelty factor.


----------



## kabooby (29/6/07)

Careful with the Habenaro's

There hot. You wont need much. 

I had two plants last season and have still got enough chili paste and chili sauce to last a life time.

They do have a distict flavour that may go well in a dry lager or ale. 

Kabooby


----------



## boingk (29/6/07)

Kabooby - Yeah, I know about the heat of them...I told my family to give them massive respect once they're planted and to wash their hands well after handling them - then gave them the story of that chef who got hospitalised after taking a whizz without washing beforehand hahaha...

But yeah, can't wait to have a few plants! May even end up going down to the markets once I've got a decent crop and selling them so I've got some extra beer money :beerbang:


----------



## turto77 (29/6/07)

xknifepointx said:


> I love my chilli, I recently purchased some from the Byron Bay Chilli Company at the Easter Show and my frig it was hot, my mouth was on fire for about an hour after eating a small tiny blob of it.
> 
> I can't remember the name of it, but it was rated 10 out of 10 on their scale of chillis.



xknifepointx you can buy the Byron Bay stuff from Wollies, i always make sure i have a bottle or two in the fridge. I especially like the mango chilli that they do.

Turto


----------



## boingk (7/7/07)

Just picked up an interesting schnapps variety from my trip to the snow: Wildbrumby Distillery's 'Devils Tongue'. Complete with a decorative chilli in the bottle, sitting at the bottom.

Very nice schnapps, and I've never seen anything quite like it before. Its got a great chilli flavour and just the right amount of hotness [in my opinion!]. That said, it isn't for people who don't like spicy foods. 

Anyone else had/heard of chilli schnapps before?


----------



## InCider (27/7/07)

I just put a big pot of chopped onions, apples Habaneros and assorted chillis on the stove. I steeped 5 grams of Hallertau in a glass and tossed that in too. And then 3 or 4 Kaffir Lime leaves. I used white and cider vinegar as I could not decide one way or the other.

Smells beautiful.

I was going to put an orange in but stopped myself!  

InCider.


----------



## Tony (30/7/07)

I have 3 goatsweed plants kicking on in the back yard ATM and have just got these going

4 x chocolate (scotch bonnet) habenaro's and 3 x whire jellybean habenaro plants.

will get the reds and some others going soon for the summer growing season.

may have to get some orange habs too.

cheers

PS. i have read that the scotchies are hard to get growing...... i got 100% germination in a coke bottle  

I chop a coke bottle in half, fill the bottom half with good potting mix, make it damp......not wet and poke it with a pencil to make mice little 5mm deep holes for the seeds. coverthem and put the top on the bottle. 

sit some where warm (20 deg) and watch em grow. I get a 90% strike rate with seeds like this, when they have sprouted, remove the lid and keep damp. transplant to garden when ready.

you may loose one or two doing this but thats life....... survival of the fittest.

cheers


----------



## Disco_tezz (1/8/07)

boingk said:


> Another thing I thought people might be interested in is this link: Scoville Scale. Basically it gives you info on the relative hotness of chillis and how they come to this conclusion via scientific and perceptual methods.
> 
> Habaneros are rated at 100,000 to 350,000 Scoville, and Jalapenos 2,500 to 8,000. The variation is down to plant lineage & growing conditions.
> 
> ...




I got my hands on some Naga Jolokia pepper seeds, and attmepted to grow them with out sucess (cats ate the seedlings), 
When i manage to actually get them to grow, who would be interest in trying?

Before saying yes, Just look where they rate on the Scoville, in the link above.


----------



## Disco_tezz (1/8/07)

for people looking for hot paste this stuff will burn, Great in mexican and on pizza's or for being a bastard to your drunk mates. 

http://www.thechillifactory.com.au/

look for the Turbo Supercharge Habanero Paste. 

that little jar will last a long time


----------



## NRB (1/8/07)

Disco_tezz said:


> When i manage to actually get them to grow, who would be interest in trying?
> 
> Before saying yes, Just look where they rate on the Scoville, in the link above.



I'd be interested in growing a bush of these things, and would certainly love one to try - a mate of mine reckons that he can't get a curry hot enough these days! My birdseye chilli plant is huge (grown from a <10yo frozen seed), rate about 8/10 or 100,000 Scoville heat units and don't satisfy him. I'd love him to bite into one of these Naga Jolokia fruits and tell me it's not hot enough!


----------



## Disco_tezz (2/8/07)

Disco_tezz said:


> I got my hands on some Naga Jolokia pepper seeds, and attmepted to grow them with out sucess (cats ate the seedlings),
> When i manage to actually get them to grow, who would be interest in trying?
> 
> Before saying yes, Just look where they rate on the Scoville, in the link above.




Well after Reading this Thread, I went back to the Website, where i purchased my chilli seeds from and they have changed the name of the chillis that i purchased, so i figured i should adjust my previous statement. 
It would appear i have the Indian PC-1 Chillis not the Naga jolokia i thought i had purchased, i have no idea where these rate on the Scoville.


----------



## Tony (2/8/07)

Disco_tezz said:


> I got my hands on some Naga Jolokia pepper seeds, and attmepted to grow them with out sucess (cats ate the seedlings),



Shoot the cats...easy :excl: 

Or grow them like i did in the pic above

cheers


----------



## Mercs Own (3/8/07)

Here is my version of stuffed Jalapeno's. In America they call them Jalapeno Poppers. Clany's fish Pub's in W.A make them and they call them 'fried mice'. The last time I had them there I dont think the chef was all that concerned with getting all the seeds and membrane out as they were *%^&$%@ hot!

Loved them though and great with a beer.

My recipe is similar to some of the others here but done in a beer batter, simple to make and I reckon delicious!

Green Jalapenos about 5 6 cm long
Philedelphia cream cheese
Chopped fresh mint
Chopped fresh chives
Flour, salt and beer of your choice for beer batter, see my choice below.

Make batter first so it can stand and improve whilst you stuff jalapenos. Put cup of flour into a bowl season with salt and then mix in the beer until you reach the consistency you prefer. You dont want it too thick or too thin. Next place the jalapenos under a hot grill and char the skins until black turning them as you go. When blackened and charred all the way put them in a plastic bag to sweat for 10 minutes this makes them easier to peel. Peel all the skinn off but make sure you leave the stems intact and long. Slice down one side and carefully remove the seeds and the vein this removes all of the heat so if you want them hot leave some of the vein and seeds. Mix your chopped dill and chives together with the cheese a little at a time tasting as you go to get the flavour balance you want and then with a teaspoon (or as Fixa suggested a piping bag) stuff the jalapeno with the cheese mixture. Close over the flesh so it looks whole and intact. Dip into beer batter and then deep fry till golden brown. Let them cool down just a little and then eat.
Best to eat with the beer you used for the batter: Little Creatures Pale, Mountain Goat Pale Ale or Hightail or try a Pilsner Urquell, Coopers Pale or Stoutwhat ever is in your fridge just do it!


----------



## InCider (4/8/07)

Mercs Own said:


> Here is my version of stuffed Jalapeno's. In America they call them Jalapeno Poppers. Clany's fish Pub's in W.A make them and they call them 'fried mice'. The last time I had them there I dont think the chef was all that concerned with getting all the seeds and membrane out as they were *%^&$%@ hot!
> 
> Loved them though and great with a beer.
> 
> ...



Brilliant Merc - I'm going to try the next lot on philly cream cheese and mint. Sounds the business!

I've got a shedload of chilli seeds including the nagas off a mate, am I am getting the planting started now. Long hot summer!  

InCider.


----------



## raistlin_kell (5/8/07)

Chilli is one of the main ingredients in my "holy hash" signature ale. I use between 8 and 12 chillies in the fermenter, then keg off and enjoy... very nice.

Our local butcher "Star of the North" @ Currambine makes a range of snags and i give them approx 1kg of small thai stingers to make a 10kg batch of their sicilian snags. They pour them into the mix whole and grind them up with all the other goodies. I've just cooked up some tonight for a BBQ treat. 

If anyone is interested in a kg or 2, let me know as i'll be asking the lads at the Star of the North to make some up soon. $10.50 a kg and they don't charge me any extra to make them up.


----------



## raistlin_kell (13/8/07)

capretta said:


> has anyone tried death sauce? or their sister sauces after death, sudden death or mega death? easily the hottest thing i have ever tried. aussie supplier http://www.deathsauce.com.au/megadeath.html



I just tried death sauce last night at a mates BBQ. I took along some of my chilli beers and chili snags and he went 1 better and pulled out the "Dreaded DEATH SAUCE". Needless to say, i thought "what sauce could be hotter than my snags?" and proceeded to liberally paste a piece of meat (roast lamb) with a very healthy smattering of DEATH SAUCE.. Well root my old boots, this sh1t is nuclear waste! I had tears and broke into a sweat. *This sauce is the REAL DEAL! *Hats off to Blair (the maker of the sauce). He must have stainless steel taste buds.

http://extremefood.com/


----------



## capretta (13/8/07)

hahaha i always love a good initiation! you ask people if they like chilli and they say yes and the heat STILL comes as a surprise.. i bought a selection of the sauces last year as gifts and the mega death and sudden death are actually about 20-30% hotter than the regular death which is still much hotter than the turbosuperchage habanero paste..

a brazillian bloke at work insisted that "in my home country we eat chillis off the tree. for meals we just eat chilli and fish..." so i bought along the mega death.i told him just to have a tiny bit of sauce, he had a small tupperware container of rice and tuna and proceded to pour in about half a shotglass worth. he mixed it all up into a bright red paste and ate. and ate. i watched in amazement because he really was scoffing the stuff down and even just a match head potion of sauce is enough to burn your mouth for 15 minutes. we sat watching and he ate faster and faster.. then he said he needed a drink. he got a diet coke, and sipped and sipped and his head turned bright red with tears and sweat coming out every where. he blamed the bubbles in the diet coke for exploding the flavour! then he had to leave cause his train was ready and i later found out that he had to get his mate to drive the train cause he was laying on the floor of the cab in agony and was even doing fiery spews out the cab door near lidcombe... 

hhaha i cracked up for days!!


----------



## drsmurto (13/8/07)

Love the death sauces - i bought the super six pack so i know all about the beast that is megadeth. Eye dropper stuff.

Had a mate who ate a teaspoon of the original death sauce for a $20 dare. Funny stuff, he was throwing up for a good 10 mins! 

Jealousy got the better of me - all you blokes living in nsw and qld that can grow chillies all year round, so ordered a mini greenhouse so i can have all the seedlings ready to plant after the last frosts (usually sometime in September) - aiming for a heap of birds eyes, orange and choc habs, a few jalapenos for the mex cooking. Any other must try varieties? The Dorset naga would be worth a few bragging rights....... and would be a funny dare....

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## InCider (13/8/07)

I just planted in 600ml coke bottles (same method as Tony) these little babies:

Black Knight, White Jellybean Habaneros, Chicala/Pasilla Bajio, Czech Black, Santa Fe Grande & one with an illegible label the boy and I named "Ace of Spades" after my kiddies favourite song. :super: 

One bottle per seedling until I get some more old coke bottles.

I went through a stage of seedling trays and TLC to get the seedlings going but found the best method was the drink beer in the shed and throw chillis in the mulch of pot plants for seedlings. The coke bottle method means I can remember what is what! 

And while I'm doing a Pistol Patch post, I went to the Ekka on saturday and as soon as I entered the gourmet foods pavillion, I found myself infront of the chilli sauce stand. I tried 2 sauces one was 9/10 and the other 10/10 on _their_ scale, and I decided they dealt in salsa! My pure Hab sauce is nearly unbearable, and easily 22 out of 10 compared to them! :blink: Mind you, they didn't claim to be selling Brain Death Sauce.

And they had preservatives, colouring and flavourings. 
InCider on a Chilli Bender again.


----------



## NRB (15/8/07)

When I visited my folks place last night I saw to my horror that my chilli plant had no leaves! They said that the frost got it recently. I sure hope he recovers as I grew him from a seed a LONG time ago... it's recovered from terrible damage in the past.


----------



## InCider (15/8/07)

Hey NRB - sorry you've lost leaves in the frost. Take Tony's idea it's a beaut.

I even put some more seeds in today - some from Screwtop and some from a bloke at work.  

InCider.
(still trying to go 'cold turkey' on chillis) :blink:


----------



## NRB (16/8/07)

It's a bit hard InCider. The plant is nearly as tall as me and 1m wide...


----------



## InCider (16/8/07)

NRB said:


> It's a bit hard InCider. The plant is nearly as tall as me and 1m wide...



It seems by comprehension _leaves_ a lot to be desired NRB - A much older plant than I read - sorry mate. 

I grow new plants each year on the whole. Better yields. I have had a few that I cut right back each year, but grow new ones for their yield. 


Cheers,

InCider.


----------



## NRB (16/8/07)

No worries InCider. The yields from this plant are amazing to say the least. I don't know how many flushes it has, but seems to spit out 300+ at each harvest. I'd say as a guess I strip it maybe 4 times a year?


----------



## drsmurto (17/8/07)

NRB said:


> No worries InCider. The yields from this plant are amazing to say the least. I don't know how many flushes it has, but seems to spit out 300+ at each harvest. I'd say as a guess I strip it maybe 4 times a year?



Wow! My understanding was that chillies should be grown form seed each year because the yields after the first season are greatly reduced. Not that i have a choice, the frosts destroy everything in the vegie garden each winter and i cant take them inside cos if i do i would have to out the beer outside.


----------



## NRB (17/8/07)

I can categorically dispute that information. This plant has produced fruits for around 10 years.


----------



## InCider (18/8/07)

NRB said:


> I can categorically dispute that information. This plant has produced fruits for around 10 years.




NRB & Dr Smurto,

I've had a couple for more than one season but had them die off after a couple. I do have one still in the ground from last year and won't dig it up - will work on making it permanent and see how it goes.

10 years is bloody excellent! Screwtop doesn't prune or replant his and he gets good yields.

InCider.


----------



## Screwtop (20/8/07)

Mine have to be stripped about every 2 weeks, even a small crop visible as I look out the window, much smaller crops during the cooler months. Maybe coincidence, but I give them a big drink about every two weeks and within days there's a new batch of flowers. Gave away another two 2L icecream containers a few weeks ago and have another ready to go. What with the sauce that InCider provides and also a friend of SWAMBO's everything here is served with chilli sauce, must try the grandaughter on choc ice cream and chilli sauce. Even the grandkids now eat meals with chilli.

More chilli recipes Byron Bay Chilli Recipes

And the latest from them:

Screwy

*Spicy Red Capsicum Soup with Coriander Cream

and Jalapeno Scones *  
3 tablespoons olive oil 
6 large red capsicum, cored, seeded and cut into thin slices 
6 leeks, white and light green parts only, sliced 
3 garlic cloves, minced 
4 fresh sprigs oregano 
2 cups chicken or vegetable stock 
cup Byron Bay Chilli Company Red Cayenne Chilli Sauce 
salt and freshly ground black pepper 
1 cup cream

Heat the oil over medium heat in a heavy pan and add capsicum. Cook and stir for about 2 minutes until slightly softened. 
Add leeks and garlic and cook another 2 minutes. Add oregano and cover. Reduce heat to low and cook for 1 hour or until capsicum are very soft. 
Blend the mixture in a processor and puree. Pour back into pan, add stock and chilli sauce and season with salt and pepper to taste. Stir in cream and heat just until hot. Drizzle individual servings of soup with Coriander Cream. 

(makes 4 large or six generous servings)

Coriander Cream 
cup sour cream 
cup cream or plain yogurt 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh coriander 
salt and freshly ground black pepper 
Put all ingredients in processor and blend until smooth. 

Jalapeno Scones 
1 cups plain flour 
cup polenta or cornmeal 
1 cup grated tasty cheese 
1/2 cup grated parmesan cheese 
1 teaspoons baking powder 
teaspoon baking soda 
teaspoon salt 
2 jalapeno chillis, seeded (optional) and minced 
1 red cayenne chilli, seeded and minced 
60g chilled unsalted butter 
cup cream or buttermilk 
1 egg yolk

Preheat oven to 180 degrees. In a large bowl, combine flour, polenta, cheese, 
baking powder, baking soda, salt and chillis. Mix thoroughly. 
Cut in butter with 2 knives until mixture resembles coarse meal. Drizzle with cream and stir until mixture forms a dough. 
Carefully add more cream if mixture is too dry. On a lightly floured surface, pat the dough into a circle inch thick. 
Cut into 8 wedges and transfer to a baking sheet. Brush the top of each scone with beaten egg yolk mixed with a splash of water. 
Bake for 15-20 minutes or until golden brown on top. 
Serve with butter and chilli jam or sweet chilli sauce.
Makes 8 scones


----------



## Tony (26/10/07)

I have a wonderful crop of chillis growing.

my Manzano red has taken off and is getting flowers, my goatsweed plant is taking off as well. I have 2 healthy orange habs and planted seeds one arvo after a few beers nad didnt write down what was what and where they were.

Well...... now i have dozens and dozens of chilli plants popping up everywhere. chocolate habs, red habs, white jellybean habs, naga jo..something, and god knows what else.

I will have to let them go in their little groups (at least i seperated them by variety) and weed out the weaker smaller plants as they grow. keep a couple of each and see what they grow.

the way they are growing and the great weather we are having it wont be long.

cheers


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/10/07)

My Halapeno plant has plenty of fruit(?) at the moment and I have added a couple slit down the middle to my Green cherry Tomato Pickles, looking forward to munching on these with my pickled eggs, blue cheese, and tart Weizen, Yumm.



Cheers
Andrew


----------



## InCider (26/10/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> My Halapeno plant has plenty of fruit(?) at the moment and I have added a couple slit down the middle to my Green cherry Tomato Pickles, looking forward to munching on these with my pickled eggs, blue cheese, and tart Weizen, Yumm.
> View attachment 15646
> 
> 
> ...



Pure chilli porn Andrew! 

Drool....


----------



## pipmoy (5/11/07)

Hi Guys

I've been a member for a little while and never really got onto the forums,

UNTIL NOW!!!!!!

I LOVE my chillies.... I am only new at growing them and i got my love for them from tony who is a member of AHB and is on this thread as well.

I am growing at the moment: Hot Banana (2/10), Aji Rojo (5/10), Cayenne (3/10), Jalapeno (2/10), Purple Tiger (7/10), Tabasco (7/10), Thai Bangkok Upright (5/10) goats weed (?) Orange Habs (ouch).

I have another 6 types in pots that i got off tony over the weekend but i don't know what is what with them cause tony and i were a little pissed when he planted them (he forgot where he planted them all and they started coming up all over the place.  

All the Chillis are about a month old and growing nicely.

See ya...........


----------



## Tony (5/11/07)

Ahhhh i see the little babies survived the move.

I always knew what our kids were before we had them but now i know what its like to not know.

all these little green chilli plants everywhere and no idea whats what.

lots of blkoody hot chillies it will be so im happy.

I will take a pic of the Manzeno Red with its big geen leaves and deep purple flowers. a couple have opened.

cheers


----------



## Tony (12/12/07)

Well Chilli Heads.......... who has them growing...... Its that time of the year.

Show us your crops comming on.

I am living in fear of the crop im going to get this year  

I have Manzano Reds which are a South American Capcicum.... very hot, thick fleshed and about the size of a large peach. Grown to be chopped fresh with tomatoes to make fresh salsa so i cant wait for these to get going.

I have A Goatsweed plant which has a velvet soft hairy frame and upright black chillis that turn red when ripe. Its going nuts and is suposed to grow to over 2 meters tall. I will need a lader to harvest them.

I laso have several Habanerso that are a bit unknown as said before.... we planted them pissed but they are going strong. I have 2 Orange Habs with green fruit forming and growing fast, I planted red habs, white bullet habs (these things reportably produce several hundred small chillis weiging over 2 KG/per plant.

I planted Naga Jolokia and Chocolate Habs but im not sure whats what so i guess i will have to wait till they ripen. They are all flowering and starting to bear fruit so cant wait.

I have found a great Chilli forum if anyone is interested.....Iths the AHB of chillis.

http://chillisgalore.co.uk/phpBB2/index.php

Cheers


----------



## InCider (12/12/07)

I'd be hard to beat you guys as it's not peak season for me yet, but I just chucked the camera on charge for an update tomorrow.

Love the little black ones Tony!

I should have a good haul of habs, some skinny yellow ones and shedloads of mild ones - good for making up the body of the sauce for those who get pain from pure habanero sauce!  

Sean.


----------



## NRB (12/12/07)

I've now got a small orange Habanero growing (only 30cm tall), potted a couple of weeks ago. My 10yo frost burnt Birdseye is starting to regrow plenty of green leaves... finally!

I'd really like to get some Anchos.


----------



## bindi (13/12/07)

I have some nice Halapeno [spelling?] growing  I love them.

Edit: Can't spell


----------



## AndrewQLD (13/12/07)

My Halapeno bush has been decimated by catapillars. I had 1/2 a dozen nice large chillies ready to be picked and one morning I noticed a catapillar eating the last one. Also I have noticed leaves seem to go missing over night, almost like they have been cut of at the stem. Any ideas for solving this problem?

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Batz (13/12/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> My Halapeno bush has been decimated by catapillars. I had 1/2 a dozen nice large chillies ready to be picked and one morning I noticed a catapillar eating the last one. Also I have noticed leaves seem to go missing over night, almost like they have been cut of at the stem. Any ideas for solving this problem?
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



Perhaps just invite the catapillars to a Brewerhood get together,sounds like they would fit in just fine  

Batz


----------



## bindi (13/12/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> My Halapeno bush has been decimated by catapillars. I had 1/2 a dozen nice large chillies ready to be picked and one morning I noticed a catapillar eating the last one. Also I have noticed leaves seem to go missing over night, almost like they have been cut of at the stem. Any ideas for solving this problem?
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew




I have used tomato dust in the past and it worked but I now use a Pyrethium [spelling again <_< ] and garlic mix, it also stopped the ones eating my hops also.


----------



## AndrewQLD (14/12/07)

bindi said:


> I have used tomato dust in the past and it worked but I now use a Pyrethium [spelling again <_< ] and garlic mix, it also stopped the ones eating my hops also.



Thanks Bindi, I'll give it a go.


----------



## Steve (15/12/07)

Ive grown chillis on n off for years now in me vege patch here in canberra. Unfortunately they die off in winter. A month ago I bought a habenero, which is now in a pot at my new house. Just wondering....do you need two plants to produce fruit? I have loads of white flowers but they just die and fall off?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Airgead (17/12/07)

Steve said:


> Ive grown chillis on n off for years now in me vege patch here in canberra. Unfortunately they die off in winter. A month ago I bought a habenero, which is now in a pot at my new house. Just wondering....do you need two plants to produce fruit? I have loads of white flowers but they just die and fall off?
> Cheers
> Steve



Not as far as I know. I just have the one plant if it produces heaps of fruit. Its not a hab but from memory they fruited OK with just one plant. I had to pull my hab out when the kids were little after I caught one of them crawling into the garden to get at the bright shiny orange things so its been 7 years since I has grew them. I must put one back in now they are old enough to know to leave them alone.

They do tend to drop their flowers if they get too dry or sunburned. That could be the problem.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Tony (22/12/07)

My orange habs are dropping heaps of flowers, but producing lots of fruit as well. There must be over 100 flowers on each plant and they are only a foot tall.

cheers


----------



## capretta (22/12/07)

mmm, has anyone had any experience with fireworksfoods.com.au for ordering seeds? does anyone have anyone they'd like to recommend?


----------



## Tony (22/12/07)

I got my seeds from these guys.... but from ebay store. I found their website the other night and kept it for next year.

all the seeds took off like rockets.

cheers

http://www.chillibird.com/index.php?p=1_1_Home


----------



## capretta (22/12/07)

cheers, they look good.. time for some purple chilli love.."purple's a fruit"


----------



## browndog (22/12/07)

Batz said:


> Perhaps just invite the catapillars to a Brewerhood get together,sounds like they would fit in just fine
> 
> Batz



I will say right now, I will NEVER eat Inciders Rellenos after midnight EVER again. The thing is, we forgot about them and around midnight I reminded Incider about them and he went and heated them up. I think we chowed down about 1am or 1.30. I only ate two and woke up around 5:30am with a fire burning in my guts, I couldn't eat the great breakfast that the Sqyres dished up. I think Zizzle was in the same boat. Don't eat chillis after midnight.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Tony (31/12/07)

I have purchased my seeds for next year already. Im planning to grow these monsters in a greenhouse in easly spring to get them going for a good long summer growing season.
They are the some of the hottest chillis in the world running up more that 1,000,000 scolville heat units. A Habanero is about 200,000. Mere chicken feed!

http://www.chileseeds.co.uk/bih_jolokia_chilli_seeds.htm

I also got some Fatalli, Tabasco and White Bullet Habs.

All of the chillis i got this year that were suposed to be differen t habs turned out to be Naga Jolokia....... the bloody lot of them.

I now have about 8 of them growing.... and sprouting large quantities of chillies that are suposed to run in ar 800,000 scolville heat units. Will have to track down a good hot sauce recipe and a good madrass curry recipe 

HAve goatsweed chillis, Rocoto's, Orange Habs and some broad leaved plants i think are chicolate habs going nuts so am very happy.

cheers


----------



## InCider (31/12/07)

Hey Tony,

What a great garden you are going to have! Might have to drop in mid year on my way south...  And thanks for the link.

Here is a pic of this arvos harvest. The rain here has kept the temp down around 23-26 so a lot cooler than they (the chillies!) want.

Only one Hab - and a small one, but some long green ones, and the ball red ones. One of my mass producing plants has lost over 30 chillies due to the wind/storms.






The green ones have been getting a regular caning over the holidays in "Toad in the hole".

Chopped up with onion and cheese and delivered as a generous topping on both sides while cooking. Not really TITH, but, what a great name, and a great use of chillies.

"To some people, this recipe's name is Bull's-Eye. Others say it's a Picture-Frame Egg. Still others call it a Toad-in-the-Hole or a Frog-in-a-Pond. No matter what you call it, it's easy to make and fun to eat. To cook Egg Toast, you can fry the egg and bread in a pan or you can bake them in an oven. "

InCider - And yep, that's a Dora mug.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/1/08)

browndog said:


> I will say right now, I will NEVER eat Inciders Rellenos after midnight EVER again. The thing is, we forgot about them and around midnight I reminded Incider about them and he went and heated them up. I think we chowed down about 1am or 1.30. I only ate two and woke up around 5:30am with a fire burning in my guts, I couldn't eat the great breakfast that the Sqyres dished up. I think Zizzle was in the same boat. Don't eat chillis after midnight.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



So true Browndog...so true....but they where yum...even better with the sour cream heaped on them...


----------



## Tony (2/1/08)

Toast looks great mate...... I like hot toast  

I have been moving mine in and out of shelter when storms come over...... it has saved them all so far..... not much i can do for the ones outside but they have been fine so far.

My Rocoto has dozens of red hot small capcicup like chillis forming up now that its finaly warmimg up and the goatsweed has hundreds of chillis on it. Cant wait for them all to turn red.... the plant will look like its on fire. This is a pic of just one of the small branches sticking out of it. THe plant is 4 foot high and climbing

cheers


----------



## InCider (2/1/08)

Tony said:


> Toast looks great mate...... I like hot toast
> 
> I have been moving mine in and out of shelter when storms come over...... it has saved them all so far..... not much i can do for the ones outside but they have been fine so far.
> 
> ...




Pure joy those little babies!  

I'll have to spec up my chilli range late season and look after them into the next. What is the flavour of hte Rocoto like?

Sean


----------



## Tony (2/1/08)

Dont know yet mate....... it hasnt been warm enough for enything to mature. Only jusy cracked the 30 deg mark here in january. Bloody rediculous.

They are suposed to taste great and be very hot. thick fleshed to cut up for salsa. Aparently they dont cross polinate either so i will keep you seeds if you want.

If you grow it.... its a long term plant. Its like a rose. It grows like mad and needs a trellace, will grow to 3 meters tall, mine is at 1.5 already and taking over the garden.

Im going to dig it out when it cools down and put it in a half wine barrel with a rellace for next year so i can over winter it. cut it back to nothing and it grows back again ,like a hop plant. The older it gets the better it fruits.

ITs starting to smother my goatsweed plant and its planted 1.5 meters away. going to have to get poles to hold up the branches with fruit on them. They are like peaches in size and weight. Havnt tried a ripe one yet.... still waiting but planing on hot salsa with some corn chips.

Chop a chilli with a few tomatoes, some spring onion, avacado, capcicum, basil and some lime juice........ MMMMMMMMMM

cheers


----------



## Steve (9/1/08)

Tony said:


> Toast looks great mate...... I like hot toast
> 
> I have been moving mine in and out of shelter when storms come over...... it has saved them all so far..... not much i can do for the ones outside but they have been fine so far.
> 
> ...




Tony - how come the chillis are growing upwards? Or is the pic upside down?
Cheers
Steve

P.S. My little habanero plant is now producing fruit...lots of em!


----------



## Tony (11/1/08)

Hi steve... lots of chilli varieties do this..... they are known to grow 'Erect" i have 9 Naga Jolokia plants growing and one of them is producing erect chillies. I also hav one called bancock upright..... speaks for itsself.

Most of the ones im growing grow down but some grow up...... it depends on the type. The ones in the pic growing up are a rare type from the peruvian mountains called goatsweed and they are suposed to be bloody hot.

cheers


----------



## NRB (11/1/08)

I'm sadly reporting the loss of my 10 year old Birdseye chilli plant  The recent hot spell in Melbourne took care of it. 5 days this summer well into the 40s took it's toll. The good news is that there are 4 new plants at its base (self sown) really starting to take off! I've cut it back to a few inches above the soil in the hope that some vital tissue remains and I will bonsai it.

My recent order from (Chillibird) has come through and will be potted this weekend - Naga Jolokia, Poblano/Ancho and Yellow Cayenne for something different. My orange Habanero was flipped over in the wild winds of today, tossing it out of it's pot, but I think it should survive the insult. Plenty of flowers on it, but no fruit as yet - it was sown only about 3 months ago.

I look forward to a few things with this - getting to try Poblano/Ancho chillis for the first time, roasting up some stuffed Yellow Cayennes and seeing 2 mates eat raw Naga Jolokias and keep straight faces. One reckons he'll eat 2 no worries. Both are of Indian descent, but I don't think they'll be able to handle it. Resisting 1,000,000 Scoville Heat Units is a pretty tall ask in anyone's book, Curry or no Curry! My Birdseyes didn't seem to cut the mustard for one of them...

I might eventually post some pics if I can be bothered. I like my chillis, but to be honest, I can't see myself using Nagas in cooking. I think they'll be far too hot for me and most people I know. I can't handle it "red hot", but don't mind a fairly spicy dish. I prefer to taste my food.

[edit] My Birdseye chillis grow upwards too. Apparently reasonably common with the "hotter" thinner fruit chillis.


----------



## beers (13/1/08)

NRB said:


> seeing 2 mates eat raw Naga Jolokias and keep straight faces. One reckons he'll eat 2 no worries. Both are of Indian descent, but I don't think they'll be able to handle it. Resisting 1,000,000 Scoville Heat Units is a pretty tall ask in anyone's book, Curry or no Curry!



Check out this insanity. :blink: 
http://www.ndtv.com/convergence/ndtv/video...lt.aspx?id=5897

The link where I found this claims that they are Jolokia peppers.
Edit: http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/02/25/1856492.htm


----------



## Steve (14/1/08)

Tony said:


> Hi steve... lots of chilli varieties do this..... they are known to grow 'Erect" i have 9 Naga Jolokia plants growing and one of them is producing erect chillies. I also hav one called bancock upright..... speaks for itsself.
> 
> Most of the ones im growing grow down but some grow up...... it depends on the type. The ones in the pic growing up are a rare type from the peruvian mountains called goatsweed and they are suposed to be bloody hot.
> 
> cheers



How bizarre! Do you know if they have been modified to grow erect or is it natural? If natural, maybe they've modified their growth over the centuries in the hope they can attract some birds (from above) to eat them as the ground dwelling animals have given up and got the shits :lol: Or maybe they have modified themselves to stop ground animals from eating them? Interrrrresting.
Cheers
Steve

P.S. Some good looking chilli plants in that website too.
P.P.S. My little green habenero plant is really taking off. The biggest fruits are about 5-6 cms long. How long do they grow and when do I know when to pick them?


----------



## Steve (14/1/08)

NRB said:


> I prefer to taste my food.



That is the key to good/well made Indian food when using chillis. No matter how hot it is you should be able to still taste everything in it. Ive been cooking Indian for years and recently went to Indian cooking classes (night school). It was heaven!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tony (14/1/08)

Hey steve.

I think they naturally grow erect. i have a few different varieties that grow that way in the garden ATM.

is you habanero plant green of does it grow green habs? thay all start out green and can turn orange, red, brown, white, yellow, peach and god knows what else but there is a variety called the green habanero.

which one are you growing. i have orange habs and they are all green

they turn orange when they are ripe

cheers


----------



## Steve (15/1/08)

Tony said:


> which one are you growing. i have orange habs and they are all green



its the green one


----------



## drsmurto (15/1/08)

Any of you chilli growers know whether seeds from a chilli that has been frozen are likely to germinate?

I froze all my orange habs last year and was thinking i could use these seeds?

Otherwsie - the link Tony provided has me salivating.... one of each please!


----------



## NRB (16/1/08)

They'll be fine DrSmurto - the 10 year old plant of mine germinated from frozen seed sitting in the freezer for 10 years. There's one way to find out.


----------



## Tony (17/1/08)

First harvest today....... well minus one of each that got eaten last weekend.

WOW wasnt that an experience.

They are Orange Habs and Goatsweed!

The orange hab was hot but not as hot as i expected from all the hype. It was nice but i was a tad disapointed...... i thought it would hurt.

THe goatsweed on the other hand was a nasty little bugger. My brother and i ate a nice big chunk each, seeds and all. We spent 10 minuites feeling like we had a hot coal in our mouths. Then you get the big rush at the end which is great.

The kids (teenage) asked if they could try some....... sure i said  

So i cut them a 2mm thick sliver each and put it on theit tongue so they didnt have to touch it....... mouth is bad but eyes are worse. They were told to chew it up and swallow it..... and they did.

It took about 20 seconds and theit faces went bright red, theit eyes watered and they were dancing around like a troop if those irish dancers :lol: I had a second bit and this time it was worse. I went out the back year cause my mouth was watering so bad i almost threw up. Oh god it was hot.

My brother and i both decided that these little red buggers are way hotter than the habaners's. As Alli G would say.... RESPECT!

Its been raining all day here and its suposed to rain for the next week so i deciced to pick the ripe chillis as i didnt want them to rot. there are more half ripe and i wanted to pick a heap at once and make sauce but these are going in the freezer where they wont rot in the wet.

cheers


----------



## Steve (18/1/08)

We made pizzas last night. After a couple of beers I decided I was going to chuck one of my green habeneros on half. I picked the biggest one. Now for some reason which I cannot fathom (probably the beer). I wanted to see what it tasted like before putting it on the pizza so I bit the tail off!  holy crap  hot hot hot. I was very pleased so chopped it up and placed it on half of the two pizzas. Waited with baited breath for them to cook - I was salivating. Onc cooked I hooked in and was quite disappointed - could hardly taste the habenero  It was there but very faint. Maybe I picked it too early?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Airgead (18/1/08)

Tony said:


> THe goatsweed on the other hand was a nasty little bugger. My brother and i ate a nice big chunk each, seeds and all. We spent 10 minuites feeling like we had a hot coal in our mouths. Then you get the big rush at the end which is great.



Tony

Do you have any photos of that goatsweed bush? The chillis looks exactly like the ones growing on my unidentified bush and they are warmish so they could be the same ones. Wouldn't have said they were hotter than habs though.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Tony (22/1/08)

Yep... here is the plant..... this pic is a couple of weeks old now..... its bigger and im taking ripe chillis off it.

It has fuzzy fury stems and leaves on the back and its soft like velvet. The chilllis are green with a kind of black protective coating on them and when they ripen they go red.

They are bloody hot. 






In this pic below i have my second harvest of orange habs and goatsweed. I ate one of the orange habs...... just bit the bugger off and drooled for 5 min in the backyard 

i didnt go for another goeasweed..... they are mean compared to a Hab. I ate half of one and it burnt more and gave me a gut ache all night.

here is my latest crop from today..... there are more ripening too.






Im plamming a mango based sauce and perhaps a pinaple based sauce for them. Will be great on icecream and pork chops.

I have some seeds comming from Trinidad in the west indies for these babies.
Trinidad Scorpions! 900,000 SHU.






cheers


----------



## Airgead (23/1/08)

Tony said:


> Yep... here is the plant..... this pic is a couple of weeks old now..... its bigger and im taking ripe chillis off it.
> 
> It has fuzzy fury stems and leaves on the back and its soft like velvet. The chilllis are green with a kind of black protective coating on them and when they ripen they go red.



Thanks Tony

By the looks of it mine isn't a goatsweed. The chilis look the same when ripe but lack the black coating and the plant is very diferent. Guess mine will stay unidentified for a while longer.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## NRB (23/1/08)

I'm seeing the first little fruits for on my Orange Habanero so will be able to sample soonish.

Airgead, you might have a Birdseye chilli plant on your hands?


----------



## Airgead (24/1/08)

NRB said:


> I'm seeing the first little fruits for on my Orange Habanero so will be able to sample soonish.
> 
> Airgead, you might have a Birdseye chilli plant on your hands?



Yeah.. thats what the current theory is. I usually grow my chillis from seed so I know what they are but this particular one I was given. Its the most prolific of any chilli I have ever grown. Its nearly 5 feet high and I pick hundreds off it every year.

*sigh* I was hopeing for something more exotic but there you go. 

Cheers
Dave


----------



## bradmcm (24/1/08)

If you hadn't already found these guys in Adelaide, Chile Mojo.
Massive selection of hot sauces, dried chillis, chilli seeds, chilli giftware, their own chile con carne, spice rubs and mixes.
They couple that run it are also brewers, which is how I met them.
I've only been down there once but I'll be back for lots more sauce.

Chile Mojo
225b The Parade (Bus stop 10, near Portrush Rd)
Norwood SA 5067
Australia
08-8333 1931
Chile Mojo


----------



## Steve (25/1/08)

Interesting....my green habenero has sprouted a little orange one! Maybe the green ones will turn orange? Any ideas? They are the same shape but a bit smaller than the orange ones in Tonys pic.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tony (25/1/08)

steve mine start green and turn orange. 

Or do you have a "green Habanero" plant? Im sure there is such a thing but im not sure why you would grow one when there are such a diversa variety of chillis in the variety.

Orange, red, white bullet, chocolate, peach, yellow and god knows what else.

If your in a colder climate they will grow smaller. Poeple i talk to on a chilli forum like this, that live in england cant believe how big the chillis grow here in australia........ its so cold there they are lucky to bigger than a bunger marbel half the time. some of mine weighed in at 18 grams each! and god they are hot!

I jusy checked my plants nad i have another dozen ripeening orange habs and heaps of goatsweeds.

Hot sauce heaven here i come............ im going to get a few mangoes and make a sauce with mango, garlic, lime juice and heaps of Habs to make it really hot and spicy.

will post details when i do it......... its still in the research stage and im waiting for cheap ripe mangoes at the end of the season.

cheers


----------



## Tony (25/1/08)

HEy airgead

does this look similar?






If you can post a pic it would be great...... i may be able to help.... or find out for you.

are they growing erect or down?

cheers


----------



## sqyre (26/1/08)

Well i threw all the rotting chilles that were left over from Incider at the case swap in to a couple of pots with some potting mix..
and Walah!!



There is an assortment in there so pretty soon when have some spare time i will seperate them and pot them in some more pots... then possibly into the garden..


Sqyre...


----------



## Tony (29/1/08)

made the 3rd harvest today. 

A heap of orange habaneros, a heap of goatsweed's and 3 Naga Jolokia PC-1 chillis.

next thing is to get some mangoes and make something wonderfull with all those orange habs. Something that will go on chicken, pork or icecream!

will let you know the recipe when i finalise it and make sure its good 

cheers


----------



## drsmurto (30/1/08)

Tony said:


> made the 3rd harvest today.
> 
> A heap of orange habaneros, a heap of goatsweed's and 3 Naga Jolokia PC-1 chillis.
> 
> ...



DrSmurtos Ringburner Chicken

Basically a Jamaican jerk sauce. Goes well on chicken or pork. Hell, i have used it as a sauce to go on snags in bread, it rocks.


----------



## Adamt (30/1/08)

Remembering that chicken is making my mouth water 

My ham sandwich is going to taste bland today.


----------



## Steve (1/2/08)

Last night my son was playing with his toy lawnmower - swinging it around above his head as they do etc etc. He got a bit too close to my habenero plant (which is in a pot). He clipped the bush and a few leaves fell off etc. Later on I was inspecting the above fore-mentioned plant and noticed a little hab on the floor. Probably about 3 cm long. So in the mouth it went. Yum - slightly hot but nothing to write home about. Anyways....later on again and after several beers I noticed another hab on the floor probably about 6 cm long. Picked him up by the stalk and bit the thing off in one go. Gave it a few good crunches and gulp down it went.....welllllllll f*&^*$^ck me dead I thought I was going to die. My mouth was in severe pain. I gulped a drink of me beer - didnt do anything. What could I do I'd never tasted anything like it (even though I love my vindaloos). My eyes started watering, my tongue was hanging out like a dog on a hot day panting. I ran in side and grabbed the carton of milk and drank and drank. This relieved the pain for a few seconds. It wouldnt f^%$&*kin go away. I opened the freezer and grabbed an ice cube. Sucked on that for 5 mins - nothing - no relief whatsoever. It felt as it my throat was swelling up and my tongue was now the size of a camels. In went another ice cube. This lasted for probably half an hour! My wife was just shaking her head laughing, my son asked are those chillis hot dad! Oh yeah slightly - I answered. All night I could feel it in my stomach, doing some serious melt down inside. I was dreading going to the dunny this morning. Anyway just thought I would share that with all you other more experienced chilli munchers.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## InCider (1/2/08)

Steve said:


> Last night my son was playing with his toy lawnmower - swinging it around above his head as they do etc etc. He got a bit too close to my habenero plant (which is in a pot). He clipped the bush and a few leaves fell off etc. Later on I was inspecting the above fore-mentioned plant and noticed a little hab on the floor. Probably about 3 cm long. So in the mouth it went. Yum - slightly hot but nothing to write home about. Anyways....later on again and after several beers I noticed another hab on the floor probably about 6 cm long. Picked him up by the stalk and bit the thing off in one go. Gave it a few good crunches and gulp down it went.....welllllllll f*&^*$^ck me dead I thought I was going to die. My mouth was in severe pain. I gulped a drink of me beer - didnt do anything. What could I do I'd never tasted anything like it (even though I love my vindaloos). My eyes started watering, my tongue was hanging out like a dog on a hot day panting. I ran in side and grabbed the carton of milk and drank and drank. This relieved the pain for a few seconds. It wouldnt f^%$&*kin go away. I opened the freezer and grabbed an ice cube. Sucked on that for 5 mins - nothing - no relief whatsoever. It felt as it my throat was swelling up and my tongue was now the size of a camels. In went another ice cube. This lasted for probably half an hour! My wife was just shaking her head laughing, my son asked are those chillis hot dad! Oh yeah slightly - I answered. All night I could feel it in my stomach, doing some serious melt down inside. I was dreading going to the dunny this morning. Anyway just thought I would share that with all you other more experienced chilli munchers.
> Cheers
> Steve



What a rush eh Steve? 

It's good - and addictive.  

I sit here and drink beer, spend time on the internet. Hoping - no, fantasing about the cops rolling up. Just so I can resist arrest and get a face full of capscicum spray! :lol: We call it the Scarey Carey.

Habs are nice - but you need a curry to dilute the heat. Not your bottom to do that on the way out! 

Cheers,

Sean.


----------



## NRB (1/2/08)

Bwhaaaaaa... Steve, that really made me laugh! I'm scared to try my Habs and even more scared to try my Nagas now!

I had a similar story on Sunday whilst at Bunnings. I noted some "ornamental" chillis with large red upstanding fruits not unlike capsicums and similar to habs, approximately 5cm long and 2cm diameter. I tore one off the bush and took a small nibble to assess how hot they were. It tasted like a capsicum, nice and sweet with a touch of background heat. I thought they'd be great for stuffing. I decided to munch on half the thing... bloody hell, this sucker was HOT! No sweet taste like capsicum anymore, it was all heat. Strong heat. My mouth was watering so much I was making slurping noises whilst I did the rest of my Bunnings shopping! Needless to say, I've kept the other half and will be planting a seed... it didn't last anywhere near as long as yours Steve, and there wasn't any ring sting the following day thankfully!


----------



## Steve (2/2/08)

InCider said:


> What a rush eh Steve?



Not the first thing that sprang to mind InCider :lol: the only rushing was my legs round n round in circles wondering what the f&^%ck to do!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Steve (2/2/08)

NRB said:


> Bwhaaaaaa... Steve, that really made me laugh! I'm scared to try my Habs and even more scared to try my Nagas now!
> 
> I had a similar story on Sunday whilst at Bunnings. I noted some "ornamental" chillis with large red upstanding fruits not unlike capsicums and similar to habs, approximately 5cm long and 2cm diameter. I tore one off the bush and took a small nibble to assess how hot they were. It tasted like a capsicum, nice and sweet with a touch of background heat. I thought they'd be great for stuffing. I decided to munch on half the thing... bloody hell, this sucker was HOT! No sweet taste like capsicum anymore, it was all heat. Strong heat. My mouth was watering so much I was making slurping noises whilst I did the rest of my Bunnings shopping! Needless to say, I've kept the other half and will be planting a seed... it didn't last anywhere near as long as yours Steve, and there wasn't any ring sting the following day thankfully!




Not a bad idea to get a few seeds - I mean you have to try before you buy. Same as at woolies, you're allowed to eat a couple of grapes n nuts etc. I hope you'd stopped slurping by the time you got to the check out chick!
Cheers
steve


----------



## Steve (2/2/08)

Rightyo eres a pic of my "green" habeneros........





And then these two little "orange" ones have decided to grow....on the same plant :unsure: 




Whats the go? Orange and green on the same plant? Are the green ones going to turn orange?

Cheers
Steve

Edit...the orange ones are more rounded than the baby green ones. The green ones are more bullet shape when they are that little.???


----------



## NRB (2/2/08)

I'd say you've got an orange Habanero on your hands Steve.


----------



## Tony (2/2/08)

yeah steve.... its an orange Hab.

They all start green then turn orange.

I have orange habs, red habs, chocolate habs (brown ones) that are all green and then ripen to theit respective colour.

If youve been eating green ones and think they are hot, the ripe ones are much hotter!

Have a look at the last pic i posted of my 3rd harvest. look at the chilli on the far right of the pic. It burnt me for ages, i drooled all over the back yard. I was sweating, drooling, spitting, you name it.

let them ripen mate. just cause that arnt getting any bigger doesnt mean they are ready to eat.

I picked another dozen today, used 10 of them in less than a liter of sauce.

will post a pic and recipe in a bit

cheers


----------



## Steve (3/2/08)

sweet - thanks NRB and Tony. Cant wait to taste them when they are actually ripe! :huh: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tony (3/2/08)

do you have a green orange tree as well steve ?

:lol: :lol:  

Sorry, had to have a bit of a stir.

mine turn from green to orange in a couple of hours in hot weather. I picked 10 ripe ones to make sauce yeaterday and left no orange ones on the bushes. i went down there at 3pm and there 5 more bright orange chillis........ i have a dozen on there thismorning  

cheers


----------



## Steve (4/2/08)

Tony said:


> do you have a green orange tree as well steve ?
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...



any chance of some sauce recipes tony?


----------



## Tony (5/2/08)

ahhhh sauce.

i made one the other night with fruit and its tops!

i used:

1 mango
1/2 paw paw
1 large peach...... you could use 2 of 3 if you want.
10 ripe orange habaneros
juice of 3 limes
1/4 cup cider vinigar
1/4 cup water
1 cinemon stick, left whole

remove the chilli's stalks and chop coursly. I just chopped them into 3 or 4 pieces, seeds and all.
chuck them in a *heavy based* pot with the lime juice, vinigar, water and cinemon stick. bring to the boil and simmer gently for 10 min with the lid on. remove the lid, add the chopped peach and pawpaw flesh and simmer a bit harder for another 10 min to reduce the liquid a bit. this will extract the heat from the chilli and soften them up to puree in.
Add the chopped mango flesh and bring back to the boil. Boil it for a minuite or so and remove from the heat. If you boil the mango too long it looses all its character.

When its cooled a bit, puree it till smooth, bottle and enjoy.

Its as hot as hell to start but it will cool down...... a bit......with time.



another good one...... tomatoe based.

1kg fleshy tomatoes, skins removed
1 onion of choice..... i like the purple coloured ones.
6 cloves of garlic..... or more if your game.
12 habaneros or 30 or more cayenne or other piss weak chillis
1 cup cider vinigar
1/2 cup water
1 teaspoon brown sugar
i handfull fresh herbs..... chopped finely (use oregano and basil!!!!!)
salt and pepper

chop everything, put it in a pot, simmer it gently till it it starts to thicken.
take off the heat, process till smooth and bottle.

too easy. makes about 1 liter of hot sauce.

you can add some priprila and tumeric for a really rich colour as well.

here is the fruit sauce i made. Its a 1 liter bottle so the amounts made about 3/4 of a liter.

keep them in the fridge to make the flavours last

cheers


----------



## Steve (6/2/08)

Tony said:


> ahhhh sauce.
> 
> i made one the other night with fruit and its tops!
> 
> ...



yum! - thanks very much tony! will print them off!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Steve (7/2/08)

giddyup! my green habs are turning orange woot woot woot!


----------



## NRB (7/2/08)

Let us know how hot they are when you nibble one Steve. Mine are still green, approximately 40mmx25mm in size. Hopefully will change soon. On another note, my Naga Jolokia seed sprouted yesterday!


----------



## Tony (7/2/08)

NRB said:


> Let us know how hot they are when you nibble one Steve. Mine are still green, approximately 40mmx25mm in size. Hopefully will change soon. On another note, my Naga Jolokia seed sprouted yesterday!



ive eaten a few of mine and they are rippers.

i grew the naga jolokia...... they turned out to be the pc-1 variety that is long and slim. they are an ok chilli but are not hot at all. they are thin fleshed and full of seeds. i wont grow them again.

i just got my seeds from trinidad for trinidad scorpion chillis and the kind soul that sent then even threw in 20 imposible to buy anywhere seeds for the mystical 7 pot chilli. 

http://www.thechileman.org/results.php?chi...p;submit=Search

http://www.thechileman.org/results.php?fin...p;submit=Search

also sent some less fearsome varieies that will be great to grow.

so for next season i have this grow list of seeds so far...... dont think i will grow them all though!!!!!

from trinidad:
trinidad scorpion
7 pot
sebago seasoning
hot cherry

comming from england:
bih jolokia
bhut jolokia
(they are the 1,000,000 SHU chillis)
tepin
fetalli
tabasco
white bullet habaneros

have also aquired "devils tongue" chillis from a fella in QLD. suposed to be hotter than habaneros and bright yellow in colour

im set for seeds for a while. Im going to look into some netting to keep the chilli strains pure as possible so i can share seeds B) 

cheers


----------



## drsmurto (8/2/08)

White bullet habs ey Tony. Did a search for these as have never heard of them and they look exactly the same as the ones sold to me as white jellybean habs. And i bought my plants from Mitre 10! I didnt believe they would be that hot as they ARE from itre 10 and so small so i ate one. Christ on a bike they are hot, on par with the orange habs i reckon which i choose not to bite into these days.


----------



## Steve (8/2/08)

DrSmurto said:


> White bullet habs ey Tony. Did a search for these as have never heard of them and they look exactly the same as the ones sold to me as white jellybean habs. And i bought my plants from Mitre 10! I didnt believe they would be that hot as they ARE from itre 10 and so small so i ate one. Christ on a bike they are hot, on par with the orange habs i reckon which i choose not to bite into these days.




DrS - how do you go with your plants in Winter in Adelaide? When I used to grow them years back I had them in the vegie patch (ground) and they would always die in the Canberra winter. My new green/orange hab is in a pot which I will be able to move somewhere out of the frost. Tony I guess your growing season is year round? Do they slow down in winter up in the hunter or just keep going?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tony (8/2/08)

DS..... thjey are the same thing...... ive seen them called bullet, jellybean and white ammo habaneros. I have eaten whole orange habs and have red and chocolate habs ripening now..... will let you know their heat when they get eaten.

gets cold here but havnt tried to grow chinence variety chillies through the winter here, My Pubecent type, cold tollerent chillies like goatsweed and rocoto went well at an inch high the whole winter. they are 6 feet tall now so should be fine!

not as cold as canberra. Tamworth used to get down to -10 at night and killed chillies on sight!

I will be getitng some going and trying to over winter them im my garage where its warm.... ish.

will post my results 

cheers


----------



## NRB (9/2/08)

Tony said:


> i grew the naga jolokia...... they turned out to be the pc-1 variety that is long and slim. they are an ok chilli but are not hot at all. they are thin fleshed and full of seeds. i wont grow them again.



I've got the real Naga Jolokia (not the PC-1) and after it fruits can send you some seeds Tony. Perhaps we could do a swap of NJ for Trinidad Scorpion or 7 Pot?


----------



## Steve (9/2/08)

NRB said:


> I've got the real Naga Jolokia (not the PC-1) and after it fruits can send you some seeds Tony. Perhaps we could do a swap of NJ for Trinidad Scorpion or 7 Pot?




If theres one or two seeds going spare i could easily take them off your hands boys?


----------



## NRB (9/2/08)

There will be seeds spare when it grows big n strong. It's only about 2.5cm tall at the moment with its dicotyledon leaves. Given I paid a lot of money for about 5 seeds, I'm not sending any of them until I get fruit from the one I sowed... I am more than happy to share the love when I've got love to share. Which reminds me... I was meant to send a bottle of beer to SJW months ago. Sorry mate, I'll get on top of it soon!


----------



## Tony (9/2/08)

Hi NRB

These naga chillis go by lots of names.

There are 3 different ones. Naga Morich, Bih Jolokia and Bhut Jolokia. They are all a bit different but all come in with the same blistering heat levels.

Which one have you got growing?

I have seeds for the Bih and Bhut Jolokia on their way from england but will save some scorpion and 7 pot seeds for everyone if i can get then growing.

cheers


----------



## NRB (10/2/08)

Hi Tony,

I've got the Bhut Jolokia from Chillibird.

It looks like I was meant to get 10 seeds, but only received 7. I might shoot them an e-mail.


----------



## Airgead (10/2/08)

Tony said:


> HEy airgead
> 
> does this look similar?
> 
> ...



Tony

Apologies for the delay... its been tricky finding a fine day to take some photos. After looking at you photo I'd say its almost certainly a birdseye.

Here is the plant (and this week's harvest) - 









In case any one is wondering that's 92 chilies in that last photo. I last picked 2 weeks ago and there are at least as many again on the bush still unripe (I did mention that it was a heavy cropper didn't I...). I think I'm getting around 40 a week at the moment.

10 of them went to make a medium heat thai style sauce - 

10 chillis (probably birdseye) roughly chopped
1 medium onion (chopped)
1 clove garlic (chopped)
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup rice vinegar
1/4 cup fish sauce
2 tablespoons lime juice
1/2 bunch coriander

Heat some oil in a pan. Add the chili, onion and garlic and cook gently till the onion is translucent. Add the sugar and liquid ingredients. Bring to a boil and cook till it starts to thicken slightly. Add the coriander at flameout. Bung in the blender and blend till fairly smooth. Goes great with some chicken or fish.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Tony (11/2/08)

airgead.... yeah thats what it looks like. Nothing wrong with them!

NRB. I got all my seeds from her........ my seeds were all over the place!

White bullet habs brew to be Indian PC-1
Manzano red grew to be Manzano yellow
red habaneros grew to be Red Savina (not complaining..... they are twice as hot)
and in amongst all the chocolate habs i planted, a black pearl chilli plant grew..... nothing like the others.

Im a menber of a couple of large international chilli growing forums and a few have said to had troubles with chillibird seeds.

I got mine from england this time round..... just waiting on them to turn up. THey have genuine seeds fron indian plant stock. 

I wont trust chillibird seeds again.

I hope yours work out OK because thay are the hottest most awsome chillis.

cheers


----------



## capretta (11/2/08)

NRB said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> I've got the Bhut Jolokia from Chillibird.
> 
> It looks like I was meant to get 10 seeds, but only received 7. I might shoot them an e-mail.



must be a store policy to under supply, cause i got 8 in my pack..  i know its only 2 or 3 seeds but still. i planted some of mine today, i hope i dont have any mystery plants! the seeds looked pretty uniform from pack to pack but blowed if i can 
tell the difference between an ancho or a poblano seed just by looking at them!


----------



## drsmurto (12/2/08)

I have bought from chillibird seeds on ebay - are they the smae mob as the ebay store seems to have closed now but the range of seeds seems to be similar. Had huge issues with the birds eyes and choc habs. Ended up buying seedlings from my local mitre 10. Scary thought as i was very successful growing chillies in the UK but cant get them to germinate here!


----------



## NRB (12/2/08)

I contacted Melissa and it turns out that when I purchased they were only offering 7 seeds as they didn't have many. Now that their plants are producing, they're offering more per pack.

I've never had problems germinating anything from seed. Somehow I've got a knack with growing things... I wish I could brew as well as I can grow.

I hope the plant turns out to be the Bhut Jolokia, she added this to the e-mail "_They truly are the most intensely hot chillies, so beware_."

I'll keep you nuts posted...


----------



## Tony (13/2/08)

My Bhut and Bih Jolokia seeds turned up from england yesterday so i will be growing these nasties next season also. I have read that the trinidad scorpions are hotter in the mouth than the Naga's but have less flavour.

biting into one is going to be a special experience.

here is my harvest from this arvo. all the reds on the left are Indian PC-1..... they are shit. Bitter and no heat. I chuched them in the bin and will rip the plants out and chuck them.

orange habs in the center....... i have about 100 of them in the freezer now, and some black pearl and goatswweed hotties on the right corners

My chocolate habs are almost ripe and i have a ton of manzano's getting bigger and bigger.

cheers


----------



## NRB (13/2/08)

Nice Haul Tony and sorry to hear how disappointed you are in the PC-1's. My habaneros are still green, but the weather's heating up at the end of the week... Shoot some pictures of the chocolate habs when they're done.

I think I've deduced the one I ate at Bunnings as a Fresno.

I'm frightened as all hell to bite into the Naga when it's available, and will only do it after my mates have proved it's safe for human consumption!


----------



## Steve (15/2/08)

Rightyo - I have 8 orange habs (same as Tony's). Im making your sauce on the weekend Tony. If i keep the seeds, let them dry out, chuck em in a paper bag (apparently brown ones are the best, but I doubt the seeds really care!!) would I be able to try and grow seedlings again in spring from those seeds? What do you chaps do with your seeds if you want to harvest them?
Cheers
Steve

P.S. Theres plenty more on the bush that are starting to turn orange, I didnt just get 8.

Edit: With your recipe Tony I dont think I can get paw paw down here - anything else a good substitute? Also would normal brown malt vinegar be ok instead of the cider vinegar?


----------



## Tony (15/2/08)

Hi Steve.

I bust out some seeds and dry them on a plate in a warm dry place (on top of a cupboard in the kitchen), for a week. give them a move around with your finger each day so they dont stick. I put them in a small plactic zip tie bag and they will live in there for years.

Just remember that if your chillis have been grown around other varieties..... that can cross polinate, meaning the plant that grows may not be a true strain...... like breeding a german shepard with a poodle..... your not going to get a pure bred german shepard as a result. 

I like to re plant each year with fresh pure strain seeds that ive bought. They net the plants to keep them pure strain.

Give it a go anyway and see what happens..... if its not growing around other varieties it should be right.

The sauce. No Paw Paw.... use 2 mangoes....... or pinaple!!!!!!!!!

I recon half a pinaple, 1 or 2 mangoes, some peach, or apricot. what ever tickley your fancy fruit wise. Its like brewing...... ITs only limited by your imagination.

Dont use brown vinigar with sweet fruit...... yuck.

a 2 liter bottle of half decent cidar vinigar will cost you all of $2 af the supermarket. Dont be a tight arse! you will eating this sauce for a while..... dont ruin it to save a dollar or 2.

cheers

Edit..... you could get away with using no vinigar... just use a bit more lime juice! would probably be better.

Im thinking of making some tomorrow with les habs (4 or 5) and just mango and lime juice. will be good on ice cream.

cheers


----------



## Tony (15/2/08)

here is how many habs i have so far.... and there is another 15 going orange out the back with litterally hundreds more green ones. Plus the slavinia red and chocolate habs.

Im a bit scared


----------



## capretta (16/2/08)

what was that song again? oh yeah...


----------



## Steve (16/2/08)

Tony said:


> will be good on ice cream.



thats full on man! :lol: 
I will grab some cider vinegar - good advice.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Steve (16/2/08)

My first harvest. Im so proud  




These are going into my first chilli sauce i'm making this arvo. Using quarter of a rock melon instead of the paw paw.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## capretta (16/2/08)

record yourself eating your first one raw steve and put it on youtube for us !! the suspense is killing us all!


----------



## Steve (17/2/08)

capretta said:


> record yourself eating your first one raw steve and put it on youtube for us !! the suspense is killing us all!




I wish I had a vid camera yesterday!

TIP OF THE DAY: NEVER chop habeneros and then go to the dunny for a pee. The ole fella is a very sensitive part of the body! F&^%uck me dead. Couple of seconds later he was burning....then stupid me tried washing him with cold water in the bathroom sink with the very same hands that were covered in habenero resin. Give me farking child birth any day. I have never experienced pain like it. I ended up in a cold shower with me ole fella n balls in a plastic measuring jug full of cold water!!!! It lasted for about half an hour! The pain was so intense - he was on fire and red raw!. Came out of the bathroom in agony to find my wife with a frozen bag of peas on her mouth. She had touched some surface that I had and put her fingers to her mouth...She was NOT happy. "Those frigging chillis have got to go. Never chop them in here again" It was very funny....plus I was making Indian for dinner! So yeah, tip of the day - where rubber cloves when chopping these f^%$uckers! and throw the chopping board in the bin afterwards. :lol: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## NRB (17/2/08)

Are you sure she didn't do something else Steve? Your story sounds a little suspicious... :blink: 

The funny thing is, I had a similar story yesterday too but wasn't chopping chillis; I plucked all the seeds out of a Fresno, washed my hands thoroughly and went about my business. Around 10 minutes later I had the call of nature... 2 minutes after that I started to feel a warm sensation that rapidly increased to burning that then became pain. The next 15 minutes were pretty horrific but I didn't end up in the shower like you, I ended up with a sausage in milk.

Hopefully my habs turn orange soon; I want to try them!


----------



## InCider (17/2/08)

Steve said:


> I wish I had a vid camera yesterday!
> 
> TIP OF THE DAY: NEVER chop habeneros and then go to the dunny for a pee.




Yep! That's about it! Toss used equipment out or autoclave everything afterwards  I've rubbed my eyes and also once got a burning sensation in my nose too. Not sure how the chilli got there but it does tickle. :lol: My wife has also asked on occaision that I triple scrub my hands before retiring for the night too.  

InCider.


----------



## capretta (17/2/08)

lol pics or it didnt happen! hahahahaha  

i think every chilli fiend has an "inadvertent contamination" story.. my mrs didnt tell me she had been chopping bulk chillis and later.. well ill leave it to your imagination!


----------



## Tony (17/2/08)

Ahhh yeah the old fire fingers....... they are always interesting.

I just ate an orange hab. Im finding my self in the back yard every second day drooling uncontrolably. There addictive.

I recon i produce a good 250mls of saliva in 5 min after eating one! They are wicked little buggers.

My chocolate habs are growing well







and the slavinia reds are comming along well











And my biggest chilli news............ i have triplets on the way.

THis is the birth of the rare and mysterious 7 Pot chilli from Trinidad in the West Indies. Dot the seeds from someone living there. Also have a Trinidad Scorpion doing the same thing and the Devils Tongue Seed is on its way up (i dug into the soil a bit and found it on its way)






cant wait to get some peppers fron these. 

cheers


----------



## Steve (19/2/08)

Tony Tony Tony! What can I say? I just made and bottled my first chilli sauce and its f*&^ckin beautiful. I have two big dolmio sauce jars that taste just like my own personal fruity/vinegary vindaloo sauce. I cant stop tasting it. Ive definately got the dolmio grin!
Cheers man for the recipe.
Steve

P.S. I added a few drops of orange colouring too  looks pretty special!


----------



## Tony (19/2/08)

Not a problem mate..... glad to help another chilli head out.

I have a massive glut of the orange habs........ and over a hundred on the way, plus the rest of the chilli plants.

Im developing a Chilli concentrate! Basicly it will be pure chilli in a jar. THey take up too much space in the freezer so into jars they go. Just spoon it out into sauce recipes, chuck it on steaks, feed it to the kids on icecream.... 

I will keep you informed!

cheers


----------



## Steve (19/2/08)

Tony said:


> Not a problem mate..... glad to help another chilli head out.
> 
> I have a massive glut of the orange habs........ and over a hundred on the way, plus the rest of the chilli plants.
> 
> ...




How do you sterilise your jars Tony? Mine were cleaned in the sink with the dishes etc and then left to dry for a couple of days. I then poured boiling water into them tonight, put the lid on and left them for half an hour before putting the sauce in. My wife now thinks im even stranger as I keep going to the fridge with a teaspoon to get my chilli jar. I keep saying "just off for another hit, its just one, I need another, pleeease?" Kinda like the movie Trainspotting.
Cheers
Steve

P.S. I got into trouble again yesterday! When I chopped my habs on the weekend and got the seeds out I used a pen to write on a label to put into the container whilst they are drying so I know what they were. My 3 year little boy was drawing yesterday (3 days later). Put the pen in his mouth and nearly had an anaphalatic fit! He spent the rest of the afternoon sucking on icy poles!


----------



## InCider (19/2/08)

I have a tale of woe this season. I had 3 new garden beds down for the chillies, a couple in pots, a few strays here and there plus my original bed for them. I really was ready for growing.

And it has rained. A lot. Since December 20 it has been wet. It was wet today. When I do get fruit, they rot. I should be like you guys with litres of the stuff, but have just enough to add to the odd meal.  

I'll never give in, but when I see the plants, my babies, their waterlogging shows through the leaves. And it hurts. The ground is way too damp. You can't mow - even after 3 or 4 dry days as the ground is too soft. The horse thinks he's in the Somme.

I nearly bought chillis at Woolies today.  Help me find the will to resist!

InCider.


----------



## Tony (19/2/08)

mate, get some big pots, but the best potting mix yoiu can get and rip them out of the ground. Put htem in the pots and the water will run right through.

My plants in the ground are suffering from the rain too, less fruit and rotting chillis ect.

The ones in the pots are thriving as i can keep watering them with fertalizer under cover, moving them in and out of the rain as needed.

hope this helps.

cheers


----------



## InCider (20/2/08)

Tony said:


> mate, get some big pots, but the best potting mix yoiu can get and rip them out of the ground. Put htem in the pots and the water will run right through.
> 
> My plants in the ground are suffering from the rain too, less fruit and rotting chillis ect.
> 
> ...



Thanks Tony, that can be today's task. Pot all the chillies close to death! I will be good for them after two months of rain.

Cheers,

Sean.


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/2/08)

Made this chilli sauce on the weekend.

20 jalapeno chillies roughly chopped with seeds :icon_drool2: 
7 large tomatoes roughly chopped
2 large onions chopped
15 cloves garlic
1 tbs English mustard
1/4 cup sultanas
1/4 cup vinegar
1/4 cup dark brown sugar
1 tbs Sri Lankan roasted curry powder
1 tbs Cummin powder
1/2 cup water.

Fried chillies, garlic, onion and tomato until soft, add all other ingredients and simmer with lid on for 30 minutes. Blended until smooth and bottled.

Very hot but the flavours from the spices come through nicely, I marinated some chicken breast and steaks with the sauce last night and they were awesome.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Tony (20/2/08)

Great stuff Andrew... that looks great.

Steve, to steralise jars, bottle ect, get a big pot, put your bottles/jars in it and cover with water. Put on the stove and boil for 15 min. Dig them out hot, drain and fill with sauce while hot.

I do the same when i make marmalade to steralise the jars.

cheers


----------



## leiothrix (22/2/08)

Tony said:


> Great stuff Andrew... that looks great.
> 
> Steve, to steralise jars, bottle ect, get a big pot, put your bottles/jars in it and cover with water. Put on the stove and boil for 15 min. Dig them out hot, drain and fill with sauce while hot.
> 
> ...


This may be a silly question, but why bother boiling the jars, lids, etc? Would there be any reason why iodophor or similar wouldn't work?


Rob.


----------



## Tony (22/2/08)

IF i could boil my firmenters for 15 min...... i would.

I would prefer to do that than use chenicals any day!

Chenicals are only convenient because a 60 liter firmenter is too big to boil...... with the gear i have.

cheers


----------



## Adamt (23/2/08)

leiothrix said:


> This may be a silly question, but why bother boiling the jars, lids, etc? Would there be any reason why iodophor or similar wouldn't work?
> 
> 
> Rob.



Yes there is a good reason... iodophor and the like sanitise, not sterilise.


----------



## InCider (23/2/08)

I just picked a hab that is 52mm long!


It's 33 degrees and rising, the moisture is starting to leave the ground! There is hope for my chillies!  :wub:


----------



## Tony (23/2/08)

took another harvest today. Got orange habs (they are never ending), Indian PC-1 pretend naga jolokia things, chocolate habs and red habs.






I think i said before i was going to make a chilli concentrate wit hall the orange habs. I picked 40 or so today (in pic) and made a trial batch. It was very sucesfull.

All i did was chop the chillis into 3 or 4 pieces and put in a pot. added about 50 ml of white vinigar, a lgood pinch of sea salt and about 1.5 tablespoons of sugar.

simmered over a small gas flame (the middle one on my 3 ringer) for 15 min to soften the peppers and then blitzed it till it was a slightly chunky consistancy.

Put it in a boiled jar and let it cool. I diped my finger and had a taste....... its orange habanero, but nicer! same heat, smell and flavour but the sugar takes away the bitterness the habaneros usually have.

cheers


----------



## capretta (24/2/08)

how do you find the red habs? i have germinated 3 plants so are they worth nurturing?


----------



## Tony (25/2/08)

we tried a red hab yesterday. Very nice. Not as strong flavoured as the orange but just as hot..... if not a bit hotter.

Definatly get them growing!

cheers


----------



## Steve (25/2/08)

lovin the sauce I made - it goes in and on everything! Particularly nice when spread on top of a nice thick steak. I also made some prawns on the weekend marinaded in the sauce, garlic, ginger, coriander leaves and cream. Bloody Gorgeous!!!!!!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## leiothrix (25/2/08)

Adamt said:


> Yes there is a good reason... iodophor and the like sanitise, not sterilise.


Not to be picky or anything, but boiling alone isn't enough to sterilize. 



> Wikipedia article
> Boiling in water for 15 minutes will kill most vegetative bacteria and viruses, but boiling is ineffective against prions and many bacterial and fungal spores; therefore boiling is unsuitable for sterilization. However, since boiling does kill most vegetative microbes and viruses, it is useful for reducing viable levels if no better method is available.



Wanting to avoid the chemicals is fair enough though.

I did think of a reason to boil - if you have a large jar and want to fill it with a hot sauce (hot as in temperature), pouring that into a cold jar is not the cleverest thing to do.


----------



## Tony (25/2/08)

if the boil dont kill them........ pure habanero paste will :super:


----------



## drsmurto (26/2/08)

Tony said:


> if the boil dont kill them........ pure habanero paste will :super:



Amen.

Couple of questions for the chilli brethren...

Pickling jalapenos. Can i just dump then in vinegar and if so, which one? I want to be able to add them to tacos etc as well as sangers. I read i need to leave them for several weeks to be ready? Also go nice on top of chilli con carne.

Chipotles - to make these do i simply add hickory to a weber and smoke them for several hours?

As for your 'trial' batch Tony, i reckon that will last you a while. If i was able to grow orange habs this year i would do the same, the colour is amazing!


----------



## bradmcm (5/3/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Pickling jalapenos. Can i just dump then in vinegar and if so, which one? I want to be able to add them to tacos etc as well as sangers. I read i need to leave them for several weeks to be ready? Also go nice on top of chilli con carne.



For pickling, you need salt and vinegar. The vinegar can be white vinegar or cider vinegar if you want a different taste.
You need to use pickling salt (aka kosher salt), pickling salt doesn't have any anti-caking additives.
You can also add spices to the mix, bay leaves and peppercorns are the most common. You can also add sugar as well.



Chilli Down Under Link


> Basic Pickled Chillies
> 
> This recipe is for approximately 900g of chillies. We soak the chillies overnight in the brine first as it keeps the chillies crisper when pickled.
> 
> ...


----------



## damoncouper (5/3/08)

capretta said:


> nice one guys, i got 40 or so red chillis off a mate the other day so i cut them all up and boiled them in 700mls of white vinegar with a splash of fish sauce and some hot paprika. boiled it till it was completely reduced and mushy. very nice, quite mild.
> 
> has anyone tried death sauce? or their sister sauces after death, sudden death or mega death? easily the hottest thing i have ever tried. aussie supplier http://www.deathsauce.com.au/megadeath.html



Yep, I have tried the death sauce. We put about a tea spoon on a homemade pizza and it was as hot as a Tinderloo(Phaal). Tinderloo can best be described as being for people who find Vinderloo mild.


----------



## johnno (5/3/08)

Don't know if anyone has posted about these mothers here http://www.fiery-foods.com/dave/sagajolokia.asp



> The HPLC analysis revealed that *Orange Habanero* had a mean (average) heat level of *357,729 SHU*. That's quite a bit, but according to Dr. Bosland, this is in the range normally seen for this cultivar in Las Cruces, NM. (I once tasted Jalapeno peppers right from a field close to Las Cruces, and even those "ordinary" peppers were surprisingly hot.)
> 
> Now for *Bhut Jolokia* -- the analysis revealed that it possessed an extremely high heat level indeed, a whopping *1,001,304 SHU*. That's a heat level you normally see only with ultra-hot sauces using pepper extract (capsicum oleoresin).
> 
> A different kind of surpise was the test result for *Red Savina *- it scored a rather low heat level of just *248,556 SHU*. This means the SHU value for 'Bhut Jolokia' was four times higher than 'Red Savina' -- so much for "the world's current hottest chile pepper" ;-)



You can also purchase some seeds here http://www.chilepepperinstitute.org/chile-...nstitute-c.html

May pick up a pack and burn my ass off. lol

cheers
johnno


----------



## capretta (5/3/08)

hmmm, email my credit card details to mexico.. even though my http://www.chillibird.com/ 
jolokias have not germinated, its probably cheaper through an australian website than having some one steal my visa details!!


----------



## johnno (5/3/08)

capretta said:


> hmmm, email my credit card details to mexico.. even though my http://www.chillibird.com/
> jolokias have not germinated, its probably cheaper through an australian website than having some one steal my visa details!!




Hi capretta,
New Mexico is a state of the US.


----------



## Tony (5/3/08)

I got my Naga seeds from england, great service. Posted the website a few weeks ago. Will be back a page or 2

As for them not getminating...... aparently they need a constant temp of around 30 deg c to kick off.

I have Mt trididad Scorpion and 7 Pot going.... both are suposed to around the 900 000 SHU range. One Bhut Jolokia seedd in the ground to see if it goes but not hot ebough i dont think.

Will get then going next spring.

cheers


----------



## capretta (5/3/08)

johnno said:


> Hi capretta,
> New Mexico is a state of the US.



ouch!  brevity etc.. i should have read more thoroughly. apologies.. 

30 degrees tony? they mentioned 20 degrees but not 30. 80% of the other seeds (jalapeno, red hab, ancho, et al) have germinated but i will wait the stipulated 28 days.. (its been 20)


----------



## NRB (6/3/08)

My Naga germinated in 5-6 days at around 24-26C ambient during the day, less than 20 overnight. Slow growth since, but getting a few more leaves on it now... will stick it in a poly greenhouse over the winter.

The instructions for my Naga said ambient needed to be over 25C for germination.


----------



## drsmurto (7/3/08)

bradmcm said:


> For pickling, you need salt and vinegar. The vinegar can be white vinegar or cider vinegar if you want a different taste.
> You need to use pickling salt (aka kosher salt), pickling salt doesn't have any anti-caking additives.
> You can also add spices to the mix, bay leaves and peppercorns are the most common. You can also add sugar as well.
> 
> Chilli Down Under Link



Cheers for that Brad, i now have a combo or red and green jalapenos so will pickle a heap this weekend. 



MaltChew said:


> Yep, I have tried the death sauce. We put about a tea spoon on a homemade pizza and it was as hot as a Tinderloo(Phaal). Tinderloo can best be described as being for people who find Vinderloo mild.



Tindaloo is just a hotter version of vindaloo as you pointed out. Phal (not a real indian dish but found in UK indian restaurants to cater for pissed poms) is hotter still. Its basically a few pieces of meat swimming in an insanely hot sauce. I love vindaloos and was asking how hot they were to mates the first time i ate in an indian restaurant in the UK. They suggested i asked the waiter if they had anything hotter not on the menu. I was told they has a dish called Phal. Having had a few pints at that stage i was up for it. To say it was fiery is an understatement. But.... the chef came out and asked me how it was. I was about to answer it was bloody hot when a cheeky geordie at the other end of the table shouted out "he thinks its not that hot". Chef grabbed my plate and walked into the kitchen. He came back with my plate with a sauce on one side and the phal on the other. He points to the sauce and says "this is what we water down to make the phal" and then walks off. As someone who has the entire collection of death sauces i reckon this was probably on par with the Megadeath. Liquid fire. Dunked a piece of naan in it and nearly fainted. 

The morning after phals is not fun <_< 

Ok, so noone has tried making their own chipotles then? Maybe i need to find someone who has a fish smoker and borrow that....??


----------



## Tony (7/3/08)

Cant help you with the chipotles mate...... i bought some for $10 a kilo and they were great. If i had a smoker i may give them a go but i dont.

cheers


----------



## Steve (8/3/08)

Being an ex pom I cant believe Ive never heard of a tindaloo? Even with all the Indian recipes sites I use for cooking (my favourite is Indianfoodforever.com) its never being mentioned....my Indian cooking teacher in class has never heard of it. Do you have any recipes?

Tony when you were in Tamworth and you had habs in pots did they die over winter with the frost. If I stuck mine in the garage or my little sheltered potting shed will it survive the freezing nights?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## NRB (8/3/08)

I tried my first Habanero today, took about a quarter of one and chewed it up. The white pith had small yellow droplets along it...

All I can say is these suckers are most definitely hot. I've never had a chilli make my eyes water, but the little bugger did. I'm now _really_ scared to chew on some Naga!


----------



## Tony (9/3/08)

Steve...... Chilli plants hate the cold. Mine used to loose all their leaves and some would die. I spend a bit of time on Chilli growing forums as well and I have seen some pictures of habanero plants cut back to almost nothing, like a rose bush, for winter. It was put somewhere sheltered from the cold to keep the roots alive and when it warmed up, it took off and grew like a bought one from the shop!

Im thinking of trying the same with mine this season. Cut them back to 8 inch stumps and take them out and re pot them in fresh soil once it warms up again to get them off to a good start.

NRB..... They are good bush tucker hey 

cheers


----------



## SDJ (10/3/08)

I had one jalepeno chilli plant last year and saved the seeds from 2 chillis to plant this year, Ive now got 25 jalepeno chilli plants with a healthy looking crop.
funny thing is that even though the seeds all came from the one plant some of them have mutated.
Heres the garden




Normal sized chillis




Big bastard sized chillis




Odd bulb shaped chillis




all the chillis on the bulb shaped plant are bulb shaped and the big bastard chillis are big, is it normal to have such a wide range of shapes and sizes from the one plant? anyone else noticed this??

Cheers Steve.

Ps, the plant I got the seeds from died back to a stick then regrew the following season.


----------



## Tony (10/3/08)

Its called cross polination


Think of what you would get if you crosses a great dane with a fox terrier. They are both dogs and it would work, but it would be a cross between the 2

Chillis are the same and when bees, flies, ants ect land on your chillis ,and everyone elses in the neighbourhood, they cross polinate. The chillis on the origional plant will always be the same but the seeds from a cross polinated chilli will grow something different.

I have seeds from a Jalepino that i grew next to a red thai chilli in tamworth. The thai chilli was pointy, almost heart shaped without the little curve at the top, the jalepinos were normal.

The plant that grew from seeds saved from a Jalepino chilli were as hot as the thai (5 times hotter than the Jalapino) and pointy shaped like the thai, but green and fleshy like the jalepino.

Thats why i dont save seeds...... i buy now ones.

Im going to net my plants this year round to save some seeds for all my AHB chilli diehards. MAinly the rare 7 POT and Trinidad Scorpion.

cheers


----------



## Tony (12/3/08)

Just chassing any interest out there.

I have a massive glut of hot chilli and cant really afford to buy the 2 new firmenters i desperatly need.

If i made habanero concentrate in small jars, say 50ml ,would people be prepared to fork out a few bucks to buy some. I will have to buy the jars so there is cost and time involved on my end but this concentrate is fantastic. I was dipping bits of chicken in it and its got the most amazing flavour, better than biting into a raw one but just as ring burning hot !!!

Let me know before i go buying lots of jars, I have about 200 habaneros in the freezer and hundreds more on the way on plants, i dont know what else to do with them. 

cheers


----------



## NRB (12/3/08)

I don't really need Habanero paste as I've got a bush myself, but if you're struggling to pay for the new fermenters, I'm happy to send a fiver your way as part of the "Get Tony A New Fermenter" fundraiser! Shoot me a PM with your address mate.


----------



## Tony (12/3/08)

Awww mate thanks....... but im not begging for money........ more looking for ways to get rid of these habaneros and get something i need in return. And also burn someone elses butt other than mine 

Probably a stupid idea

there is always the bin i guess.

cheers


----------



## capretta (13/3/08)

haha, yeah me too  but i wouldnt mind a jar to stir up the natives... put me down for 1 for sh!ts and giggles.


----------



## Airgead (13/3/08)

Tony said:


> Awww mate thanks....... but im not begging for money........ more looking for ways to get rid of these habaneros and get something i need in return. And also burn someone elses butt other than mine
> 
> Probably a stupid idea
> 
> ...



With the volume of chilli you grow you could almost turn it into a little home business - Tony's bum burner chilli pastes...

I just ran out of habenero sauce so I'd gladly fork over a few $ for some.

Just ate my lunch - steak sanger with my home made birdseye sauce... my lips are still tingling. B) 

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Tony (13/3/08)

Rightio then........ I will look into cost of jars ect. 

This isnt sauce.......... its pure Orange Habanero paste. great as a dipping sauce for pieces of chicken. your mouth waters a bit but its got the most amazing flavour.

Or you can make sauce bu just spooning some into your recipe.

I think 40 - 50 habaneros filled a 250g sauce jar. Pictures are above somewhere.

Was thinking about putting it on Ebay but not sure about liability if someone eats a spoonfull.

cheers


----------



## leiothrix (13/3/08)

I'll be up for a jar - moved into this place 6 months ago and haven't got around to doing much with the garden yet. I've got some chillis growing in a pot, but they look a little pathetic (a bit of neglect will do that <_< ) .


----------



## Steve (14/3/08)

Tone, with those 200 habs in the freezer why dont you do up a few different sauces? I be up for a few jars of different sauces in exchange for dollars of course. Could be a start of a new enterprise for you Tony? You could even start selling seeds?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tony (14/3/08)

When i get time i will get prices on some sauce bottles and jars for them.

When i get time being the operative part of the sentance  

you only need ablout 10 chillis in a liter of sauce so i have enough to make bucket loads

cheers


----------



## drsmurto (17/3/08)

Putting my hand up for a jar of your hab paste Tony - love those chillies in my Jerk sauce. 

As you said, a little goes a long way!


----------



## Weizguy (17/3/08)

Tony, I'll be happy to buy a jar of sauce or "Habanero Blitz" from ya


----------



## masculator002 (17/3/08)

you guys need to try some of the habaneros I grew (rated as the hottest in the world.) and believe me they live up to their reputation....... mmmmmm can still remember the burn. speaking of chillis we had the chilli fest at jindivic a couple of weeks ago and there were a few chilli beers on offer there i am led to believe.


----------



## NRB (17/3/08)

It's my understanding that Habaneros are about a third as hot as the hottest chillis in the world...


----------



## capretta (18/3/08)

maybe he meant the habeneros were the hottest in the hab variety, thats how i read it..


----------



## Tony (18/3/08)

probably Coribian Reds..... they are suposed to be the hottest habs..... i have them growing.







There are more than 2 hotter. Bhut Jolokia, Bih Jolokia, Naga Morich, 7 Pot, Trinidad Scorpion, and a couple of others that i cant remember. I have 4 of the above growing 

cheers


----------



## InCider (18/3/08)

Beautiful Tony! :wub: 

It's a little bit less wet here now... - and I have a big handful of Habs and long green skinny ones - enough for a litre of sauce... mmm  

InCider.


----------



## Tony (18/3/08)

great to hear youve dried out and got some peppers going mate.

you lot keen on some chilli porn

Chocolate habaneros











The Goats weed. The plant is 5 feet tall now and 2 feet wide. This on one small patch of unripe chillis before they turn red






This Orange Habanero has produced over 100 chillis so far and has a second wind. There are over 100 green chillis growing and im a bit worried because i have 2 plants like this.






Here is the Red hab (left) Orange Hab (center rear) and the chocolate hab (right)






and my new babies. The rare and stinking hot 7 Pot, Trinidad Scorpion, and in the smaller pot, Devil Tongue. They are a yellow habanero like chilli, similar to the Fetalii.






I also have 2 Bhut Jolokia plants just sprouted too. going to keep then happy through the winter for next year.

cheers


----------



## Airgead (19/3/08)

Tony said:


> probably Coribian Reds..... they are suposed to be the hottest habs..... i have them growing.



Of course you do... B) 

Do people catch fire walking past your place or do you have some sort of exotic shielding to prevent bystanders being affected by the capsaicin fog that hovers over your back yard? 



Tony said:


> There are more than 2 hotter. Bhut Jolokia, Bih Jolokia, Naga Morich, 7 Pot, Trinidad Scorpion, and a couple of others that i cant remember. I have 4 of the above growing



I rest my case.


----------



## Steve (19/3/08)

Tony
Is that horse manure in the three pots with the three seedlings?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tony (19/3/08)

YEah mate....... horse poo. It works tops!

Ive been wondering why birds that land in the backyard spontainiously combust....... now i know why 

cheers


----------



## InCider (19/3/08)

After those pics I'll need some 'man-time' alone!  

Great Pics Tony. I got fistful of baby capscicums from one of my boy's schoolmates' parents. (I think I went to far with the relationship there!)

Cute little buggers - they'll make a grea filler for the Hab sauce this easter.

InCider.


----------



## NRB (19/3/08)

NRB said:


> It's my understanding that Habaneros are about a third as hot as the hottest chillis in the world...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What I meant Tony is that Bhut Jolokia is three times hotter than a Habanero....

With the recent hot spell in Melbourne, I think my Bhut Jolokia's on its last legs. I had it sitting in my polytent and the temps must've got extreme. The cotyledon leaves fell off and the 2 other leaves aren't looking the best. I hope it pulls through!

My herb garden too a severe beating too...


----------



## Tony (19/3/08)

wasnt questioning you NRB  They are bloody hot. Shame yours are feeling the heat. Perhaps you needed to bring them inside. I have mine in pots so i can rescue them from extreeme heat and hail storms ect.

Incider......... Im loving the Capcicum Chinense varieties........ will probably grow not much else any more. THey love the aussie clomate, taste great and are hot as buggery.

I have seeds for a chilli calle Tobago Seasoning. Its a Trinidad habanero variety but its not hot! I have a seed in to grow so should be interseting.

cheers


----------



## NRB (2/4/08)

Aaarghh! My Naga's gone! Today's 100+kph winds picked up my greenhouse and threw it across my yard. I have no idea where my seedling's gone  I think I'll wait until spring before planting another one...


----------



## Tony (3/4/08)

Oh bugger.

I have 2.... if you were closser id give you one mate.

That sucks!

Cheers


----------



## InCider (3/4/08)

Sorry NRB! I feel for you.

After all the rain here in SE QLD my plants are finally drying out for a small crop. Thank ferk!

Here's cheers your next naga seedling mate. :icon_cheers: 

InCider.


----------



## NRB (3/4/08)

Thanks guys. I'll follow up this thread with Naga information in another 9 months - Melbourne's winter will be too cold to germinate and grow it. I'll wait for spring.

I wish I knew where it went. The winds were so strong that my greenhouse flew about 5m through the air with around 20kg of pots/soil/plants in it. Outside the greenhouse my Habanero was bent over and has now been staked, my parsley was upturned, chives tossed out of the pot and capsicums are all bent. One hall of a storm....


----------



## Tony (5/4/08)

The top of my freezer was full with orange habs........ hundreds of them, so tongiht i made concentrate.

The fumes in the garage while i was cooking it were almost overpowering. I began to cough and my chest went a bit tight so i evacuated out the back after opening all the windows.

My wife came home an hour later and as soon as she walked in the house her eyes started to water 

I ran out and gave a jar to her workmate who's husband aparently likes chilli. We got a text 10 min later saying it was too hot for him. 

Its wicked stuff. It smelt almost like orange marmilade cooking. 

There were plenty of chillis to chop.







And plenty of jars of orange fire.






cheers


----------



## Steve (8/4/08)

Tony said:


> The top of my freezer was full with orange habs........ hundreds of them, so tongiht i made concentrate.
> 
> The fumes in the garage while i was cooking it were almost overpowering. I began to cough and my chest went a bit tight so i evacuated out the back after opening all the windows.
> 
> ...



looks great Tony!


----------



## troydo (10/4/08)

Just got given some more chillies, not sure what they are.. any suggestions?


----------



## troydo (10/4/08)

Quick taste test... chewed off the 3 "lobes" and was sadly disapointed, they just taste like a dry capsicum... passed the chilli to the FIL and said they are not spicy at all and he broke off a bit from the body of it and his eyes started watering, so i tried again and the body is spicy, not real spicy but a tottally different thing to the lobes...


----------



## InCider (11/4/08)

Troydo said:


> Quick taste test... chewed off the 3 "lobes" and was sadly disapointed, they just taste like a dry capsicum... passed the chilli to the FIL and said they are not spicy at all and he broke off a bit from the body of it and his eyes started watering, so i tried again and the body is spicy, not real spicy but a tottally different thing to the lobes...



Hey Troy - I've got some of those plants - they are big volume producers and they are tops in salads, or too lower the heat of your habanero sauce.

Cheers,

InCider


----------



## juddda (13/4/08)

Troydo said:


> Just got given some more chillies, not sure what they are.. any suggestions?




I have some of these growing at the moment, they are spicy but not as hot as the chillies.

My mum said they are called Bell Peppers but I am not sure if that is the correct name 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## InCider (13/4/08)

Pickled Roasted Chillies.

I roasted some small habs, bell peppers and some yellow long ones. Each were sliced, and laid skin up on foil. I sprayed EV olive oil too. Then I added some sea salt and cracked pepper.






I let then sit on 150 then 200 degrees in the fan forced oven until I could smell them roasting...






Then they went into a sterilized jar with some kaffir lime leaves and shallots. I went out to my lemongrass and it was way too dry too harvest. Filled up with apple vinegar, and added mustard seeds and fenugreek seeds.









I plan to use these chillies ad-hoc in salads and as a garnish. 

InCider.


----------



## Tony (14/4/08)

are the habs a bit "less" hot once they have been roasted mate?

I have a glut...... that looks like a great idea

cheers


----------



## InCider (14/4/08)

Tony said:


> are the habs a bit "less" hot once they have been roasted mate?
> 
> I have a glut...... that looks like a great idea
> 
> cheers



I'll try one in the next day or two.. but a whole lot of roasted, blended habs would make a lovely sauce or chilli oil... bugger I'm salivating again...!

:lol: 

Sean


----------



## winkle (16/4/08)

InCider said:


> Pickled Roasted Chillies.
> 
> I roasted some small habs, bell peppers and some yellow long ones. Each were sliced, and laid skin up on foil. I sprayed EV olive oil too. Then I added some sea salt and cracked pepper.
> 
> ...



A mate gave me a bag of those long yellow bastards, bloody hot! - the missus refuses to touch them  Not sure what I'm going to do with them.


----------



## InCider (16/4/08)

winkle said:


> A mate gave me a bag of those long yellow bastards, bloody hot! - the missus refuses to touch them  Not sure what I'm going to do with them.




They're the least hot of mine - apart from the Habs.

I had one of the yeller ones yesterday on Mexi-Brekky toast (bean salsa & sour cream on toast) and it was delicious.

Tony, they did lose a wee bit of heat, and the roasting came through. Next time I will turn them over so they are roasted both sides.... YUM!  

InCider.


----------



## beerguide (17/4/08)

I was handed a bag of mixed chilli seeds yesterday. I have no idea what is what they are all mixed and I've been told they are from about 6-8 different varieties. 
Given the weather and time of year am I able to plant these now?

My existing plants appear to be going through a healthy growth spurt so one would think I might be alright? But I thought I'd ask the experts 

Im in Newcastle (NSW) by the way if that matters.


----------



## Tony (17/4/08)

Chilli plants hate the winter. It kills most varieties.

Plant them in early spring and grow them through summer, thats their season.

cheers


----------



## SDJ (17/4/08)

my jalepeno chilis are having a bastard of a time, here in Melbourne its getting cooler and althought the plants look green and lush the ripening is definately slowing, most of the chillis have a slight bit of black aroud the top and I know from experience this means they are getting hotter, only a few are red, might have too get some 1 inch pvc pipe and clear placcy and build a hothouse over them.

Cheers Steve


----------



## beerguide (18/4/08)

Cheers Tony - thats the advice I was looking for.


----------



## schooey (25/4/08)

Tony said:


> Chocolate habaneros



I put all three of those you gave me (bar the halfa I ate raw) in a Beef Rendang tonight, Tony. Absofreakinlutely delicious flavour in this dish, and a great after-tang too. Will be trying damn harder to keep mine alive this year!


----------



## Steve (29/4/08)

Last night I moved my one n only hab plant onto the roofed verandah to try and protect it from the frost (-1 last night). The leaves have started to yellow  Hope he'll get through winter.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## troydo (29/4/08)

well i visited mum on the weekedn and she now has 3 5 ft hight birds eye bushes so i stripped one and now have a 3/4 full 4L ice cream container of them... im thinking of making a garlic and chillie sauce... any recipe suggestions?


----------



## InCider (29/4/08)

Troydo said:


> well i visited mum on the weekedn and she now has 3 5 ft hight birds eye bushes so i stripped one and now have a 3/4 full 4L ice cream container of them... im thinking of making a garlic and chillie sauce... any recipe suggestions?



blend 'em add adjuncts that you think will go well ( can't go too wrong as it will ALWAYS taste like chilli!) I had recipe very early in the thread, and Tony had one just recently. With yours, add 1/2 or a whole jar of minced garlic or get a few cloves (better idea - chef Ramsay will have me otherwise!)

InCider.


----------



## Tony (29/4/08)

I have left my larger plants out to see just how much pumishment they can take 

All the smaller ones...... 7 Pot, Trinidad Scorpion, Bhut Jolokias ect have been brought in to the garage for the winter.

Thinking of putting up a table of sorts in my bar room with the fireplace and morning sun in the windows. THat should keep them happy.

Now to convince the wife and keep the kids out of them.

cheers

PS..... glad you liked them Schooey.

Ive been watching Ebay for a good food dehydrator to dry these little buggers out for storage but they are a bit expensive...... too many brewing gadgets needed that get preference.


----------



## Airgead (30/4/08)

Tony said:


> Ive been watching Ebay for a good food dehydrator to dry these little buggers out for storage but they are a bit expensive...... too many brewing gadgets needed that get preference.



Tony

I have a dehydrator but don't use it for chillis (jerky on the other hand...). For chillis I thread them on some string using a big needle I swiped from the missus' sewing stuff and hang them to dry. Hang them somewhere warm and dry. Works a charm. Takes a couple of weeks but once dried they last for years. I have about a metre of birdseyes hanging up from this years crop. 

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Tony (1/5/08)

YEah ive been doing that for years myself.......... works great.

But the thich fleshed habaneros tend to rot before they dry out..... thats all.

Just made a large run of red Naga PC-1's and hung them last weekend. Gee they look good hanging up in the garage.

cheers


----------



## Airgead (5/5/08)

Tony said:


> YEah ive been doing that for years myself.......... works great.
> 
> But the thich fleshed habaneros tend to rot before they dry out..... thats all.
> 
> ...



Good point. they are a bit thicker skinned.

A dehydrator is really just an expensive way of blowing warm, dry air through stuff. What about a rack on top of a water heater? The heat should help them dry quicker and keep the moisture (and therefore the mould) down.

Cutting them in half before drying would help too. 

Cheers
Dave


----------



## andmat (26/5/08)

does any one know where in brisbane i can buy habanero's

cheers
andrew


----------



## Tony (26/5/08)

Peppers or plants?

If its Plants your after you may have to grow your own in a warm part of your house with sun like a windowcill. I doubt anyone will be selling them as they are a summer plant.

cheers


----------



## drsmurto (28/5/08)

I am a very happy chill head atm. After all my issues with not being able to get my hab seeds to germinate, the chilli plants i do have (3 x jalapeno, 2 x white habenero and 3 x bolivian rainbow) are all surviving the chilly hills weather. Never seen chillis last this long. The capsicum plants in the garden are dead but moved the chillis to the front verandah behind a nice big window and they are loving it (as are the aphids but they got a good spraying yesterday).

Jalapenos are still going great guns so have been pickling them. Added them to a burrito recently and was pleasantly surprised to discover they are hotter than i expected. 

Cant wait till spring to try and grow more orange and choccy habs. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Steve (30/5/08)

My hab plant has started to lose its leaves now. It'll be just a stick soon. Ive moved it under cover from the frosts. Hope it doesnt die. If it does I'll just sow a few next year from the seeds. I've got bloody bags n bags of beautiful orange habs in my freezer now - time to make some more of Tonys fruity hab sauce.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## InCider (30/5/08)

I've been scoffing some roasted bell chillies that I have in evooil. I removed the seeds, roasted them and allowed to cool. They are great in everything. Easy to do. As there are no seeds it is very mild, so you can nearly give it to the kids.

Some of the chillies got a bit burnt but that seems to have added to the flavour. I didn't remove the skin like you do with capsicum.

InCider.


----------



## Tony (30/5/08)

Steve.

Have you ever trimmed roses?

be harsh.... cut it right back to 6 inch sticks comming off the main trunk and put it somewhere warm and keep damp to keep the roots alive.

I have seen pics of orange habs with this done on chilli growing forums and they take off like a rocken again.......... like a rose bush will.

you will have all fresh branches for a nother great crop next year.

Mine are going nuts still.

Schooey came and took a bag full........ and i picked half of what i had on the bushes during the week and pickeled them. 

the plants are loosing their leaves from the cold nights but flowering again from the 20 deg days. They are confused. In just going to let them go to test their pain thresholds during the winter. All the other baby superhots are hybernating in the house 

cheers


----------



## Steve (1/6/08)

Tony said:


> Steve.
> 
> Have you ever trimmed roses?
> 
> ...




yeah - im a bit of a green thumb and know to be brutal with my roses at this time of year. I'll do the same with my hab plant...and yes I have still been watering it.
Cheers for the tip.

Edit. What are those in the jar in? Vinegar? Also with my habs in the freezer once defrosted to make sauce, if I de-seed them (heaven forbid) can the seeds be used again if they have been frozen? I have my other seeds in a container in the fridge.
Steve


----------



## Steve (1/6/08)

Steve said:


> yeah - im a bit of a green thumb and know to be brutal with my roses at this time of year. I'll do the same with my hab plant...and yes I have still been watering it.
> Cheers for the tip.
> 
> Edit. What are those in the jar in? Vinegar? Also with my habs in the freezer once defrosted to make sauce, if I de-seed them (heaven forbid) can the seeds be used again if they have been frozen? I have my other seeds in a container in the fridge.
> Steve




holy crap - during pruning found a couple of tiny green habs! I never learn. In the mouth if went with a good crunch. f&*^% king hotter than a nuns nasty after going without for 30 years! Had to spit it out! :lol:


----------



## Tony (1/6/08)

Jeez mate...........you need to let them ripen up 

Chillis in the jar are Orange Habs, Chocolate habs and Savinia Reds (what they make capicum spray from) and some Naga PC1 chillis because they were there.

I threw the chillis in boiling water, brought back to the boil to steralise them and put them in the jar. I mixed 1/4 white vinigar and 1/4 cider vinigar with enough ofthe boiling water to fill the jar.

It had bay leaves, curry leaves, mustard, coriander, fennel and cumin seeds in there too.

Not only will they last for ages but will be great to pluck out and chop up for a curry. Made a chicken curry last night........ all fresh crushed spices and 2 chocolate habs. Oh it was awsome!

MMMMMMM might have to start a thread on curries!

PS......... on the frozen seeds......... i dont really know......... only one way yo find out!.

I prefer to save some seeds from a fresh pepper and dry them for following seasons. But it may be cross polinated so your bettter off getting fresh seeds from a reputable supplier on line......... they cost almost nothing!

cheers


----------



## brendanos (1/6/08)

Haha I love your enthusiasm about chilli Tony. Is there a festival in your neck of the woods? The Melbourne and Perth ones have been very enjoyable the last few years. Though noone seems to be making jalapeno or chipotle products - very frustrating!

I'm saving up Hab's atm, my first successful Hab plant's still fruiting/ripening, they seem to be lasting much longer than most other chilli varieties I've grown... which is obviously great news.! I'm thinking I'll do a similar pickle as yours Tony, and making a chilli sauce with some habs and an abundance of asian/bell chilli's, as well as smoking some to use in a Rogue-esque chipotle ale.

Viva la chilli!


----------



## NRB (5/6/08)

Previously frozen seeds will germinate without any problems. My orange hab is still flowering and producing fruit... I'm amazed given how cold it's getting these days.


----------



## browndog (19/7/08)

Just a head up, this week Aldi have 150ml bottles of Habanero Sauce made to a genuine Louisiana recipe for 2 bucks. It tastes great, I'm going back to buy another few bottles.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## drsmurto (10/9/08)

After last years pitiful attempt at germinating hab seeds i was all ready to invest in a heated propagation setup this year.

Tonys coke bottle trick works well if the night time temp doesnt plummet to 3-4C. With 2 cats in the house i am stuck for a decent possy inside. the hot water system is on the roof. All bases covered and all failures.

I used a mini greenhouse last year but as mentioned, the night time temps are too low to get germination. I even moved the whole greenhosue inside the shed at nights but to no avail. 

After asking at a Mitre 10 (prop a what?) and then walking out of a hydroponics shop shaking my head ($150? no chance) i decided to invoke the spirit of MacGyver.

I reduced the height of the mini greenhouse to 2 tiers instead of 4 (also have a large collection of veg seeds in there. I raised it off the cold concrete floor of the shed with a few layers of cardboard. Put my brewing heat pad under the tray of chilli seeds. Filled a small conical flask with water and popped in a thermometer (to monitor the temp). Closed it up nice and snug, wrapped the hole thing in a sleeping bag.

The lengths i am willing to go to grow chillis has my partner scared. I grew them from seed in the UK FFS. Sat them in the cupboard with the hot water till they germinated then grew them on the window sill. 

So, with any luck i will have red, orange, chocolate and jellybean habs as well as bolivian rainbow, jalapeno and birds eye.

Wish me luck!

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## quantocks (10/9/08)

just been looking around at chili sauce websites in Australia. I tried some Daves premium reserve a few months back and it burnt my throat, I'm after two bottles of really hot (10 or ++) sauces for a guy at work too.

anyone know any decent online shops?


----------



## drsmurto (16/9/08)

The 'heated greenhouse' is doing its job.

The snow peas and corn have sprouted.

Temps dont drop below 16C and have reached 26C.

I have the mat directly under the chillis so they will be getting more heat. 

Habs are renowned for slow germination so wont start stressing just yet!


----------



## InCider (16/9/08)

DrSmurto said:


> The 'heated greenhouse' is doing its job.
> 
> The snow peas and corn have sprouted.
> 
> ...



Great stuff Dr Smurto!

I have used Tony's coke bottle fermenters too - awesome little hot houses. Make sure the water does not flow into them when it rains if they're outside  I had one fill right up! 

Usually I just throw chillies in flower pots and let them dry then plant. Or sometimes they germinate in the pot plat with the host, then I dig them up carefully and plant.

InCider.


----------



## Barramundi (16/9/08)

have over the last few days planted seeds of 5 different varieties of chili , 10 of each , have a few more varieties to plant yet if half of them develop into seedlings i should get a few mature plants out of them which will be shared about my friends and family , alos have some seeds on the way for the Bhut Jolokia (worlds hottest) have some mates that need to be taught a lesson so hopefully i can get them growin too


----------



## InCider (17/9/08)

Are you MAN or WOMAN enough? From ACA/ Brisbane Extra today.



If anyone has been to a QLD Case Swap they could scoff one down no problem at all. And BULPs curries are twice as hot at least!  


*CHILLI BURGERS* - Monday 20 November 2006
by Margueritte Rossi

Macdonalds has the big mac, and Hungry Jacks has the whopper, well there's one Wellington Point diner, which is laying claim to the worlds hottest hamburger.

The Megadeath burger isn't for the fainthearted and even comes with a health warning because it contains ingredients that make a jalapeno look mild.

So, what makes it so hot?

Well first there's the *10 slices of jalapenos*, plus the beef pattie which contains *2 grams of chilli powder.*

Then there's the *chilli jam,* the *sweet chilli sauce* and the ground pepper.

And then there's the secret ingredient.

It's called *chilli mega death sauce *made from the hottest ingredients on earth, it'll have you seeing stars, and forget about sending you to the moon, you'll be rocketing all the way to saturn.

The Megadeath burger has a whole tablespoon of the stuff on it. And not even the diner's owner has been able to polish one off.

If you think you've got what it takes the owners of Off the Wall welcome anyone with the mouth and stomach strong enough to take a Megadeath burger, to give it a go. But you have to be over 18 and not have anxiety, asthma, or heart problems.

There's plenty of milk and yoghurt on hand to help you along the way.

The Off The Wall diner is at 386 Main Road Wellington Point - 3207 3209. Bottles of the sauce are for sale at the diner.


----------



## winkle (17/9/08)

> The Megadeath burger has a whole tablespoon of the stuff on it. And not even the diner's owner has been able to polish one off.
> 
> If you think you've got what it takes the owners of Off the Wall welcome anyone with the mouth and stomach strong enough to take a Megadeath burger, to give it a go. But you have to be over 18 and not have anxiety, asthma, or heart problems.
> 
> There's plenty of milk and yoghurt on hand to help you along the way.



Milk? Yoghurt???
They need to HTFU and wash it down with a good chilli stout.


----------



## Tony (29/9/08)

My wife was packing the car to drive me up there to........as she put it....... "show then how to eat a chilli burger"

Do i have a problem?

On chillis........ i let my orange hab go over winter. I pushed it in the corner of the poor yard and forgot it for 4 or 5 months.

I checked it a few weeks ago and it was still alive. no leaves and a few dry rotted peppers hanging from its stark branches.

I gave it the rose bush reatment, cut it right bakg to a near stump and after 3 weeks it had open flowers.......... dozens of them and its going nuts. Im a bit fearfull of what it may produce.......... hope there are some HAG's out ther that want orange habs! Im going to have hundreds of them.

I have also planted seeds for Trinidad 7 pots and hot cherries, Bhut jalokia, devils tongue, Fetalli, white bullet habanero's, hot lemons and jalapinos.

See what comes up i guess.

Cheers


----------



## pipmoy (30/9/08)

InCider said:


> It's called *chilli mega death sauce *made from the hottest ingredients on earth, it'll have you seeing stars, and forget about sending you to the moon, you'll be rocketing all the way to saturn.
> 
> The Megadeath burger has a whole tablespoon of the stuff on it. And not even the diner's owner has been able to polish one off.



The sause is an extract sause and there is not hugh amounts of natural heat in it....

Because of the extract the sause is rated in the "millions" of scoville units!!!!!!! The hottest chilli in the world (Bhut Jolokia) is 1,034,089 scoville units so that gives you an idea of the heat involved in this burger.

Megadeath Sause

I've tried this sause at a chilli festival and it is an instant throat closer......I've eaten a lot of hot chillis with Tony and this stuff still made he act like it was the end of the world. I had to go around behind the stall and cry :lol: It is really painfull stuff.... So it will be a very rare person that will get through that burger...and a big congrats to thoughs who do...... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Steve (30/9/08)

Tone - I pruned back my hab plant last Autumn and moved it out of the frost. The frosts have finished here now so have moved it back into the sun. Unfortunately no signs of life at all. How long do you think I should leave it before hoycking it out and putting a new plant in the pot?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## capretta (30/9/08)

PLEASE TONY BE CAREFUL! I AM WORRIED!

man dies from chili!

i was eating some meat balls at work with Blairs Death Rain powder and one of the guys at work showed me this.. whats the bet they were jolokias??


----------



## Steve (30/9/08)

Made a beauitful sauce this afternoon. Its based on one of Tony's tomatoe based sauces from somewhere in this thread. Had to tweak it a bit though:

Approx 750gms skinless tomatoes from two tins
1 red onion
5 heaped tbspns minced garlic
8-9 orange habs (no seeds as they were for oldy!)
1 cup cider vinegar
1 cup water
1tbspn brown sugar
2 tbspns dried oregano (didnt have fresh)
2 handfulls basil
2 handfulls coriander
250gm tin of chopped pineapple chunks (why the hell not?)
splash of salt, splash of tumeric

and hey presto: 2 x 750 bottles of beautiful sauce (thanks Tone).





Cheers
Steve

Edit: Just had to have a sample of the bottle on the right!!!!


----------



## johnno (30/9/08)

Finally after much anticipation one of my Naga's is up.


----------



## capretta (1/10/08)

Really! i thought it would have been too cold.. :scrabbles for change for potting mix: excellent news!


----------



## johnno (1/10/08)

capretta said:


> Really! i thought it would have been too cold.. :scrabbles for change for potting mix: excellent news!



capretta, I did set up one of the fridges to be a constant 25C. I now put it in a mini hothouse during the day and return it to the fridge at night.


cheers
johnno


----------



## capretta (1/10/08)

ah ha! cheers for the tip..


----------



## quantocks (1/10/08)

capretta said:


> PLEASE TONY BE CAREFUL! I AM WORRIED!
> 
> man dies from chili!
> 
> i was eating some meat balls at work with Blairs Death Rain powder and one of the guys at work showed me this.. whats the bet they were jolokias??



that is scary stuff indeed, he had a reaction to the seeds that his father had grown.



> Lee’s sister, Claire Chadbourne, 29, said that he took a jar of the sauce to the home of his girlfriend, Samantha Bailey, and challenged her brother Michael, 29, to see who could eat it. “Andrew just ate the chillies with a plate of Dolmio sauce,” she added. “It was not a proper meal because he had already eaten lamb chops and potato mash after work.
> 
> “He apparently got into bed at 2.30am and started scratching all over. His girlfriend scratched his back until he fell asleep. She woke up and he had gone. It is incredible. Who would have thought he could have died from eating chilli sauce? We don’t know of anything else that could have caused his death. The postmortem showed no heart problems.


----------



## drsmurto (2/10/08)

Rumours have it the Maid and Magpie Hotel in Adelaide use Blairs 2am reserve to make their chilli burger. The info i have says its not mixed in when making the pattie but rather injecting into the cooked pattie. 

There is a point where it actually becomes medically irresponsible despite making people sign disclaimers......

On to chill plants, 7 birds eyes have germinated, no signs of the habs.


----------



## MarkEinOz (2/10/08)

Hey Folks,

The reason this story about the guy dying from eating chillies is sensationalised bollocks (well apart from the fact that the poor guy carked it), is that clearly this dude has suffered anaphalxis and was allergic to something. There is simply no way you would have that type of reaction from just chillies. If he was allergic to chillies he would be allergic to tomatoes and potatoes as well as Solanum (Nightshade) allergys are known. But I guess "man dies from Potato allergy" doesnt make for cool headlines.!

nuff said...


----------



## leiothrix (2/10/08)

Never let facts get in the way of a good story


----------



## quantocks (2/10/08)

it was reported on Fox News, enough said


----------



## Tony (2/10/08)

I had my Bhut Jolokias ect in a fish tank over winter. They grew so well and on their first outing to sunlight on a fine 20 deg day, the sun burnt all the leaves off them. Killed the Trinidad 7 Pot that was still small, killed the Fetalli but the 2 Bhuts and a Trinidad Tobago Seasoning plant lived....... they were nothing but sticks but they have since sent out fresh shoots. Fingers crossed they survive.

Before







After






The Goatsweed planti grew last year survived the winter so i cut it back and its sending fresh shoots and flowers out all over the place..... top to bottom. Some branched had died so they just got cut off where they were still green











Now the scary one...... the orange hab. I left the plant to rot over winter. There were about 30 peppers left on it when all the leaves fell off. They went black and fell off. I didnt water it once, didnt cut it back, nothin. I went and checked it a couple of weeks back and there were some buds forming so i cut it back fairly harshly and started watering it again.

It now has about 100 flowers on it, some are already becoming chillis. This one is going to produce big time. Hunter chilli heads......... i hope you all like orange habs cause im going to have millions of them!











I purchased seeds from the tomatoe growers mob in the states and the australian customs picked them up.

They sent me a nice letter saying i has 2 choices...... pay $50 to have them posted back or have them destroyed for free.

Not happy.

I have put seeds in the ground for 7 Pot, Devils Tongue, fetalli, whire habs, Jalapinos and some hot lemon too i think

Will have to wait and see what comes up

cheers


----------



## TimBob (1/11/08)

Hi Guys,

Wondering if anyone has any advice for me... My pequin chillies are going great guns - but the last week a number of the lower leaves are turning yellow and falling off, and the new leaves at the top of the plants are shrivilling and crispy... The plant seems very healthy otherwise...

I think I've attached photos... not to sure...



Thanks!


----------



## Steve (1/11/08)

I planted loads of different kinds of chilli seeds, birds eye etc, and habenero seeds about 3-4 weeks ago in seed raising mix....not a cracker! Nowt, nothing. How long do they normally take to germinate? Its not cold down here any more?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tony (3/11/08)

My Bhut Jalokias are growing well and the Tobago Seasoning is producing chillis.

the Orange had....... it had hundreds of chillis on it now and is getting quite large. 

If anyone in he hunter wants habaneros.......... Self sown from the orange ones, possibly slightly cross bred with a chocolate hab and Slavinia Red (what they make pepper spray from) i have dozend of them springing up. Free to a good home, pick up only.

I also have 7 Pot and Devils Tongue plants springing up mow that its warmer. 

Ohhh they are gonna be hot


----------



## Airgead (4/11/08)

Steve said:


> I planted loads of different kinds of chilli seeds, birds eye etc, and habenero seeds about 3-4 weeks ago in seed raising mix....not a cracker! Nowt, nothing. How long do they normally take to germinate? Its not cold down here any more?
> Cheers
> Steve



Capsicums and chilli take forever to germinate. I've had them take 6 before so give them a couple more weeks and then start panicking. It always catches me out when planting my spring vegies. The capsicums take too long to germinate and it throws out the rest of my planting schedule. 

For future reference I think wetting the seeds overnight before you plant them helps (leave them on a wet cloth or piece of paper towel). 

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Steve (5/11/08)

Airgead said:


> Capsicums and chilli take forever to germinate. I've had them take 6 before so give them a couple more weeks and then start panicking. It always catches me out when planting my spring vegies. The capsicums take too long to germinate and it throws out the rest of my planting schedule.
> 
> For future reference I think wetting the seeds overnight before you plant them helps (leave them on a wet cloth or piece of paper towel).
> 
> ...




Thanks for that Dave. They are now starting to sprout.  
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Airgead (6/11/08)

Steve said:


> Thanks for that Dave. They are now starting to sprout.
> Cheers
> Steve



Patience grasshopper... you must learn patience. :lol: 

Gee I hope other people are old enough to get that...


----------



## Tony (16/11/08)

Yes buggie bottom...... we get it 

Had a hale storm come through yesterday..... bunger marble sozes with jaged edges. We only got the edge of it thank god and what we got did some damage to my pepper plants. the ones i couldnt move under cover anyway.

I have a couple of 7 Pod'd growing at the moment and some people with ripe peppers have posted pics on another forum. Here is a link. Note the scary wrinkled skin and the Pure capcican oil sacks visable on the inside of the fruit. Bloody scary. These buggers run over 1,000,000 scolvel units.

http://www.thehotpepper.com/showthread.php?t=7677

I have seeds on the way form the pepperd in the pics  May have seeds from the ones growing to share early next year if anyone is game..... and if they grow as planned.

Will go well next to the Bhut Jalokias that are flowering now.

cheers


----------



## Steve (18/11/08)

Tony said:


> bunger marble sozes



:lol: 

you been on the turps Tony?


----------



## Tony (18/11/08)

Na mate..... just beer


----------



## Steve (9/12/08)

Hows everyones crops going?

Ive almost given up on my seedlings....I do have a lot of them in trays but they just arent thriving. Might be better off in the ground rather than in the seed raising mix. They've been in there about 2 months and some are still only 2-3cm tall.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tony (12/12/08)

I will take a few pics tommorow Steve...... you will spew when you see my plants. 

I have Jalepino's going nuts, my orange hab plant from last year is huge. I have a Bhut Jalokia chilli thats stuck after a lot of early flower drop from the young plant and hundreds of flowers comming which is scary.

I also have 3 Trinidad 7 Pod plants going great, devils tongue plants and the Goatsweed plant from last year has hundreds of peppers on it, and they are hotter than a habanero. 

Also grew a tobago seasoning plant with seeds from trinidad tobago and they taste like a red habanero, but have no heat at all! very interesting.

will take pics on the weekend and post them.

cheers


----------



## Tony (13/12/08)

HEre are some pics of my plants taken today.

Goatsweed: Hotter than a habanero, great flavour and cold tolerant. This plant lived through the winter no problems. I just cut it back and look at it now.






Close up of the chillis






I have 2 x Bhut jalokias (pics of the burnt stumps back a bit) that have taken off and i see they have 2 little peppers on them starting to grow...... with lots of flowers to come.











I have 3 x 7 Pods going. These are the fearsome peppers from Trinidad Tobago that are very very rare. You cant buy the seeds anywhere. I got them sent to me from The west indies direct by someone on a chilli forum. There are only a handfull of people in the world growing these! I will keep seeds if they produce to share 






I also was sent seeds for Tobago Seasoning. It tastes like a red habanero but has NO heat at all!






Jalepino plants (i have 2 of these) are producing






and the orange habanero......... its a bit scary






Also have yellow Ceyannes, a couple of small Devils tongus (like long habaneros but hotter, an aussie black, a tobasco plant, something that grow all by its self so im letting it go to see what it is, ans a self sown babe goatsweed.

Steve, im your cold climate i would recomend you growing these Goatsweeds, and a pepper called the Monzano Red. Its south american, cold tollerant and grows apricot sized, thick fleshed, hot chillis that are great for salsa. They grow huge (like 10 feet tall) and you need to have lots of supports to hold the branckes. up. I will post a pic of the one i grew last year ir you like, or it should be back a few pages.

looking forward to making some sauce soon.

cheers


----------



## Steve (13/12/08)

Cheers Tone for the PM.

Yeah wouldnt mind having a go at the goatsweed or something more suitable for colder climes. I cant believe your growth from being just a few hundred k's up the road! Im very jealous. Send me some sauce. I still have a nice big bottle of fruit hab sauce - I'll do you a swap.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tony (13/12/08)

no worries mate. Going to make a hot sauce with the goatsweeds. They have a real deep dark chilli flavour if you know what i mean. And hot!!!. Just bit off half of a ripe one and took 15 min for my tonge to stop burning. made my mouth feel swolen 

I will save you some seeds.

cheers


----------



## olde (14/12/08)

Steve, maybe try potting them up to a larger pot, and keep them in a makeshift hothouse until the weather gets warm enough.
Tony, top looking plants there and I'm damned jealous.  Would love to do a swap with you for some Tobago seasoning and 7 pod seeds when you get a decent stockpile of them. Will have some Hab Limon seeds in a few months, maybe them and a sample of my chilli sauce?


----------



## NRB (14/12/08)

Tony, if you get enough to share I'd love to grow the Tobago seasoning and Trinidads. The taste of a habanero without the blistering heat? Sounds incredible!


----------



## Steve (14/12/08)

oldy said:


> Steve, maybe try potting them up to a larger pot, and keep them in a makeshift hothouse until the weather gets warm enough.
> Tony, top looking plants there and I'm damned jealous.  Would love to do a swap with you for some Tobago seasoning and 7 pod seeds when you get a decent stockpile of them. Will have some Hab Limon seeds in a few months, maybe them and a sample of my chilli sauce?




I stuck them in the ground this morning. But yeah I will start them earlier in my back potting/shade shed. Oldy my orange hab seeds (and your birdseyes) finally germinated, did yours?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## bro_shoppe (14/12/08)

I can vouch for the quality of Steve's Habanero sauce. It's better than ANY commercially produced chilli sauce that I have ever purchased. Great hint of coconut, just the right amount of heat and a lovely fruity character. Thanks Steve. I've had to buy chilli plants this year (oh! the shame of it!), but I've got enough Habaneros and Jalapenos to get me through the summer.
Regards,
Shoppe.


----------



## Tony (14/12/08)

Rightio folks.

I am drying some Goatsweed seeds right now and will save seeds from the Tobago Seasoning peppers as they ripen.

I will keep seeds from them all and dry them and send them out to any that want them. ITs only a 45c stamp 

Steves Habanero Sauce...... is it the mango one Steve....... im going to make a fresh batch soon, thinking mango, peach and aprocot!

If you want seeds send a PM with you address and i will do a mail out next year when i have all. The seeds will be good to go next spring!

cheers


----------



## olde (15/12/08)

Steve said:


> I stuck them in the ground this morning. But yeah I will start them earlier in my back potting/shade shed. Oldy my orange hab seeds (and your birdseyes) finally germinated, did yours?
> Cheers
> Steve


Yep, got Hab Limon, Jalapenos (which I'm planning on smoking to make Chipotle), Orange Habs and the birdseyes going. Keeping them far enough apart so they don't cross pollinate is getting interesting.


----------



## Fermented (15/12/08)

I had a look around the forums so thought to post here as it's the chilli thread. 

Does anyone know if Naga Jolokia seeds are available in Australia? I've been growing habs for a good few years now and was thinking to try a new and more potent challenge. 

Any hints greatly appreciated. 

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## olde (15/12/08)

Fermented said:


> I had a look around the forums so thought to post here as it's the chilli thread.
> 
> Does anyone know if Naga Jolokia seeds are available in Australia? I've been growing habs for a good few years now and was thinking to try a new and more potent challenge.
> 
> ...



http://www.chillibird.com/ Enjoy


----------



## TimBob (15/12/08)

Hi All,

The rotting/drying thing attacking my pequins hasn't seemed to stop the little bugger... heaps more on the plant and still flowering.


----------



## Fermented (15/12/08)

oldy said:


> http://www.chillibird.com/ Enjoy


Thank you! Greatly appreciated.

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## olde (15/12/08)

You're welcome. They're great to deal with, prompt and no dramas. My only observation would be to follow their directions, the rarer the seed the trickier they seem to be to get up. I've heard the Jolokias are very fussy, and the Hab Limon I bought from them earlier this year germinated only about 40%. After losing a few more to malformed seedlings and no vigour I ended up with a 25% success rate. Only really need one good plant though and I'll be set for the future.


----------



## Tony (15/12/08)

Fermented............. try these lot if you want pure strain seeds.

http://www.chileseeds.co.uk/bhut_jolokia_chilli_seed.htm

Not cheap but worth it.

I bought seeds from Chillibird last year and got all sorts of things grow other than what i ordered.

My Bhut plants (2 of them) have peppers starting to grow on them now and ive been pampering them since about May! If you get seeds now you will be very lucky the have them flowering by winter. They are tough buggers to get going.

I will however......... have enough seeds come next year to grow hundreds of them.

I will be drying seeds for my fellow AHB chilli heads so if you want some your welcome.

cheers


----------



## Fermented (16/12/08)

Thanks for the link, Tony. 

I started trying to source now in case I had to import from the northern hemisphere and check out any import restrictions (had nightmares with those when I was into fish keeping). My plan was try to germinate in late August / September so that I could maybe get a half decent crop by February. Seems to work for the varieties I have now, although most of those are locals. 

When the time comes that you have seeds, please let me know and we can work something out. 

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## Tony (16/12/08)

Mate, PM me your postal address and i will put you on the list for seeds. 

Counted 6 peppers developing on the Bhut this arvo, and lots more to come.

Will also have Devils Tongue seeds (like Fetalli but bright yellow) and other hot nasties that i will keep seeds for.

cheers

Edit: The risk of buying seeds from overseas, is thet customs seize them and destroy them. Ive lost 2 lots in the last 3 ive had sent. One was a pack of pure strain 7 Pod seeds from canada with some dried 7 Pod powder to try. Customs took them.

Also spent $30 on seeds from the tomatoe company in the US and they got seized as well. 

One lot of 7 Pod seeds made it through though.


----------



## olde (17/12/08)

Oh wonderful, hadn't heard that about chillibird before. Hope what I'm growing is to type.


----------



## Tony (17/12/08)

My Monzano reds were Monzano yellows. THe White habs were Aussie blacks (they didnt even have these listed for sale) Red habs were Slavinia Reds, but the goatsweeds and Choc habs grew strait.

I have heard lots of good things about chilli burd so perhaps just my order got mixed up?

cheers


----------



## NRB (18/12/08)

I've had real difficulty germinating Bhut Jolokias and Ancho/Poblano seeds from Chillibird. Their service was good though.


----------



## capretta (18/12/08)

mmm,from chilibird my bhut seeds gave me not even a peek above soil though the others seemed ok, but i figured the fault was my own, as i planted late and it got a little cool..


----------



## Fermented (18/12/08)

Any good hints for germinating difficult exotica like bhut?

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## capretta (18/12/08)

best idea i heard was keep them in an old fridge at night, probably heated with a globe on a timer or something, to keep it nice and balmy. havent tried it myself though..


----------



## Steve (19/12/08)

Had to share this :lol: :

Subject: Texan Chilli



If you can read the whole story without tears of laugher running down
your cheeks, then there's no hope for you!


NOTE: Please take time to read this slowly. If you pay attention to the
first two judges, the reaction of the third is even better. For those
of you who have lived in Texas, you know how true this is. They actually
have a Chili cook-off about the time the rodeo comes to town. It takes
up a major portion of the parking lot at the Astrodome. The diary notes
are from an inexperienced chili taster named Frank, who was visiting
Texas from the East Coast:

Frank: "Recently, I was honored to be selected as a judge at a chili
cook-off. The original person called in sick at the last moment and I
happened to be standing there at the judge's table asking directions to
the Budweiser truck, when the call came in. I was assured by the other
two judges (Native Texans)that the chili wouldn't be all that spicy
and, besides, they told me I could have free beer during the tasting, so
I accepted."

Here are the scorecards from the event:

Chili # 1 Mike's Maniac Mobster Monster Chili
Judge # 1 A little too heavy on the tomato. Amusing kick.
Judge # 2 Nice, smooth tomato flavor. Very mild
Judge # 3 (Frank) Holy shit, what the hell is this stuff? You
couldremove dried paint from your driveway. Took me two beers to put the
flames out. I hope that's the worst one. These Texans are crazy.

Chili # 2 Arthur's Afterburner Chili
Judge # 1 - Smoky, with a hint of pork. Slight jalapeno tang. 
Judge # 2 -Exciting BBQ flavor, needs more peppers to be taken
seriously. Judge # 3 -Keep this out of the reach of children. I'm not
sure what I'm supposed to taste besides pain. I had to wave off two
people who wanted to give me the Heimlich maneuver. They had to rush in
more beer when they saw the look on my face.

Chili # 3 Fred's Famous Burn Down the Barn Chili
Judge # 1 -- Excellent firehouse chili. Great kick. Needs more beans.
Judge # 2 -- A beanless chili, a bit salty, good use of peppers.
Judge # 3 -- Call the EPA. I've located a uranium spill. My nose feels
like I have been snorting Drano. Everyone knows the routine by now. Get
me more beer before I ignite. Barmaid pounded me on the back, now my
backbone is in the front part of my chest. I'm getting shit-faced from
all of the beer.

Chili # 4 Bubba's Black Magic
Judge # 1 -- Black bean chili with almost no spice. Disappointing. Judge
# 2 -- Hint of lime in the black beans. Good side dish for fish or other
mild foods, not much of a chili. Judge # 3 -- I felt something scraping
across my tongue, but was unable to taste it. Is it possible to burn out
tastebuds? Sally, the barmaid, was standing behind me with fresh
refills. That 300-lb. bitch is starting to look HOT -- just like this
nuclear waste I'm eating. Is chili an aphrodisiac?

Chili # 5 Linda's Legal Lip Remover
Judge # 1 -- Meaty, strong chili. Cayenne peppers freshly ground, adding
considerable kick. Very impressive. Judge # 2 -- Chili using shredded
beef, could use more tomato. Must admit the cayenne peppers make a
strong statement. 
Judge # 3 -- My ears are ringing, sweat is pouring off my forehead and I
can no longer focus my eyes. I farted and four people behind me needed
the paramedics. The contestant seemed offended when I told her that her
chili had given me brain damage. Sally saved my tongue from bleeding by
pouring beer directly on it from the pitcher. I wonder if I'm burning
my lips off. It really pisses me off that the other judges asked me to
stop screaming. Screw those rednecks.

Chili # 6 Vera's Very Vegetarian Variety
Judge # 1 -- Thin yet bold vegetarian variety chili. Good balance of
spices and peppers. 
Judge # 2 -- The best yet. Aggressive use of peppers, onions, and
garlic. Superb. 
Judge # 3 -- My intestines are now a straight pipe filled with gaseous,
sulfuric flames. I shit myself when I farted and I'm worried it will
eat through the chair. No one seems inclined to stand behind me except
Sally. She must be kinkier than I thought. Can't feel my lips anymore.
I need to wipe my ass with a snow cone.

Chili # 7 Susan's Screaming Sensation Chili
Judge # 1 -- A mediocre chili with too much reliance on canned peppers. 
Judge # 2 -- Ho hum, tastes as if the chef literally threw in a can of
chili peppers at the last moment. I should take note that I am worried
about Judge # 3. He appears to be in a bit of distress as he is cursing
uncontrollably. 
Judge # 3 -- You could put a grenade in my mouth, pull the pin,and I
wouldn't feel a thing. I've lost sight in one eye, and the world sounds
like it is made of rushing water. My shirt is covered with chili which
slid unnoticed out of my mouth. My pants are full of lava-like shit to
match my shirt. At least during the autopsy, they'll know what killed
me. I've decided to stop breathing, it's too painful. Screw it, I'm not
getting any oxygen anyway. If I need air, I'll just suck it in through
the 4-inch hole in my stomach.

Chili #8 Tommy's Toe-Nail Curling Chili
Judge # 1 -- The perfect ending, this is a nice blend chili. Not too
bold but spicy enough to declare its existence. Judge # 2 -- This final
entry is a good, balance chili. Neither mild nor hot. Sorry to see
that most of it was lost when Judge # 3 who passed out, fell over and
pulled the chili pot down on top of himself. Not sure if he's going to
make it. Poor dude, wonder how he'd have reacted to really hot chili.


----------



## Tony (20/12/08)

He he. Thats a classic........... ive known a few like that over the years. cant even handle black pepper.

I got home from the week "way out west" and found some very healthy looking Bhut Jalokia's. They look scary even at this young age. 

Just think....... these chillis will be around 5 times hotter than a habanero. 1,000,000 Scolvel units of heat. What have i done  

cheers


----------



## NRB (21/12/08)

Have you ever eaten one Tony??


----------



## Zizzle (21/12/08)

I haven't been following this thread.

I survived eating half a habanero and some of InCider's Relenos at the 2007 Qld Xmas swap... but the old bloke who ate the whole Habanero on my dare ended up throwing up rather violently in Sqyre's garden. Poor bastard.

I think that put me off chilli's for a while 

But I saw this blog post today:








> I really like spicy food. I eat a fair amount of spicy indian & mexican. But none of this prepared me for what I tasted a few nights ago. This stuff is quite possibly the most brutal hot sauce I've ever tasted.
> 
> I had a tiny amount and tasted it. Within seconds I had to chug down a load of milk to try and make the burning stop. Even with that, it continued burning for a while. If I had any appreciable quantity of this stuff I think I'd have some kind of religious experience. It's not so much spicy, it's just ridiculous amounts of searing pain.
> 
> ...



So I googled scoville units. Pretty interesting. Some of the top hot sauces are stronger than the spray used to incapacitate people. Some cool names and packaging in the list.

http://www.chez-williams.com/Hot Sauce/hothome.htm

Fark. 16 million times dilution.
What's that like: filling a keg with clean water and being able to taste 2 drops worth of hot sauce in it.


----------



## Tony (21/12/08)

NRB said:


> Have you ever eaten one Tony??



No........ not yet. My brother and i both grow chillis and we have a pact. If we grow it, we have to eat it!

My wife is going to take photos.

Ive eaten whole Habaneros, no problems there. But these may be a challenge. GOing to start with a slice and move on up 

cheers


----------



## NRB (21/12/08)

Stick the video on YouTube  I've eaten Habaneros, but don't think I'd like to go any hotter straight off the plant. Good luck when you do it!


----------



## Steve (22/12/08)

NRB said:


> Stick the video on YouTube  I've eaten Habaneros, but don't think I'd like to go any hotter straight off the plant. Good luck when you do it!



youtube! youtube! youtube! youtube!


----------



## Tony (22/12/08)

but i dont have a video camera..... and wouldnt know how to use utube anyway

My digital camera is an SLR


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/12/08)

After watching Zizzle eat that " Atomic" chilli at the swap meet, I would go the video

Now we know the REAL reason why he left the country

And yes...them things where "FCKN HOT"


----------



## Tony (26/12/08)

Well i got the wife a digital camera for xmas and she has already set up a u-tube account ready to go. She is hanging out to video it.

now i just need them to ripen up.

The Bhuts are 3 fingers long now and more are starting to grow. They are soft and spongy..... very unusual peppers. They are also developing spiky spurs which is makeing my but nervous.

Bit an orange hab off at the stem the other day to start the hardening process. managed it without drooling or any drink at all 

My brother has agreed to participate in tasting sessions on video.

It will be done 

cheers


----------



## olde (27/12/08)

Tony said:


> Well i got the wife a digital camera for xmas and she has already set up a u-tube account ready to go. She is hanging out to video it.
> 
> 
> It will be done


I've applied for Sat BBatjusttherighttimethen.
I'm not so nuts as to try eating a Bhut Jolokia off the bush, but I'm busting to watch a video of someone doing it.
Does that make me a sadist?


----------



## Weizguy (27/12/08)

Tony said:


> <abbrev>
> Edit: The risk of buying seeds from overseas, is thet customs seize them and destroy them. Ive lost 2 lots in the last 3 ive had sent. One was a pack of pure strain 7 Pod seeds from canada with some dried 7 Pod powder to try. Customs took them.
> 
> Also spent $30 on seeds from the tomatoe company in the US and they got seized as well.
> ...


Guys, do you understand why Customs seize your seeds?
It's to stop any excluded diseases getting into this country and spreading to commercial crops. It's not specifically to piss off chilli growers (or Cannabis growers, etc...)
I've had a visit from Customs once, and they advised that I should check with them before importing *anything* (books included).


Tony said:


> <abbrev> Well i got the wife a digital camera for xmas and she has already set up a u-tube account ready to go. She is hanging out to video it.
> 
> </abbrev>


Tony, have you considered that your wife has issues with, possibly,...ummm... "sadism"?

Best of luck, and post the YouTube link here ASAP.

Beerz
Les


----------



## Bubba Q (27/12/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Guys, do you understand why Customs seize your seeds?
> It's to stop any excluded diseases getting into this country and spreading to commercial crops. It's not specifically to piss off chilli growers (or Cannabis growers, etc...)
> I've had a visit from Customs once, and they advised that I should check with them before importing *anything* (books included).


I think Customs would have seized the seeds on behalf of AQIS. Seed importation is a huge pain in the ass in regards to AQIS requirements. If you ever feel the urge to import such things have a look at AQIS ICON, this is the database of AQIS import conditions.

For the customs side of things, if you are bored and feel a bit game, you could read CUSTOMS (PROHIBITED IMPORTS) REGULATIONS 1956, or just browse Customs imports faq's

Anyhoos, back to the chilli. My birds eye that i have been growing from a seed since september has finally began to sprout flowers so hopefully the little buggers shouldnt be to far off. I gave up on my orange habs & jalapenos that i have been trying to grow from seeds and just bought already flowering plants from the nursery.


----------



## Tony (27/12/08)

Scored a food dehydrator for chrisy. Works a treat.

Dried some orange habs and turned half into flakes before i busted the blage head off my coffee grinder. In the bin it went. bugger.

Will have to look for a cheap food processer to handle the load.

Picked some out and tried it. The flavour is fantastic and the heat is concentrated some what. Holy dooly! 

Love it. 

I also dried a couple of ripe Jalepinos i had and chewed on the dry rings loke lollies while i brewed today. sweet then a nice heat. Very nice.

Les......... i promised you orange habs last year. did you still want some? You will have to drop over home to get some.

let me know.

cheers


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (28/12/08)

Gents, where is a good place to determine what chilli plant is what?
I have some Birds Eyes and some other variety and they are ripening quite quickly.
Also anyone got a good tip or site for chilli sauce recipes?

C&B
TDA


----------



## Tony (28/12/08)

Sauce Resipes. Check the menu on the left.

http://pepperfool.com/recipe_home.html

http://www.g6csy.net/chile/recipes.html

http://www.pepperfool.com/recipes/hotsauce_idx.html

Plant identification

http://www.pbase.com/chiles400/flowers_05

http://www.thechileman.org/index.php Awsom site :super: 

The AHB of chilli forums

http://www.thehotpepper.com/


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (29/12/08)

Thanks Tony :icon_chickcheers: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## Mantis (29/12/08)

Hey guys, just a heads up. A few months ago the department of whatever decided that no tomato seeds would be allowed into Oz from anywhere. Something to do with a potato virus/desease that can be carried on tomtoes. 
I have a hundred and something varieties of tomato seeds here so if anyone has one they would like to try give me a PM and I'll get some to you if I have them. But it might not be till Feb before I can respond as we are going travelling for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Steve (30/12/08)

Mantis said:


> Hey guys, just a heads up. A few months ago the department of whatever decided that no tomato seeds would be allowed into Oz from anywhere. Something to do with a potato virus/desease that can be carried on tomtoes.
> I have a hundred and something varieties of tomato seeds here so if anyone has one they would like to try give me a PM and I'll get some to you if I have them. But it might not be till Feb before I can respond as we are going travelling for a couple of weeks.



very interested.... fancy adding a list of seeds in a new thread? Or PM me it?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tony (30/12/08)

Update on the Bhut Jalokias!

Some awsome peppers coming along now with dozens more forming up....... and its only early days.

here are some pics of a few.

This one is picture perfect! and coule get twice as big yet.






This one is all spikey and spured...... it says DANGER! cant wait till they are red.






This one gives me funny looks when i go check the plants and wolf whistles any girls passing by. Not quite sure what to make of it.






cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/1/09)

Tony..

I took some of the orange habs to a local butcher here yestersay, and he used just the powder out of the jar ( approx 1 spoon full ) in about 4kg. of thick beef sausages. You cant see any flakes or seeds, or even smell them yet.

I BBq'd a few last night, only 5hrs old

All I can say is they the flavour is fantastic, *HOT* but not overpowering.He did warn me that if I left them in the fridge for a few days they would heat up even more

They are going to be very hot in a few days time...


----------



## Tony (1/1/09)

Thats awsome mate..... great work.

I will send you a dried Bhut to make some sausages out of but a spoon full may do 20 kg!

cheers


----------



## johnno (2/1/09)

Well my 2 larger bhut jolokias are still growing. Nowhere as fast as I thought and the weather has been very mild in Melbourne so far.

Hopefully will get some chillies of them but there is no way on earth I am eating a whole one all at once.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Tony (3/1/09)

Hi Johnno.

Mate........... the soil those plants are in looks terible. If i were you i would spend $20 on a couple of pots 2 or 3 times the size and get the best potting mix you can. If its under $10 a bag walk past it!

I use Yates Profesional potting mix which is about $13 a bag but worth every penny. Its loaded with mutrients and wetting agents to ensure your plants are healthy. There is also a Yates Premium potting mix which is almost as good and only $10 a bag. ITs a very good option. 

I ofter tip the mix in a wheel barrow and a bit of blood and bone, some water crystals (they blow up like little jelly fish and then release the water into the soil as it dries out) and about 10% peat moss and mix it all up.

Just look at my Bhuts compared to yours mate. The proofs in the pudding!

I also leave a 2 inch space between the top of the soil and the top of the pot and mulch with about an inch of Luscern hay mulch (chaff) and it extends wattering times from every day to every second or 3rd day.

If you cant easily push your finger into the soil...... like you would a drained mash bed, the soil is too hard for the roots to spread easily and the plants groath will be stunted.

I also use a good liquid fertaliser once a week when watering. The seaweed ones are good.

Get them re potted in some good soil and lots more of it (im talking a 20 liter pot or more).

cheers


----------



## johnno (3/1/09)

lol..nah Tony..its just the angle of the pic. Most of the soil is fine, especially what they are potted in, basically pure worm poo. I make my own compost and give them a feed every now and then. I'd say that they need a lot of warm weather which we have not had a lot of in Melbourne so far.

Yeah that particular patch there is not the best hence the potatoes been grown there to work it a bit.

I think I'm ok at growing stuff. Another angle.  

cheers
johnno


----------



## Tony (3/1/09)

Awww mante that looks better.

The first pic looked like they were out of site behind an old shed smoewhere and planted in concrete.

Garden looks great mate

cheers


----------



## quantocks (3/1/09)

I've just gotten this:





it's hot enough to burn the hair off my chest. anyone know any decent recipes I can use it in? I like the "stagg chili" stuff you get at the supermarket, would I just throw in mince meat, beans and... stuff to make something similar?


----------



## capretta (4/1/09)

i used a desertspoon full in a 20 litre batch of brown ale.. give it a nice kick!


----------



## Steve (4/1/09)

quantocks said:


> I've just gotten this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sounds good. Just do a google for chilli con carne recipes and add your sauce :icon_drool2: 
Pour over a baked potatoe with a sprinkle of cheese on top - yummmmmm
Cheers
Steve

Edit - and then on top of that a tablespoon or two of sliced green halapenos that you get from the supermarket.


----------



## Fermented (6/1/09)

A quick pic of this morning's harvest. 

The missus is in the kitchen cooking lunch with some of the cayennes now. Can't wait to try those. 

Cheers - Fermented. 

View attachment DSC_2269.bmp


----------



## Tony (6/1/09)

I have been having a bit of chilli fun in the last few days!

I have massive amounts of peppers ripening. Dozens of Jalapinos, Tobago Seasonings....... and the orange habs. I have taked 150 off it already and half that on the busr ripe atm. 

Still waiting for Les to come get some before they rot.......... or even reply to my PM!!!!!!!

a few days ago i pickled some Jalapino's. Basicly boiled a 50/50 mix of water and cider and a tsp of salt. Chopped the chillis and droped them in for 1 minuite with a couple small garlic cloves.

Removed from heat and spooned the peppers into a hot boiled jar and topped up with the boil liquid.

Screwed on the cap and let cool upside down.

They are much much better than the bought ones. Still a slight crispness and crunch, low heat and fantastic flavour!

Also made a Jerk Rub/marinade for a chilli head BBQ on saturday. Its got about 15 different ingredients bat basicly its onnion's, some oil, red wine vinigar, lime juice, garlic, brown sugar, ciniman, nutmeg, allspice, bay leaf, thyme, sage, black pepper, salt........ ahhhh i think thats it......... all blended to a juicy paste.

Will marinate chicken in it fpr a day or 2 than BBQ on the grill.

We will be sampling some Naga's and other nasty chillies on the day and aparently there will be a video/utube evidence. the salad dressing is orange habanero based!!!!!!!!

My arse is more scared than me 






Also made a sauce which consisted of:

40% pinaple
10% mango
25% white vinigar
25% water
half an onion
bit of garlic
2 x orange habs and a goatsweed
a bit of basil
salt and pepper
Xanthan Gum

cooked the onion and garlic and added the water and vinigar. simmered for a min then added chopped chilli. simmered for another few min. added rest of ingredients and brought to simmer. chucked it all in the food processor and blitzed it while adding the gum to thicken it.

Poured in bottles (got 3 of these) and its great with chicken or pork. Very spicy and fruity. Tropical is the word!






cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/1/09)

Tony..

I will be back down your way next weekend.

Steve sent me some hot sauce that he made in canberra. Damn nice I must say.

I will bring the bottle donw and give you some..


----------



## Steve (8/1/09)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Tony..
> 
> I will be back down your way next weekend.
> 
> ...



Good to here, share it around :beer: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Weizguy (8/1/09)

Steve said:


> Good to here, share it around :beer:
> Cheers
> Steve


I plan to catch up with Tony soon and make some sauces too.
Bring on the delicious burn!


----------



## Tony (13/1/09)

Les came and got a large quantity of chillis.......... hundreds on them so he will be right for a while

I have a few more comming on.

here are the 2 sides of one of my 2 Bhut Jalokia plants











and this little devil is getting angry






I also have 7 Pods on the way






and the Devils tongue is huge......... its flowering now..... check out the leaves






will keep you updated 

cheers


----------



## Mantis (14/1/09)

Got home from holidays today in the Hunter Valley and picked the tommys and peppers below. 




Those are the Toms Yellow Wonders I told you about Tony. These four weighed a total of 1895gm
The yellow peppers are Golden Marconi and the red ones the Mariachi Hybrid I have had going for two years now. They are like Jalapenos but way hotter

Thinking of making a tomato and chilli jam and some sweet chilli sauce.


----------



## Weizguy (14/1/09)

Thanks for the hints on the digital camera, Tony. I bought an Olympus with 5X Opto zoom and 8.0 Megapixels.
A tidy unit.

Anyway, here's the booty from the bags (and the new camera) on my stove-top. Unintentionally or maybe subliminally I included the stove-top message of "Hot Surface" at the bottom of the pic. The goat's weed chillies are now on a string (which I stupidly wore like a lei and the burn on my neck has now abated). The orange Habs have been de-stemmed and halved and are in the herb dryer.




I'm grateful and keen to try some recipes. Chopping these chillies has been the first time that I have felt a burn on the palms of my hands.

Really enjoyed the porter last night too. As drinkable as Trent's porter and that's good gear. Saving the Doppelbock for a special occasion (soon though).

Thanks again, Tony, for the hospitality.

Les the spice-guy


----------



## Steve (14/1/09)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Chopping these chillies has been the first time that I have felt a burn on the palms of my hands.




Les, trust me, wear rubber washing up gloves whilst chopping and DO NOT GO TO THE TOILET if you have been chopping without them. You will cry.


----------



## Tony (15/1/09)

Mantis......... it was great to meet you and your family! I cant wait to grow some of the toms you gave me as seeds. I really cant wait!

Les..... for christ sake wear gloves. Glad you liked the peppers.

I will have plenty more of different and hotter varieties soon.

I actually ripped that orange hap plant out this arvo so thats the last of them........ im sick of them. Close on 1000 chillies off the plant...... i replaced it with a 7Pod.

Once dried........ you will have enough heat for a long time. 

Glad you liked the porter.......... It was good to have you, and mantis, here for a beer!

cheers


----------



## NRB (15/1/09)

Les the Weizguy said:


> The orange Habs have been de-stemmed and halved and are in the herb dryer.



Is this a homemade drier or a dehydrator? I'd love to dry some habs but have found they tend to rot before drying if using a simple ristra.


----------



## Mantis (15/1/09)

It was great to meet you and your family too Tony and my thanks also for the hospitality and really good beer. Your setup is fantastic and puts my one pot system to shame :beer:


----------



## Mercs Own (21/1/09)

Tony when is the big day - the bhut eating day I am hanging out to see the video!!! I may mention you have to be crazy to chow down on one of those but just to support you I will watch the youtube of the event!!!


----------



## Zizzle (22/1/09)

Buddy you're a young man *hard man*
Shoutin' in the street gonna take on the World some day
You got blood on yo' face
You big disgrace
Wavin' your banner all over the place
Singin'

We will we will rock you
We will we will rock you


----------



## Steve (22/1/09)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Tony..
> 
> I will be back down your way next weekend.
> 
> ...




hey Tony - did you catch up with Stu and have some of my sauce? wadda you reckon?


----------



## Tony (22/1/09)

I have been meaning to tell you about that.

Its great mate. has a tops curry character to it and a nice slow burning heat.

Ahhhhhhhhhh the Bhuts! There are 4 that are 3/4 ripe on the tree. They are freddy cruger kinda scary!!!!!!!!!!!!

All rough and pimpled with spiky spurs.

The one with the face developed a melanoma and went yucky. I was gonna bite his head off 

My wife is itching to video it. God i hope they are as hot as they are suposed to be. Will be quite a disapointment if there not.

I will email my bro and see if he is coming over on the long weekend. If not i will go it alone.

Cheers


----------



## Mantis (22/1/09)

Yep, video would be good


----------



## Zizzle (23/1/09)

Will she also record the screams coming from the thunderbox the next morning?


----------



## Steve (23/1/09)

Tony said:


> My wife is itching to video it.



I see she's worked out how to use the video :icon_drool2:


----------



## Tony (25/1/09)

The Bhut Jalokias are going well.

check out the chillis, and this is only a few of them. and i have 2 plants :huh: 







ANd a ripe scary one






may try one tomorrow........ i have a head cold so not so keen but it may clear it real quick 

cheers


----------



## zebba (25/1/09)

Damn you all! Looking at those pics is making me VERY jealous.

The wet December we had down here, and the fact that I planted in a poor position (good soil, but no morning sun) means that my habanero's are a month behind. I'm only just getting some fruit starting to appear, and it'll prob be another couple of months before they are ripe 

I'm getting by on the dried ones from last years harvest, but it's not the same dammit!


----------



## Tony (25/1/09)

Hi Zebba.

THose plants with ripe fruit were started in march last year and grown in a fish tank under light through the winter. 

The plants i grew fron seed in spring are just starting to fruit now......same as yours.

Im planning to build a grow cupboard of sorts with lights and rough temp control to have them ready early for big harvests through summer.

cheers


----------



## zebba (25/1/09)

Tony said:


> Hi Zebba.
> 
> THose plants with ripe fruit were started in march last year and grown in a fish tank under light through the winter.
> 
> ...


I'd love to set something like that up in the laundry. The wife may not support me in that particular endevour though


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/1/09)

_Im planning to build a grow cupboard of sorts with lights and rough temp control to have them ready early for big harvests through summer.
_

Really.....A grow cupboard...


You going to black out your windows as well...


----------



## Tony (25/1/09)

just dont ask


----------



## Tony (25/1/09)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> _Im planning to build a grow cupboard of sorts with lights and rough temp control to have them ready early for big harvests through summer.
> _
> 
> Really.....A grow cupboard...
> ...



No.......... nothing to hide. I get drug tested all the time for work but not chilli tested 

When i had the fish tank going you could see the glow of light from outside the window and the wife kept wondering when the cops would stop and want a look.

We had a washing machine delivered and the fells stoped and looked at the tank....... and looked at me, and i said......... there chilli plants mate. HE said....... thought the leaves looked funny 

cheers


----------



## Fermented (25/1/09)

Sorry to be a downer guys... but I've been raided.

By bl**dy possums.

My habanero crop is lost (worst of all the Hainan Yellow, as are my cayenne and my odd-ball pili-pilis - save for the uppermost branches. 

And this, on the first floor of an apartment block in Chinawood (oops, I means Chatswood ). 

I just got some 'Possoff' this evening. It's the most foul smelling substance I can imagine - yea - worse than a khyber after a B&S. It's truly that bad. 

However, I still have a desperate need for heavy artillery that is suburbia-friendly (read: the cops won't ask so I can't tell) and environmentally friendly (read: green-nazis won't know what to ask, so I can just offer than a home-brew to go with their 'home-grown'  ). 

So, no 12 ga solutions, no herb-superb solutions - just good old fashioned ecologial p*ss-offery. 

Any hints, fellow chilli-blokes? 

Cheers - Fermented.

PS - Gong Xi Fa Cai!! Kung Hey Fatt Choi!! (delete as dialect appropriate).
Happy New Year of the Ox to all and one. 
Either way, Happiness and Prosperity all around. Double Cheers!!


----------



## Tony (25/1/09)

A while ago i was sent a video of a simple sling-shot like contraption set up on a balcony for squirels in the US.

Squirel enteres firing zone and trips trap.

Squirel gets free flying lesson for the worth of about 100 meters


----------



## bindi (26/1/09)

My wife just made 6 bottles chili sauce using a Kurma recipe, WOW :blink: Chili, sultanas, lemon juice with the usual sugar, it has a KICK.


----------



## Mercs Own (27/1/09)

Here are some links to some you tube clips of people eating bhuts - chilli bhuts that is;

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=MvK2Y1hv9mY

not a bhut but a good reaction - http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=AXuFuN5KPbw&...feature=related

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=VHurxuPcSeA&...feature=related

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=g69SWbsmlf0&...feature=related

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=nWs8x3pq_1s&...feature=related

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=6U-6oToahL0&...feature=related

ah there are many more - good luck Tony....


----------



## Tony (27/1/09)

I had one yesterday.

Picked it and brought it to the kitchen.

I sliced off a 5mm thick slice and ate it........ It was hot but i wasexpecting more. Hotter than a hab for sure.

So i cut another slice and ate it. More heat this time.......... but still not the freak out pain i have seen on U-Tube.

So i ate 2/3rds of it and holy sheep shit!!!!!

THe wife recons i went red. my lips were burning, tongue was burning, throat was on fire but i lived. Wasnt that bad actually. But i do have a fair chilli tollerance.

BUT!!!!!!!!!!............ there is always a but. and "but" is an apropriate word!

woke up at 4am and ran for my life!

wont go into details but as with when you eat it.........the burn sets in slowly over a couple of minuites. I made it back to bed and the burn kicked it.

I lay there in the fetal position, shaking with pain and wishing i had either snow or icecream to sit in!

my brother will be dropping by with a fatalii to try soon so will get him to try one with me and get the wife out with the video!

cheers


----------



## Tony (27/1/09)

Mercs you missed the best one.

This bloke is an Aussie....... i chat with him on chilli forums. He is sending me a heap of cool seeds 

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaEjcY30wgY

he has dozens of u-tube self sacrafices on record.

cheers


----------



## Mercs Own (28/1/09)

Tony said:


> Mercs you missed the best one.
> 
> This bloke is an Aussie....... i chat with him on chilli forums. He is sending me a heap of cool seeds
> 
> ...



Thanks for that link Tony - I felt every bit of burn with him and decided that I am more than happy to let him and you lead the way - I will sit back in the cool and watch!


----------



## danbeer (30/1/09)

Tony said:


> I lay there in the fetal position, shaking with pain and wishing i had either snow or icecream to sit in!
> 
> cheers



:lol: 

You made me snort my beer.


----------



## Mantis (30/1/09)

Tony said:


> Mercs you missed the best one.
> 
> This bloke is an Aussie....... i chat with him on chilli forums. He is sending me a heap of cool seeds
> 
> ...




Watching that made me sweat. I cant beleive he chewed up a whole one
The guy is a legend
:blink:


----------



## Steve (31/1/09)

Mantis said:


> Watching that made me sweat. I cant beleive he chewed up a whole one
> The guy is a legend
> :blink:



I like it every time you post mantis.....wouldnt have a clue what you've wrote as my eyes just wander up to the top left of the screen for some reason :lol:


----------



## Tony (31/1/09)

as long as it doenst spank its self


----------



## Tony (1/2/09)

Did a bit of chilli tasting today. 

The wife had a go at making a video but its not very exciting. Just me and my brother drooling and going....... holy shit!

My Bro brought over a Naga Morich. So i cut us each a slice and we chewed it up. Burnt real good. We ended up on the back lawn drooling and sweating. It wasnt to bad though. 

Half hout later i cut up one of my Bhuts and we both had a bit of that.

Wow! My brother was in abit of trouble...... i was sweating and my nose was running. The Bhut has a deep set solid heat. Thats tho only way i can describe it. It takes 2 min to really get burning and then cooks you from your lips to deep down your throat. and it throbs!

I said to my brother..... looks like the Bhut is king! He looked at me with red eyes and said.......... yeah its king!

I have been saving seed from them for those on my list.

My Bro also gave me a ripe Fatalii so tonight i made a bottle of sauce with a Bhut and a Fatalii. An awsome combo for flavour and heat.

took me a total of 20 min into the bottle.

First i dropped 3 toms into boiling water for 30 seconds and skinned and de seeded them. Chopped them coursly and set aside.

Heated a table spoon of olive oil in a pot and dropped one chopped garlic clove in and the chopped Bhut and fatalii. 

sizzled for 20 seconds to release the flavours (made my wife start sneezing in the next room) and droped in the chopped the tomatoes. Simmered for 1 minuites and added 1 teaspoon tomatoe paste, 1 teaspoon brown sugar, 100mls white vinigar and 1 tablespoon balsamic vinigar, large pinch of salt and black pepper. also added about half tspoon light mustard seeds and a small sprinkle of cinimon powder.

Put the lid on and let it simmer for 5 min and poured it in the food processor. With the processor running i slowly sprinkle in about half a tspoon xanthan gum powder to thicken it. You need it moving to add this stuff. Its like cornflour on steroids. Its great because you dont have to boil the life out of it and you keep all the delicate flavours in the sauce. And it goves you that "bought sauce" consistancy

Poured into bottle and will enjoy on a steak very soon.

cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/2/09)

Its a wonder it didnt burn the end of your finger off :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/2/09)

Its a wonder it didnt burn the end of your finger off :lol:


----------



## Tony (1/2/09)

i just tried some now that its cooled down in the fridge and its hot. I got some on my lip and it burnt my skin under my nose 

It tastes awsome! I recon this stuff would sell!

When i get some devils tongues ripe (same as fatalii's) i will make more. They have the most unique flavor. like no other chilli!

ANd the heat from the 2 chillis is completly different. The fatalii is an instant burn that fizzles out fast but the flavour.......... and the Bhut has a heat the slowly sets in and soaks your mouth and throat like no other chilli. The two heats and flavors compliment each other and work so well in a suace.

cheers


----------



## drsmurto (3/2/09)

High on the hot stuff



> But for chilli-heads, it's all about chasing that high, and YouTube is rife with sober (and drunk) people snorting curries, vomiting after eating habaneros (extremely hot chillies from the Caribbean), and taste-testing chilli sauces.



Sounds familiar..... :lol:


----------



## Steve (8/2/09)

Made a beautiful tomoato based chilli sauce last weekend. Its kinda based on one of Tonys.

1.3kg home grown toms (skins n all)
1 brown onion
3 tbspn shredded garlic
5 home grown orange habs
1 cup cider vinegar
1/2 cup water
1/2 cup beer
1tbspn brown sugar
Handfull of homebrown basil and oregano
1tspn sweet paprika
1tspn turmeric
1/2 cup coriander roots
Salt n pepper

Chuck everything in a pot and bring to the boil, simmer until sauce thickens, transfer to blender and process or process in pot with handheld whizzer thing to smooth sauce

This made about 1.5 litres of sauce.

Beautiful with a couple of tbspns on the side of your plate with BBQ Chicken, Chips and Salad!

Very happy.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Fantoman (8/2/09)

I went picking today and picked about 80 Cayenne chilli's as well as a few orange habs (plenty more of both still to ripen)

Just made my first Chilli Sauce ever  .... it's a Cayenne & Tomato based sauce made with bits and pieces I had in the pantry... 

30 Cayenne Chilli's roughly chopped
1 Onion roughly chopped
1 can Italian tomatoes
3 tsp ground garlic
1 tsp ground ginger
Juice of 1 lime
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup vinegar
2 tsp sweet paprika
1 tsp ground cinnamon
1/3 cup of basil/parsley roughly chopped

Fry onions in saucepan with some Olive oil until lightly browned, then add Garlic, Ginger and Chilli's. Fry on a medium heat for around 5 minutes until the chilli's start to soften a little... 
Add tomatoes, sugar, vinegar, Paprika & Cinamon and simmer for around 20 minutes then add basic/barsley and simmer for a further 5 minutes or so...
Used a hand mixer thingy (bamix style) to blend it up leaving a few small lumps is fine (be careful it doesn't splash up into your eyes - it would be bad!)

This made 500ml of sauce with some left over as well so probably would have been closer to 600ml with the left over...

Taste is sweet but with a good kick of heat will go nicely with Chicken or pork - next time will probably use a bit less vinegar and cinnamon as they seem to overpower the rest a little. I put a drop on my finger and got the wife to taste it and she ran straigt to the fridge to get a drink (she finds Jalapeno's to be too spicy  )


----------



## Katherine (9/2/09)

http://www.extremefood.com/shop/product.php?productid=12&cat=5&page=2

Try this today on a sandwich.... third hottest sauce they make and I tell you its HOT! I was buzzing for about 1/2 hour.


----------



## InCider (11/2/09)

Nothing to do with brew food, but belongs here anyway


----------



## Tony (11/2/09)

:lol: Thats a classic InCider!

With an abundance of Bhut jalokias i decided to make a Madras Curry based sauce.

No curry paste from a jar here though.

Here is what i did.

Heat a table spoon oil in a pot and drop a tsp of mustard seeds (mix of light and dark) in the oil. The desired wersult is to have the oil hot enough to make the seeds pop but not burn. You will want to put a lid on while they pop. 

I then threw in 3 finly chopped Challots, a diced clove of garlic and a teaspoon of grated fresh ginger.

Let fry gently for a minuite and droped in the crushed dry spices. All the seeds go in the morter and pastle and get ground to powder.

1 teaspoon Cumin seeds
2 teaspoons coriander seeds
1/2 teaspoon fenugreek seeds
1/2 teaspoon ground tumeric
1/2 teaspoon ground smoked Paprika
6 black pepper corns
1 teaspoon salt
2 whole cloves

Stir this in for 30 seconds and chuck in 2 skinned and seeded tomatoes and 4 Bhut Jalokias...... all coursly chopped. I also chucked in half a cinemon stick and a teaspoon of sugar at this point. I let this come up to the simmer and poured in about an equal quantity of white vinigar to what was already in the pot. Half a cup id say.

Then in went about half a dozen fresh curry leaves and with the lid on..... simmered for 5 to 10 minuited to soften everything up.

Poured in the Food Processor and with the blades running, sprinkled in about 1/2 to 3/4 teaspoon of xanthan gum.

Poured strain into bottles hot.

Its bloody delicious and will just get better as it ages a bit and all the spice flavours come out to play.

cheers


----------



## drsmurto (12/2/09)

My "recipe to be done' folder in beersmith is large enough thanks to this site

With all the chilli based recipes i have another folder on the computer. :icon_drool2: 

Tony - you seriously should start your own chilli sauce business online. Most of these joints only have hot sauces but you make everything from mango based sauces you could marinate chicken in to indian curry pastes! 

Love your work :super:


----------



## Tony (12/2/09)

Ahhhh thanks mate but i just dont have the time of buisness knowledge on how to go about it.

A fella i know in QLD ownes a cafe and was making sauce like this and selling it from the shop. He put it on ebay and because he offered something different and nice (without getting a fat head.....mine are comparable) he is now going to start the sauce thing up as a full time buisness and expand to America in a year of so.

To do this you need land to grow a large crop of chillis and also need to live somewhere like Qld where they grow bigger and produce longer.

I hardly have time to brew let along make sauce for the masses 

Would be fun though.

cheers


----------



## Tony (14/2/09)

Harvested a lot of Bhut Jalokias off my plant today. With all this rain i didnt want them to start to rot on the plant. I have already taken about a dozen off the plant before this and there is still a dozen more on the plant half ripe. And its flowering again  






I cut most of them in half, de-seeded them to save the seeds and have them in the dehydrator now drying to store away. I kept these ones and froze for sauce making untill i get a fresh crop. They are wicked looking.






here is what they look like inside. THey are wet and yellow with capcicum oil (the pure hot stuff) and have a pungent smell. You should smell my garage while they are drying. The chilli equivilent of hops in the boil.






and lots of seeds for my AHB fellow chilli heads!






cheers


----------



## Steve (14/2/09)

They look EVIL! Hope you were wearing gloves whilst de-seeding them  
Cheers
Steve


----------



## zebba (14/2/09)

I picked my first and only hab last night. It's about 1cm^3, and there are no other buds even looking promising. *sigh* Been too hot and dry down here. I've been able to keep the plants alive, but they're half the size last years plants were at the same time, and last year I had heaps of green ones.

In a flair of culinary genius, I'll chop it up with some garlic and mix it with some butter to go on my steak tonight.

BTW, anyone else in melbourne having trouble with pollination this year? I'm having to hit everything with a feather cause there are NO bees around...


----------



## Tony (14/2/09)

Yeah mate...... surgical gloves and safety glasses.

Was thinking of getting a condom and cutting the end off for when i went for a pee  

Your not on my list for seeds Steve.

Want some?


----------



## Steve (15/2/09)

Tony said:


> Want some?



For sure!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tony (15/2/09)

Your Postal address might help mate 

PM me!

cheers


----------



## SDJ (15/2/09)

Tony said:


> Yeah mate...... surgical gloves and safety glasses.
> 
> Was thinking of getting a condom and cutting the end off for when i went for a pee
> 
> ...


Fcuk thats funny :lol: :lol: I thought I had washed my hands carefully then went for a pee, goddamm did mister happy turn into mister angry!! so here's I wif me pants and jocks around one ankle, one knee up on the bathroom basin and scubbing away furiously with the soap!!
The wife walked in and surprised me, "honestly I burnt me bardi grub wif chilli sauce" says I, I'm still not sure she believes me  

Cheers Steve.


----------



## SDJ (15/2/09)

This post is just for Tony as I know he likes to look at my boobs


----------



## MarkEinOz (15/2/09)

SDJ said:


> Fcuk thats funny :lol: :lol: I thought I had washed my hands carefully then went for a pee, goddamm did mister happy turn into mister angry!! so here's I wif me pants and jocks around one ankle, one knee up on the bathroom basin and scubbing away furiously with the soap!!
> The wife walked in and surprised me, "honestly I burnt me bardi grub wif chilli sauce" says I, I'm still not sure she believes me
> 
> Cheers Steve.




I feel your pain brother! That routinely happens to me. After 15 years+ of growing and processing chillis you'd think I'd learn.

Observational point - Rocotos seem to give the WORST "hunan hand". Damn near have to dangle your junk in a ice bath!

Now, Hab burn on the other hand, I dont mind at all ( too much information....) B)


----------



## Tony (15/2/09)

SDJ said:


> This post is just for Tony as I know he likes to look at my boobs



 My spankin' sig was a bit much for the powers to be. The people of AHB loved it though!




MarkEinOz said:


> Observational point - Rocotos seem to give the WORST "hunan hand".



I grew them last year and they have a slow creeping deep set heat. Never burnt myself with them but i can imagine. Heat is similar to the Bhuts but not as hot. I lost 95% of the crop to fruit fly! Bloody Queenslanders :angry: 

I have since discovered a trap that has resulted in hundreds of dead flys and not one chilli with a grub in it! Will be growing them again next year.

cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/2/09)

Tony said:


> My spankin' sig was a bit much for the powers to be. The people of AHB loved it though!




Mmmmm.... now we are forced to look at them teeth again..... <_<


----------



## Tony (18/2/09)

Check out this 7 Pod. Very rare chilli and rumoured to be hotter than the Bhut Jalokia. I was sent the seeds form someone in Trinidad Tobago. They are preety much imposible to buy! I love how the bottom of them kind of recedes inside the base like a tail.

These are scary!

cheers


----------



## Mantis (18/2/09)

Yep, that little fella looks dangerous. 

You need a non spanking avatar Tony


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/2/09)

Nasty..

will take seeds..


----------



## Tony (18/2/09)

mmmm non spanking hey?

But i liked the spanking........ it jiggled.

Stu........ there will be seeds to share at this stage, but not many. Over 3 large plants there are only 5 chillis. 

Pictures i have seen of these on the net have been the same. All the energy goes into a few thick fleshed drops of evil!

Lots of flowers now so should be more to come and i will be keeping them over the winter to get a big crop next year.

cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/2/09)

Shall wait


----------



## Tony (18/2/09)

These came from the same pack of seeds but dont have the recessed look of the other plant. There are actually a few different shapes these grow in. Ithis one below...... the one above and one with golf ball sized chillis that are all pimpled and almost look like golf balls. I posted a ling a while back i think.

I have seeds for the later to grow next year and cant wait.

cheers

Here is one that has just ripened today so will know how hot they are soon.


----------



## Tony (19/2/09)

Had a tasting session thisarvo.

First up was the ripe Devils Tongue. Cut a nice slice and chewed it up. 

BANG! Instant punch in the throat! then the lips and front of the mouth was attacked. My tingue sizzled for a while and i drooled lots. Way hotter than a habanero. I can eat habs whole but a 5mm slice had me dancing. Great flavour. Tasted fruity with a lemon/spicy character. Great chilli packing a fantastic assult of heat and flavour. 

Had a 15 min break and cut the ripe 7 Pod in half for a look. Lots of yellow placental tissue. smelt similar to the Bhuts but not as pungent. a bit more peppery if anything. Much thicker fleshed as well and lots of juice. That alone scared me!

sliced of a chunk and chewed it up. I handled the Bhuts ok......... this will be ok as well........ right?

WRONG!

Hoooooooooly Sheep Shit!

It took a good minuite to build. I got nothing at first.... for about 10 to 15 seconds and i thought, oh no, what have i done!

I drooled, and drooled, and drooled over the sink, non stop for about 5 minuites. I think the Bhut made me spit a few times.

I found myself shaking my legs around ,doing a bit of a pain dance. I withdrew into a better place and thought about a mouth full of icecream.

The heat seemed to soak into the flesh in my mouth and it just wouldnt let go. 10 minuites later i was red in the face, dripping sweat and kind of spaced out. I felt a bit woozy and happy if you know what i mean. and i was sober!

The most extreme chilli i have ever tried. And the scary looking ones are yet to ripen on another plant!

cheers











If you look close at this shot, you can see the thick layer of red chilli flesh and then the inner layer of yellow placental tissue. Its yellow because its full of the stuff them make capcicum spray from! Evil stuff!


----------



## Steve (20/2/09)

Thats crazy! A lot more balls that me. I cry like a baby eating a normal hab
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Fents (20/2/09)

bloody hell tony! your balls must be huge. love reading your chilli stories, biggups.


----------



## Katherine (11/3/09)

Any body got a good chilli jam recipe?


----------



## jonbob (11/3/09)

I ordered a pile of chilli seeds from http://thehippyseedcompany.com/ (the Aussie guy who does the taste tests) 
I haven't planted the seeds yet, I'll post some photos here once I get some going. He was great to deal with, very quick and efficient with sending the seeds. 
I was too scared to order any but he does sell the Naga seeds, if anyone is looking for them. 
No affiliation, just a happy customer


----------



## schooey (11/3/09)

Katie said:


> Any body got a good chilli jam recipe?



*Ingredients

*500ml cider vinegar
250g brown sugar
250g raisins
4 or 5 shallots, finely chopped
1kg chillies, minced (cayenne works well, take the seeds out for chilli sooks. Mix and match different flavours like habs or red jalepenos etc)
2 Tbsp ginger, peeled and grated
4 cloves crushed garlic
2 tsp fish sauce

*Method:
*
Bring vinegar and sugar to the boil.
Add raisins and cook to light caramel.
Add remaining ingredients and cook till soft.
Blend till a smooth puree is achieved.
Put in steralised jars.


----------



## Katherine (12/3/09)

schooey said:


> *Ingredients
> 
> *500ml cider vinegar
> 250g brown sugar
> ...



thank you will try soon


----------



## Steve (15/3/09)

Katie - are you wanting make jam (for your toast) or sauce for your dinner dishes?

For the jam i'd pick a favourite fruit like peaches for example and then work around that. Ive never made jam. I presume its just a case of boiling down and adding a bit of gelatine?

For the sauce its just a case of chucking everything in a pot and reducing it down and then whizzing it and bottling it.

Ive also got a question: Ive loads of green chillies and have been picking and freezing them. But when I use then the insides a pretty mushy and soggy. Can I preserve them in a jar of vinegar/salt? Any ideas?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Katherine (17/3/09)

for thai dishes


----------



## Fourstar (17/3/09)

Christ tony, those things look deadly. All ive got to brag about is a thai siam and an Anahiem that just wont die, they are the next best thing to a capsicum! i send them all away to my folks. So the may feel like chilli buffs! 

GOt to get my hands on something decent soon. Maybe some organge habs.


----------



## Tony (18/3/09)

Yeah mate the 7 Pods are very extreme. here are a couple of recent shots of what i have on the plants












As for Orange Habs............ they are good but there are far better varieties to grow. Orange habs are bunnings variety chillis.

Get your hands on some Fatalii seeds (yellow pointy african habanero) and some chocolate habs. Just as hot as the orange habs but they taste so much better and they look awsome!

If you PM me your postal details i will stick you on the seed list to be posted out once all the crops are in.

cheers


----------



## big d (18/3/09)

7 Pods look unreal.I gather they are not readily available in oz Tony.
Reckon i will get some Naga seeds from the Hippy chilli farm and see how we go next growing season.Is there an appropriate beer to go with these other than something very cold <_< 

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Tony (18/3/09)

These 7's are native to Trinidad Tobago in the west indies. I had someone there send me seeds from a plant they had growing in their garden. And no.... there not available if you want to buy them on the web. I have seen a couple sites listing them but they look more like habanero's..... shey should have very wrinkled skin.

They are smokin hot........ hotter than a Bhut Jalokia in the mouth. Actually they are past hot. They are ruthless! They are the only thing that has actually made me dance in true pain while i drooled and sweated for 10 min..... and i only had a slice of one. I eat whoile habs no problems and the great Bhut hurt but just made me spit a bit. The 7 was an extreme experience.

I will give a warning abouot Hippi seed co seeds....... Neil is a friend of mine and his seeds are great.......... i have some starting now to over winter, but be aware they are open polinated in his garden and may not be true strain.

I purchased my Bhut Jalokia seeds from a british on line seed shop that sourses their seeds fron the mexican chilli seed institute that has a reputation for reliable pure strain seeds. They cost a bit and took 3 months to get here but worth it for the real thing.

If you want seeds........ PM me your address and there will be seeds to come in a couple months for 7 Pods, Bhuts, Devil Tongues (rare variant of Fatalii) goatsweeds, and a no heat trinidad chilli called tobago seasoning that tastes like a habanero but has no heat like a capcicum

cheers


----------



## sijani (19/3/09)

Hey Tony, I need some help. I'm trying to grow some seeds in a coke bottle with premium potting soil kept moist and warm but still no go after 3 weeks. Do the seeds need to be dried first? Or maybe those seeds are duds... :unsure: 

How do _you_ do it?


----------



## Tony (19/3/09)

I used to use Premium potting mix for seed raising but have switched to a mixture of 50/50 beach sand/peat moss.

You can buy the sand and peat moss in small 2kg bags at bunnings. It holds the moisture well and wont compact alowing the seed sprout to bust out easily and the peat moss will provide a wonderful feast of nutrient for hte seedling plant before you plant it out.

these days i use 2 of the round plastic chinese containers like the fried rice comes in (the shape of a small planting pot.... not the rectangular ones)

I 8/10th's fill the botton one with the mix and plant 1 or 2 seeds in it at a depth of about 8 to 10mm.

I then place another contained on top to form a greenhouse type lid to hold in moisture and warmth. The soil needs to be gently wet till its just moist........ not sloppy. and bit of duct tape to spot the lid falling off works fine. No need to seal it airtight. As long as the condensation can run back into the base it will be fine.

I then sit it on a window cill where it gets afternoon sun but wont get too hot. During the night i move it away from the window and the top of the hot water system is a good option if the nights are getting cool. You want to keep the seeds around 25 to 30 deg and letting them dry out and watering the magain will change their temp all the time and not help things.

As soon as you have the sprouts out take the top off........ dont keep them covered up in the plastic for more than a day or 2 as when you do take off the lid they will shock and die.

once its been in there and growing for a couple weeks... i pot it out into some soil in a larger pot.

If they havnt sprouted you seeds could be duds, or they could be getting too cold at night or either drying out of too wet.

hope this helps

cheers


----------



## browndog (19/3/09)

You Blokes are nearly as bad as the computer nerds...........Tabasco Sauce rools !!!!


cheers

Browndog


----------



## capretta (20/3/09)

Tony said:


> As soon as you have the sprouts out take the top off........ dont keep them covered up in the plastic for more than a day or 2 as when you do take off the lid they will shock and die.
> 
> cheers



ah ha! this happened to me i think! i had them in good position and they sprouted well enough. i thought they were going well under there so i left them for 2 or 3 weeks. they didnt seem to grow much so when i finally took the lids off they stayed the same for a week then all turned brown.. 

 i got my seeds from chillibird and except for the nagas they pretty much all germinated, so i dont think they were crook seeds.


----------



## raven19 (20/3/09)

Tony,
You appear to have some awesomely powerful chillies there!
PM sent re: adding my name to the seed list. I like hot food, but you are almost scaring me with the descriptions given in previous posts..... almost!
Cheers!


----------



## sijani (20/3/09)

I've got them on the window sill but I haven't taken them off at night. I reckon there might be a draught coming in.

I've got plenty of those plastic containers, now all I need is trip to Bunnings to get me some sand and peat moss.

Cheers Tony :beerbang:


----------



## Tony (20/3/09)

browndog said:


> You Blokes are nearly as bad as the computer nerds...........Tabasco Sauce rools !!!!
> 
> 
> cheers
> ...



:icon_vomit: 

The VB of chilli sauce




raven19 said:


> Tony,
> You appear to have some awesomely powerful chillies there!
> PM sent re: adding my name to the seed list. I like hot food, but you are almost scaring me with the descriptions given in previous posts..... almost!
> Cheers!



Oh you eat a slice of ripe Bhut Jalokia or more so........ the mighty 7 and you will know pain! you will sink into another place. You will wish you had a bucket of icecream to push into your mouth. You will wish you never asked me for seeds B) 

BUt you only live once.......... and should try everything....... twice  just to make sure.

If your a true chilli head the heat becomes an addiction. Its pain that you can rest assured will do no damage. It hurts like a hot coal in your mouth but goes away with no side effects other than a big natural high of an endorphen rush!

:super: 

cheers

Edit:

Devils Tonues they will be in the seed list


----------



## Mantis (20/3/09)

Just received some Tepin seeds in the mail. I think they have been mentioned here.
Storm just missed a try, damn
The sender says they are fiery hot, but you guys are probably the wrong ones to ask eh

Tony , you are crazy 

Broncos, pffft


----------



## Tony (20/3/09)

My brother has a tepin plant growing......... its more like a woody tree.

Gets lots of small round berry like chillis on it that are suposed to be very hot. I will let you know soon and may get a picture of it when im there next. Its a great looking chilli.

Aparently its the origional chilli.......... the one all others are derived from

an awsome choice!


----------



## Steve (21/3/09)

Col from my local HBS gave me some little chillies this morning. They are apparently called black pearl. They are little round berry shaped chillies. About the size of a blueberry. They are black but apparently turn red. Some are half black and red. Anyone heard of them? Dying to have a nibble.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/3/09)

I have a purple chilli that turns red when ripe. Only small like a fat birds eye and of average warmth


----------



## Tony (21/3/09)

Well tonight was the night. We tried a 7 Pod from the plant pictured above.

I sliced it in half and we (my brother and i) both looked at it and went........ Awwwwwwwww F#$K! And the smell! Intense to say the least.

We started to get nervous. Started to doubt our courage when we saw the yellow oily inside of that red bell from hell.

But..... as per our un-writen agreement..... we grow it, we eat it!
















I slice off a good chunk each.... a nice thick slice, and in it goes.

Instantly we both realise we have done something we shouldnt have. Like the first moment you hit very cold water after diving and realise its too late...... you cant get out of it now......... your in!

it hit in a few seconds...... this kind of sting, and the flavour... very intense like a hadanero, similar to the slavinis reds i had last year but much stronger flavour, almost overpowering. Hell the smell of them made you wince away it was so strong.

after about 20 seconds it hit like a freight train. We were both in a lot of trouble. more trouble than i had ever experienced before. The 7's off the other plants were nothing! Tis one is the real deal. No cross polination, just pure evil.

Intense pain! Not just heat that makes you dance and drool......... PAIN! It overtakes your body. I ate a fair chunk of my Bhut's and you could eat them for breakfast on your toast after these.

we both darted around my garage, hoping to outrun the pain. My mouth went numb and felt strange like it had been scalded with hot water. I had sweat dripping off my nose and chin..... and oh jesus almighty..... i realised i had some stuck in my nasal passage. I went for the nearest beer but knocked it flying.... i was all woozy with pain. I knew it wouldnt help the pain but i just wanted the chunks out of my throat. Grabed my beer (knocked over mt brothers) and washed the nasties down with a mouthfull.

I lost track of time but maybe 5 min of pain that wouldnt let go and my brother goes....... Na, im gone..... and runs for the laundry to be rid of the fire in his belly. He returns saying its worse coming back up but is better off for the purge.

Me on the other hand. I start to feel all dizy and light headed. After 10 minuites The burn has subsided to about the burn you get from a habanero and now my guts are getting upset. My stomach starts to spasm wildly. Im having trouble keeping it down. I say with a stern voice to myself....... Im FINE! and my brother cracks up. He saw the funny side of it anyway.

some fun pics of the mahem that is eating 7 Pods

Mt brother in trouble






My Brother after 10 min or so






Me with my tummy doing back flips






And me chasing little Bro off with my mash paddle as he tried to take more photoes of me






cheers

PS.......... to all that are getting seeds from these, be warned. I dont recomend eating them raw. Will make awsome hot sauce but on their own they are nasty. Try them if you want.......... you only live once but be warned. They HURT!


----------



## Zizzle (22/3/09)

You're a legend Tony! Great story and pics. What next? Is that the pinnacle?


----------



## sijani (22/3/09)

Tony, looking inside that chilli was like looking into the jaws of a nasty and fatal ambush. You don't even need to eat it to know that this chilli is not mucking around.

:beerbang: Tony, Lord of the Chillies. Mate you're crazy :super:


----------



## Tony (22/3/09)

Zizzle said:


> You're a legend Tony! Great story and pics. What next? Is that the pinnacle?



Na i have seeds (from the same lady in Trinidad that sent me the 7 pod seeds) for the Trinidad Scorpion. Its very similar to the 7 but has a pointy tail out the bottom.

They are the only chilli that Neil (the utube chilli eating fella) has publicly said "dont do what i did"

The pain inflicted from these things is incredible. It was like an old mechanical alarm im my head going ding a ling a ling a ling.

My sence of taste was gone this morning, couldnt taste anything.

now to make a firey sauce with them.

cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/3/09)

Hope you kept my adress..

Cant imagine 10 acres of 7 pods and Bhutts growing at my front door..


Kepp them bloody roo's on their toes..


----------



## Tony (22/3/09)

mate mince one of these up fresh and mix it into your snags and you will save a fortune on gas.

Just sit them on the plate and they will cook themselves


----------



## InCider (22/3/09)

I found a hab plant about a foot high with 5 green pods on it today. No where near any of my other chillies. Score!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/3/09)

You will need some barbaraa wool in the morning B)


----------



## capretta (23/3/09)

haha nice one tony, i suggest a liberal application of icecubes to the cornhole if you decide to visit the toilet today.. i would probably hold it for as many days as possible! hahah


----------



## Steve (23/3/09)

Thats too funny Tony......you are crazy!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mantis (23/3/09)

Tony said:


> My brother has a tepin plant growing......... its more like a woody tree.
> 
> Gets lots of small round berry like chillis on it that are suposed to be very hot. I will let you know soon and may get a picture of it when im there next. Its a great looking chilli.
> 
> ...



Cool. I will sow some and get them going over winter in the greenhouse. That should give them a kickstart for next spring.

I am never going to try a 7 pod after your episode  
Orange hab was the hottest thing I ever put in my mouth and that was enough


----------



## Fourstar (23/3/09)

Tony, mate these thigns look like pure evil! Im excited!


----------



## Fermented (23/3/09)

Those look awesome... and really businesslike. I've never seen anything like that.

You're a brave man, Tony. Brave, brave man. So's your missus for coming closer than five metres after that lot. 

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## NRB (28/3/09)

I think I've finally found a solution to my brushtail possum problem... he's going to think again about eating my capsicums when I've got some 7 Pots growing!


----------



## Tony (10/4/09)

I had a great day with Chilli today.

Made 2 batches of Chilli sauce........ one a pineapple based Jamaken style Jerk Sauce. Its hot and spicy flavoured with christmas style spices. I used Devil Tongues and last years Chocolate Habs i found in the freezer. It came out awsome!

The other used 7 Pods......... in a suace i have called "7 TEARS OF PAIN"

ITs tomatoe based with evil 7's, some onion and garlic and a bit of smoked paprika. Im suprised the glass bottle hasnt melted yet. A drop on the finger gives about the same burn as biting into a habanero! :super: 

When you see the pic below you will know why. HTe yellow droplets inside the chilli are drops of pure capcicum oil.

Most chillis have a few thin white strips of placental issue that hold the seeds........ and the heat (oil)

As you can see..... these are completly lined with placental tussue and have so much oil its pooling in sticky yellow drops of pain. I was pulling seeds from these with tweezers wearing gloves and just looking at that oil made my hands shake with a bit of both fear and excitement B) 

Some pics..... here is the inside of the 7 pod







The harvet of 7's from today...... heaps more to come!






And the sauces. I labeled the 7 tears apropriatly.






cheers


----------



## wabster (11/4/09)

Magnificent stuff Tony. I used to grow the plain orange habs, chocolates and red savina but found the seeds of my beauties were not viable and didn't grow when I tried to get the next generation.

Does anyone know where I can get viable seeds for a range of chillies, including habs?

I see the orange habs in the shops here, the chinese seem to like them and there are a lot of people from the sub-continent here too, but I don't trust the seeds from store bought ones either.

So can anyone give me a heads up, seeds or even better seedlings in my local area of Hurstville, but am willing to go to markets etc to find some. We are checking out Fairfield markets today,

Cheerz Wabster.


----------



## Steve (11/4/09)

Check this out:

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/04/11/2540819.htm

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tony (14/4/09)

Both sauces came out fantastic. I had some of the 7 tears of pain tonight on a steak and bloody hell. Felt like i bit into a habanero when i finnished. left most facial orifices leaking and dribbling.

great stuff 

cheers


----------



## Steve (19/4/09)

Mate those 7's look pure evil (something the devil would have on his weetbix in a morning)!

Does anyone have any tips on preserving chillies...i.e. in vinegar?

I have hundreds of green chillies that are just on the turn (they are ripe and starting to turn red). I already have a freezer full of them whole. I would like to preserve them in vinegar, in jars. Ive read a few sites so I know the basics of how to do it but was just wondering if there is anything else I could put in the jars? Garlic, spices etc? Any suggestions? I am drying a few to harvest the seeds for next year.

I also have hundreds of the little red birds eye chillies (thanks oldy) which are just starting to turn red (they were planted late)....hope they hurry up before the frosts come (

What can I do with them all?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tony (19/4/09)

I used to preserve them in vinigar but the heat and flavour leaches out into the vinigar and there just not the same.

Invest in a Food dehydrator and dry them. Once they are crispy i gring them in a spice grinder to powder and put it in jars ect......... you have some of the result.

You can then fit about 100 chillis into one jam jar!

Still just as hot and much easier to use in you food!

cheers


----------



## Tony (19/4/09)

For all those on the seed list...... the seeds are packed up and the wife will post them off tommorow if she gets a chance.

I have included a small bag of dry ground 7 Pod and it should be treated with respect!


----------



## Steve (20/4/09)

Tony said:


> For all those on the seed list...... the seeds are packed up and the wife will post them off tommorow if she gets a chance.
> 
> I have included a small bag of dry ground 7 Pod and it should be treated with respect!



:beerbang: 

Cheers Tony - want a few quid in return?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Steve (20/4/09)

Tony said:


> I used to preserve them in vinigar but the heat and flavour leaches out into the vinigar and there just not the same.



Just had a thought.....you could use this vinegar in the vindaloo instead of plain vinegar :icon_drool2: 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Airgead (20/4/09)

From the ABC News (http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/04/11/2540819.htm) - 



> Indian woman downs 51 chillies in red-hot record
> 
> Posted Sat Apr 11, 2009 8:32am AEST
> 
> ...



Never having eaten a Bhut let alone smeared the seeds from 25 of them in my eyes I can't say whether this is physically possible or not but if it is we are all officially pussies.


----------



## johnno (23/4/09)

Big thank you to Tony. :super: :super: :super: 

WooHoo! Got my seeds toady and am looking forward to growing some of these.

The ground 7 pod is dynamite! As Tony says, treat with respect.

I wet the end of my finger and put about 4 match heads of the powder on my finger. Once in my mouth there was an explosion of heat so intense it was amazing. That was 25 minutes ago and I can still feel the heat. 

No way am I eating one of these whole. I'm a chicken, I know.

cheers'
johnno


----------



## Tony (23/4/09)

No Problems Johnno (smith)  

The dry stuff is not as intense in the mouth as a slice of a fresh one. you get all the juice from the fresh chilli that goes through your mouth.

In the pic of the 2 bottles of sauce above, i have had the 7 Pod sauce with 4 meals now and its only just hit the bottom of the neck. And it leaves you feeling like you ate a habanero. My other sauces that use 3 times the chilli or havanero heat dont last long at all and i can smear them like Tomatoe sauce.

Now the seeds are all open polinated but they should grow strait. 

I find they like a nice big pot and i pot them in a mix of premium potting mix, about 20% peat moss, some blood and bone and a scoop of fire ash. THey go mad in that!

cheers


----------



## drsmurto (23/4/09)

Collected the post this evening and discovered the packet of seeds. 

Very generous Tony, not jusy a few seeds but dozens per variety. Even a plant killer like me will be able to grow at least 1 of these beasts. 

The minute i opened the bubble-wrap i could smell the powder. Thats scary when you can smell a sealed packet. 

Scary shit. Will wait till a few fellow chilli fans arrive at my place next weekend for a bbq and offer (with a warning) the powder around.


----------



## jel (24/4/09)

DrSmurto said:


> The minute i opened the bubble-wrap i could smell the powder. Thats scary when you can smell a sealed packet.


yup, the wife brought the mail in last night and before i even opened the envelope, i was getting ominous vibes from the contents  


DrSmurto said:


> Even a plant killer like me will be able to grow at least 1 of these beasts.


dont worry mate, i usually have a healthy success rate with plants (except citrus for some reason). i am sure that within a few years, adelaide will be covered in 7 pods !!!!

thanks for the seeds Tony, very much appreciated. i will name my first born (chilli plant) in honour of your legendary work!

cheers
jon


----------



## raven19 (24/4/09)

+1 for the Thanks Tony. Received my special delivery yesterday also.

SWMBO thought they were panties in the mail :lol: , due to the bubble wrap I guess....?

They look good, and shall be planted in the coming months.

Thanks again!
Beers!


----------



## sortius (24/4/09)

I've found a place to get some good dried chilies from as I couldn't find Chipotles anywhere in my local area. While I'd love to get some fresh habaneros, I'm limited for space to grow stuff (living in an apartment really does suck sometimes). My next best alternative is dried chilies, especially when it comes to Mexican & southern US cuisine.

If you do want some "different" chilies, or need a specific type, they can usually sort you out.

When I get a chance, I suppose I should post my recipe for my Chili Con Carne, which almost requires a beer to go with it.

Anyway, the place I grabbed my gear from was:

http://www.montereyfoods.com.au/

They are cool people, and will help out if there are any problems.


----------



## Tony (24/4/09)

No problems folks 

And i do want all of you to lick your finger, dip it in the bag and suck it clean................... It HAS to be done!

It wont kill you, just hurts a bit 

The seeds should shoot..... there as fresh as they come. just plant them in either the coke bottle or chinese container i have described before and keep them in the mid 20"s. If they get too cold or too hot they can struggle to shoot.

Sortius.......... i have bought Chipotles from these people before and they are fantastic.......... both the people to deal with and the chipotles  I have ground them to powder and used them in beef jerky marinaide............. yum 

cheers


----------



## Tony (24/4/09)

here are a few pics of the Chillis i have going ATM...... the very ones the seeds came from

7 Pod






















And the Devil Tongue. I lost a whole branch off this a couple weeks back with about 50 or 60 chillis on it. It gor wet and snapped of from the weight. It still has about 60% green chillis on it that are hard to see. Awsome!


----------



## Steve (24/4/09)

I wish I didnt live in a cold part of the country sometimes


----------



## Fourstar (24/4/09)

DrSmurto said:


> The minute i opened the bubble-wrap i could smell the powder. Thats scary when you can smell a sealed packet.



All i can say tony is WOW! I dipped the pointly handle end of a dry teaspoon in adn licked it clean... burnt like a mofo! I then had to drive for the next 45 mins with my lips all red! Glad had a Dr. pepper. I didnt get onto the main road before it was gone! :icon_drool2: 

I cant wait to plant these suckers.

recon we should wait till spring or we have enough time before winter to get these babies going?


----------



## raven19 (24/4/09)

Fourstar said:


> recon we should wait till spring or we have enough time before winter to get these babies going?



In sleepy old Adelaide, I am hoping our winters are mild enough to plant anytime... I shall plant some this week and report back on progress...


----------



## Fourstar (24/4/09)

Holy smokes tony, waht have you done to me.. i just ran downstiars and did your finger lick..... im going to be sorry for the next hour aint i! 

Oh i stumbled across this interesting website when looking for this gif

http://www.hotchickswithdouchebags.com/ funy stuff!

My eyes, the goggles do nothing!!!!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/4/09)

Having been to Tony's place...


Welcome to the house of pain... :icon_drool2: 


Bhut they tatse awsome... :beerbang:


----------



## Tony (25/4/09)

Save the seeds till spring

Id say end of august start getting them going. They are native to the west indies........ its always hot there. The devil TOngues are from africa..... same thing.

They wont grow in the winter.......... unless you live in north Qld.

I just went and did the licked finger test myself and the dry ones are less painfull than the freshies. get a small spoon full in your gob for the slice of fresh one experience. When you loose track of time from pain.... you know youve had a "7" experience.

cheers


----------



## Tony (26/4/09)

Harvested today
















Pickled the Jal's.......... there just like the ones from the shops but better. Took me 15 Minutes from picking to having them in the jar.... too easy






cheers


----------



## Fourstar (26/4/09)

Just a simple Vinegar solution there Tony?


----------



## Tony (26/4/09)

50/50 vinigar/water
2 table spoons sea salt

slice up the Jals
bring the liquid and salt to the boil
chuck in the sliced Jals and return to boil
Boil for 20 seconds and remove from heat
spoon into jars
Top up with the liquid
put on lids nad rest upside down to steralise the lid

They esentialy no-chill(i)  Steralise the inside of the jar and last for ages. I have some i did months back and still fine in the cupboard at room temp.

And they are so much better than the ones from the shops.

cheers


----------



## Steve (27/4/09)

Nice one Tony.  
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Steve (27/4/09)

Tony you inspired me to do some more pickling so this is what I did.

Pile of green chillies (sliced)
3 cups white vinegar
3 cups water
2 tbspns sea salt

tspn each of Cinnamon, paprika, cumin seed, tumeric, fennel & 4 cloves.

I dry roasted the spices, then ground them and added to the boiling water/vinegar/salt. (smelt beautiful)

Put the chillies in the boiling mix for 20-30 secs and then spooned into jars and topped up.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Fourstar (27/4/09)

Next Harvest of Thai Siam, i'm going to-do up a Thai Fish Sauce/chilli condiment for rice and grilled meat dishes. Was awesome on the tables in Thailand everywhere. 

Goes great with grilled pork. I'd like to use it as a base for Nam Jim (Fish Sauce, Garlic, Lime, Chilli Shallot, Palm sugar, tamarind) Dressing used for salads and grilled meats. I went to this awesome BBQ Chicken Restaurant in Bangkok (on Ratchadamnoen Nok Ave) before going to the MT Boxing nextdoor, We were the only westerners in the place... If anyone thinks 'Nando's' is the holy grail of chicken, they obvioulsy haven't lived.


----------



## johnno (27/4/09)

We made pizza yesterday in the regular oven. This one shown here had 3/4 of the satchel of the dry 7 pod powder sprinkled over the top.

By time I had the first bite from the second piece of pizza (which was about ten minutes after eating the first piece) I reckon I was on a bit of a trip.


----------



## Tony (27/4/09)

:lol: :lol: LMFAO Johnno.

that would have been one hot HOT Pizza.

It could have cooked itself!

Good to see the powder was used and enjoyed.

You now know the power..... and the endorphen rush..... of the mighty 7 

cheers


----------



## Steve (28/4/09)

Got a day off today so just russled up some green chilli chutney.

250gms Green chillies (chopped)
1 tspn amchor (mango powder)
1 tspn shredded garlic
1 tbspn tamarind puree
1 tbspn sugar
1 tbspn lime juice
1/2 tspn salt
1/2 tspn Bhut Jalokia powder (thanks Tony)

Blend all in a blender. Not to smooth though.

Holy crap - its got a kick! Very tasty too. Go well as an accompaniment to curry.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## fraser_john (28/4/09)

My plants grew poorly this year, but I got enough of a crop to make two batches of sauce consisting of jalepeno, habanero (orange) and Thai peppers, one garlic (the whole plant or about 18 cloves), vinegar/water equal parts and sugar. Boiled down to a slurry and then pressed through a fine sieve, I dont have a pic of the sauce, but this is the label I have applied to the jars I give away.

The sauce is hot, but not extreme.


----------



## hayden (30/4/09)

yeah im about to give the 7-pod powder a try on its own. with my house mate as well. cant wait till i go to grow the seeds i got from tony. any tips on growing them up here?


----------



## NRB (3/5/09)

I just wanted to express my thanks also Tony. When the weather begins to turn I'll be getting my hands dirty planting out all the varieties.


----------



## drsmurto (4/5/09)

Passed around a plate of the 7 pod powder at a party on Saturday night.

i did warn ppl. 

First taste was nice, yep thats hot. About to go in for a second and the heat got turned up a notch. And again, and again till i was coughing and spluttering. 

Sneaky little bastard creeps up on ya!

The few chilli heads there have all asked for some seeds so i will be sharing around the bags you sent me Tony. 

Gotta share the pain1 :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## hayden (4/5/09)

indeed ill be propergating them as best i can once we're out of winter. and ill really be sharing the pain


----------



## Fourstar (4/5/09)

Im So excited about these things, Ive got a little chilli plant at home that my housemates were given at a wedding. its only small but growing a few dozen of upright chillis similar sort of shape to a immature Hab, colours vary on the plant too! I'll take a pic of it tonight, see if you guys can work it out.

Im thinking of making a Vinegar sauce out of em. Just for giggles.


----------



## hayden (4/5/09)

ooh sounds mucho awesome.


----------



## Fourstar (4/5/09)

The thing is, because the plant seems 'dwarf like' (It probably doesn't help Ive got it in a tiny pot) Im unsure if im giving plant a chance to allow the fruit to mature more to bend over as the fruit may not be upright for its full growth cycle. 

My feeling is they are probably some hybrid hab. They are quite hot too, not Tony chilli hot.. but semi-hab hot if you crunch into one. Reds, Greens, Purple and White.


----------



## hayden (4/5/09)

keep picking the matured fruit, it encourages the bush to fruit more.


----------



## Tony (4/5/09)

It wont do much over winter..... they are summer lovin plants.

Picking the fruit to bring on more is right on the money but that wont make it grow any bigger. 

Chilli plants are like goldfish......... the bigger the tank, the bigger the fish gets.......... same, the bigger the pot.......

Put them in the best quality potting mix you can get and mix this with about 20% peat moss to add organic matter.

If you want them to fruit profusly use a fertaliser that has no nitrogen in it. Seasol is great. rotate this with a normally ballanced fertaliser containing nitrogen.

Im going to make another batch of pinaple jerk sauce soon and will take some pics of how i do it. Its the most simple and delightful sauce.

cheers


----------



## johnno (7/5/09)

My habanero has finally started getting mature fruit.
Is there a way I can dry them. I do not have access to a food dryer.

johnno


----------



## big d (7/5/09)

Try the oven on a low heat Johnno.I havent tried this but see know reason why it will not work.The other way is sun dried if you get enough sun and know rain.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Tony (7/5/09)

I made chilli sauce tonight......... 2 different types. My Indian Madras style sauce thats tomatoe based and uses Bhut Jalokias..... seing as they are from India.

Also made a fruit based Jamakan Jerk sauce using Devils Tongues (fatalii's) and chocolate habaneros.

I have taken photos of the process to show how easy it is.

I will start with the Madras Sauce.

First i drop 2 or 3 tomatoes into boiling water to remove the skin, quarter and de-seed. 
Grind 1 Table spoon coriander seeds, 1 tablespoon cummin seeds, 1 teaspoon fenugreek seeds, a dozen cardomon seeds, 6 or 7 black pepper corns, 3 whole cloves, 1 teespoon tumeric and 1/2 teaspoon praprika..... i like smoked, to powder.






Heat some oil in a pot and drop in a teaspoon of mustard seeds and half a dozen curry leaves. I picked fresh ones from my tree and WOW they are great!






Get a lid on quick cause they go off like a frog in a sock and they go everywhere. I lift them off the heat to stop them burning. Once they calm down, chuck in the spices, 2 chopped cloves of garlic and 1/2 an onion and put it back on the heat. be carefull not to burn it cause it will be dry and tacky but the heat will bring out the flavour of the spice. 






After a minuite, add the tomatoes and chilli, a table spoon of ground fresh ginger, half a cinimon stick and a half teaspoon of salt.






Then pour in white vinigar till it almost covers everything






Bring to the boil and simmer with the lid on for 10 to 15 min. Once its done.... and your only trying to soften everything up, dig out the cinimon stick and tip it in the food processor and make sure you dont over fill it. It get messy if you do.






Wiz it up for a bit to make it smooth and add some of this stuff. It thickens the sauce and gives it a nice smooth consistancy. This way you dont have to boil it dry and all the nice flavours stay fresh in the sauce.






I use about this much in these volumes of sauce. Its tricky stuff to get right. If you use too much, it goes like jelly and wont come out of the bottle, too little its wattery. I add a bit and stop the processor and check. It will be thicker but it thickens as it cools so its deceptive. Just use a bit like i have shown and you will work it out.






THis is what it looks like once its done. Ready to bottle. I use a funnel and bottle it hot. 






And the final product in the bottle. I actually got 1 1/2 bottles


----------



## Tony (7/5/09)

And now the jerk sauce. 

Its a lot easier. Its just a case of chuck it all in and simmer then blitz and bottle like the madrass sauce.

I use a can of pinaple pieces, drained, juice and zent of a lime, and some cider vinigar (white in the pic but either is ok) a teaspoon of ground cinimon, a teaspeen of fresh grated whole nutmeg (its much nicer) and a dozen all spice berries, ground to powder.






I drained the pinaple and juiced and zested the lime, chopped the chillis (Devil Tongues and choc habs) and droped them in the pot. All the dry spice got thrown in and a teaspoon of sugar to cut the acidity of the lime and pinaple






Add vinigar to almost cover the solids and mix it up






Simmer 10 min, blitx and add about the same anount of xanthan gum as in the madras sauce. Remember the less liquid there is the more gooey it will go so be carefull with it. If you sprinkle a bit in and stop the processor and notice its holding bubbles dont add any more.

here is the nights haul:






hopefully this will help some folks make come nice shilli sauce. 

You can use these methods and add just about any ingredients you want. The only limit is your imagination

cheers


----------



## johnno (8/5/09)

After many months I finally have a red naga morich. I am hoping some of those green ones will turn red as well but do not think so with the weather so much cooler now.
Out of 3 plants this one was the second largest one. The largest one which was doing great with a lot of small chillies on it got broken by a massive wind we had a few months back.


----------



## olde (16/5/09)

Turns out my expected Habanero Limon aren't. Not the hab shape at all, and appear to be Aji instead. I notice Chillibird isn't even listing Hab Limon anymore, so either they were deliberately misrepresenting, or I got a stock swap. Not like I wasn't warned about that, I guess.
On the bright side, they're a tasty chilli, and nice looking but the one I ate this morning had no citrus tones I could recognise. Not in the hab scale of heat either.. but not unpleasntly mild either.


----------



## Tony (16/5/09)

I had lots of trouble with seeds from Chillibird. Not growing to what they were suposed to.

For seeds, give this fella a try. He is in Oz and is a dead set mega chilli head like me......... he has a passion for them, not just an online shop!

http://www.chilliseedbank.com.au/

Check out the Picture of the 7 Pot's.......


----------



## raven19 (16/5/09)

Tony, some great pics there on the latest batch of sauces.

Do you have any issues with the sauces going off? Or does the potent chilli negate the need for sterilising measures?

Do you boil the bottles in water once filled?

Looks great though! Cheers!


----------



## olde (16/5/09)

Tony said:


> I had lots of trouble with seeds from Chillibird. Not growing to what they were suposed to.
> 
> For seeds, give this fella a try. He is in Oz and is a dead set mega chilli head like me......... he has a passion for them, not just an online shop!
> 
> ...


Cheers, thanks Tony. I'll have a look.


----------



## Tony (17/5/09)

raven19 said:


> Tony, some great pics there on the latest batch of sauces.
> 
> Do you have any issues with the sauces going off? Or does the potent chilli negate the need for sterilising measures?
> 
> ...



It doesnt last long enough to go off mate 

Its about 40% vinigar and a good hit of salt and a 10 min boil before bottling stops it going off. 

Ive kept it in the cupboard for month and month and its fine.

Will last longer in the fridge but like i said........ it doesnt lase long.

I put it on everything, had a good thick lashing of the new Madras sauce last night on a steak sandwhich and it was fantastic.

I usually boil the bottles before bottling bur if they are clean i dont bother. The sauce goes in at about 90+ deg so no different to no chill in my book

cheers


----------



## Steve (17/5/09)

Some great sauce there Tony. Specially the Indian madras one. Going to have to give that a blast as im nearly out of sauce. With the jerky sauce please can you do step by step photos of that procedure as well?
Cheers
Steve

Edit....even if the jars look clean I reckon always stick them in a pot of boiling water with the lids.


----------



## hayden (17/5/09)

+1 for me as well cant wait to plant the seeds i got from you there tony.


----------



## Tony (17/5/09)

Steve said:


> With the jerky sauce please can you do step by step photos of that procedure as well?
> Cheers
> Steve



Mate...... it is so simple its not funny. I pretty much did do a stap by step.

Just chuck in all the ingredients, bring to the boil and simmer for 10 min to soften it all and steralise.

then blend and bottle.

cheers

PS....... its just JERK


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/5/09)

I put my bottled tomatoe chilli sauce in the oven for about 20 mins @ 120-130*c with the lid on, and it vacume sealed it. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Steve (18/5/09)

Tony said:


> Mate...... it is so simple its not funny. I pretty much did do a stap by step.
> 
> Just chuck in all the ingredients, bring to the boil and simmer for 10 min to soften it all and steralise.
> 
> ...



Oh right o - I thought the sauce was for making jerky. I know how to do the sauce.
No worries
Steve


----------



## Tony (18/5/09)

Jerk is a jamaken way of cooking. Usually involves BBQ'ing chicken marinated in hot HOT chilli and christmas type spices. 

Yummy 

If it doesnt burn the skin on your face....... its not hot enough!

cheers


----------



## drsmurto (19/5/09)

Loving the sauce recipes Tony.

I've been making a jerk 'paste' for a while now to marinade chicken/pork in for bbqing - lovingly called ringburner.

Similar to yours altho no doubt not even close on the heat factor ya crazy bastard! Always thought i should thin it out to a sauce.

Why do you use xanthum gum as opposed to corn flour? 

Indian sauces now too. 

I'm still convinced you need to setup an online sauce shop. I'd buy them!


----------



## Adamt (19/5/09)

Mmmmm ringburner :icon_drool2: ... that's what you can bring to the case swap!


----------



## Tony (19/5/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Loving the sauce recipes Tony.
> 
> I've been making a jerk 'paste' for a while now to marinade chicken/pork in for bbqing - lovingly called ringburner.
> 
> ...



The xanthan gum is just the right tool for the job. Like the difference between brewing yeast and baking yeast in your beer. 

I know a fella in Qld that used to make a bit of sauce out the back of his fast food shop for their customers. He started selling it on ebay and is now turning it into a dedicated buisness. 

He uses the Xanthan gum and believe me.......... the sauces are world class. He took out best hot sauce in the word on an online hot sauce comp held by a massive hot chilli forum i frequent. It was his jerk sauce that won it and my devil tongues i grow are seeds he sent me from the chilli's he used in the sauce.

He sells small bottles of the jerk sauce on ebay for $15 each and mine is identical..... perhaps a touch more spice but not much different. In the photo i have about the equivelent of $70 worth of sauce and thats not including the indian sauce 

I dont have time though.

cheers


----------



## Scruffy (22/5/09)

I may be new to Aus, but haven't hung around...

Got the following off Neil from TheHippySeed Company... Check out his !!!

Corno di Torro Rosso*
Bhut Jolokia*
Chocolate Habanero (Congo Black)
THSC Savina
Dorset Naga
Bih Jolokia
Anaheim*
Tabasco (couldn't wait 4 years... not in the dirt yet!!)
Asian Birds Eye
Pusa Jwala
Aji Lemon*
Medusa

* in the ground... - well actually, still on the jiffy pads (- it's still a bit nippy if you're a chilli)...

Thanks for listening... :icon_cheers: 

...and he's promised the first fruits of the latest 'Trinidad Scorpion'... which seems like a contender for Naga's burning crown... we'll see...


----------



## Bizier (22/5/09)

I know not directly chilli related.
A tip I have picked up with jerk cooking meat on a bbq is to throw whole dried pimentos on the hot coals and place the cover on to infuse with the spice smoke. I have been planning to do this with a beer-can style bbq chicken.


----------



## Tony (22/5/09)

That fella i was telling you about that got making nice sauce. He has made sauce with scorpions in it and held a Chicken wing challenge recently in QLD with wings coated in the white hot sauce.

here is the video link. CHeck the chick in the crowds reaction when she touched a little drop on her tonge 

I have Trinidad Scorpion seeds direct from Trinidad Tobago to grow next season. 

I have not tried one but i have eaten 7Pots, Bhut Jalokias and Dorset Nagas. The Bhuts are the guiness world record holders and i got pure strain seeds from over seas. They aint a pinch on the 7 Pot. And the scorpion is suposed to be nastier.

Its not so much the heat level, its the way they burn. Bhe bhut burns like a bastard but dies off fairly quickly.

The 7 Pots melt you moouth, tongue, throat and guts for aout 1/2 hour.

Cant wait to get the scorpions going. 

cheers

Oh, here is the video link

http://www.facebook.com/ext/share.php?sid=...UwFx&ref=mf


----------



## big d (23/5/09)

Great recipes and pics Tony.Ones i will put into practice.
Out of curiosity have you ever made a slightly less hot sauce that can be used to marinade steaks or chicken wings/drum sticks.? If so can you post your recipe.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Tony (23/5/09)

:unsure: Ummmmmm

No i dont think i have Big D. I like it HOT 

Mate just use the recipes above and add chillli to taste. They still come out the same but heat will vary.

The Jerk sauce would be awsome to marinate in! Great on prawns too!

cheers


----------



## big d (23/5/09)

Cheers Tony.I never thought of prawns with the sauce.Now youve got me thinking outside of the square.  

Cheers
Big D


----------



## homekegger1 (27/5/09)

Not too sure if these have been posted. Wasn't going to go through 26 pages. But here are 2 documents with tonnes of chilli stuff. Enjoy.

Cheers

HK

View attachment CHILES.DOC


View attachment CHILES2.DOC


----------



## Tony (27/5/09)

Awsome stuff HK1

:super:


----------



## Katherine (27/5/09)

Tony when are you going to make a chilli beer?


----------



## Tony (27/5/09)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=33231

I just did :icon_cheers:


----------



## bum (31/5/09)

I've had 4 habaneros (seeds and all) sitting in a bottle of Bickfords lime cordial for 2 months. I use it as a mixer in the house cocktail but since this is the first time I've used habaneros (usually birds-eye) I thought I'd try one with just some soda water. Holy Christ! This is burning my face off.

It's pretty great.


----------



## Tony (1/6/09)

Im going to chuck a couple 7 Pots into a bottle of vodka and let them soak for a couple months. I tried some chilli "moonshine" a friend made with home made 70% spirit and a couple of 7 Pots and habaneros and holy hell. It sets you on fire!

here is a pic of the last harvest i made on saturday

Left Rear: 7 Pots
Right Rear: Jalapinos
Front Left: Devil Tongues
Front Right: Bhut Jalokias.







I also gave these and a heap of the red oned to Les a week or so ago.






I will probably end up throwing some out.......... its just too much chilli..... even for me. I will dry a heap of them and have frozen a lot to use over the winter.

Its still a lot...... from just a few plants

cheers


----------



## bum (1/6/09)

Oh man! That looks amazing.

Careful with the chilli vodka. I tried a chilli wine once (think Stones but with chillies). The first taste was fantastic, hot as molten lava, but amazing none the less. So I downed the whole bottle and my guts hurt for days.


----------



## bottle top (1/6/09)

Nice harvest Tony!

Do you or anyone else know of an effective way to ward off possums? I planted a couple of chillies and many other plants on the weekend but by this morning possums had stripped bare everything but the rocket! I tried spraying chilli juice all over everything last night, but unfortunately it rained and ended up being no more than a tasty garnish...

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Tony (1/6/09)

About the only thing i can think of is to build chicken wire cages over your plants.


----------



## bottle top (1/6/09)

Tony said:


> About the only thing i can think of is to build chicken wire cages over your plants.



Yeah, from my frantic googling it seems that physical isolation is the only sure-fire method. Apparently there is no deterring a hungry possum. I think I'll try my luck with a sensor light and chilli/garlic spray before redecorating the balcony with chicken wire...


----------



## Tony (1/6/09)

there is one other option but if you live in an apartment block, it may not work so well with the neighbours


----------



## bottle top (1/6/09)

Tony said:


> there is one other option but if you live in an apartment block, it may not work so well with the neighbours



Heh, the thought had crossed my mind. It's actually illegal to kill a possum, unless it's in your roof and you take it to a vet to be put down...


----------



## Tony (1/6/09)

oh bugger.......... shame. You can in NZ. They have the right idea.

Your not the first i have spoken to that has the problem of possums on the balcony.

Someone else on here has the same issue. He didnt want to cage them out and lost the lot.


----------



## bottle top (1/6/09)

Tony said:


> oh bugger.......... shame. You can in NZ. They have the right idea.
> 
> Your not the first i have spoken to that has the problem of possums on the balcony.
> 
> Someone else on here has the same issue. He didnt want to cage them out and lost the lot.



Yeah, kiwis see possums the way we see cane toads. I just got back from NZ and the number of flat possums on the roads is amazing.


----------



## Tony (3/6/09)

Bought a bottle of Vodka this arvo and made my Chilli Vodka.

This is going to be great next to the fire over winter....... with a bucket to drool into 

I added 2 fresh 7 Pots and 2 Devil tongues strait off the bush. I cut out the seeds as i didnt want seeds floating around in there. They arent the hot bit anyway, as some think they are.

I shit myself when i shook it up and saw yellow drops of pure capsicum oil floating around.

They are slowly getting smaller and less abundent as they disolve into solution  :unsure: 

What have i done :huh:  

cheers


----------



## schooey (3/6/09)

:lol:... You're a freakin' glutton, dude


----------



## Steve (4/6/09)

Tony said:


> I will probably end up throwing some out..........


----------



## Tony (4/6/09)

Just tried it.

WOW........ its hot!

Instant burn...... like an explosion in your mouth and throat.

heat like you ate a habanero and it burns for a good 10 min before dying off.

This will be a good party game i think.

Who can drink the most shots?

cheers


----------



## Fents (12/6/09)

My missus made you proud last weekend Tony....

Picked all my chillies and she made a sweet chilli sauce that aint so sweet..

Homegrown Capsicums, Birds Eyes and Hab's.

All chopped up and left to cook for a couple of hours till it all reduced into a nice jam sorta 'ting.

had some on a roast lamb the other night and i dont even really dig hot food but this was to die for. Serious tastebud party stuff.

I would send you a tester but i know you would probably laugh at how "un" hot it probably is compared to your stuff.


----------



## Tony (12/6/09)

Theres nothing like having a HOT chick in the kitchen :icon_cheers: 

Sounds delicious mate!

I never laugh at anything with chilli in it. Its not all about how hot you can get it. YEah i make hot stuff but i enjoy mild stuff as well.

If it had Habs in it im sure it packed a serious punch.

cheers


----------



## homekegger1 (12/6/09)

Tony,

Love your dedication to all things hot. Had the opportunity to have a burger the other day. It is called the "Megadeath" burger. Now I like it hot, but this was bloody ridiculous. As was the cost. Very hot, I had to take a couple of breaks to get through it. As for cost $25. But for the experience worth it. I ordered it take away, but if you buy it in the pub, you get rubber gloves to wear and all the usual things to ease the heat. 

After I had eaten, I washed my hands thoroughly and about an hour later scratched my eye. I certainly knew about it. Still hot fingers. Even after using hand wash to clean my hands. It also went through me like a dose of salts. Still hot at the last "drop"  

Cheers

HK


----------



## kirem (13/6/09)

Tony, you are the chilli man.

I like the picture of the chilli's on the table with the girl (your daughter?) next to them.

the power in those chilli's would probably be enough kill a full grown human let alone a youngen.

It is like looking at tiger through the cage at the zoo.

When it comes to chilli, you certinaly do things by halves.


----------



## Tony (13/6/09)

My brother has aquired 3 seeds for the Douglah!

http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii126/t...douglah/003.jpg

There is a good pic down the bottom of this one

http://www.thehotpepper.com/showthread.php?t=9425

They are preety much the rarest chilli on the planet. The fella that grew one here in Qld had one single seed sent to him from trinidad!

we hope to get a plant or 2 going next spring.

These are the westy 12's of chillis but harder to get!

cheers


----------



## raven19 (13/6/09)

Those chilli plant pics look mighy hot! Ouch!

Will be planting some of your seeds tomorrow Tony... interested to see how they go.


----------



## raven19 (14/6/09)

Planted some 7 pods, and Devils tongue this arvo Tony.

Got them in punnets under glass.... fingers crossed they shall shoot soon! If things warm up a bit one day here in chilly Adelaide!


----------



## Tony (15/6/09)

you will need to keep them (the seeds) at around 20 - 22 deg c constantly. If they cool down over night, they probably wont shoot.

And if they do you will need to keep them warm. The winter cold kills chillis. Once the temp drops below 10 deg at night they start to die off.

frost will murder them.

save some seeds for august/september.

let us know how you go with them.

cheers


----------



## Weizguy (21/6/09)

I'm gonna try and get some Xanthan gum tomorrow, and have put my remaining chillies (from Tony) in the freezer, in storage bags.
I had 4 Fatalis that were a bit damaged/rotten, but I cut the bad bit off and threw them into a batch of kebab sauce, based on the Masterfoods Hot Chilli sauce (my fave kebab sauce ever). I use it to spice up everything from kebabs to chicken satay wraps and snags and schnitzels.

The bottle states the ingredients as: water, sugar, mustard seed 4%, acidity regulator (acetic acid), chilli 3%, salt, paprika, vegetable gum (Xanthan), treacle, colour (paprika oleoresin), herb and spice extracts.

I felt that I had some fair substitutes, so I proceeded with:
1 cup water
1/2 cup raw sugar
1/2 cup of vinegar (seeing that it's already diluted acetic acid)
about 3 1/2 Fatali peppers (yellow Devil's Tongue)
~20g mustard powder
1 tblspn of Hungarian paprika
a good pinch of salt
~15 ml Golden syrup (no treacle in the house, but plenty of GS)
herb and spice? I added about 1/2 tsp of Keen's Curry powder.

Boil 15 minutes, after heating gently to ensure that all ingredients are dissolved and combined.
I may need to cool, whiz it up and store until I get the Xanthan.

I used to be able to buy this in 2 litre bottles, but can only source 700 ml squirt bottles through the same warehouse now.

Hell; if I can make this sauce, or a fair substitute, it will decrease my grocery bills over a year, and I can eat this whenever I'm not having a hotter (or milder) sauce/condiment.

No photo, sorry. I need to charge the camera battery and then find the USB cable. Darn, I think I left it at work.

Initial tastings indicate too much sugar and too much vinegar, but the colour is pretty close.

Les out


----------



## Yeldarb (23/6/09)

Pickled Chillies

1kg fresh red thai chillies
8 dried bay leaves
1 tablespoon black peppercorns
1 tablespoon coriander seeds
2.5 cups water
0.25 cup fine sea salt
1 tablespoon sugar
1.5 cups white vinegar
1.5 cups malt vinegar

Add chillies to large saucepan of boiling water, return to boil and drain
Rinse chillies under cold water, drain well
Pack chillies, bay leaves, peppercorns and seeds firmly into hot sterilised jars.
Combine the water, salt and sugar in saucepan, stir over heat until salt disolves and mixture boils.
Remove pan from heat.
Pour vinegar mixture over chillies in jars to cover completely, seal while hot.

Some notes...
I use Jalapeno chillies, mixture of red and green (whatever is ready for picking)...we have them with "afternoon nibblies" (cheeses, girkins, pickled onions, olives, etc, etc) and they are bloody lovely. I like them fairly crunchy so do not over do the "return to boil" bit.

I also make up lots of the vinegar solution...keep in the fridge, then when you have more chillies ready for picking you simply take it out of the fridge, reboil (what you need) and add to freshly processed/packed chillies and seeds/leaves.


----------



## Renegade (7/7/09)

Tony did you happen to save any extra seeds for sharing, of the Bhuts ? The last couple of years Ive looked at buying seeds, they are a total rip off. If youre keen to swap some for a 125ml bottle of this season's 10+++ Habanero & Triplesec sauce from the Renegade Kitchen (and garden), let me know, because I would love to get my hands on some of those seeds.


----------



## Steve (7/7/09)

Renegade said:


> Tony did you happen to save any extra seeds for sharing, of the Bhuts ? The last couple of years Ive looked at buying seeds, they are a total rip off. If youre keen to swap some for a 125ml bottle of this season's 10+++ Habanero & Triplesec sauce from the Renegade Kitchen (and garden), let me know, because I would love to get my hands on some of those seeds.



Oi! Stop jumping the queue. :icon_cheers: Cant believe he forgot me in the original list. Promised me n everything  
I'd be interested in a swap of sauce though?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tony (10/7/09)

Hey folks.

Im in PNG for work ATM but will be back for a break soon and will try and get some seeds sent off.

PM me your name and postal address and it will be done.

Im fairly sure i have seeds for Bhuts, Devil tongues (YUM), 7 Pots and Goatsweeds in the garage.

cheers

PS........ Steve. I didnt forget you, you never sent me your details


----------



## Steve (15/8/09)

Just rustled up a hab sauce:

Tropicanberra Summer Sauce

12 orange habs (frozen from last season)
1 cup white vinegar
2 cup apple juice
1 cup water
1/4 cup lime juice
Tbspn cinnamon powder
1/2 tin of pineapple
1/2 tin of mango slices
1/2 tin of apricot slices
1/2 tin of peach slices
Tspn salt
Dash of red food colouring

Not as thick as I was hoping! Bit runny.
One will be in the mail Monday kirem
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tony (16/8/09)

Im back in PNG and will be back in Aus (if my plane doesnt crash.... we fly with the same charter company) at the end of the month (August).

If anyone else wants some seeds, or i missed anyone who PM'd me, then PM me your details and i will be doing one last mail out (subject to availability) on a first in best dressed basis.

Cant wait to get home. Im getting some bigger pots, a trailer load of soil and getting some chilli and tomatoe plants going.

All the oned i have kept over winter will get cut back, their roots trimmed up and re-potted. Cant wait to see what they produce as second year plants after what i got the first year off them.

cheers


----------



## Steve (16/8/09)

Tony said:


> Im back in PNG and will be back in Aus (if my plane doesnt crash.... we fly with the same charter company) at the end of the month (August).
> 
> If anyone else wants some seeds, or i missed anyone who PM'd me, then PM me your details and i will be doing one last mail out (subject to availability) on a first in best dressed basis.
> 
> ...




Thanks for my seeds Tony! That was a great surprise to find them in the mail box last week.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tony (31/8/09)

This is kind of Chilli related.

I have built a grow box to get my chillis going while its till too cold out to germinate seeds. They can get to a good size before i move them out into the big bad world.

I stuck 4 x double 2 foot fliro's in the top of the box and insiulated it. There is a fan to circulate air and maintain an even temp through out. Air movement also strengthens the young plants by simulating wind and forcing the stalks to thicken and become stronger. Aparently also seals off the leaf cell structure and makes them more resistant to burn when they meet the sun for the first time. 

Im going to go and get some seed raising trays tomorrow and put a heap of chilli and tomatoe seeds.... and soem herbs...... in to get them going. With the fan running i get a temperature of 29 deg in the box which will be perfect for germination.

Here is the boc from the outside







Now from the pic above..... you can see the room is well lit. When i opened the box you can see what it did to the photo exposure. Its very bright in there 






The lights in the roof






And i put the fan in the corner to circulate air over the lights to move the heat generated into the rest of the enclosure.






I plan to stick a piece of ply in there and raise it up on bricks to keep the plants close to the light and slowly lower it as they grow.

Im getting the seed trays tomorrow and will have seeds in by tomorrow night.

IM EXCITED!

cheers


----------



## troopa (1/9/09)

Brilliant, Those Chilli and Tomatoes will be up in now time. If only there was a way to cross pollinate em and save us all a heck of alot of time 
Now if only i could get my hands on some fluros 



Tom


----------



## Cube (2/9/09)

Tony said:


> I plan to stick a piece of ply in there and raise it up on bricks to keep the plants close to the light and slowly lower it as they grow.
> 
> Im getting the seed trays tomorrow and will have seeds in by tomorrow night.
> 
> ...



I'd be excited too! You could also rig the lights up with small chain and hooks in the ceiling Then you can raise and lower the lights a link at a time or any number of links in a second flat ( or raise one set of lights and leave the other side lower to compensate for faster plants than other in the box ) . Faster, more adaptable to the plants and less hassle than the old brick height adjustment.  If it's just an 'overall temperature' thing you are after then just ignore me


----------



## Tony (3/9/09)

Hey cube...... yeah i do plan to modify it once this lot are done. I slapped it together in a hurry to get the seeds going but will make modifications based on problems encountered this time round. I plan to set u pseperate switching for the lights and adjustable height for the lights as you mentioned.

I have a heap of seeds in there now.

Chilli's im growing:

Douglah
Choc Habanero F1 variant
7 Pot
Trinidad Hot Cherrys
Trinidad Scorpions
Faria (Trinidad Scotch Bonnet)
White Habanero
Bhi Jalokia
Rocotto (yellow)
Hot Lemon
Fatali
Netmex Big Jims
A Cross Polinated strain of Jalapino's and Thai heart shapped chillis

Tomatoes:

Ox Hearts
Yellow Subarine
Toms Yellow Wonder
Roma
Purple Cherokee






The chilli plants that i kept over winter looked fairly scrappy. I pulled them from the pots, cut them right back, cut off most of the root ball and gave the roots a soak in some water. They were a it dry and neglected but i did shove em up the side of the shed and say.......if you live you love, you die you die.

I put them in a mix of fresh garden soil, blood and bone, fire ash and peat moss which gave me wonderful healthy plants last year. I used better soil this year though.

The Devil TOngue on the left and Bhut Jalokia on the right.





The plants all got trimmed right back 





And the roots got cut back. They were basicly a massive root ball that lifted cleanly from the pot.





cheers

They already have some shoots starting to start out


----------



## raven19 (3/9/09)

Thanks for the update Tony, I need to get some more seeds of yours going (my last lot did not germinate - too cold! doh!).

I have some other less hot chilli plants have been trimmed back too... i may give it a full repotting though like yours...

Great indoor germination hutch!


----------



## Cube (3/9/09)

Tony can you give a run down on your pot mix and fertiliser used when you re pot for outside I have a bunch of seeds coming up now as an experiment on a window sill north side. All but one out of eight is sprouted. Not your seeds, just some birds eye from the supermarket I'd had stored. Yours go in this weekend when I get more potting mix and pots. The 7 pot seeds have been selected as that monster powder 7 pot has me hooked.

Made a big mistake after using the powder mixing it into meat patties.. Went for a wizz and holy crap it burnt like a bastard for about 40 minutes. I washed my hands before hand as well :lol:


----------



## Tony (4/9/09)

I find plain old potting mix is completly spent after a few months so i like to add a few extras to help the plants along through the summer.

I start with a good quality potting mix or as i did this year.... went to the garden center and bought a trailer load of their best garden soil with mushroom compost added in for a lot less. Potting mix was $20 to $25 a bag where as i got a half a ton in the trailer for $60. Biiiiiiig savings there. THis stuff is all soil where as even the best potting mix is usually a high percentage of wood chip crap.

In a large pot full of soil i mix in a small handfull of blood and bone, a couple handfulls of peat moss, a couple big scoops of cow or horse poo.... sheep poo is great too. And also a handfull of fire ash but its not really necessary. Its just for an extra nitrogen hit at the start. leave a couple inches at the top of the pot to hold at least an inch thick layer of Lucern hay or sugarcane mulch to keep the moisture in and the roots cool.

make sure the pots have good drainage in the bottom because they hate wet soggy roots. You dont want the pots holding water. Just keep the roots damp.

Cube....... after handling 7 Pots, your hands are weapons for at least 24 hrs  washing them has no effect.

Wait till you taste a fresh one  

cheers

Edit: forgot to add. I use a liquid fertaliser twice a week. I use one with nitrogen in it to start with for plant groath and when it starts to flower i switch to alternating this with a Seasol which has no nitrogen. 2 Seasols to one normal fertaliser when flowering will have 50% more fruit on the plants as the plants use the compounds other than nitrogen (Potasium i think) for pod production and lots of nitrogen will have the plant growing more and drop its flowers.


----------



## Cube (4/9/09)

Tony said:


> I start with a good quality potting mix or as i did this year.... went to the garden center and bought a trailer load of their best garden soil with mushroom compost added in for a lot less. Potting mix was $20 to $25 a bag where as i got a half a ton in the trailer for $60. Biiiiiiig savings there. THis stuff is all soil where as even the best potting mix is usually a high percentage of wood chip crap.
> 
> .Cube....... after handling 7 Pots, your hands are weapons for at least 24 hrs  washing them has no effect.



Funny you say that about the potting mix. I made three planter boxes about 2 m long each when I moved into my house. I used premium top soil from a landscape place and no matter what I put in there it goes off like a rocket. All my pots using bag potting mix just dies or looks like a sad git. So I fluked that when I last made some boxes up and never buy potting mix. And as you say, cheap as chips. Mulch as well.

Come to think of it next hop growing season it might be interesting to do a comparison of top soil and potting mix pots side by side.

Oh and I think I may be to girly man to bite into a 7 pot raw. I'll dry them and grind them up or make mega bad ass 7 pot paste like you did a few pages back with the Habs I think it was. Shit I made a bad ass burger pattie last week out of 7 pot flakes and my nose somehow touched the pattie while eating it and my nose burnt for an hour. :huh:


----------



## Tony (4/9/09)

You have to cut a slice off a fresh one and chew it up. It has to be done.

Swallowing is an optional extra and i dont recomend it but if your brave go for it.

Who was it that put the whole packet of the powder i sent out on one Pizza :lol: 

That thing would have cooked itsself and glowed in the dark.

cheers


----------



## Steve (6/9/09)

Got some cool seed trays with lids from Aldi this morning ($10 each). Just put in my seeds from Tony. 7 pot, Goats Weed, Bhut Jolokia and Devils tongue.

Cheers Tony!

Was putting the seeds in the palm of my hand to put in their punnets.....for some reason a bit later I licked my palm! Fark! Even the seeds are painful :lol: 

Steve

Edit: Farrrrrk. Its even on my finger tips! And theyve been washed!


----------



## Tony (7/9/09)

dont rub your eye mate 

It will be interested to see how the plants come out.

They were open polinated so it will be interesting.

cheers


----------



## drsmurto (7/9/09)

I gave a heap of the seeds you sent me Tony to a mate who lives down in the plains. He grows his chillies in 1/2 wine barrels and get monster crops compared to me. So he will be growing them for me! I'll grow the vegies that do well in my climate and swap.

He also made a nice smoked chilli powder by using his weber to smoke/dry birds eye chillies and then ground them to a powder. Awesome for adding a smoky flavour to food without blowing your head off.

Good idea on the soil/compost by the trailer load. Will definitely grab some instead of the excessive price i pay for 'good' potting mix.

And cheers for the fertiliser tip, would explain why my chillies grow so fast and flower but then drop more than half of the flowers before pollinating when using seasol only. Bass liquid potash is one i've seen before.


----------



## Tony (7/9/09)

Wooo Hooooooo

10 of the 20 Tomatoe seeds are up already. (thanks Mantis... half are your seeds). 2 are up completly and the others are little green hoops that should be up and ready for a photo shoot in a day or 2

And i have one Chilli hoop....... a Chocolate halanero variant i got seeds from.... from a fella in Florida. There long and squigly instrad of fat and round.

I really REALLY want the Douglah and Scorpion seeds to shoot..... the rest dont really matter after these to ATM. I want one of each but i REALLY want these 2 this year. They are the most rare and extreme chilli's there are!

Oooooo exciting times 

cheers


----------



## Steve (8/9/09)

Tony said:


> I really REALLY want the Douglah and Scorpion seeds to shoot..... the rest dont really matter after these to ATM. I want one of each but i REALLY want these 2 this year. They are the most rare and extreme chilli's there are!



....as Pauline used to say....please explain.
Where are these from?


----------



## Tony (8/9/09)

Ahhh the Douglah and Scorpion are from trinidad. You will be lucky to get a google result on the Douglah.... there very rare. I got some seeds direct from Trinidad 

they are basicly an ugly as hell wrinkly spiky brown blob of heat that says F#%K OFF.

The Trinidad Scorpion is similar to the 7 Pot but has a pointy tail that sticks out the bottom and is aparently hotter  

Ohhhh i want them to grow.

cheers

Edit: I will try and find a good picture of both tomorrow night and post them up

cheers


----------



## Steve (9/9/09)

Tony said:


> they are basicly an ugly as hell wrinkly spiky brown blob of heat that says F#%K OFF.



one nomination for the funniest post thread :lol: 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tony (12/9/09)

Well i have one Douglah plant sprouted 

Also a couple Big Jims i got seeds from Mantis, A few Faria which is a Tobago Scotch Bonnet i got from a fella in FLorida. A heap of hot lemons, chocolate habs and one chilli i got seeds form a person in Trinidad called the Hot Cherry.

Still more to grow as well. I think its going to be a hot summer!

cheers


----------



## Tony (19/9/09)

Ok found some pictures of the Douglah.

These are pics taken by a fella in Canada that grows more chilli per month than i will in 40 years.

The seeds i got are direct from Trinidad... smuggled back to the USA and then posted to my brother here in Aus. 

I have had 2 of them shoot.

These things are so rare not even google finds much. cant wait to get them going

cheers


----------



## Steve (20/9/09)

Tony said:


> Ok found some pictures of the Douglah.
> 
> These are pics taken by a fella in Canada that grows more chilli per month than i will in 40 years.
> 
> ...




Yep - they definately look like they are saying f*&^$ck off or I will seriously hurt you. They are mean looking.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Bubba Q (22/9/09)

could someone who has a bit of experience with habanero plants have a look at this and tell me if it will come good or if i should just get a new hab plant






my birdseye is also fairly grim looking but it is starting to sprout new leaves


----------



## Tony (23/9/09)

Hey Bubba.

Cut it back by about half..... take all the smaller branches off and let fresh shoots sprout from the larger parts you leave.


cheers


----------



## Bubba Q (23/9/09)

cheers


----------



## Cube (1/10/09)

My first go at growing from seed. 

Birds eye seed from a pod I got from coles:



And seeds from a rainbow chilli plant my wife bought me last year:



And my glory yet to sprout a couple of 7 pot seeds from yours truly here. All "L" is lettuce that was put down same day as the roma tomatoes and 7 pot. Interesting watching the germination times etc....


----------



## Tony (4/10/09)

Made Chilli sauce today.

Cranked out a couple bottles of my madrass sauce but didnt make it as hot as my step son has taken a liking it it. Its so nice you just want to pour it over your meat........ and too much heat makes this a challenge for the young and old... and most humans 

I also found a bag of tobasco chillis in my freezer that my Little Bro grew last year. I de stalked them and added them to a pot with some white vinigar, water, salt and a touch of pepper and sugar. Simmered it for 15 min to soften the chilli then blended it. poured it through a strained to remove the chunkys and put ti back in the blender. Added a touch of Xanthan gum to give it some body and bottled it up.

Man its hot and it is the most iridecent colour........ i recon it will glow in the dark.

Its so much better than Tobasco!........ not hard though.

cheers


----------



## DiscoStu (8/10/09)

Funny Read on Chilli Sauce, seems like Jeremy Clarkson can't take the heat

Clarkon v Chilli Sauce


----------



## boingk (13/10/09)

Geez, those Doughlas look like some nasty sort of groin injury...

Thanks for the link to Clarksons Times bit, DiscoStu. It was a good read, but this caught my eye down the bottom on the comments page:



> Jeremy, I have jeans, casual/suit jacket and scruffy hair. Can I have a job on top gear please? PS sort of interested in cars a bit, and have strong opinions about irrelevant subjects.


That alone would have been funny enough, but this followed it:



> Steve xxx


:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Hilarious - boingk


----------



## Steve (15/10/09)

I put my seeds from Tony down about a month ago now. Most sprouted, but since then the weather has been totally crap here and they have stalled. Got some 7 pots and Goats weed. The Bhut Jolokia and Devils tongue havent come up  Will get them out of the seed trays and get them in the ground on the weekend.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Phoney (15/10/09)

I found this recipe on the internets...sounds awesome!


Crazy Habanero Hot Sauce

Ingredients:

6 Habanero chillies
12 hot red chillies
6 jalapeno chillies
2 small onions
a quantity of white vinegar (maybe 2 cups?)
a similar quantity of stolichnaya vodka
a generous squirt of tomato sauce
a splash of worcestershire sauce
a modicum of salt

Method: remove stems from chillies, chop onions, combine everything in blender and let that fucker fly.

The resultant sauce can best be described as zingy, slightly nutty, and face-meltinlgy fiery. Use sparingly. Store in an empty (but unrinsed) single malt scotch bottle, preferably with a cork, and some kind of locking mechanism that prevents you from opening it unless you really think long and hard about what you're about to do.

Warning: this product may cause discombobulation, involuntary gurning, and excess consumption of dairy products.


----------



## sijani (31/10/09)

Tony, can I jump into the que now and ask for some seeds (if any) from the first seed harvest of those nasty wrinkly lumps of lava concentrate known as the Douglah? 

Cheers matey 

P.s. me first hehehehe h34r:


----------



## wabster (1/11/09)

Does anyone know where I get get some seeds for the various varieties of Habaneros?

I had a great collection when we lived up on the Gold Coast but gave them to neighbours when we moved back to Sydney.

I have previously grown orange habs here in Hurstville years back, but would like to have a range or orange red savina chocs etc.

Also do any of you chilli aficionados know where we can get these seeds/plant cutting whatever that actually have viable seeds? All the seeds I have ever collected seem to be non viable.

Thanks for any pointers, Cheerz Wabster.

PS wonder if any chilli freaks have wangles their way in to Bitter and Twisted? Am up there next weekend.


----------



## Cube (1/11/09)

Local would be http://www.thehippyseedcompany.com/

other than that there are plenty of off shore ones around as well. Try a google it will bring up plenty.


----------



## Tony (1/11/09)

Cricky......... already in line for Douglah seeds  I have 3 plants going..... one of which will go to my brother.

We will see what they turn out like hey 

Did anyone get 7 Pot or other seeds going.

Oh.... and winkle........... i found an envelope full of seeds in the bottom of my laptop bag on friday. I forgot to send them and feel really bad. 

Do you still want them?

As for internation seed traders......... i get my seeds from here. Very good quality stock.

http://www.chileseeds.co.uk/hot_chili_pepper_seed.htm

But be warned....... every now and then, your seeds will get picked up by customs and destroyed. 

I have no problems with mail from the UK... hence why i use this company but seeds from the USA......... 2 in 3 packs get confiscated.

cheers


----------



## Cube (1/11/09)

Yes Tony I have of yours growing:

2 x 7 pots
2x Goats weed
2 x Bhut Jolokias
2 x Devils Tongue

Will post pics soon................................


----------



## Tony (1/11/09)

Oh good stuff!

My 7 Pot has open flowers... as does my Bhut and devil tongue.

I also have several plants a bit s,maller that sould have fruit after xmas. My trips to PNG for work put me a bit behind this year.

cheers


----------



## raven19 (1/11/09)

Now the weather is warming up in Adelaide, I shall be planting some more of your seeds Tony. Hoping for better luck than my last efforts... was too cold I think!

Cheers!


----------



## Tony (1/11/09)

yeah they need heat.

I got some seeds for an evil strain of 7 Pot from a fells in the USA but i only had a few and they wouldnt sprout.

Nor would my Trinidad Scorpion seeds so i have my hopes in the Douglah's for some firy fun this summer.

cheers


----------



## jel (2/11/09)

tony,

i have multiple goats weed, one or two 7-pods, and one bhut seedling getting bigger by the day. Another fortnight though till they are ready to be transplanted to the ground.

unfortunately not a single sprout from the choc habs - tried several different techniques but none of them took.

cheers
jon


----------



## Fermented (2/11/09)

I planted some 7 pot, Bhut and Goatsweed about a week ago so am yet waiting for them to sprout as the weather has been a bit cold. I would expect a few days to a week more. 

Also passed a few seeds on to a chum who is a greenthumb by way of an insurance policy in case I don't have good luck this season. 

Fingers crossed. 

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## jonbob (2/11/09)

I just planted my Trinidad Scorpion yesterday, I hope I see some sprouts  I have them on a heat mat in Jiffy Pellets which has worked well for the other chillis I started a few months ago.


----------



## Cube (2/11/09)

Wow chilli's are _sllooowwwwwww_ to germinate and grow. I have had 100% germination rate so far thankfully. Some cherry tomato seeds I got going the same time as the chilli are about 400 tall already and bushy! Apart from Tony's list that I have going a few posts above of mine I also have four Birds eye and four Rainbow about fourth true set of leaves tall and they have taken well over a month and a half to get to that! Thankfully my mother rainbow has about 40 pods on it in all stages of ripeness. Ate my first raw one yesterday - haha they are quite hot for such a small pepper.

I digress. I have a question on pots! I have two empty and CLEAN as a whistle 10 L resene paints pails with PTFE or something like that on the bottoms. Are they safe to grow in? It was for water based paints. I am running out of pots and I have about eight tomatos growing and need to pot out about 14 chillis in a month or so! I'm getting out of control! h34r:


----------



## Tony (2/11/09)

i recon if there clean they will be fine.... as long as you drill come nice holes in the bottom for good drainage. 

Chillis hate wet feet!

All the plants i grew from seed have dot t about 2 or 3 inches tall and sat there due to the cooler nights but its warming up now and there starting to take off.

My tomatoes are only 10 inches tall and getting flowers.

I will take a few pics when i get a chance

Cheers


----------



## Tiny_Tim (3/11/09)

My Trinidad Scorpions sprouted just the other day! I'll post pics if they go well. Waiting for Naga Jolokias to sprout now.


----------



## Cube (4/11/09)

Here are some pics of my first chilli growing season from seeds. Tony's ones are the most precious and hot that I REALLY want to go hard. Time will tell.......

An overall view of the chilli's I'm growing this year:







Some of Tony's ebil chilli seeds sown about a week off a month ago!:






Close up of seven pot seedling:






Goats weed and Bhut Jolokia seedlings:






Mixture of Rainbow from my own plant and some super market birds eye chilli seeds:






and a close up of a nice healthy seedling:






And these tomato seeds were sown the same time as the rainbow and birds eyes........






Chilli is almost as painful and slow to grow as Bonsai ! h34r: 

I nearly killed all the larger ones last week. I put them outside under an umbrella for an hour to start hardening them off for going out side and they were all wilted badly and I honestly thought I'd killed them. They came back to life by that night. Strong buggars! :beerbang:


----------



## Fourstar (4/11/09)

Tony said:


> Did anyone get 7 Pot or other seeds going.



Turns out during my trip to Vietnam, my housemate decided to go on a cleaning binge and threw them out knowing what they where (although wont admit it) and what i was planning todo with them (he knew what they where because i got him to taste the 7Pot powder! Haha! 

They had been stored in the same place since i received them, all ready for plantng a few weeks after my return. 6+ months of sitting in the same spot and when im away for 2 weeks he decides to make a decision without asking me and throw them out.

Not happy.... Not happy at all.


----------



## Steve (4/11/09)

Fourstar said:


> Turns out during my trip to Vietnam, my housemate decided to go on a cleaning binge and threw them out knowing what they where (although wont admit it) and what i was planning todo with them (he knew what they where because i got him to taste the 7Pot powder! Haha!
> 
> They had been stored in the same place since i received them, all ready for plantng a few weeks after my return. 6+ months of sitting in the same spot and when im away for 2 weeks he decides to make a decision without asking me and throw them out.
> 
> Not happy.... Not happy at all.




Mate ive still got loads of seeds that I got from Tony. PM me your address and I can send some to you if you want?. There is 7 pot, goats weed, devils tongue and Bhut Jolokia.

My seedlings stalled too due to the cold weather a few weeks ago. Ive got about 6-7 seedlings each of the above seeds coming up. Will be putting them in the ground on the weekend.
Cheers
Steve

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tony (4/11/09)

Oh man its great to see some babies sprouting from all those seeds i sent out.

Will be interesting to see if they grow true to the origionals.......... wnt matter much.... there gunna be bloody hot 

I have a rule here!

IF I GROW IT...... I SHALL AND WILL EAT IT RAW!

My brother and i taste test everyting we grow...... those 7 Pots were the first to really hurt us. Im a bit nervous about the Douglah's.

My little ones have been going slow but have shot up with the warm weather in the last week.

Here are some pics of some of mine so far:


The mother 7 Pot..... its got lots of open flowers on it already





The Devil TOngue is going really well





And the Bhut Jalokia..... its a bit slow but doing well





Here are all the babies.
in the mix are Douglah's, Faria's (tobago scotch bonnets) Hot lemon, Hot cherry, Maules, Thai sun, That hot, Thai super hot, Ancho Pablano, Jalapino/Thai hybrid, choc hab hybrid, and a couple others that i cant spell or remember right now 





Here is one of the Douglah's





Cheers


----------



## Tiny_Tim (4/11/09)

That Bhut Jolokia is a beast Tony. How many years growth is that?


----------



## Tony (4/11/09)

Its on its second year now. The groath on it is only a month or 2 old.

Fourstar......... i will post you some fresh 7's to get even with!

Does your housemate like any sauce in particular?

Empty sauce from bottle into blender. Add a couple 7 pots and blend well. Return to bottle.

otherwise.... get another housemate!

cheers


----------



## Fourstar (4/11/09)

Tony said:


> otherwise.... get another housemate!



HA! He's moving out on the 14th! 

Cheers steve, i'll send you a PM now.

Thanks bud. :beerbang:


----------



## Fermented (5/11/09)

The Goatsweeds have sprouted and seem to be doing OK. The hot day on Tuesday seems to have kicked them off, so am thinking to moving them into my office to stay warm on top of a server while we have around a week of cooler weather.  

No movement on the Bhuts or the Seven Pot or others at the moment. 

The usual pili-pili / peri-peri stuff is already producing, as are the habaneros and cayennes. 

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## Fermented (7/11/09)

All the Seven Pots decided they would sprout today. Go figure. Looks like they liked sitting on a nice warm server case.

No action on the Bhuts just yet. Fingers crossed that they do something soon as I gave some seeds to a mate who is a complete green-thumb and don't want to be bested by him.  

So far, in each pot that has germinated it has been 100% success rate at between 1.5 and 2 weeks. 

Thank you, Tony. Damned good seeds. I don't even get germination rates like that from my own plants and certainly not from commercial seed. Looks like your fertilisation regime leaves plenty of nutrient reserves in the seed for easier germination. 

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## Tony (7/11/09)

Great news mate.

Now you just need to keep the possums out of them when they grow!

I just poted mine up into bigger pots this arvo. Bought some potting mix and stired in some fire ash, peat moss, horse poop etc and mulched them well.

I recon they will take off now with some leg room 

cheers


----------



## big d (9/11/09)

Weather over here in the West has finally allowed me to plant out some of the seeds you sent me Tony so will see how they go and add pics.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## drsmurto (9/11/09)

Tony - Just got news that the mate i gave your seeds to has managed to germinate goatsweed, 7 pods and has 2 baby bhuts. :beerbang: 

Got him to do it for me as he lives down on the plains where its warmer. 

Looking forward to the burn already.


----------



## Fermented (9/11/09)

Tony said:


> Now you just need to keep the possums out of them when they grow!


I greased the balcony rail with some axle grease earlier in the year to discourage the possums. It worked. A few greasy paw prints in it and no more molestation. I would rather like to see the fxcker's face if it ever bit a Bhut or a Seven.  

The Bhuts took off last night and this morning. Seven out of fifteen are up. 

Looks like I will plant out the rest of the seed stock this weekend... and end up with a wall o'chilli in the planters hanging off the balcony rail. 

Now all I need is a house and some land instead of this big ole apartment. 

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## Fourstar (9/11/09)

Steve said:


> Mate ive still got loads of seeds that I got from Tony. PM me your address and I can send some to you if you want?. There is 7 pot, goats weed, devils tongue and Bhut Jolokia.



Hey steve,

got your seeds today, i'll be planting them asap. Going to get one of the seed raiser greenhouses form bunnings for like 12 bucks. seems like a smart little investment.

I haven't managed to post yours off yest (been hectic this weekend, housemate moving out etc) should hav them off to you by midweek.

Cheers!


----------



## jel (10/11/09)

jel said:


> unfortunately not a single sprout from the choc habs - tried several different techniques but none of them took.



out of interest, did anyone else get any of the choc hab seeds? 
and if so, did they get them to sprout?

cheers
jon


----------



## Steve (10/11/09)

Fourstar said:


> Hey steve,
> 
> got your seeds today, i'll be planting them asap. Going to get one of the seed raiser greenhouses form bunnings for like 12 bucks. seems like a smart little investment.
> 
> ...



Good news. I got my seed raiser greenhouses from Aldi...I think they were about $9.90? Hope you showed your ex housemate your new seeds and say.....you'll not be chucking these out ya twat! :lol: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tony (10/11/09)

jel said:


> out of interest, did anyone else get any of the choc hab seeds?
> and if so, did they get them to sprout?
> 
> cheers
> jon



I only had limited seeds for them that i saved from one chilli and they may have been a bit old. I only sent them to you cause you asked for them.

Sorry they didnt sprout..... I had a few varieties where seeds refused to sprout.

I also planted some 4 year old seeds and most of them went so god knows.

cheers


----------



## jel (11/11/09)

Tony said:


> I only had limited seeds for them that i saved from one chilli and they may have been a bit old.



no worries mate,

just questioning if my methods were up scratch more than anything else.

i had quite a number of goatsweed, bhuts and 7 pots take. now i have to nurse them through this insane heatwave we are going through this week.

39 in november? bugger that!

i still have one or two choc hab seeds left, so i might try pre-soaking these for a few hours before planting in seed raising mix.

cheers
jon


----------



## Tony (25/11/09)

How are those chillis coming along folks?

I have several 7 Pots forming up, lots of fatalii's and Devil Tongues, millions of Bhut flowers that keep falling off but it did that last year too and the new plants are starting to flower.

My Douglahs are getting bigger and sending out branches....... Oh i cant wait to see what grown on these plants, im very excited. I will be bagging some flowers when they get going for pure strain seed stock to share around.

cheers


----------



## Steve (26/11/09)

Tony said:


> How are those chillis coming along folks?
> 
> I have several 7 Pots forming up, lots of fatalii's and Devil Tongues, millions of Bhut flowers that keep falling off but it did that last year too and the new plants are starting to flower.
> 
> ...



Still only a few cms tall unfortunately. I transferred them into bigger pots with better soil as they completely stalled in the seed raising mix. Went out the back the other night and found my youngest son had picked them all out and laid them in a nice neat pile.! I stuck them back in!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## zebba (26/11/09)

My bunnings brand habs are about 10" tall and covered in flowers. Decided to pot them this year as last years weather in melbourne meant that from my entire crop I got ONE hab. And it was a sickly looking thing too, about the size of a chickpea. 

This year they're potted so I can move them to safer environs on the hot days, and so that the bucket water can work a bit better. Fingers crossed...

I'd love to get some of those exotic and truly hot chillis like you guys are talking about, but until I can get a reliable grow method working in this un-reliable Melbourne weather, I just don't think I have the emotional strength to deal with wilting Bhuts not producing anything cause 4a restrictions and 45 degree days were too much for them


----------



## Fourstar (26/11/09)

Steve said:


> Still only a few cms tall unfortunately. I transferred them into bigger pots with better soil as they completely stalled in the seed raising mix. Went out the back the other night and found my youngest son had picked them all out and laid them in a nice neat pile.! I stuck them back in!
> Cheers
> Steve



Hey steve! Turns out those seeds you sent have just began sprouting yesterday after a fortnight in the seed raiser! The goastweed and devils tongue have just started to take off, i can see a couple of bhuts starting to uncurl and 1 lonesome 7 pot. I'd say they just need a little more time, i have them in a seed raising greenhouse/box so they should kick off soon.

Also i havn't forgotten the seeds for the Thai Siam/birdseye for ya. They have been sitting on my work desk for the past fortnight and i keep on forgetting to goto the post office! Sorry!

You will also be pleased to know i planted 4 seeds of the Siam in the seed raiser to check germination. ALL 4 sprouted!  Awesome. I'll try and get them off to you today bud!

Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Cube (26/11/09)

Here is my update. They are outside hardening off for a few hours each day. I have topped up the pots to just under the first leaves since the last pics so they get a better root system going. This may have stunted them for a few weeks but the older ones are now taking off.











and here is a tomato plant sown the same time!:


----------



## Mantis (26/11/09)

My only new pepper a Tepin is only about 6 in high but is starting to get away well now. 
Overwintered caps and Mariachi Hybrid pepper in the greenhouse have green fruit all over them
I put a green or white really Mariachi in a stir fry the other night and it sure had some bite
Funny one this as the first year they were too hot for me to eat fresh, the next year no heat to speak of , and this year they have fired up again , weird


----------



## Tony (2/12/09)

Here are some pics of my chillis folks.

7 Pots..... there are about a dozen on there so far.











A Chocolate Habanero Hybrid i got seeds for from a fella in Florida in the US........... i have no idea what its going to be like but i cant wait to see it. The plant is very different to the usual.






My Douglah plant......... its bigger than this now..... pics are a few days old as my internet got put back to dial up by my step som internet gaming.






Ancho Pablano. large mexican chillis that i have never tried..... cant wait for these.






Thai super hot....... i have a few Thai varieties going






Here is the colection as of a few days ago..... they are growing an inch a day in the heat. The Faria (tobago Scotch Bonnet) is getting flowers forming too whick is great. 






cheers


----------



## Cube (2/12/09)

Nicely done Tony. Is that the wintered 7 pot? The newer ones, are you tipping them at all or have you tipped any in the past. Some of mine are at that stage to be tipped soon so will tip them all for a bushier plant.


----------



## Tony (3/12/09)

Yeah mate they are the over wintered ones. The soil they are in turned out to be crap so im not expecting big things from the over wintered ones this year....... but you dont need many!

Its the Douglahs im excited about!

I dont tip the plants...... i just let them go for there lives.

cheers


----------



## Mercs Own (5/12/09)

Hey Tony, I went to a chili farm in Gippsland (the guy didnt actually have any chili's on the trees?) anyway he had two yellow chili's he called frajita (fraheeta) they were very hot and had a lovely mango passionfruit aroma and flavour. I made a chocolate chili icecream with them and it was bloody good - HOT and Fruity and chocolatey.

Can you give me any info on the chili and do you have any seeds for them?

cheers


----------



## Tony (5/12/09)

I have searched the chilli databases on line and nothing comes up related to that name.

did they look like these?

http://www.thechileman.org/results.php?fin...p;submit=Search

I have these growing. They are hot and have a very unique citrus flavour and aroma. Much different to the usual habanero.

here is the plant i had going last year.

cheers


----------



## InCider (5/12/09)

They look like Scotch Bonnets to me. I have them growing here usuall - not this year though.

Found a pic... were they like this Merc?


----------



## Mercs Own (5/12/09)

They didnt look like the scotch bonnets inCider they do look like the Fatali as in Tony's picture so I probably heard the name and immediatley thought of Frajitas - the mexican chili dish!

The samples that Haggis gave me had been frozen and were thawing out so they may have been a little different in shape when fresh but I would say yes to Fatali. The aroma and fragrance were fantstic as I said frutiy mango/passionfruit and now I know they are considered to be super hot I dont feel like such a wimp when I spat the bite I took out of one out before I finished chewing it and it finished me!

I put two of the chili's in the icream along with a cup of milk, 2 cups of cream, 1 egg, some sugar and two blocks of chocolate - one dairy milk and one 70% dark. It was hot but not overly so but I did think the fruitiness from the chili worked a treat.

Thanks guys


----------



## Tony (5/12/09)

The description of the taste did it for me...... yellow and starting with F..... what else could it be 

If you want some seeds Merc i can organise it. Mine are actually a chilli called the Devil tongue which is all but identical...... only much harder to get hold of. I make a Jerk sauce with them, made with pinaple and vinigar, and christmas spices. Its devine on white meat and prawns. I have a Fatalii plant frowing as well to compare them.

The fatalii is actually an African relative of the habanero so they are not a scotch bonnet. 

Incider.... those Scotchies look awsome! Do you have a few seeds lying around? I have a Faria growing which is a big red caribian scotch bonnet and should look like a big habanero but deeply ribed down the sides. they are suposed to taste great!

cheers


----------



## InCider (5/12/09)

Great recipe Merc - chilli and chocolate - Braw!  

Tony - I'll dig around for some seeds - should have some I can find in the freezer, it not, I'll just dry them for you.

No chillies for me now... off to climb Mt Barney...no time for a sore erse! :lol:


----------



## Tony (14/12/09)

Speaking of Fatalii's






My Douglahs are going well too.... they have flowers on them 






Oh.... thats only the start .... i could post up 20 pics but will wait till i have some cool chillis to go nuts 

cheers


----------



## Tony (21/12/09)

Check these out folks. They do like their chilli in india

http://www.chilly.in/chilli_photo_gallery.htm


----------



## Steve (22/12/09)

Nice pics Tony. Imagine the aroma from those fields!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tony (22/12/09)

Or going home from work and needing a piss........... AHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..... it burns!


----------



## Cube (22/12/09)

Tony said:


> Or going home from work and needing a piss........... AHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..... it burns!



That would be the clap mate.....


----------



## Tony (26/12/09)

Ive got a few ripe ones on the go here. 

Pic is 7's and Devil Tongues....... some of which are sun scared from some stinking hot days.






Here is an Ancho pablano..... cant wait to try one of these!






Big Jims these can get to a foot long aparently 






Douglah's......... Please dont fall off.... Please dont fall off!






Plenty others too but will bore you with them when there bigger.

Cheers


----------



## big d (27/12/09)

Looking good Tony.I had a seed strike rate of about 95% from the seeds you sent me so am very happy.Only issue is that they seem to be growing real slow.Is this normal?

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Tony (27/12/09)

Depends mate...... have you got a picture of them?

It could be the soil there in, size of the pot, temperature, could be anything.

cheers


----------



## big d (27/12/09)

No pics atm Tony however potted up from one of those mini green house seed raisers and are in about 5" pots.Soils good etc so who knows.Will give the tackers a feed of seasol this arvo and see how they progress.Perth weather is warming up quite well so hope they take off.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Cube (27/12/09)

bog_d, try feeding them more nitrogen based food mate to get them pumping. Fish emulsion is the one you will want. Seasol company does one called power feed I think. Even the coles fish emulsion is pretty good. Normal seasol seems to be best for transplanting and fruiting time.

Hey Tony the plants are looking good mate. The 7's look bad ass


----------



## Steve (28/12/09)

Sames happening with mine Big-d. Germinated in little seed raising greenhouses about 2-3 months ago. Transferred to pots and they are still only about 2-3inches tall. Lost a few to earwigs, 2yr old deciding to pull them all out, being flattened with a basketball, pots tipped over by dog etc etc. It'll be winter before we know it here in Canberra.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tony (28/12/09)

Oh bugger.

I took mine out of the seed raising trays and put them in 4 inch pots and they got to aboout 3 or 4 inches tall and stopped growing. I have left some in these little pots and they never grew any bigger.

The rest i put in big 25 litter pots and they are growing huge, as you can see from the pictures. I have some in the garden that were germinated at the same time as the ones in pots and they are still only 3 or 4 inches tall because they stop getting direct sunlight at lunchtime.

The superhots can be a bit difficult and if they arnt in ideal conditions, they just wont work.

My over wintered Bhut is in differnt soil to what i usually use and it hates it. It drops every single flower. Its only set one chilli, which is almost ripe and im thanking god i still have a bag of frozen ones from last year. I will just have to keep it alive and pot it in the mix it likes next year.

I need the Bhuts for my Curry hot sauce, which i will be making more of later on today 

cheers


----------



## big d (30/12/09)

Cheers Cube will give the fish emulsion a go and reckon i will up the pot size to there final resting/growing space .


----------



## Tony (4/1/10)

Woo Hoo.... i had a package turn up today from the UK

I got some Red Rocoto seeds...... as the fruit flys killed every chilli i grew a couple years back, but i have traps now that kill em all!
I got some Assam Bhut Jalokia seeds, the ones i grow now are CPI (Chilli Pepper Institute) Bhuts and are guaranteed pure strain but these are pure strain from the indian ones.
I got some seeds called Raja Mirch. They are the origional indian Naga Morich and have been tested at almost 1.6 million SHU  

here is a link to where i got them

http://www.chileseeds.co.uk/hot_chili_pepper_seed.htm

they also sent me some free seeds called "ring of fire".... they sound like life as i know it  They are a hot style of ceyanne chilli that will be great to grow for sauce next year. 

cheers


----------



## Cube (14/1/10)

Pic time. Here is my little chilli patch in pots wrapping around some olive and orange trees in the background.....

Overview of most pots;







2 x Bhut Jolokias in semi shade hardening off now out of the green house;






1 x 7 pot, 1 x goats weed ( furry buggar )..... cheers Tony for all the super hots below 






2 x birds eye going well;






2 x small rainbow and background devils tongue;






Goats weed and fly traps;






2 x rainbow not liking the polystyrene box;






7 pot hardening off in the green room with patio romas and tiny toms;






stuck in the middle of this lot is my first rainbow plant fruiting like mad but hard to tell in the pic;






Cheers.


----------



## Tony (14/1/10)

Awsome stuff mate! There looking fantastic.

Put the 7's, bhuts and devil tongues where they get lots and lots of sunshine. Maximum you can manage and keep the roots damp...... not too wet. Feed em with power grow every second water and they will go nuts.

You might get some late season fruit off them but once it cools down in late april/may, they will just stop dead, drop their leaves and look like half dead sticks. Keep them alive, and in august / september, but them back, re pot them in fresh soil and watch em go!

cheers


----------



## Cube (14/1/10)

Thanks Tony. If I put the chilli's in the all day sun they just shrivel up and go mega limp. They can only handle half day so far with the exception of the birds eye's that are bigger. That's why some are in morning sun and others in arvo sun. They seem to be lasting longer in more and more full sun as they get bigger but not gonna risk it whilst at work. This weekend I'll see if they have toughened up and try it as you recommend, chilli master :lol:

Edit: Second water Tony as in every second day?


----------



## Tony (15/1/10)

yeah every 2nd or 3rd day. I just put about 10Ml's in a 9 liter watering can.

Hmmmmm might go take some pics of my plants now 

cheers


----------



## Steve (15/1/10)

Cube, thanks for the pics. You just helped me identify my 7 pots and goats weeds. They all got mixed up when they were neatly plucked from their seed raising trays by my youngest son. My 7's and goats are about the same size as yours. Unfortunately though theres only a couple of months left in Canberra before it starts to cool down. Doubt I will get anything off them. Ive a couple more growing but I dont know what they are from your pics.
Cheers
Steve

Edit......ive also got a fang fly trap. Bought it for my eldest. He loves it.

Edit Edit.....Tony please can you take a pic of your bottle of power grow?


----------



## Cube (15/1/10)

Steve said:


> Edit Edit.....Tony please can you take a pic of your bottle of power grow?



I would say it the one on the left in the pic.


----------



## Phoney (16/1/10)

Sorry I CBF reading the entire 33 pages of this thread, but do you guys have any good recipes for relishes or chutneys?

I pickle my chili's with a simple 1 part white vinegar, 4 part boiled water, 1 tsp salt, a dozen peppercorns, a sliced garlic clove - and then si that in a steralized jar for 3+ months. But id love a good chili jam recipe! Or maybe a tomato & chilli chutney...


----------



## Tony (17/1/10)

here are some of mine

Douglahs:











Thai Super Hot






Faria (tobago scotch bonnet)






Thai Sun






Ancho






7 Pod


----------



## Cube (18/1/10)

Blardy hell Tony those 7's just scare me to bits mate  Can't wait for mine and having some powder like yours last season. :lol: 

Your plants are doing really well. All mine survived the 38 deg here today quite well. I did give them a real good drink in the morning with grey water and at 1530 they were doing Ok in all day sun. Gave em a good power feed and a tad of seasol for good measure later in the afternoon.


----------



## Steve (19/1/10)

That Thai sun plants a nice looking plant Tony. Plenty of chillies and flowers on it too.

I dont know what to do with mine. Stick em in the ground this weekend where I know they will pump ahead or leave them in pots and bring them indoors when it starts getting cold. Try and keep them as indoor plants until next year? I had loads of late plants last year too and they all died as soon as the first frost got them around. Only a couple of months away now.  

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tony (19/1/10)

Steve said:


> That Thai sun plants a nice looking plant Tony. Plenty of chillies and flowers on it too.
> 
> I dont know what to do with mine. Stick em in the ground this weekend where I know they will pump ahead or leave them in pots and bring them indoors when it starts getting cold. Try and keep them as indoor plants until next year? I had loads of late plants last year too and they all died as soon as the first frost got them around. Only a couple of months away now.
> 
> ...



Mmmm these superhots are native to the equator, so frosts will kill them very quickly.

Id say bring em in, keep them alive (they will become hybernating sticks) and as soon as it starts to warm up, re pot the mand get them in as much direct sun as you possible can. Even if it means putting them on the bloody roof!

cheers


----------



## Cube (3/2/10)

Pic time!
Picked, dried 32 chillis off this rainbow the other day and ground them all up into a powder. Nice heat...6/10 maybe but does have nice smokey flavour for some reason. Yum.






Ha! - about 2 months ago I picked off a chilli from the above rainbow and ate it whilst having a beer outside. I squirted a few seeds into the little spring onion box and about eight came up. I thinned it out to one and it's now got flowers on it!





Overview on now:







Tops of birds eyes almost flowering like mad:






and about to be flowers:






7 pot about to flower!






Bhut Jokokia about to flower:






Goats weeds about to flower...!:










7 pot and Bhut jolokia






That'll do for now..next pic time will be setting super hots! YEAH!


----------



## Tony (5/2/10)

Awsome!

I cant wait to see what grows on those plants... being open polinated and all. 

Gotta love the hairy goats weeds hey. Mine dropped chillis all over the place and they are sprouting by the dozzen. i have let one go and its a couple feet tall now with a couple chillis on it. They are a bit bitter but bloody hot. hit you like a cricket bat in the face.

cheers


----------



## raven19 (5/2/10)

I have planted some of Tony's seeds into punnets, and only one of the 3 types I have tried this time have taken off. Only 3cm or so of growth, but its a start. I dare say some of the varieties are sloooow starters?

My hop cuttings failed miserably again... go the chillis!!!! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Tony (5/2/10)

its a bit late raven. You really want to get these super hots going in september. as soon as it cools down they will stop dead in their tracks. Try and keep em alive over winter if you can and pot them up next spring.

watch them go then!


----------



## raven19 (5/2/10)

Fair enough! It has been wierd weather in Adelaide these last 3 or so months, real hot early, then cool snaps. Poor plants have no idea what time of year it is!

My other older chilli plants (2+ years old) that I have are going gangbusters, lots of flowers and fruit on them.


----------



## Cube (5/2/10)

Tony said:


> Awsome!
> 
> I cant wait to see what grows on those plants... being open polinated and all.
> 
> ...




Good to hear about the goats weed. Have a guy close to me who thinks his chillis are hot. Birds eyes, Bishops hats etc. I'll grind some 7's up and give him some powder and others. Maybe even make him a beef pattie 

Open pollination: I'll be separating them all over the the place when the flowers open, which is now on the goats and birds. I'm brushing each flower with separate brushes for each plant in the hope that I can keep them true until winter time. Interesting concept and experiment. I'm thinking of crossing the bhuts and 7's with the birds eyes to see what comes out. Maybe the Rainbow chillis would be a better experiment crossed with bhuts.....


----------



## Tony (6/2/10)

found a large collection of Jalapinos on a couple placys yesterday, so picked them and pickled them up last night. I got all these off 2 plants not a foot tall each.






I brought 2 cups of cider vinigar and 2 cups of water to the boil, added 2 teaspoons of salt and dropped the chopped chilli's in. lid on, return to the boil and boil for about 20 seconds. remove from hot plate and start spooning it strait into the jars. They should look half cooked. still partly bright green.











fill with chilli, tp up with the liquid and put on the lid.

Invert and let cool. This will effectivly no chill the jar. i dont boil them, waste of time.






One of them had a bit of conjoined twin myslexia happening 






and here are a few Douglahs i picked. There not true Douglahs, taste just like chocolate habs but a bit hotter...... very nice chilli all the same. Will make some great sauce with these puppies! I have 2 plants and the other one has these super pale green chillies on it that are turning red/brown kind of colour.






cheers


----------



## Cube (6/2/10)

Great stuff Tony. How long will they last in a fridge or shelf? Stuff like that needs to be eaten quickly once opened?

If this rain tonight doesn't ease off I'll have no chillis for a while as it will smash all the flowers off my plants. About 5 goats weeds and now about 25 birds eyes flowers are setting......


----------



## Tony (7/2/10)

they last for as long as the lid on the jar will last. Im opening jars 2 years old and they are fine. 

Once you open them they are fine for a while as well. I just keep them in the fridge and under the vinigar solution.

I usually aim to have a dozzen bottles at the end of the chilli season to keep me going through the winter. love em on jatx with cheese

cheers


----------



## kirem (15/2/10)

View attachment 35739


View attachment 35740


getting ready for making salami in a few months. chilli sauce is first on the list


----------



## raven19 (15/2/10)

Jaysus Kirem! Thats alotta chilli goodness there!!!

Just a quick update on my small chill seedlings from Tony's kindly dontated seed.

I have no green thumb at all...






Some other chilli's in the garden.


----------



## Goofinder (16/2/10)

I've just picked my first Orange Habanero from my $4 Stratco plant that I picked up last year. Looks like there are plenty more on there getting ready so I might try and grow a few more types next year.


----------



## chopdog (18/2/10)

I bought a new chilli sauce yesterday called KANGAROO KICK HABANERO SAUCE from THE CHILLI MAN. When i paid for it the bloke in the deli warned me to be careful with this one "its a 10/10 on the heat scale".I am not a chilli staunch like most of you fellow brewers but i do like to feel the burn, but nothing! barely even felt a tingle, i even had the wife give it a try who is not a chilli fan and she said it was nice. What tha

Has anyone else tried this sauce? Great flavor tho


----------



## Tony (18/2/10)

I got a bottle many years ago and it was mouth wateringly hot. And i mean really hot.

Id say its been watered down.

make your own mate........ if you go back i have posted full instructions on sauce making...... its really easy and you get exactly what you want.

cheers


----------



## Steve (18/2/10)

kirem said:


> View attachment 35739
> 
> 
> View attachment 35740
> ...



:icon_drool2: 

******* Canberra's shite for growing chillis. Very envious of you lot.


----------



## chopdog (18/2/10)

Tony said:


> I got a bottle many years ago and it was mouth wateringly hot. And i mean really hot.
> 
> Id say its been watered down.
> 
> ...




Yeah thats the plan. Picked up 4 small habanero plants fom bunnings last week for $3 each. so sauce making will be a little down the track. I've got another sauce which warms me up its called ring of fire, i got it up the hunter :icon_cheers:


----------



## Tony (18/2/10)

Steve said:


> :icon_drool2:
> 
> ******* Canberra's shite!



Thats more like it...... its full of politicians


----------



## Goofinder (27/2/10)

Just noticed that my habanero plant is covered in ants. Is this a problem, and what should I do about it?


----------



## Cube (27/2/10)

The ants may be collecting the 'residue' from I think aphids or another bug. Check under all leaves for anything odd. I have noticed ants on some of mine but until I see damage I don't care because they can help pollinate pods

My goats weed pods are black now and some bhuts have taken and devils tongue has a few taken pods!!



Goofinder said:


> Just noticed that my habanero plant is covered in ants. Is this a problem, and what should I do about it?


----------



## Fantoman (27/2/10)

Goofinder said:


> Just noticed that my habanero plant is covered in ants. Is this a problem, and what should I do about it?



Ants are usually a sign of scale on the plant - as far as I am aware, the ants farm the scale insect as the scale secretes a sugary substance that the ants feed on.... A quick spray with white oil should get rid of the scale and thus the ants as well...


----------



## Goofinder (27/2/10)

Had a look under the leaves and there's heaps of bugs there, not sure what they are. I sprayed it with pyrethum about a week ago so as said the ants are probably cleaning up.


----------



## Cube (27/2/10)

You'll find the ants are quite smart. They will 'heard' or carry some bugs onto your plant and 'harvest' the residue that the bugs leave behind. Start white oiling your plants but BEWARE don't spray the flowers or they'll fall off. They do - I spray my flowers and decimated all flowers on a birds eye last week. Plant doing well but now re growing flowers apart from maybe 80 chillis already turning from green/black to red soon.


----------



## Tony (5/3/10)

Knocked off at a decent hour today... got home, poured a pint and went harvesting. I have left it a bit late and lost about 1/4 of the crop but oh well..... will be right for the winter.

Here is the harvest. 






Bhut Jalokia's.......... Sssssssssmoken!






Choc Hab bastardised type thing i got seeds for from a fella in florida. They are very nice flavoured and about half as hot as a habanaro.






These were suposed to be Douglah's but they are cross polinated with something. The other plant from the same seeds grew brown chillis that look the same. They are a bit hotter than a habanero and have a very spicy fruity taste. Nice chillis, but i wont keep the plant. the fruit flys love em.......... bastards. Lost 3/4 of the chillis the the bloody queenslanders <_< 






Faria or Tobago Scotch Bonnet. Heat and flavour of a habanero but thick fleshed and better tasting. May keep this one and get it going again next year.






Jalapino's. I let them mature to craze up and some go red for flavour. They are good red too... but i do like them green. 






A few different Thai varieties. The green ones are an unknown variery... were usposed to be a short round chilli called the hot cherry but they grew a bit different. As soon as they go red they are rotton so i picked them green for a green curry. Very nice green too. Little red ones are Thai Sun's and the long red ones are Thai super hots. All very hot and very tasty. All ready for some Thai currys this winter 






HEre are some of the Brown Douglahs. Not pure strain but ok.






cheers


----------



## Cube (5/3/10)

I'd be so happy with that lot Tony. Mine are still green but getting there and ONE sole Bhut Jolokia ( about 6 flowers dropped off ). I think it was all the shit house rain we have had over the last month or so up here. I haven't watered my plants for over a month and the pot soil is still wet.......


----------



## Tony (5/3/10)

I got about 1/5th the crop this year from the Bhuts and 7's but they hated the sandy compacy soil i put them in.

Ill have less plants next year but ones i love. 

Bhuts, 7's, Devil Tongues and Jalapinos. Will be growing some others too like the Raja Mirch (1,600,000 SHU) Manzano red and Ring of fire.... basicly a very hot thai type chilli.


----------



## mrmatt (8/3/10)

Only just started a chilli plant, pinched from a friends garden because we loved them so much. Had a bit of a problem with aphids and ants which i fixed with white oil. Since then though the plant has decide to drop 70% of its leaves...i dont know what ive done wrong. So far we've only got one chilli off it..anyone got tips how to keep it alive?


----------



## raven19 (8/3/10)

Tony said:


> Jalapino's. I let them mature to craze up and some go red for flavour. They are good red too... but i do like them green.



Tony, I may have to hit you up for some seeds from the Jalpino's if possible mate for next season planting?

Got a mate who is keen for some Jalapino beers... B)


----------



## Cube (8/3/10)

Cube said:


> You'll find the ants are quite smart. They will 'heard' or carry some bugs onto your plant and 'harvest' the residue that the bugs leave behind. Start white oiling your plants but BEWARE don't spray the flowers or they'll fall off. They do - I spray my flowers and decimated all flowers on a birds eye last week. Plant doing well but now re growing flowers apart from maybe 80 chillis already turning from green/black to red soon.






mrmatt said:


> Only just started a chilli plant, pinched from a friends garden because we loved them so much. Had a bit of a problem with aphids and ants which i fixed with white oil. Since then though the plant has decide to drop 70% of its leaves...i dont know what ive done wrong. So far we've only got one chilli off it..anyone got tips how to keep it alive?





Maybe you sprayed, as I did, the flowers with white oil. I have found it makes the flowers drop off.


----------



## Goofinder (8/3/10)

Cube said:


> Maybe you sprayed, as I did, the flowers with white oil. I have found it makes the flowers drop off.


Pyrethrum did the same to the flowers on my habanero. Question is, how do you spray the leaves but not the flowers? 

I'm not too worried this time around as there are about 30 habaneros about to turn orange which will keep me going for a while...


----------



## InCider (24/3/10)

Hey Tony,

Check out what they're doing with your chillies!

"World's hottest chilli: the new weapon against terrorism" 

SMH Chilli link


----------



## Cube (24/3/10)

Time for some pods.....

Bhut Jolokia:







Tai Hots:











Goats weed:





Coming along is the devils tongue - pods soon. Have hundreds of rainbows in the freezer now.
7 pots are not doing much although due to one being raped by bugs and both smashed by all the rain lately. They're just now starting to recover now.


----------



## Steve (24/3/10)

From Tonys seeds ive ended up with 1 goats weed plant and bout 6 bhuts. Ive taken 3 chillis off the goats weed. When are you meant to take them off when they are black or red? The bhuts are very healthy (and big) with lots of flowers but but no fruit yet, with about 2-3 weeks to go before the frosts start its just getting too cold for them down here. Ive taken the goats weed and a couple of bhuts out of the ground and into pots to move undercover from the inevitable frosts of an evening. Shits me to tears.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Cube (24/3/10)

Goats weeds go from green to black to red when ripe. I am using a few methods of helping the pollination along. One is the old tomato method and shake the plant so the flowers move and another is using a soft brush and run it over the flowers. One brush per species of course. Works well. I have found the flowers on the super hots real pansy to movement so they get the brush.


----------



## Steve (3/4/10)

Crikey the goatsweeds are bitter arent they. I finely chopped one and spinkled on my salad the other night (as you do with untried, strange chillies) to go with steak n chips. The heat was great, but bloody bitter, couldnt finish it. What do you guys do with your goatsweeds?

Hey some good news too....ive got one of the bhut plants covered in fruit. Im going to take it out of the ground very soon and stick it in a pot out of the oncoming frosts.

Also I have some plants which I thought were the normal green chillies that you get from woolies (I always plant a few of those). But these one are smaller fruit and they are growing upwards. I think it might be the devils tongue. I'll take some pics today and post them.!

Cheers
Steve

Edit....i'll be taking all the plants out of the ground and into a nice warm sunny sheltered spot. See how they go over winter.


----------



## Steve (3/4/10)

Steve said:


> Crikey the goatsweeds are bitter arent they. I finely chopped one and spinkled on my salad the other night (as you do with untried, strange chillies) to go with steak n chips. The heat was great, but bloody bitter, couldnt finish it. What do you guys do with your goatsweeds?
> 
> Hey some good news too....ive got one of the bhut plants covered in fruit. Im going to take it out of the ground very soon and stick it in a pot out of the oncoming frosts.
> 
> ...



Heres my chilli patch:




my Bhut babies. Its weird, only one has fruit out of 6 plants. The others are covered in flowers though:




and the ones I think might be devils tongues:




my scraggly, rough as guts goats weed (with a bhut behind). This thing has had a hard life. Plucked out of the dirt as a seedling, rolled over with a toy lawn mower, emptied out of the pot and dragged round the yard by the dog (she did that only once!):




Given another 2-3 months and they'd be fine but Canberra is now below 10 at night. Our first frosts are usually round about now and they'll be cactus. Taking them out this arvo into pots.

Thanks Tony!
Steve


----------



## Tony (4/4/10)

Probably the last lot of pics of my chilli season. THe leaves ate turning yellow and dropping off, flowering has all but stopped and they are starting to rot before they ripen from the colder weather.

I have a good stock in the freezer though 

here are some nice Bhut Jalokias i picked the other day. They are going in some sauce very soon.






One of the last 7 Pods to ripen. THere are a a few more green ones left on there to come. 






Ripe Fatalii






And Faria..... the Tobago Scotch Bonnet. These are great! GOing to over winter this one!






Self Sown Goatsweed. These things have been coming up like weeds all summer. I let this one run from Xmas time. Its still flowering like mad. THe Goatsweed are actually quite cold tollerant.











The Douglah plant was a bit of a flop. The fruit flys took out half the crop and the rest kind of rot as they ripen..... too much rail of late i think






cheers


----------



## Cube (4/4/10)

Made my first batch of sauce today from 20 of the 95 Thai Hots I harvested today. 

Recipe:
1 kg skinned tomatoes
4 tbls spoons garlic
1 cup vinegar
1 cup water
heaps of basil from garden
tin pineapple chunks
salt and pepper
tsp paprika
tsp oregano from garden ( dried )
tsp lemon thyme from garden ( dried )
dribble white wine vinegar

Usual fry onions, garlic, chilli etc. boil down then magic bullet the crap out of it and got the below pics of it. How long will this last? Do I fridge it all now or when I open a bottle fridge and use with a week? Bung the rest in the cupboard for 2 months max? I'll need to give most of it away if it only lasts a few weeks....

Cheers:


----------



## Tony (4/4/10)

Cube...... i make sauce by simmering it for 10 min and using vinigar and it lasts in the cupboard indefinatly. I have had some here for 12 months and its fine. The flavour dies off but its still fine. I like to use it before this though so if i have an over stock after a couple months, i give it away and make more fresh. 

In the fridge it will last ages!

That Bhut looks wind too...... what are you going to do with it?


----------



## Cube (4/4/10)

Hey Tony. Glad you asked about the bhut. Have a couple of devil tongues coming along as well and plenty of goats. Would like to bottle something with each to get more knowledge of heat and flavour of each type. So - one bhut.... a sauce and a slither to try raw. Suggestions on a maybe 1/2 litre of sauce with a single bhut or whatever you recommend??


----------



## Tony (4/4/10)

Mmmmmm Sauce with Bhuts. 

Id say make a simple tomatoe based hot sauce.

2 or 3 nice roma's, skinned and seeded, chopped. Drop them in a pot with the chopped Bhut, half a griled and skinned red capcicum, big pinch (5 fingered) of salt, pepper, a chopped garlic clove, teaspoon yellow mustard seeds and a good pinch of dried oregano. Pour in about 1/3 cup of white vinigar and simmer (lid on) for 15 min to soften, steralise and intigrate flavours.

Pour it in the feed processor and blitz it. It will be quite watery so you need to get yourself some Xanthan gum (health food store) and sprinkle about 1/4 teaspoon in while its hot and blending. Too much and it will go like jelly when cold. Its right when it just kind of holds bubbles when hot but is still fluid and watery. This method maked the smoothest, most wonderfully flavoured sauce. Much better than boiling all the flavours out of it.

If your game, give my indian sauce a go...... full recipe and instructions are a few pages back on here.

Use the Devil Tongues in a simple pinaple based sauce..... recipe and instructions also a few pages back.

Highly recomended sauces.

I make the hot sauce above a lot with a couple bhuts of 7 Pods in it. Its wonderful!

cheers


----------



## Cube (4/4/10)

Thanks Tony. I have those recipes on hard drive  I will grab some of that gum. I tried to get some today actually but found none. Now I know where to get if from I'll be all set. 

Will report on out come.......


----------



## Tony (4/4/10)

Just remember to go easy on the gum.

Might be a good idea to have a trial run with a can of cheap tomatoes and some vinigar first..... heat it, and sprinkle in some gum while its blending...... its Really easy to stuff up by adding too much.

A trial run will give you some confidence using the stuff. I have turned a couple batches to jelly by thinking..... Ohhh its still wattery, it needs just a sprinkle more.

WRONG!


----------



## Tony (7/4/10)

A Fellow Chilli head i know is starting out home brewing....... he is a member here but lurks.

He grows some champion chillis, and dropped some around last night, for me to try and save seeds from 

here is the haul. THere were a couple other yellow varieties that i forgot..... and will save the seeds from as well.






He got much better Douglah seeds than i did, and i will be stripping some of these of seeds and drying them..... some will go in a Douglah hot sauce  Still dreaming up how to make it. They are the Real Deal!






Some awsome Naga Morich






Yellow 7 Pods. Very hard to get these.






These 7 Pods are huge! We broke a small one in half last night and they smell exactly the same as mine... and are all yellow and sticky inside with capcicum oils! VERY SCARY CHILLIS!











And a few very hard to get Trinidad Scorpions.... with tails! Will be collecting every seed from these!






Just thought you all may like to see some awsome and extremely rare chillis. Cant wait till next spring now!

CHeers


----------



## Cube (7/4/10)

Oh god oh god oh god. Immediate chubby. Do I need to bribe you to remember :wub: my addy for seeds?....


----------



## Cube (8/4/10)

Here is my only Bhut so far. A sauce awaits this one. I swear it is giving me the one finger salute!


----------



## Steve (8/4/10)

Cube said:


> Here is my only Bhut so far. A sauce awaits this one. I swear it is giving me the one finger salute!



They're mean looking bastards arent they?

Tony what do you do with your goats weed chillies as the one I had the other night was nice but very bitter. Admittedly it wasnt ripe, it was black instead of red. Do they sweeten up a bit the more they mature?

Nice looking chillies from your mate too Tony.

Cube, definately go the sauce with vinegar instead of water. Preferably malt vinegar I think from memory.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Cube (8/4/10)

Steve said:


> They're mean looking bastards arent they?
> 
> Cube, definately go the sauce with vinegar instead of water. Preferably malt vinegar I think from memory.
> 
> ...



So replace all the water with vinegar huh. I got the recipe base from here. Will do all vinegar for the bhut sauce. Cheers.


----------



## Steve (9/4/10)

Cube said:


> So replace all the water with vinegar huh. I got the recipe base from here. Will do all vinegar for the bhut sauce. Cheers.



This is the recipe for the last lot of sauce I made which was very nice.

Tropical Summer Sauce

12 Orange habs
1 cup white vinegar
2 cup apple juice
1 cup water
1/4 cup lime juice
tbspn cinnamon powder
1/2 tin pineapple chunks
1/2 tin mango slices
1/2 tin apricot and peach slices
tspn salt
few drops of red food colouring.

Cider vinegar works well too.
Just make it up, chop n change to suit.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tony (9/4/10)

Hey Steve.

They are a fairly bitter chilli but get really hot when they are red.

Good in a Vindalo thats already acidic from vinigar or a tart tomatoe chutney.


----------



## fraser_john (19/4/10)

Fark, harvest time for the habaneros and time to make some chilli lime sauce.

Did not get any post kitchen aid processing, but just dipping your finger in and tasting it is a trip!


----------



## Fents (20/4/10)

what attcment is that for the aid FJ? just brought my missus one and need to suss all the attacments


----------



## Fourstar (20/4/10)

Fents said:


> what attcment is that for the aid FJ? just brought my missus one and need to suss all the attacments



Looks like a mincer to me.


----------



## fraser_john (20/4/10)

Fents said:


> what attcment is that for the aid FJ? just brought my missus one and need to suss all the attacments



It is a strainer attachment. Uses the mincer body, but has a long conical screw and a stainless seive. Strips out all the seeds/skins yet extracts all the pulp etc.

I bought a full suite of attachments when I got mine years ago and have used them all.


----------



## drsmurto (20/4/10)

Fatalli!

I gave the seeds Tony sent me to a mate who lives down on the plains and has much better conditions for chilli growing. He didnt have much luck with them but yesterday sent me an MMS with a pic of a chilli he grew but didn't label.

Its a fatalli! So now i get to do the Tony 'taste and dribble' test. :lol: 

Hopefully it will survive the winter and be able to do better next year.


----------



## Airgead (2/5/10)

Made some sauce tonight. Chilli, lime and coconut.

Used about 10 Tobagos (same basic flavour as a hab but without the heat - very fruity) and a few habs. A tin of coconut milk, the juice of 2 or 3 limes and a chopped onion. Fry up the onion and chilli in a pan. Add the coconut milk and lime. Let come to the boil. Blend up with some xanthan gun to thicken. Its fantastic.




Apologies for the photo.. the camera has of course decided to focus on the kids bendy straw in the background and not my chilli sauce. I'm too pissed to take another though so that will ahve to do.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Steve (15/5/10)

Do Bhut Jolokias turn bright yellow before turning red?


----------



## Peteoz77 (15/5/10)

I found a pile of Chili seeds in my cupboard that I bought a few years ago... completely forgot that I had bought them.. So, I now have the following planted:

Bhut Jolokia
Red Scotch Bonnet X 2
Orange Habernero X 2
Red Habernero X 2
Black Cuban
Firecracker
Penis Pepper
Red "s" whatever the hell that is..

I only planted one seed of each to see what happens. I also forgot to soak them overnight, but the soil is plenty moist, so we will see what happens.


----------



## Tony (15/5/10)

Peteoz77 said:


> I found a pile of Chili seeds in my cupboard that I bought a few years ago... completely forgot that I had bought them.. So, I now have the following planted:



Save the the rest of the seeds for September and get them going then. They are summer plants and die off in the winter. Most of those ones you have are native to the tropics and India where its very hot. 

Start them in a small pot of seed reaising mix in about August or september..... when its warmimg back up and the mights are warmer, and plant them out in the warmest sunniest part of your garden and feed them lots. The seeds will need constant temps up around 20 to 25 deg to sprout.

Also Ouls seeds sometimes wont take off so well, depends on how they were stored.

cheers

PS..... i like your taste in chilli's


----------



## Tony (15/5/10)

Steve said:


> Do Bhut Jolokias turn bright yellow before turning red?




Oooo missed this one........ no mate, sounds like you have Devil Tongues! They are yellow.


----------



## Steve (15/5/10)

Peteoz77 said:


> I found a pile of Chili seeds in my cupboard that I bought a few years ago... completely forgot that I had bought them.. So, I now have the following planted:
> 
> Bhut Jolokia
> Red Scotch Bonnet X 2
> ...






mate......should wait till spring. Buckleys chance of growing at this time of year in Canberra. Ive got a few bhut jolokia plants that are still flowering. You can have a couple of you want? You'll need to keep it inside though in a sunny spot.


Edit.....actually they might be devil tongues! I'll take a pic soon as I can find batteries for the camera


----------



## Steve (15/5/10)

Tony said:


> PS..... i like your taste in chilli's



me too.....might have to grab some of those seeds fella


----------



## Steve (15/5/10)

Here we go:
Possibly devil tongues



This one is same looking plant, same shape and colour leaves etc, but different shape fruit and the one in the background is orangy/red:



No idea what this one is:



Cheers
Steve


----------



## Cube (15/5/10)

Steve said:


> Here we go:
> Possibly devil tongues
> View attachment 38005
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve (15/5/10)

Cheers cube. I know the bottom one is definately not goats weed as I have one of them and have ID'd it already.....probably right about the birds eye. I do remember germinating some but the seedlings all lost their name tags!


----------



## Peteoz77 (15/5/10)

I'm going to buy a "growing Light" to put over these and try to get them going... Wish me luck!


----------



## Steve (15/5/10)

Peteoz77 said:


> I'm going to buy a "growing Light" to put over these and try to get them going... Wish me luck!




Put the seed trays on a heat pad. That'll get them germinated


----------



## Tony (15/5/10)

Steve said:


> Here we go:
> Possibly devil tongues
> View attachment 38005
> 
> ...


----------



## Airgead (15/5/10)

More Sauce - Mexican this time.




Big handful of Santa Fe chillies seeda and all. 
1 tin tomato pure. 
Large onion. 
Few cloves garlic. 
Cumin seeds
Smoked Paprika
Xanthan gum

Scorch onion and garlic in a dry pan (you want hem slightly black round the edges).
Add some oil. Chuck in the chopped chillies and cumin seeds. Fry for a minute or 2.
Add the tomato puree and the smoked paprika (no heat from that but gives it that fantastic smokey flavour).
Salt to taste.
Bring to a boil and let cook for 5 mins or so.
Throw in the blender and whizz up with a little gum to thicken.

Medium heat sauce with a fantastic flavour.

Next on the list - thai chilli sauce with lime and fish sauce.

Cheers
Dave

Edit - spelling


----------



## Cube (17/5/10)

Question on chillis from the freezer lads. I have a couple of ounce bags in the freezer of Hot Thai and want to dry them and make flakes for sprinkling on whatever. If I use a dehydrator on the defrosted chillis and dry them out totally will I get flakes or mush because defrosted chilli is not crunchy as we know. 

Short from cracking out the dehydrator and drying a couple of pods ( and wasting all that energy ) any thoughts?

My Devils Tongues, Jolokias are still flowering and setting fruit like crazy :beerbang:


----------



## Katherine (17/5/10)

Airgead said:


> More Sauce - Mexican this time.
> 
> View attachment 38022
> 
> ...



you are one busy man!


----------



## rendo (18/5/10)

Hey Cube,

I have never made 'flakes' from frozen chillies. HOWEVER, I make chilli powder all the time from frozen chillies. Basically its the same process as flakes, I just grind them all the way to powder in a spice/coffee grinder type thing. (ps...I only use my grinder for chillies, I have another one for coffee  ) lets hope I dont get the two confused one day.

hope that helps

rendo



Cube said:


> Question on chillis from the freezer lads. I have a couple of ounce bags in the freezer of Hot Thai and want to dry them and make flakes for sprinkling on whatever. If I use a dehydrator on the defrosted chillis and dry them out totally will I get flakes or mush because defrosted chilli is not crunchy as we know.
> 
> Short from cracking out the dehydrator and drying a couple of pods ( and wasting all that energy ) any thoughts?
> 
> My Devils Tongues, Jolokias are still flowering and setting fruit like crazy :beerbang:


----------



## Steve (18/5/10)

rendo said:


> Hey Cube,
> 
> I have never made 'flakes' from frozen chillies. HOWEVER, I make chilli powder all the time from frozen chillies. Basically its the same process as flakes, I just grind them all the way to powder in a spice/coffee grinder type thing. (ps...I only use my grinder for chillies, I have another one for coffee  ) lets hope I dont get the two confused one day.
> 
> ...




how and when do you dry the chillies or powder. Grinding a frozen chilli in a grinder would turn it to mush


----------



## Cube (18/5/10)

Cheers rendo. I will be drying them in a dehydrator Steve to crispy dry. I've made plenty of powder by drying them in my machine and using my magic bullet to powder them but they were fresh not frozen going into the drying machine I was thinking it 'may' make a difference but apparently not. I use a mortar and pestal to lightly smash them up to flakes. Great in home made breads and pizza bases mmmmmm


----------



## Steve (18/5/10)

Cube said:


> Cheers rendo. I will be drying them in a dehydrator Steve to crispy dry. I've made plenty of powder by drying them in my machine and using my magic bullet to powder them but they were fresh not frozen going into the drying machine I was thinking it 'may' make a difference but apparently not. I use a mortar and pestal to lightly smash them up to flakes. Great in home made breads and pizza bases mmmmmm



I had loads of those green chillies you get from woolies last year after growing from seeds. I let them all mature until they were red and dried on the window sill. Ground them up and they turned into nice flakes in the oven on low for a while....still got a few little jars full.


----------



## rendo (18/5/10)

Steve said:


> how and when do you dry the chillies or powder. Grinding a frozen chilli in a grinder would turn it to mush




Guys, I will try to get the time to write up my method of making powder here. In summary its really simple

1. Get chillies (from freezer, tree, market, etc)
2. cut them up into rough sized bits, i use a light hit with a blender to do this, or scissors do the trick
3. dry them as best u can. I usually lay them out flat in the sun (in summer) Or in winter I put them on trays then in the oven...mine goes down to 50degC. You may need to stir around the chillies to help drying.
4. make sure they are really dry
5. powder them up in a grinder (i use a spice/coffee grinder....but its "my chilli grinder" never to be used for anything else, esp coffee)
6. I then pop the powder back into the oven (regardless of sun dried or oven dried in step 3) on big pizza trays, as flat as i can get it to dry even further. CAREFUL here cause its easy to burn....dont want to waste all that effort and chilli...

Once done, i put into jars and its done. I sometimes put the little sachets of dessicant in the jar too....sometimes.

rendo

(i think I just wrote my method up....)


----------



## rendo (18/5/10)

i am sure u'll be happy with it, just dry the chillies up nicely....i like to cut them up a bit first, then dry....once crispy, then grind away. as mentioned above, once powdered I like to give it a further drying to be sure  (done it a truck load of times...no complaints)

rendo




Cube said:


> Cheers rendo. I will be drying them in a dehydrator Steve to crispy dry. I've made plenty of powder by drying them in my machine and using my magic bullet to powder them but they were fresh not frozen going into the drying machine I was thinking it 'may' make a difference but apparently not. I use a mortar and pestal to lightly smash them up to flakes. Great in home made breads and pizza bases mmmmmm


----------



## Tony (19/5/10)

Cube said:


> Question on chillis from the freezer lads. I have a couple of ounce bags in the freezer of Hot Thai and want to dry them and make flakes for sprinkling on whatever. If I use a dehydrator on the defrosted chillis and dry them out totally will I get flakes or mush because defrosted chilli is not crunchy as we know.
> 
> Short from cracking out the dehydrator and drying a couple of pods ( and wasting all that energy ) any thoughts?
> 
> My Devils Tongues, Jolokias are still flowering and setting fruit like crazy :beerbang:



defrosting frozen chillies makes them go all soggy cause the cell walls have been split by the liquid in them expanding when frozen. As they defrost all the liquid runs out and leaves the chilli a flacid sloppy mess but no different in the grand scheme of things if you want to cook with it or dry it.

Just chuck em in the dehydrator and dry them as normal. They will be fine!

I see your hotties are going off up there....... mine have died back and dropped their leaves, we have the fire on now. The advantages of living in queensland!

cheers


----------



## Cube (19/5/10)

Tony, the Devils Tongues and Bhut's are going nuts right now. Throwing out flowers and fruit...finally. The rainbows are shedding leaves. The Birds eyes are sprouting new flowers and fruit as well. For how much longer??..... Hope it dosen't stop!

Saving the devil's and bhuts for sauces and hopefully the romas and chilli's ripen at the same time for this!

Yes - I ate my first bhut and Devils Tongue raw.... shit mate I nearly cried. The sauce I made out of the Bhut is the most wicked bread dip ever....mmmmmm. Use it like salsa  I just can't wait for a few more ripe Devils to make a yummy DT sauce.

Defrosted chillis are almost dry now. Been in the machine most of the day and they are crisping up nicely. Will make fine flakes.

Cheers all


----------



## Peteoz77 (29/5/10)

Well one of the Habernero plants and the Firecracker have sprouted.. still waiting on the others...


----------



## Steve (29/5/10)

Peteoz77 said:


> Well one of the Habernero plants and the Firecracker have sprouted.. still waiting on the others...



move them to where they can get some sun but not outside


----------



## Peteoz77 (29/5/10)

put them on the heat pad today, and I am buying a UV light on Monday...


----------



## Phoney (9/6/10)

My habanero's & jalapeno's plants arent doing so well at the moment. They're sitting in the sun, but im thinking they might be nutrient deficient. The leaves are going yellow and patchy. Any ideas?


----------



## Cube (9/6/10)

phoneyhuh said:


> My habanero's & jalapeno's plants arent doing so well at the moment. They're sitting in the sun, but im thinking they might be nutrient deficient. The leaves are going yellow and patchy. Any ideas?



They'll start falling off soon. Just winter time. For NSW, you are doing well. Here on the Gold Coast only my Rainbow has lost 90% of its leaves. I would expect all my hots dead in 6 to 8 weeks time although they are till podding. Even the 7 pot has three new pods growing...YEAH!

It's the cold nights that kill chilli mate. Over winter them and they will come back in about 4 months. I planted four hab seeds last month. They all come up and are growing well inside on the window sill although only about 10mm tall. They should be well on their way when they go outside in three months  I'm overwintering all my 7 pots, devils tongues and bhut plants....hopefully.


----------



## Pennywise (13/6/10)

I bought some chillie chutney dip from a framers market toady, just siiting down after dinner with some corn chips and the dip, faaarkin' loverly, I'm sweating my arse off and the flavour is so intense. One of the best chillie dips I've ever had. No affiliation at all but the tag on the jar says Decibells. Bloody good stuff


----------



## big d (18/6/10)

My chilli seeds from Tony took ages to get going so wasnt expecting too much in there first season however am amazed they are still throwing the odd flower at this time of year and have 3 7-pods forming slowly.Hanging out to try them if they survive the winter.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Steve (20/6/10)

Made some of my tropicanberra chilli sauce yesterday:

2 Devil Tongues
1 7 Pot
9 Orange Habs
1 cup vinegar (white)
1/4 cup lime juice
2 cups apple juice
1 cup water
1 tin diced tomatoes
1 tin Apricot halves
1 tin Pineapple slices
1 tin Mango slices
One cinnamon stick
2tspns salt
2tspns sugar

Yum, its beautiful and fruity, spicey and HOT  

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Steve (3/7/10)

All my chillies have died. The -7 the other morning managed to get under the 6ft wide porch roof where they've been happily sitting. Now they are looking very sad and frazzled.


----------



## 501 (3/7/10)

it's still just warm enough for them in qld


----------



## Tony (24/7/10)

Steve...... all of mine are back to bare sticks...... the odd leaf and the odd undersized chilli.

I took most of last years plants that i didnt like much to the tip today and will be looking at getting things happening with seeds for the coming season up and running tonight.

I have kept a coupla Jalapino's, the Thai Super Hot, "THE" 7 Pod, the Bhut Jalokia and the Devil Tongue.........and will be bagging a lot of flowers this year to get some true strain seeds off these 3 plants.

New plants i plan to grow:

Barackpore 7 Pod (hottest i have ever tried...... terrefied of these)
Raja Mirch (Nagaland Naga Morich 1,600,000 SHU)  
Trinidad Scorpion (got seeds from ones with tails as most dont have the tail)
Yellow 7 Pods
Douglah (brown scary wrinkly EVIL 7 Pods)
Chocolate habs
Bih Assam Bhut Jalokias (i have never been able to get these to sprout..... maybe this time )
Rocoto Red
Ring of Fire (very hot ceyanne chilli)
7 Pod Jonah (rare brain strain variety from a trinidad grower.... very rare but only a couple old seeds..... not holding breath)

BRING IT ON!


----------



## Tony (30/7/10)

Woo hoo..... came home this arvo to find almost all of my Raja Mirch Nagaland Naga Morich's up out of the mix.

Fingers crossed some more varieties start popping up over the weekend, as its warming up fairly quick this year.

For the seed raising mix i used about 50% Peat Moss, 30% washed sand and 20% used potting mix from a plant i tossed out from last year.
The peat moss really holds the moisture well as its important to keep the seeds moist, the sand and potting mix work together to stop the mix drom packing down and setting, which will stop your little plants popping up nice and stress free.

I keep it moist with a spray bottle using warm water and a couple drops (no more) of seasol.

Ooooooo i think its going to be a good chilli season 

Feel the burn people....... FEEL THE BURN


----------



## Tony (7/8/10)

Most of my seeds sprouted and are going well.












i have since lined the base with foil and glad wrap to hold water to bottom feed the seedlings. top spraying is not working well as the water just goes up.

cheers


----------



## raven19 (7/8/10)

Its been cold in Adelaide, but not cold enough it would seem to kill off my small chilli's, all grown from Tony's kindly donated seeds.

My seedlings are just stagnating around 4 - 10 inches in height.

Thinking of getting a new batch going, similar to your setup Tony. Got a heat pad recently, so it could be a good starting point for getting them going while winter still hangs on here down South...

Will also keep looking after the previous efforts too.


----------



## Tony (10/8/10)

Wow the seedlings are going great....... much better than my plants did last year. The bottom watering and airflow ( put a fan in the box ) are doing wonders. another week and they will be ready to step up to 4" pots

Trinidad Scorpions






Nagaland Naga Morich






7 Pod Jonah






Yellow 7 Pod






The only healthy Rocotto i have is going ok too. The one i grew a few years back was HUGE and im hoping i can get a few good fruit off it this year now that i know how to stop them mongrel fruit flys!

Bloody Queenslanders!


----------



## Tony (18/8/10)

Well folks its been a week and im very excited about the progress of the "babies" as my wife calles them.

Im planning to start moving them out into the big bad word of sunlight on the weekend as its warming up nicely here now. Will break em in slow and tell them to HTFU!

Yellow 7 Pod






Douglah






Trinidad Scorpion






Half of the crop


----------



## raven19 (19/8/10)

Looks like the beginnings of a potentially massive chilli crop this season Tony. B)


----------



## Wolfy (19/8/10)

I thought my little "babies" (and my first attempt at growing chilli) were growing well .... until I saw those pictures.


----------



## zebba (19/8/10)

How'd you go with the ones I gave ya Wolfy? 

I had grand plans of getting something more exotic than my bunnings orange habs, but a mix of lack of time and an accident involving a toddler meant that even the orange habs are probably a bit dangerous with the current kid situation at the moment...

Seems the wife was cutting up some of the habs, then used the same knife to cut up some turkey for our little 18 month old. She gave him some, he ate, then started rubbing his mouth, the his whole face... Queue 20 minutes under the shower with him balling his eyes out. Not good... The wife learnt a valuable lesson about cross-contamination.



Wolfy said:


> I thought my little "babies" (and my first attempt at growing chilli) were growing well .... until I saw those pictures.


----------



## Steve (19/8/10)

Zebba said:


> How'd you go with the ones I gave ya Wolfy?
> 
> I had grand plans of getting something more exotic than my bunnings orange habs, but a mix of lack of time and an accident involving a toddler meant that even the orange habs are probably a bit dangerous with the current kid situation at the moment...
> 
> Seems the wife was cutting up some of the habs, then used the same knife to cut up some turkey for our little 18 month old. She gave him some, he ate, then started rubbing his mouth, the his whole face... Queue 20 minutes under the shower with him balling his eyes out. Not good... The wife learnt a valuable lesson about cross-contamination.




poor little kid


----------



## BobtheBrewer (19/8/10)

Zebba said:


> How'd you go with the ones I gave ya Wolfy?
> 
> I had grand plans of getting something more exotic than my bunnings orange habs, but a mix of lack of time and an accident involving a toddler meant that even the orange habs are probably a bit dangerous with the current kid situation at the moment...
> 
> Seems the wife was cutting up some of the habs, then used the same knife to cut up some turkey for our little 18 month old. She gave him some, he ate, then started rubbing his mouth, the his whole face... Queue 20 minutes under the shower with him balling his eyes out. Not good... The wife learnt a valuable lesson about cross-contamination.




A tip I picked up in a local newspaper, and have used myself. Use milk instead of water to take away the sting.


----------



## Wolfy (19/8/10)

Zebba said:


> How'd you go with the ones I gave ya Wolfy?
> 
> I had grand plans of getting something more exotic than my bunnings orange habs, but a mix of lack of time and an accident involving a toddler meant that even the orange habs are probably a bit dangerous with the current kid situation at the moment...


I enjoyed them actually, but still learned to respect them by rubbing my eyes/lips not long after chopping them up without washing my hands after.
But you did inspire me to try to grow my own this year, even if my tastes are a bit on the tame side.
Got some Jalapeno seeds ($1 Ebay), saved some seeds from your habs and whatever these little red ones are that I buy from the green grocer in Springvale:




Don't really know what I'm doing and my growing attempts are amateurish compared to *Tony*'s but here is my effort so far:
3rd Aug:




A bit of water and keep the plastic tub in-front of the heater or on-top of my computer to keep them warm:




A week later they had sprouted:




So I transferred them to pots:




again in a plastic tub in front of the heater:




And this week they have moved outside, under an old up-turned glass fish-tank:





So far I'm just happy they are still alive and growing, most likely I will just keep 1-2 plants of each to grow pots, so if you want to visit in a few weeks can give you some of the extra seedlings. I'm not a chilli-connoisseur so the varieties might be a bit more child-friendly.


----------



## Phoney (19/8/10)

I already grow habanero's & jalapeno's but im after more Mexican varieties, for cooking Mexican cuisine. Unfortunately im finding it impossible to find the following varieties in this country;

cera, guero, manzano, poblano and serrano.

Ive emailed http://chilliseedbank.com.au and no response 

I can find them on ebay from the USA, but im not sure if they'll make it through customs...


----------



## Wolfy (19/8/10)

phoneyhuh said:


> Unfortunately im finding it impossible to find the following varieties in this country;
> 
> cera, guero, manzano, poblano and serrano.


Ebay is your friend for the last 3.
TheChilliMan has Manzano and Poblano listed, two other vendors have Poblano and a number of sellers have Serrano.


----------



## Tony (19/8/10)

Hey Wolfy.

here are some tips on growing little chili plants in "captivity"

Yours are looking what is called "leggy" where they get really long stalks stretching for the light. If the pots were filled to the top with soil they wouldnt need to reach so high to get to the light. If they get to long they tend to fall over easy and die. another thing to stop them getting leggy is to put a light source like a $40 double 2 foot fluro with cool white tubes in it (important) about 6 to 8 inches from the top of the plants.

Also what i have found is that a bit of airflow over the plants really gets them going and helps them develop strong stems which will help them out when they meet with the elements.

When you put them outside for the first time you will need to slowly introduce them to sunlight a little bit at a time..... its called hardening off. If you stick them outside in the sun they will burn like someone hit them with an oxy. Its quite depressing i tell ya. I now start mine off in a shaded area with no direct sunlight for a week and then start giving them quick stints in the sun each day.... slowly increasing and watching for burning...... a bit of burn wont hurt but dont over cook them.

here is a picture of my grow box. It has 8 x 4 foot fluro tubes in the roof and the fan underneath circulates air without blasting the plants with a direct wind.

cheers


----------



## Wolfy (19/8/10)

Tony said:


> Yours are looking what is called "leggy" where they get really long stalks stretching for the light.
> ...
> When you put them outside for the first time you will need to slowly introduce them to sunlight a little bit at a time..... its called hardening off.


Yep, you're totally right, the ones on the left are even a bit yellow because they were been grown inside with no direct light until I put the outside today - we've got some fish-tank-grow-light/tubes so if I get serious they'd be ideal.
However, they are 'protected' from direct sunlight most of the day by the other larger pots around them, not so clean glass and I'm not sure I recall when I last saw direct sun here anyway. 
I didn't think about filling up the pots to the top, would have been a much better idea.
Lots to learn and I should do better next time, but if these survive its a nice start.


----------



## Tony (19/8/10)

phoneyhuh said:


> cera, guero, manzano, poblano and serrano.
> 
> I can find them on ebay from the USA, but im not sure if they'll make it through customs...



http://www.chileseeds.co.uk/hot_chili_pepper_seed.htm

9 ot of 10 packs make it in from the UK....... 2 in 10 from the US  

I have a Manzano red growing for this year. I grew one a few years back and it was a massive plant.

cheers


----------



## shonks69 (20/8/10)

phoneyhuh said:


> I already grow habanero's & jalapeno's but im after more Mexican varieties, for cooking Mexican cuisine. Unfortunately im finding it impossible to find the following varieties in this country;
> 
> cera, guero, manzano, poblano and serrano.
> 
> ...


----------



## Phoney (20/8/10)

Thanks for your help guys, seeds ordered. 


My habanero & jalapeno's plants are still looking very sick however. the Habanero has stunted leaves about half the size of a 5c piece and it hasnt grown since last summer. The Jalapeno has blotchy yellow leaves and isnt growing nor flowering. im thinking I might just yank them out and plant new plants for spring.


----------



## Tony (20/8/10)

No..... dont yank them

Chilli plants die back to sticks during the winter.

Prune them back like you would a rose bush and watch em go again when it warms up.


----------



## zebba (20/8/10)

Birkdale Bob said:


> A tip I picked up in a local newspaper, and have used myself. Use milk instead of water to take away the sting.


Yeah I know, but after it first started irritating him he started rubbing all over his face - making the problem far worse! Didn't have enough for the whole face, so he had his bottle with milk and the shower to help cool him. It worked, even if it wasn't ideal.

I believe milk is good because capsaicin [sp?] is not water soluble but is fat soluble.


----------



## Cube (7/9/10)

Here are my overwintered plants. The 7 pot and devils tongues are going nuts and the bhuts are going great as well. All have heaps of flowers about to open up and some have flowers that have just set!.. WOW. Going to be a great season...muahahahahahahahaha...... :icon_drunk:


----------



## Tony (7/9/10)

Oh mate they are rock and roll!

My baby plants were going great but a cold snap stalled them,,, but they bill pick back up.

We still have the fire on with night temps getting down to 5 deg c so im wishing i lived in QLD about now!

Cant wait to see the pods they produce


----------



## browndog (8/9/10)

Please, some advice from the green thumbed brewers here. I've been growing birds eye, jalapino and a couple of other variety chillis over the years with varied results, but I've no idea what to do with mature plants (about 3-4ft tall) are you supposed to leave them as nature intended or prune them back before spring for new growth?

cheers

Browndog (too lazy to look though 39 pages of this thread to find an answer)


----------



## Cube (8/9/10)

Treat them like roses. In winter time chop them back and remove all foliage so they are just trunks and some branches. They will fire back fast like mine. They were all twigs about 2 months ago.




browndog said:


> Please, some advice from the green thumbed brewers here. I've been growing birds eye, jalapino and a couple of other variety chillis over the years with varied results, but I've no idea what to do with mature plants (about 3-4ft tall) are you supposed to leave them as nature intended or prune them back before spring for new growth?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog (too lazy to look though 39 pages of this thread to find an answer)


----------



## Steve (9/9/10)

Tony said:


> We still have the fire on with night temps getting down to 5 deg c !




You're lucky to have that!


----------



## Tony (29/9/10)

how are the chillis going people?

I have upped mine to their final resting places for the summer and they are starting to take off. They stalled when i moved them out and the nights went cold again on me but they are going great now.

fingers crossed to a good season.

god i wish i had QLD weather!


----------



## Wolfy (29/9/10)

The garden-slugs liked the taste of my baby-chillis, but they are soldering on, still under glass. The store-brought seedlings have been put into big pots with copious quantities of snail pellets.

BTW, upturned glass fish-tank or similar hot-house means we can have QLD-type weather for our Chili's without having to put up with all the QLDers or XXXX.


----------



## shonks69 (30/9/10)

New plants
Bhut Jolikia, Trinidad Scorpion, Naga Morrich & 7 pot.
Plants coming along nicely just transfered to pots on the week end.




Germinating
Yellow 7 pot, Fatalli, Caribbean Red, Wenks Yellow Hot, Peter Pepper (Red), Super F1, Mustard Hab, XL Jalapeo, Scotch Bonnet, Big Jim & Chicken Heart. 
Propagator got up to 40 deg might have cooked em :angry: (reckon I'll be ordering another temp controller)

Wintered
Orange Bhut Jolikia, Purple Tiger, Serrano, Red Savina, Tabasco, Jalapeo & Birds Eye.
The Orange Bhut is starting to come along, the others are only just getting some new growth. (early days we have only just had our first week of weather above 25 deg's)

Cheers
Shonks :icon_cheers:


----------



## Cube (30/9/10)

Looking great guys! My 7 Pots, Bhuts, Devils Tongues, Goats weeds and Hot Thais are all going fantastic. The Goats are pumping out pods some almost red. All other super hots are loaded with flowers and setting already!..... Tomatoes are going mental as well. Going to be right on time as my freezer chilli levels are dwindling and my sauce supply is almost out. God bless Gold Coast weather :wub:

Edit; Oh and three Barrackpore 7's sprouted about 3 weeks ago and coming along nicely. I'll start putting them outside for an hour or so soon. Yeah!


----------



## Steve (30/9/10)

Going to put my seeds down this week but keep them indoors for a while yet.....still nice crunchy frost on the lawn this morning (-2 degrees)


----------



## Tony (1/10/10)

Frost in October  you need to move north steve!

Seriously mate!


----------



## Steve (3/10/10)

Tony said:


> Frost in October  you need to move north steve!
> 
> Seriously mate!



Tell me about it! How do you think I feel when I see all the pics above and my seeds arent even in the dirt yet! It'll be the same as last year....as soon as they're up and producing fruit the Autumn frosts will kick them in the guts. I need a glass house. Anyway on a happier note my wife bought me three bottles of chilli sauce from The Chilli Factory. Turbo Supercharge (Habenero Paste), Morning Afterburn (Mango sauce) and Fiery Frillneck Hiss (Smokey chilli tomato).

Cheers
Steve


----------



## J Grimmer (4/10/10)

Tony said:


> how are the chillis going people?
> 
> I have upped mine to their final resting places for the summer and they are starting to take off. They stalled when i moved them out and the nights went cold again on me but they are going great now.
> 
> ...




Its been great weather in QLD for gardening and I got ecited and bought some Chilli seedlings the other week, last night when i got home i found my dog has eaten my volcano chilli plants, leaves and all, i guess the chilli plant will punish him for these now.

J


----------



## ekul (6/10/10)

I found some bhut joloki and naga morich seed that i orded a few months ago. Will be putting them down this weekend. I love chilli and i've got completely immune to the ones that i grow in the garden. I need something to spice things up, can't wait.

I was reading somewhere that pepper spray is actually less scoville units then bhuts and nagas, is this true?


----------



## shonks69 (8/10/10)

Noticed small flower buds on my Orange Bhut (wintered) today :beerbang: , Must be due to the over average temps we are having in Perth this month. 31 degs tomorrow.


----------



## Tony (9/10/10)

ekul said:


> I was reading somewhere that pepper spray is actually less scoville units then bhuts and nagas, is this true?



Ahhhhhhhhh....... yes!

Id rather get sprayed with pepper spray than get a Bhut rubbed in my eye. The insided of these things bleed the yellow oil that they dilute to make pepper spray. 

i believe pepper spray is made from the slavinia red which is like a red habanero...... around the 250K mark. Your bhuts and naga's will run around 750K to 1M SHU!

If you grow em... get some surgical gloves to wear when you are opening them up.

My chilli plants are really starting to fire now but its still cool here  which is slowing them down. And its a constant battle to keep the bloody slugs at bay..... all this rain and there are millions of the mongrel things.


----------



## Cube (9/10/10)

Made a kick ass sauce tonight:..... thanks tony all your seeds 

2 x 7 pots from freezer ( last season )
1 x devils tongue ( last season )
175 grm passion fruit can
175g grm pineapple ( filled the empty passion fruit can with pineapple chunks 
hand full fresh basil
3 tea sp garlic
2 table sp mustard (seed )
2 tea spoons ginger
3 heaped tea spoons brown sugar
3 romas de-skinned
1 table sp dried oregano
salt and pepper
1/2 cup vinegar
Edit: 1/2 onion
boiled down to 500mls
filled two 250mls garlic glass jars

This time after blitzing I pressed it through a sieve into the jars. A bit thinner than wanted but added back two heaped spoons of the pulp from the sieve and wammo awesome.

Had with rib eye tonight. Passion fruit first, pineapple and ginger ( first three seconds ) then heat....MMMMMMMM... I actually drooled after tea was finished from the chilli. That was a first. Next time It will be all Bhuts and 2 x 175 grms passionfruit and no pineapple but 1/2 can mango.


----------



## InCider (10/10/10)

I'm drooling right now Cube!! I have about 300 grams of habs ready for the next batch of sauce - I'll pinch your passionfruit and mango idea. My current crops have slowed this weekend with the heavy rain, but give it a week or two and they'll be back. Lots of flowers now, but I expect them to drop off.


----------



## Cube (28/10/10)

Well ran out of sauce the other day so made this yesterday. Got four 250 grm jars full:

*27.10.2010 Double Bhut *

2 x Bhut Jolokia
5 tomatos skinned
3 heaped teaspoons garlic
2 heaped teaspoons ginger
2 lime juice and zest of both
1 lemon and zest
2 table spoons brown sugar
1 can mango 425 grm
1 can passionfruit 170grm
2 heaped teaspoons wholegrain mustard
2 tablespoons dried origano
2 tablespoons pepper
2 tablespoons paprika
ground salt to taste
cup vinegar
cup water

This is my best yet. I'm going to double the mango and passionfruit. Boy - do these go together. Reason for double the mango and passionfruit is to get more wham of their taste before the heat takers over. Speaking of heat, there is NONE for about 5 seconds then warm....them warmer...then holy shit! 30 seconds in and it's glow city baby!

A++ will make again.


----------



## capretta (11/11/10)

hey guys.. late last year i planted a bunch of habs at a friends place. this plant happened to come up around the same time. i thought it wasnt chilli but they wanted to keep it and today i get this email "proving" that it is a chilli plant. i looked around but ive never seen a chili manifest like this so i was hoping to do a little crowd sourcing.. 
can anyone help solve the riddle? (ps i've 10 bucks on no..)


----------



## Cube (11/11/10)

My tenner is on a some sort of berry-ish type plant. I can't think of any chilli that grows anything remotely like that. Leaves do not even look chilli like.

Edit: Does your mate live next to nuclear power plant?


----------



## Cube (11/11/10)

Couple of plant pic time. Had a few problems with one 7 pot with yellowing and dropping leaves. One in particular was effected but is bearing fruit none the less, albeit smaller size. Have been treating this one with epsom salts over the last 3 weeks and it is indeed coming back and now holding onto its leaves, even in strong winds. Harvested 8 devils tongues, 4 bhut jolokias and six small 7 pots the other day. Most of the pods are smallish but one 7 pot plant is loaded with ripening/about to ripen nuggets of pain....... Goats weeds are well on their ways and thai hots almost ripe.....

semi-sick 7 pot with small pods ( picked six the other day that were ripe ); ...at smallest one and regret it even now......








Devils Tongue (smallest of the two. Other is a monster loaded with green pods );






Goats weeds two plants;










Other 7 pot plant loaded...yeah!;


----------



## Tony (15/11/10)

AWSOME!

Those Devil TOngues and 7's look like they are spot on what i had.

Mine are all looking very healthy and starting to flower. Oh man im gunna have some pain in my back yard 

when one of those big 7's are ripe Cube...... cut it in half and take a pic for me. 

cheers


----------



## Cube (15/11/10)

Tony said:


> AWSOME!
> 
> Those Devil TOngues and 7's look like they are spot on what i had.
> 
> ...



Will do Tony - except I have put about 12 in the freezer over the last 2 days. However, I had the biggest one on the plant with a little green to go red. Looking at it today it was going soft and maybe 'off'? on the top  I have that on the bench now wondering what to do with it. I'll chop that in half tomorrow and pic it. it is, like the ones in the freezer, off the smaller sicker 7. The healthy 7 plant is going nuts and not far from ripe. I'll get those in half soon for a pic before drying


----------



## Airgead (15/11/10)

Cube said:


> Will do Tony - except I have put about 12 in the freezer over the last 2 days. However, I had the biggest one on the plant with a little green to go red. Looking at it today it was going soft and maybe 'off'? on the top  I have that on the bench now wondering what to do with it.



That could well be fruit fly. Cut it open and if its fill of little maggots then you have a fruit fly problem. They can absolutely destroy your entire crop. You can get some good controls. There's on called wild mais which is good for stopping the flies before they attach your crop but if they are already in there you may need something else.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Cube (15/11/10)

Airgead said:


> That could well be fruit fly. Cut it open and if its fill of little maggots then you have a fruit fly problem. They can absolutely destroy your entire crop. You can get some good controls. There's on called wild mais which is good for stopping the flies before they attach your crop but if they are already in there you may need something else.
> 
> Cheers
> Dave



NNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I'm doning the gloves right now and chopping it in half. Will report , with pics soon!


----------



## Cube (16/11/10)

I am so fucken pissed right now because one;

I had tried to upload a pic and response and no go for maybe 20 minutes. 

DO NOT GET A 3 OR VODAFONE DONGLE INTERNET PEOPLE...... SO BAD WORSE THAN A 33.6 MODEM IN THE 1996 OR THERE ABOUTS..............

Ok, second after taking this pic ( and trying and waiting for over 20 mins to upload because 3 AND VODAFONE ARE SHIT for internet I have this to report.

Here is my 7 poy that is a bit 'soft on the top';






I pop of the stalk to chop in half and a fag;maggot comes flying out!!!!! OH SHIT! Where fro here please people? Sprays, toss al or what? Fruit fly has initated war on my peppers and oranges and what/how do I kill these Mexican fuckers!????


----------



## thelastspud (16/11/10)

I would have thought that the peppers would be to spicy for the fruit flys to eat. 
Dont know how to fix your problem though, but someone will im sure


----------



## Airgead (16/11/10)

Cube said:


> I pop of the stalk to chop in half and a fag;maggot comes flying out!!!!! OH SHIT! Where fro here please people? Sprays, toss al or what? Fruit fly has initated war on my peppers and oranges and what/how do I kill these Mexican fuckers!????



Bugger.

Fruit flies absolutely love chillis. Especially the hab types (like 7 pots).

The bad news is that most likely all the fruit on the bushes now has been affected. You need to make sure that the maggots inside don't mature. They mature by hiding in the soil after the fruit rots and drops off so make sure you pick the fruit before it falls off and if any does fall pick it up straight away. Dispose of it in the garbage not the green waste and definitely not the compost.

You need to spray your bushes to kill any fruit fly before they can affect any new fruit. I use some stuff called eco-naturalure. Its an organic one. It works by attracting the flys to a molasses type stuff and when they touch it it poisons them. Its good for ongoing infestations. I also use stuff called wild mais. You fill up traps with it and it attracts the male flies and kills them. The females aren't affected but without the males they can't breed and won't sting your fruit. Any current females around will still sting the fruit so you need the other stuff to kill them as well. Once you have things under control just the wild mais should keep on top of it.

You can expect to loose quite a bit of fruit until you get on top of things.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Tony (16/11/10)

no sprays needed!

i get these fruit fly baits from bunings and a local nursery. They are like a tampon hanging from a cable tie in a chinese food container.

http://www.searle.com.au/FruitFlypre.html

I hang then among my plants and count the dead each morning.

With these things ( i usually put 2 or 3 around in my garden) you will lose maybe 1 in 20 chilli's. I replace the wicks every 2 months and continue to murder the bastard quenslanders all summer!

I have 1 trap in my garden and need more! the one has about 15 dead boddies in it in the last couple of days as soon as it got warm they came out.

I tried the sprays but these work much better!

I recomend you pick all fruit and put it in a plastic bag. tie the bad up tight and put it all in the bin and start again with the baits.

Pick up all fruit and veg sitting on the ground too....... but unfortunalty they will keep coming from the neighbours so best set yourself to use the baits every year.

cheers


----------



## Tony (16/11/10)

here are some of my chillis folks

Thai Sun






Thai Super Hot






Trinidad Scorpion plant






Ricotto Red (and fruit fly trap)






There are a shed load of plants and all are flowering..... and starting to fruit. More pics to come!

Cheers


----------



## Airgead (16/11/10)

Tony said:


> no sprays needed!
> 
> i get these fruit fly baits from bunings and a local nursery. They are like a tampon hanging from a cable tie in a chinese food container.
> 
> ...



I've seen those. There is a similar thing put out bu the eco naturalure people. I find the wild mais is the absolute best thing ever for traps. Works far better than anything else I have used. 

I spray as well as using the traps as I have fruit trees as well and if there is one thing fruit flies love more than my chillis its my peaches. They come from miles around to destroy my peaches. the baits do a good jib but I spray as well (organic spray so its not too bad) as a backup.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Cube (16/11/10)

Well this is the chillis I picked today to inspect for maggots. Top sideways are bhuts, all below are 7 pots. Devils tongues next and followed by goats weed. Every single 7 pot was infected and one bhut escaped the sting. All Devils Tongues and goats untouched!






Tony - that is exactly what I picked up at bunnings today. One of those traps. They were all out if the refills. Must be popular. 

Oh well, lesson learned and the only mistake would be to let it happen again! I was soooo looking forward to those 7's. Buggar!

Nice plants Tony, looking great!


----------



## Tony (28/11/10)

my plants are going off now that its finally warmed up.

here are some pics of some so far.

Bih Jalokia, Raja Mirch, and my Evil 7 Pod which has come back with avengence for its thrid year!


----------



## browndog (30/11/10)

A question for the chilli gurus, I have a jalapino with some nice big green fruit on it, one has turned red. For memory, I can't recall seeing red jalapinos anywhere, are they supposed to be picked while still green?

cheers

Browndog


PS, Cube, each one of your pics in that post up there is nearly 1mb, I would say that is why your complaining about your connection. Upload speeds are much slower than download. If you are going post pics you need to change the settings on your camera mate.


----------



## dreamboat (1/12/10)

Red is the normal ripe colour for Jalapeno's. I am not sure what the fascination is with picking them green, but I let mine go red before collecting.



dreamboat


----------



## Bongchitis (1/12/10)

dreamboat said:


> Red is the normal ripe colour for Jalapeno's. I am not sure what the fascination is with picking them green, but I let mine go red before collecting.
> 
> 
> 
> dreamboat



+1. Flavour and heat seem to develop as they ripen.


----------



## shonks69 (2/12/10)

Cube said:


> Well this is the chillis I picked today to inspect for maggots. Top sideways are bhuts, all below are 7 pots. Devils tongues next and followed by goats weed. Every single 7 pot was infected and one bhut escaped the sting. All Devils Tongues and goats untouched!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Cube
Sorry to hear about your infections.
I have some chillies that look the the same as your Devils Toungs but I have been told they are Orange Bhut's? (They have a very fruity flavour).

Cheers
Shonks


----------



## Tony (7/12/10)

Mmmmmm i dont know about orange Bhuts. THere are several african habanero styled chillis that look like that. Bonda is a name that comes to me. Bhuts dont have a very fruity flavour. They are more earthy and melt the inside out of your mouth.

Speaking of Bhut Jalokias............. i made a big batch of Madrass curry sauce ,seeing as i had a glut of home grown tomatoes.

Toms on the left..... do you think i used enough Bhuts?






Home hand (blood sweat swearwords and tears) ground curry powder, mustard seeds and fresh curry leaves, strait from the tree






the boiling broth






and 7 bottles of joy.


----------



## shonks69 (9/12/10)

Tony said:


> Mmmmmm i dont know about orange Bhuts. THere are several african habanero styled chillis that look like that. Bonda is a name that comes to me. Bhuts dont have a very fruity flavour. They are more earthy and melt the inside out of your mouth.
> 
> Speaking of Bhut Jalokias............. i made a big batch of Madrass curry sauce ,seeing as i had a glut of home grown tomatoes.
> 
> ...



Cheers Tony
Madras Sauce looks great, How much do you use per kilo of meat?

Cheers
Shonks


----------



## Tony (9/12/10)

na..... its not to pour in with the meat to make curry, its a table sauce to pour on your steak, pork chop, lamb chop, chicken, tofu, whatever your eating. 

I basicly do the same for a curry, making the sauce from scratch with a boned out lamb leg, only the sauce has a quota of vinigar in it to thin it down and also preserve it.

cheers


----------



## Cube (9/12/10)

Tony said:


> Mmmmmm i dont know about orange Bhuts. THere are several african habanero styled chillis that look like that. Bonda is a name that comes to me. Bhuts dont have a very fruity flavour. They are more earthy and melt the inside out of your mouth.
> 
> Speaking of Bhut Jalokias............. i made a big batch of Madrass curry sauce ,seeing as i had a glut of home grown tomatoes.
> 
> ...



Tony - sauce looks awesome. Will try when I get fruit fly under control and get some hot chillis  YUMM!


----------



## shonks69 (10/12/10)

Tony said:


> na..... its not to pour in with the meat to make curry, its a table sauce to pour on your steak, pork chop, lamb chop, chicken, tofu, whatever your eating.
> 
> I basicly do the same for a curry, making the sauce from scratch with a boned out lamb leg, only the sauce has a quota of vinigar in it to thin it down and also preserve it.
> 
> cheers



Looks bloody tasty mate
Cheers


----------



## InCider (10/12/10)

I read somewhere about 'standing' the sauce while you have between simmering and bottling, kind of like a protein rest. This time I'm going for an overnighter.

Recipe is suchlike: (I, like some of the hardcore here, have made so many a sauces, a recipe is a list of ingredients only, there are no real measures any more)

Passionfruit puree -(two tins left of special)
Mint - regular and Vietnamese - shit loads of it (a cupped handfull when _finely diced_ and I feel is not enough)
Habs - ferkin heaps of them, stems removed, seeds and flesh diced.
Reg Chillies - misc red and green long ones
Wine Vinegar - thought I had bough malt vinegar, but who cares  
Sea salt - 2 big pinches
Pepper - ground, heavy splash of. Not fresh pepper to crack today.
Fruit juice - because I was being spiteful of the kids making a mess.
Apple - one diced. I could chop all day with a well balanced blade that is sharp as it is.

Tossed all in a 12l pot with about 100ml of water to simmer until mushy. Need to watch it though. 

Laid to rest until morning, when I will blend it all and bottle. PET bottles are best with a 'pop-top' lid. Parents will have some spare from kiddy drinks. Great pressure valves. Then will re-heat and bottle, after allowing to cool in the PET.. No Chill for Life!!! :lol:


----------



## shonks69 (14/12/10)

InCider said:


> I read somewhere about 'standing' the sauce while you have between simmering and bottling, kind of like a protein rest. This time I'm going for an overnighter.
> 
> Recipe is suchlike: (I, like some of the hardcore here, have made so many a sauces, a recipe is a list of ingredients only, there are no real measures any more)
> 
> ...



That Rest In Peace sauce logo you have posted is the hottest thing I have ever tasted. 10++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++EXTREME


----------



## shonks69 (15/12/10)

Tony said:


> na..... its not to pour in with the meat to make curry, its a table sauce to pour on your steak, pork chop, lamb chop, chicken, tofu, whatever your eating.
> 
> I basically do the same for a curry, making the sauce from scratch with a boned out lamb leg, only the sauce has a quota of vinigar in it to thin it down and also preserve it.
> 
> ...


----------



## InCider (15/12/10)

shonks69 said:


> That Rest In Peace sauce logo you have posted is the hottest thing I have ever tasted. 10++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++EXTREME




I'm going to email them now Shonks... looks like they're in Aust  



> An SUPER HOT fruity sauce, REST IN PEACE is full of hot hot Bhut Jolokia - the official hottest chilli in the world, fresh Mango, banana, peach, 3 different honeys and spices, along with STUPIDLY HOT natural Habanero Extract.
> 
> This sauce is NOT for the faint hearted or inexperienced!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gar (15/12/10)

Damn that sauce looks good Tony, its making my mouth water.

Every year I say that I'm going to try making a sauce but it just doesn't seem to happen


----------



## Tony (16/12/10)

shonks69 said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> I am hoping you might be able to help me with a problem with my superhots (Bhut Jolika, Trinidad Scorpion, Naga Morich & 7 Pot).
> They are all dropping their flowers whilst the more normal variates are not having a problem producing chillies.
> ...



yeah i have had this issue before but never put a bead on what it may be. I have some theorys though

Firstly i would check the soil pH.... make sure its running at the correct range of around 6.5 to 7. If the pH is wrong, the plant will have trouble taking up nutrients and may dropping flowers because it cant support the fruit, so it just looks after itsself. A bit like any living thing on earth..... self preservation comes first.

Also try some liquid fertaliser once or twice a week. I use a nitrogen righ one when the plants are growing but switch to seasol which has no nitrogen when they start to set flowers. THis encourages fruit generation over plant groath. GIve em a bit of nitrogen but cut them right back.

Do thay ger lots of sun? I cook mine till they wilt every day in the heat of my concrete pool yard and they fruit like mad.

cheers

hope this helps a bit.


----------



## shonks69 (17/12/10)

InCider said:


> I'm going to email them now Shonks... looks like they're in Aust
> 
> Hi Incider
> 
> ...


----------



## shonks69 (17/12/10)

Tony said:


> yeah i have had this issue before but never put a bead on what it may be. I have some theorys though
> 
> Firstly i would check the soil pH.... make sure its running at the correct range of around 6.5 to 7. If the pH is wrong, the plant will have trouble taking up nutrients and may dropping flowers because it cant support the fruit, so it just looks after itsself. A bit like any living thing on earth..... self preservation comes first.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tony (17/12/10)

ahhhhh there is is.......... 400 mm high

They are babies and will drop flowers. 

As they get bigger and it gets hotter thay will stick some fruit. These varieties can be very temprimental if you dont have a good hot muggy environment and lots of sun.

Im gunna take some pics of mine on the weekend.......... Im really a bit worried by the anount of fruit i have coming on, i think i over did it on the plants.

There will be some serious amounts of chilli powder getting made.

cheers


----------



## shonks69 (18/12/10)

Tony said:


> ahhhhh there is is.......... 400 mm high
> 
> They are babies and will drop flowers.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, that is good news.
If you do end up with too much fruit you could always make a super hot chilli extract.  

Cheers
Shonks


----------



## Tony (18/12/10)

Ok....... proud parent time 

First up, my Bih Jalokia, closely related to the Bhut Jalokia, this is the true Assam variety from India. Also known as the Assam Bhut Jalokia. I have tried to grow these for years not and i finally got a plant to grow..... and isnt it doing well.











Thai Super Hot. Lots of fruit on this one.






Thai Hot...... only a little plant but has millions of little fire bombs on it. You bite one off and it just explodes with a great heat in your mouth.






I have 3 of these growing..... The Naga Morich Raja Mirch. These things are suposed to be massivly hot and im looking (nervously) forward to a red one to try. In the second picture you can see how spikey the chilli is  











My 7 Pod..... enjoying its 3rd year. Im planning on tea-bagging some flowers to get pure strain seeds from them. I did this last year but lost the seeds. These are the hottest nastiest chillies i have ever come across. They make Bhut Jalokias look like fury kittens! Im gunna send a couple to Neil who does the chilli reviews on youtube..... see what he thinks.
















Trinidad Scorpions are growing as well






I have others growing as well but will save them for another time 

cheers


----------



## InCider (18/12/10)

Beautiful Tony!!! :wub:


----------



## browndog (19/12/10)

you are a true chilli tragick Tony, god bless you. I hope we get to meet at an AHB doo one day.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Tony (20/12/10)

one day mate.......... one day!

It must be done!


----------



## Steve (22/12/10)

Tony said:


> one day mate.......... one day!
> 
> It must be done!




Can I come too?


----------



## InCider (22/12/10)

The brew food AND the beer would make an excellent day out if/when you get to a swap


----------



## shonks69 (23/12/10)

Tony said:


> Ok....... proud parent time
> 
> First up, my Bih Jalokia, closely related to the Bhut Jalokia, this is the true Assam variety from India. Also known as the Assam Bhut Jalokia. I have tried to grow these for years not and i finally got a plant to grow..... and isnt it doing well.
> 
> ...



They look great mate. I think you have got a world of pain ahead of you after sighting your photos. I recon you are right on the money about the orange chillies you identified earlier in the thread, "Bonda Ma Jacques". They seem to match discriptions, photos I found on the net & they look like the same chillies Neil reviewed (he thinks they are pretty good). I can send you some seeds if you are intrested.
Have a good Xmas and all the best for the New Year.

Cheers
Shonks


----------



## Tony (23/12/10)

na im right for seeds mate... thanks 

Bonda........They are a very nice chilli. My brother grew them last year and i rather enjoyed biting one off and chewing it up. A nice ballanced heat and flavour.

Use them in a sause with lots of pinapple, vinigar and some of the Jerk seasoning mix from the herbies website.

YUM!


----------



## shonks69 (24/12/10)

Cheers mate :icon_cheers:


----------



## InCider (24/12/10)

I made a passionfruit, mind & habanero sauce the other week, and it is the business. 

Just one tip if anyone uses passionfruit AND uses the blender on it after adding it is that it smashes all the seeds. Great texture, but when you have it on eggs, you can't help but feel that it's eggshell that you're eating! :lol:


----------



## Tony (1/1/11)

a bit more chilli porn 

Looking forward to some fresh chillis to make some sauce with!

Trinidad Scorpion:







Yellow 7 Pod:






Naga Morich Raja Mirch:






My 7 Pod ME (Mother of Evil)











Rocotto Red (still only 1/3 size) and dont the bloody fruit fly's love these :angry: :











7 Pod Jonah (got these seeds from a fella in the states who got them from Trinidad):


----------



## Tony (1/1/11)

Just cut open one of the 7 Pod Jonah's to see what they were like. Definate pungent 7 Pod smell, thin fleshed and those classic yellow droplets of pure evil.

Chopped a bit off and had a chew and they certanly pack a punch!


----------



## InCider (1/1/11)

A brave, brave man takes a bit out of one of those! 

I ate a couple of habs for a bet at work. It was warm for a while. Some of the guys where vomiting, tears welling up in their eyes and red face. I thought to myself they were cowards (or never eat hot food). I went to Indian for dinner and had a vindaloo afterwards with lots of chilli pickle mmm chilli pickle!


----------



## shonks69 (1/1/11)

Tony said:


> a bit more chilli porn
> 
> Looking forward to some fresh chillis to make some sauce with!
> 
> ...


Looking good mate.

Cheers
Shonks


----------



## InCider (2/1/11)

I've got heaps of these growing... I got them 6 years ago from a mate in Brisbane. He had them growing wild all over his farm. When this wet SE Qld weather ends, and the heat begins, I'll keep a few seeds if anyone is interested. I use them in salads as they aren't hot, and to dilute habanero sauce. They're great roasted and kept in vinegar and chucked on whatever you like - steak, eggs, salsa etc..  




Here is the write up:



> BISHOPS HAT (PI 497974)
> 
> Species: Baccatum Origin: Brazil Heat: Mild
> 
> This variety has many names: Balloon, Pimenta Cambuci, Campane, Peri Peri, Ubatuba Cambuci, Aji Flor, Orchid, Christmas Bell and Bishops Crown to name a few!! This very unusual pod shaped variety is believed to have been transfered from South America to Europe by the Portuguese in the 18th century and is actually part of the species Capsicum baccatum var. pendulum. The plants are quite large growing 3 to 4 ft tall and produce 30 to 50 extremely weird 3 or 4 flat winged, wrinkled almost flying saucer like 1 " wide pods. The flesh of each pod is thin athough crisp to taste and they mature from green to red approximately 90-100 days after seedlings have emerged. The body of the pods have some detectable heat, but the wings are sweet and mild


----------



## Steve (2/1/11)

Tony said:


> Just cut open one of the 7 Pod Jonah's to see what they were like. Definate pungent 7 Pod smell, thin fleshed and those classic yellow droplets of pure evil.
> 
> Chopped a bit off and had a chew and they certanly pack a punch!




Is it just me or does the one on the left look like a females internal reproductive bits? :lol: 

Nice mean as chilli pics Tony. Very Jealous.

@ Incider, chilli pickles the best isnt it?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## brettprevans (4/1/11)

alas i only have 2 chilli plants. 

this one (chilli seville) i got given at xmas and isnt hot but is quite nice to eat.





this i got around may last year and it pretty much died off but has started coming back. these have some heat but not sure what they are. 




I need to increase my chilli crops/plants so i can start making chilli sauce etc


----------



## InCider (9/1/11)

@Steve - yep! Roast, pickle and store... always on hand.  

I went to BNE today for Yum Cha in the Valley, and we always go to the Indian and Asia grocers there. Scored these babies:

'World's Hottest'.... we'll see. Tony probably has the title on that one! :super: 

After a taste, It's not the hottest but nice enough. Quite salty. For $2.50 you can't go wrong.




These ones looked Ok... will use them for a sauce - blend up with some mango or pineapple pulp.




These 'White' chillies intrigued me...but turning the bag over hopefully to see what special chilli variety it was... it says:


> INGREDIENTS: GREEN CHILLY, SALT


----------



## Steve (11/1/11)

InCider said:


> @Steve - yep! Roast, pickle and store... always on hand.
> 
> I went to BNE today for Yum Cha in the Valley, and we always go to the Indian and Asia grocers there. Scored these babies:
> 
> ...



mate, next time you are there have a look for this:




If they dont have any, give me a hoy and i'll grab you a jar n stick it in the post.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Steve (11/1/11)

Steve said:


> mate, next time you are there have a look for this:
> 
> View attachment 43243
> 
> ...



I also went to my indian shop on the weekend and grabbed these to make some chilli mango pickle. They use raw green mangos in their pickles, let me know if you want a recipe:







Also bought a curry leaf plant!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## InCider (11/1/11)

Steve said:


> mate, next time you are there have a look for this:
> 
> View attachment 43243
> 
> ...



I will do - we need to have an East Coast Chilli Swap! Beers of course! :icon_cheers:


----------



## philw (12/1/11)

my first Chili's 

going to be using one in the Chili Ginger beer recipe I read about on here soon


----------



## InCider (12/1/11)

Looking good Phil! I'm going to plant some REALLY hot ones soon... make the habaneros taste as hot as brocolli! :lol: 



philw said:


> my first Chili's
> 
> going to be using one in the Chili Ginger beer recipe I read about on here soon


----------



## DKS (17/1/11)

HELP! Please!
Just picked and chopped first crop of little fire cracker chillis and rubbed my eye.( Dumb Phuark I know but I'll handle critics latter) ! 
Best relief advice please.NOW!
Daz


----------



## Tony (17/1/11)

cup of concrete 

nothing else works.

Wait till you do it with a superhot!


----------



## Cube (17/1/11)

LOL. Just wait till you have a piss after handling superhot That is pain.

Try milk.


----------



## DKS (17/1/11)

Oh mate what a piss off. Starting to mellow out now after a consistent water wash. 
First thought was wash it in sangria but none handy  
Daz


----------



## Cube (17/1/11)

Water makes it worse. Just spreads it more and does nothing to help the burn


----------



## elec (18/1/11)

Tony said:


> cup of concrete
> 
> nothing else works.
> 
> Wait till you do it with a superhot!




I had the misfortune of experiencing it with a 7 Pod....
I just sat there like a stunned mullet for half an hour, tears pouring out of the offended eye, whilst absorbing all sorts of insensitive remarks from my everloving missus and kids..
Put a few things in perspective , but. I thought I knew what pain was, I'm sure I do now...

Regards


----------



## InCider (18/1/11)

elec said:


> I had the misfortune of experiencing it with a 7 Pod....
> I just sat there like a stunned mullet for half an hour, tears pouring out of the offended eye, whilst absorbing all sorts of insensitive remarks from my everloving missus and kids..
> Put a few things in perspective , but. I thought I knew what pain was, I'm sure I do now...
> 
> Regards



There's no sympathy is there? I've stuck my fingers in my nose and eyes enough after having habs enough to know better :lol: you do start to get used to it after a while... a 7 pod however...no doubt I'll find out about that by accident!


----------



## Nevalicious (18/1/11)

Hey guys. I just stumbled on this thread whilst browsing the latest threads. In the interest of not reading through 42.5 pages of replies, can someone tell me where you get the seeds from for all of these exotic chillis you guys seem to be growing??

I have been growing and enjoying my own herbs and chillis for a few years now, but have only used seeds from my previous years crop to grow more chillis (fairly standard yates type??). I'd love to get my hands on some of these hot hot seeds if someone is able to post some or atleast point me in the right direction!!

Regards

Tyler


----------



## Cube (18/1/11)

Nevalicious said:


> Hey guys. I just stumbled on this thread whilst browsing the latest threads. In the interest of not reading through 42.5 pages of replies, can someone tell me where you get the seeds from for all of these exotic chillis you guys seem to be growing??
> 
> I have been growing and enjoying my own herbs and chillis for a few years now, but have only used seeds from my previous years crop to grow more chillis (fairly standard yates type??). I'd love to get my hands on some of these hot hot seeds if someone is able to post some or atleast point me in the right direction!!
> 
> ...



www.thehippyseedcompany.com An Aussie in NSW sells them all.

Just overwinter your plants mate, they come back bigger and better each year. Like roses they get bigger and stringer year after year. If you have no luck getting fresh seeds from Neil ( Hippy ) let me know and I'll post some to Bhut Jolokias and 7 pots to you. They are a few years old seeds now but should be fine.....


----------



## Mercs Own (18/1/11)

Tony was kind enough to send me a small selection of of super hots which I took one look at and promptly hid them somewhere I could not find them and therefore wouldnt have to eat them - Thanks Tony! I found them again so took one of the Bhut Jolokai down to the Mornington Peninsula Brewery to share with anyone who was silly enough to share with me. Took paper towels so I wouldnt ruin their cutting board, took my own very sharp knife and a latex glove. Matt -the owner - became somewhat disturbed when I put the glove on as it was then he realised this was something to be scared of - no not the glove the chilli!! Some would say I wimped out in fact I might say I wimped out because I cut that chilli in half and then cut a slice off that half and then cut that slice up pretty small. No one would go first so I did (took one of the bigger slices which if Tony was there he would have tut tutted in shame of how small it actually was) and immediately it hit my tongue I felt a little sting of heat a burn that began to grow - then I chewed!

Okay it wasnt murderously hot, it was pretty damned hot and also it had lovely fruity mango, passionfruit, nectarine type flavours which made the heat tolerable - kinda. A couple of people at the bar thought they would have a taste and were duly warned by my good self but still tried much to their dismay! One old lady gave it a go - I warned her - she promptly spat the tiny piece into her hand which freaked me out. I told her to get rid of it and wash her hand and not to touch herself - anywhere - for the next couple of hours. At this point my face was on fire as it seemed I had somehow touched myself in several places even though I had been excruciatingly careful not to. Ash the barman had scratched just under his bottom eye and was in pain and wondering if he could just cut away the burning skin so it would stop hurting, Matt was walking around the brewery with his mouth hanging open - I mean really open think Hippo, hoping to drag enough cool air over his tongue so he might stop sweating and barman michael was drinking more coke than was wise - one can open to drink the other fresh out of the fridge to lick! The pommy guy that tried a bit was on his way out but couldnt seem to stop leaning on the bar you could tell he wanted to order another six beers (all for himself) but he was having trouble getting his mouth to work. Three other blokes and two women that gave all it ago and all seemed friendly prior to trying it seemed to take a fairly heated dislike to me afterwards - I dont exactly know why!?

One thing is for sure - beer sales went up dramatically after the chilli taste test. I suggested to Matt that we chop the rest of the chilli's Tony gave me and dip them in choclate and have them on the bar as free snacks - you would sell a shipload of beers!

So thanks to Tony ten people in Mornington have now tried one of the hottest chilli's in the world and I promise I will man up and try a bigger slice next time - I just dont have any friends left at MPB that want to do it with me!


----------



## Tony (18/1/11)

Ahhhhhhhhh awsome story Merc, pissing myself!

The bhuts are hot but not as hot as the scary red 7's and Raja mirch. but when it comes down to it they all burn like hell. 

no shame in a little bit......... to be honest, a little bit hurts just as much as as a lot, just a lot hurts your stomach and your butt more if you swallow it all 

next to use some in some cooking......... time for a curry!

cheers


----------



## brettprevans (21/1/11)

Cube said:


> www.thehippyseedcompany.com An Aussie in NSW sells them all.


 :angry: stupid work internet filter is blocking the site listing it as 'suspicious'. yes hippies are sus but surely their websites arent! :lol: 

cheers for the link. will be buying some decent chilli seeds


----------



## brendo (21/1/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> :angry: stupid work internet filter is blocking the site listing it as 'suspicious'. yes hippies are sus but surely their websites arent! :lol:
> 
> cheers for the link. will be buying some decent chilli seeds



we should split some mate - oh and I have some habeneros, jalepenos and thai chillies in the ground at the moment...


----------



## manticle (21/1/11)

DKS said:


> HELP! Please!
> Just picked and chopped first crop of little fire cracker chillis and rubbed my eye.( Dumb Phuark I know but I'll handle critics latter) !
> Best relief advice please.NOW!
> Daz



Bit late but best thing you can do is first wash and dry your hands thoroughly, then wash and dry your eye area thoroughly (soap and water both times). Cucumber, milk or yoghurt may then ease the sting but if you don't wash, then you will just keep rubbing the acids around, no matter what you try.


----------



## Tony (21/1/11)

Trust me manticle..... bar removing the top later of skin...... nothing gets these maggahots out of your skin. 

SHU, or Scolville Heat Units are measures in big numbers because its a messure of how much water and equal amount of the pure oil from the chilli is detectable in.

so a Jalapino at 2000 SHU means 1ml will be detectable in 2000ml of water. or 2 liters

A 7 pod at 1,000,000 SHU means 1 ml of oil will be detectable in 1,000,000 ml's of water. or 1000 liters of water.

get it on your fingers......... it doesnt wash off!!!!!!

Touch your eye, nose, mouth, man or woman bits, and there is pain to be had for a good 12 hours after touching the chilli.


RESPECT


----------



## elec (21/1/11)

manticle said:


> Bit late but best thing you can do is first wash and dry your hands thoroughly, then wash and dry your eye area thoroughly (soap and water both times). Cucumber, milk or yoghurt may then ease the sting but if you don't wash, then you will just keep rubbing the acids around, no matter what you try.


Manticle, have you had any experience with superhots?? Your advise just doesn't work. bud.......


----------



## InCider (21/1/11)

Tony said:


> Touch your eye, nose, mouth, man or woman bits, and there is pain to be had for a good 12 hours after touching the chilli.
> 
> 
> RESPECT




Be most careful with woman bits. I used to live in East St Kilda and walk to work each day up Chapel Street to the Como Centre to work. On the way home I'd have beers (loved the drag show at the commercial) and shop for dinner, for stuff I hadn't got at the Vic markets. One grocer had ristas hanging our the front of his shop and I took to a vertical row of them, hung 'em in the kitchen. 

On making dinner for Veronica, my new squeeze of the time, we headed back to mine for a night of dinner and paddling the mash. The chillis came out. As we'd had a couple of drinks, she challenged me to eat one while we cooked. No worries, as long as she matched me. We ate them, they were hot, and we sipped wine and she fly sparged my mash. We cooked dinner.

And we burned. Did we ******* burn. 

We burned so fiercely at #1 Crimea St, East St Kilda we had to go back to her place for some kind of salve for her lady parts. I was OK. I had a Marlboro and a Sub Zero. Pure class. :lol: 

There's only one cure for her condition, she said. I didn't know what to do. She said '...do you really like chillis?'. 'Yep!' I Answered 'What do I have to do?'

She said: 'kisses'


----------



## Tony (21/1/11)

yep...... chopped up a heap of superhots on day...... The ladies do not always like 7 Pod flange 

lappin it up incider


----------



## manticle (22/1/11)

elec said:


> Manticle, have you had any experience with superhots?? Your advise just doesn't work. bud.......



My experience is with chillies. It's possible I've never eaten a 'super hot' or rubbed one on my nuts - I just know that without trying to remove the oil from your skin, you will have no hope of soothing it with any other substance. My advice has worked for me and those I've cooked for but admittedly maybe the chillies just weren't crazy enough. I love chilli but have never really explored the SHU aspect - just mild, hot and ******* hot. The advice was offered in regards to general chilli rather than superhot chilli and I know that on a certain level it does work.

I think someone needs to send me some seeds for superhots and growing instructions in return for beer or somesuch.

Any offers gratefully accepted.


----------



## InCider (22/1/11)

Tony said:


> yep...... chopped up a heap of superhots on day...... The ladies do not always like 7 Pod flange
> 
> lappin it up incider



Part of me quite enjoyed it! Got my Bhut seeds from the innerwebs, and will plant them this weekend.... can't wait 

Going to mow my pumpkin patch down as it's a haven for grasshoppers and they're hammering my chilli plants. 

If I could get a load of topsoil for free I'd plant a few sq meters of them!


----------



## brettprevans (23/1/11)

Mants, do u want to split a few packs with me and Brendo?
I recon 'the world', 'chef' and 'hab' packs. That's $40 or $13 split between us. Unless u blokes want the insane fkn packS (extreme danger or carribean)


----------



## manticle (23/1/11)

Had a kind offer for some seeds posted to me but I'd be in for a split as well to get a few varieties going.

Spread the fire.


----------



## Cube (23/1/11)

If you guys are after a split on buying stuff here is a informal auction for kick ass chilli stuff and proceeds go to our flood brothers...

http://www.thehotpepper.com/topic/19740-la...__1#entry415496

 Scroll down for pics of items in auction - not to disappoint  !


----------



## schooey (23/1/11)

... My douglah died

but, Heh, I'm up for a pack of nuclear seeds, and some more douglah seeds to see if I can get another to grow.... :super:


----------



## InCider (23/1/11)

Today I had enough chilli stocks and time between catching up on 6 weeks of mowing to make another batch of sauce.

My goal is to get a finish similar to Byron Bay Chilli Co Mango Habanero sauce, which to my palate is basically hot hab zing with a background of sweet mango.

So to have another go at it, here is the: *Apricot Chilli Sauce*. (no mangoes around due to the floods/ rain  )

First in the processor were Habs (orange) and some dried red chillies (posted a pic a couple of weeks ago)
I added a heap of mint too. Vietnamese and regular. HEAPS of it...





Then I added these dried green chillies. They were salted. And needed to be de-stemmed. I was going to let the food processor do that, but it was like chewing hemp rope when you got your teeth into one of [email protected]




Here's them all de-stemmed




Prior to adding wine vinegar and applying a low heat. Like the united colours of Benetton  




A tin of apricots to be mashed - all the juice went in the pot to simmer away. This tin was 875g. I'd go more next time for the sweetness. In my last sauce I had small 100gm passionfruit pulp... hardly taste the sweetness.


----------



## InCider (23/1/11)

The mash looks like this.... and even though I consider myself 'HARD CORE' I use the the extractor fans and range hood. It feels like getting the good news from the capsicum spray by the old Bill at the Big Day Out.

How does it taste? HOT... salty (green dried chillies had sea salt on them), I've not noticed the apricots yet, but will let the chilli wort settle.




And finally, I have a couple of Bishops Hats drying out on my commercial dehydrator. When I use seeds for myself, I usually dry them in the skin, and the tear open to plant them in the soil.
I'll post some of these if anyone wants some very, very mild chillis that breed like cane toads.


----------



## brettprevans (23/1/11)

He'll yeah that looks good mate :drool:


----------



## leiothrix (23/1/11)

InCider said:


> Then I added these dried green chillies. They were salted. And needed to be de-stemmed. I was going to let the food processor do that, but it was like chewing hemp rope when you got your teeth into one of [email protected]
> 
> View attachment 43515



That looks like a bag of mummified mice or something :icon_vomit:


----------



## InCider (23/1/11)

leiothrix said:


> That looks like a bag of mummified mice or something :icon_vomit:



You found me our Scalectrix :lol:


----------



## shonks69 (24/1/11)

InCider said:


> The mash looks like this.... and even though I consider myself 'HARD CORE' I use the the extractor fans and range hood. It feels like getting the good news from the capsicum spray by the old Bill at the Big Day Out.
> 
> How does it taste? HOT... salty (green dried chillies had sea salt on them), I've not noticed the apricots yet, but will let the chilli wort settle.
> 
> ...


Looking good mate,
I'll swap you some Bonda Ma Jaques seeds for some Bishops Hats seed if your are intrested.

Cheers
Shonks


----------



## InCider (24/1/11)

shonks69 said:


> Looking good mate,
> I'll swap you some Bonda Ma Jaques seeds for some Bishops Hats seed if your are intrested.
> 
> Cheers
> Shonks



Sounds good shonks - these will be dry in a few days, then I'll post them over to you.

Cheers,

InCider


----------



## InCider (24/1/11)

Before I went to work today, I had some time (amongst first day back at school) to 'keg' my chilli sauce. I use 1.25l PET bottles. Treat them like you would a beer bottle and you're fine. The apricot hab sauce filled 1.24 of the bloody thing! If you've seen the pics above, it didn't look much, and I was surprised by the volume. I let it steep overnight, then reheated prior to bottling. 

Here's the best way to fill a PET bottle:

Get the biggest diameter funnel you can get the fit the neck of the pet bottle. Make sure you can get an airtight seal - either by tape or downward pressure.

Squeeze the bottle, fill the funnel and allow the bottle to suck the chilli sauce through the funnel as it regains it's shape. Repeat.

It sure beats having to puree everything to fit in the neck of the bottle.


----------



## shonks69 (25/1/11)

InCider said:


> Before I went to work today, I had some time (amongst first day back at school) to 'keg' my chilli sauce. I use 1.25l PET bottles. Treat them like you would a beer bottle and you're fine. The apricot hab sauce filled 1.24 of the bloody thing! If you've seen the pics above, it didn't look much, and I was surprised by the volume. I let it steep overnight, then reheated prior to bottling.
> 
> Here's the best way to fill a PET bottle:
> 
> ...


Clever

PM me your postage details and I'll send some seeds over

Cheers
Shonks


----------



## rendo (27/1/11)

Tony & All....

I had a tasting session today too.....about 6months ago Tony sent me some 7pot seeds..THANK YOU TONY.

Well, I have one nicely growing 7pot tree (will get pics soon) and my bro has 6 of em growing...anyway, my first bad boy 7pot ripened up a few days ago, it is the most evil looking chilli I have ever seen...the other ones on the tree dont look AS BAD...but this one is just wrong...its like something out of Lord of the Ring Stingers...forged in the deepest most evil of places....

Anyway...I took a 5mm slice outta it and the chilli is as Tony describes below, thick, fleshy, yellow inside....I was SHITTING BRICKS...then I thought..F#$K it....CHEW CHEW CHEW...GULP...

What...wait..not that bad....ummm...wait...HOLY F#$KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK BANG!!! Shit...someone put me out...I am on fire!!! Head exploding, drooling, just INSANE chilli sensations, but after 10mins of insanity and wanting to cut my tongue out, it left a nice citrusy taste that would compliment many dishes...I will use these in a few of my thai salads...eg Som Tum, 

I have two kids, 2.5yrs old and 12 months old, I am SERIOUSLY thinking of somehow locking this tree up, if they were to get a hold of the 7pots, then there would be real trouble.

Anyway, Tony, thank you for the seeds, I dont have any other chillies growing at the moment, so I think it shouldnt be cross pollinated, so I will save some seeds for later/sharing/etc....

It is the scariest, hottest, most evil chilli I have ever come across...and I LOVE IT. Thank You Tony.

Rendo

​


Tony said:


> Had a tasting session thisarvo.
> 
> First up was the ripe Devils Tongue. Cut a nice slice and chewed it up.
> 
> ...


----------



## InCider (28/1/11)

I had to hide the Habs from the kids, but 7 pots.... FFS! :lol: Might have to grow them at a neighbours house! 




rendo said:


> Tony & All....
> 
> I had a tasting session today too.....about 6months ago Tony sent me some 7pot seeds..THANK YOU TONY.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tony (29/1/11)

hehe awsome!

I grow mine locked up in the pool yard....... safe from kids.

One of my wifes friends came over last year and her 4 year old got hold of a Bhut Jalokia. He bit it in half and quickly realised his error.

He was led inside by his older sister, holding the chilli by the stalk saying...... Toooooonnnnnnny.... what do we do?

He was standing there, mouth wide open, eyes like dinner plates, but nothing else, no tears, nuthin!

I said to him, mate, there is nothing we can do, your just going to have to deal with it.

He said... ok and walked off.

everytime i saw him after that he would say "Hi Tony........ i wont eat your chilli again" as a greeting 

cheers


----------



## rendo (3/2/11)

hahaha, i took one of the seven pots to work....just ONE was more than enough to down over a dozen people!!   hahaha, amazing.

I think I ended up eating a quarter of one, boy its HOT, but I reckon I could get use it to it with enough practice, just dont think eating a whole one is really a wise thing to do (lots of twits on youtube do though)...

rendo



Tony said:


> hehe awsome!
> 
> I grow mine locked up in the pool yard....... safe from kids.


----------



## Cube (3/2/11)

Speaking of 7 pots fellas I have about 30 odd ripening and half a dozen in the freezer from my new batch since I was decimated by fruit fly not long ago. Wow - time flies and now have ripe and ripening 7 pots already. The pain is cometh! I cut open the ones that went into the freezer checking for maggots just in case and OH MY GOD the smell and 'sloppyness' of the placenta made my knees wobble. Knowing I will eat some bigger and juicer ones soon I just licked the knife. Stupid, stupid, stupid. felt like a 10 cm wide hot iron was on my tongue for 3o minutes and it then just throbbed for more. Awesome!


----------



## Tony (4/2/11)

wait till you get some on you willy!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/2/11)

Burning ring of fire


----------



## Peteoz77 (6/2/11)

OK, I am going to ask a stupid question here, but does anyone plant and harvest chilis year round? I know it gets too cold for them here (Canberra) in the winter, but what if you bring them inside or keep them under cover?


----------



## Steve (6/2/11)

Peteoz77 said:


> OK, I am going to ask a stupid question here, but does anyone plant and harvest chilis year round? I know it gets too cold for them here (Canberra) in the winter, but what if you bring them inside or keep them under cover?




If you lived in tropical QLD you'd be right. But saying that some growers plants go dormant and spring back to life when it warms up. All my plants that ive tried to help through winter here just die....even indoors. Seal up that glass house you have on your back fence and you'll be able to extend their season by a couple of months either side of spring and winter. It'd be even better if it got full sun during winter too?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## InCider (6/2/11)

Not sure how to keep them going in the cooler weather Pete & Steve, but we get some cold nights here in Landsborough, about an hour north of BNE. 5 degrees isn't cold my your standards, but it slows the chillis down a lot!  

Thanks Shonks for the seeds mate - a great selection!  and the Bishops will be on their way tomorrow. I've got a couple of plants of them, one of which must be 4 or 5 years old... kind of dies off a bit and comes back. They yield well over summer, and really slow in winter, but there are a few.

When I was in Ipswich for the flood clean up, I got a couple of birds eye type chillies. I've dried them out ( in my shirt over that weekend actually!) and planted them last week. Starting to germinate already. They had been under 2 meters of water, and were a nice grey colour... like they'd been galvanised.

InCider.


----------



## Newbiebrewer (6/2/11)

Yeah in North QLD they just keep producing but I think the variety also counts for high fruit. If you want chillis for cooking over the winter in Canberra, just collect as many as possible, freeze them then when you want blitz them into a chilli paste.

To keep em going in a glass house probably 30+ degrees with lots of light 12+ hours


----------



## shonks69 (7/2/11)

InCider said:


> Not sure how to keep them going in the cooler weather Pete & Steve, but we get some cold nights here in Landsborough, about an hour north of BNE. 5 degrees isn't cold my your standards, but it slows the chillis down a lot!
> 
> Thanks Shonks for the seeds mate - a great selection!  and the Bishops will be on their way tomorrow. I've got a couple of plants of them, one of which must be 4 or 5 years old... kind of dies off a bit and comes back. They yield well over summer, and really slow in winter, but there are a few.
> 
> ...



No wukkas mate and cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## browndog (19/2/11)

Here you go chilli boys from todays courier mail





cheers

Browndog


----------



## shonks69 (23/2/11)

browndog said:


> Here you go chilli boys from todays courier mail
> 
> View attachment 44174
> 
> ...



The king is dead, long live the king Infinity Chilli


----------



## Tony (25/2/11)

meh..... they are just 7 Pods, remaned and claimed by the poms.

the same as i have growing im my pool yard... seeds direct from trinidad tobago.

edit:

SHu numbers can be decieving. They work off how much water a trace of the chilli is detectable once disolved into......... Not the mouthfeel of the chemical makeup of the chillis oils.

Id say all these superhots will max out at around he 1 mil mark but the 7 Pod in the mouth........ its just nasty! much worse than a bhut jalokia which held the record and just a small few thousand less than this infinity chilli...... we are talking a drop in a 44 hotter by the SHU testing, not by mouth.

I grew genuine CPI GWR Bhuts and they were nowhere near as hot in the mouth as my mother of evil 7 Pods.


----------



## browndog (26/2/11)

Tony said:


> meh..... they are just 7 Pods, remaned and claimed by the poms.
> 
> the same as i have growing im my pool yard... seeds direct from trinidad tobago.
> 
> ...




So it's all about mouth feel mate.


----------



## Cube (9/3/11)

A bit of a harvest time. Not too many Bhuts as I have given a lot away. I don't need that many for myself and I have plenty 7's to play with this time around. :chug: Have also made a spice Jar full of dried Devils Tongue and goats weed powder. The DT powder is sooo nice.


----------



## Wolfy (9/3/11)

Cube said:


> A bit of a harvest time. Not too many Bhuts as I have given a lot away.


You are going to freeze them in the zlp lock bags?

I was wondering how best to keep them and cbf reading 45 pages of this thread.


----------



## Cube (9/3/11)

Wolfy said:


> You are going to freeze them in the zlp lock bags?
> 
> I was wondering how best to keep them and cbf reading 45 pages of this thread.



Going to....... been doing this for years. They freeze very well. Just don't expect them to be just like a fresh one when thawed. They do go 'soggyish' but perfect for cooking or drying. I then cook with or dry them when I have enough to grind up to a powder. I do the same with my ginger after I peel it.....zip lock baggie - to easy.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/3/11)

When dried, you are best to freeze them... I have had dried chillies go mouldy, so I started to freeze them.... still stay stupidly hot :icon_cheers:


----------



## Cube (9/3/11)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> When dried, you are best to freeze them... I have had dried chillies go mouldy, so I started to freeze them.... still stay stupidly hot :icon_cheers:



Mate - you haven't dried them properly or enough. The whole reason to dry them is to preserve them. I have dried chillis over two years old still crispy dry. Do you use a dehydrator or other method?

Drying then freezing is just making them wet again rendering the drying useless.


----------



## Cube (10/4/11)

Ok I have half a bottle of vodka with a half a Bhut Jolokia ( cheers Tony for seeds ) in it steeping for 3 weeks. Was Ok at one week and yeah warm at just under two. Being half pissed right now I took a swig and for the luv of baby jebus this is a beuat. Lips and tongue going ballistic with a slurpy slutty sip..... DROOOOOOOLING like a drooling mofo thing on bhut vodka. Wow Tony your Bhuts are way kick ass in a Vodka


........ off for more.....


----------



## Maple (12/4/11)

OK Chilli lovers - a new level of hot - from today's Age:
chilli's that bite back

I bet one of these would go along way, but is there a threshold, like IBU... after 1M, it's just stupid hot.


----------



## Fourstar (12/4/11)

Maple said:


> OK Chilli lovers - a new level of hot - from today's Age:
> chilli's that bite back
> 
> I bet one of these would go along way, but is there a threshold, like IBU... after 1M, it's just stupid hot.




I went to the chilli festival and had the sauce they made. Hottest thing i have ever eaten. On the drive home i could feel it shaw-shanking through my system like Tim Robbins and Morgan Freeman. Suffice to say, the chilli hallucinations Tony speaks of for me where spent whilst on the can. The idea of having to goto the toilet after that was frightening.


----------



## Tony (12/4/11)

your not eating chilli unless you have visions and stomach eruptions


----------



## philw (14/4/11)

I need to get some of that Trinidad Scorpion


----------



## pimpsqueak (14/4/11)

philw said:


> I need to get some of that Trinidad Scorpion


I lucked out and got 2 of the 300 bottles of the Chilli Factory Trinidad Scorpion sauce when they were released.
They're keeping the rest for the Easter Show, so you can try it for free there...


----------



## Cube (17/4/11)

Cube said:


> Ok I have half a bottle of vodka with a half a Bhut Jolokia ( cheers Tony for seeds ) in it steeping for 3 weeks. Was Ok at one week and yeah warm at just under two. Being half pissed right now I took a swig and for the luv of baby jebus this is a beuat. Lips and tongue going ballistic with a slurpy slutty sip..... DROOOOOOOLING like a drooling mofo thing on bhut vodka. Wow Tony your Bhuts are way kick ass in a Vodka
> 
> 
> ........ off for more.....




Well well well......I have met my match! Twice now I have drunk this in last week and twice I have had a volcanic ass that night or morning. I've never been effected by real hot foods before in the ass department but man - this vodka is now killing my guts h34r: This last week it has taken on a new life, or death to be fair. Today I had it with lemonade with a mate and the 'fizzing lemonade' smell made him choke when he went to drink it by breathing the fumes before drinking. After a sip he gave in. I drank mine and his....... and my ass exploded tonight.

SO - the best reason WHY YOU WANT A FREE HALF BOTTLE OF VODKA WITH HALF A BHUT JOLOKIA IN IT gets it as long as postage is paid for  Yup - I'm passing this bottle of ass ripping vodka on conditions on a post and or pics. Actually I'll be putting the names in a hat and drawing it but great reasons why you need it will get your name on a bigger piece of paper for the draw 

Goes well with lemonade and orange.

Draw it on wednesday, paypal postage by end of week and you'll have it for a easter drink to kill the inlaws with


----------



## browndog (20/4/11)

I hope this was one of you mad chilli buggers.

-Browndog


----------



## Pennywise (21/4/11)

ha ha saw that on the news and imedietly thought of this thread, pretty full on


----------



## sinkas (25/4/11)

can anyone help me out with a couple of varietites of interesting chilli seeds, not really into hyper hot, but diff flavours woudl be great to try growing


----------



## InCider (25/4/11)

Hey Sinkas, 

I have some very mild varieties that I grow for salads and mild sauces. Bishops Hat are what they're called and they are pictured earlier in the thread - a few pages back. Some of seeds I can get for you - they're taking ages to dry so far this year with all the rain - they're going mouldy, but will have a few more to dry out soon if you want some. This variety grows like weeds.

InCider.


----------



## Wolfy (25/4/11)

sinkas said:


> can anyone help me out with a couple of varietites of interesting chilli seeds, not really into hyper hot, but diff flavours woudl be great to try growing


I know that some hop sellers and ebay-plant-and-seed-sellers cannot/will not ship to WA due to quarantine restrictions, do those restrictions apply to chilli seeds as well?


----------



## shonks69 (29/4/11)

InCider said:


> Hey Sinkas,
> 
> I have some very mild varieties that I grow for salads and mild sauces. Bishops Hat are what they're called and they are pictured earlier in the thread - a few pages back. Some of seeds I can get for you - they're taking ages to dry so far this year with all the rain - they're going mouldy, but will have a few more to dry out soon if you want some. This variety grows like weeds.
> 
> InCider.



Hey mate

I never received those seeds, Wolfy might be right about the quarantine

Cheers
Shonks


----------



## InCider (29/4/11)

I've still got a couple more Bishops to dry out Shonks so I'll dry some more seeds - hardly any fruit with all the wet. They love the dry weather more for sure.

If you haven't moved, I'll pop some more bishops over - just envelope this time. 

S.


----------



## shonks69 (4/5/11)

No Wukkas mate, Much appreciated.
Have you sprouted any of the seeds yet?

Cheers
John


----------



## Margrethe (4/5/11)

Are they heirloom? (I guess I'm asking if they'll sprout) 

We've thought about getting some chilli's and other things growing, I've never heard of bishops hats- will have to keep an eye out for them. I like to make chilli sauce, and chilli oils- its been a while since I made any and HWMBO is harassing me to get my ass into gear! 

Thanks for the heads up on the bishops hats!


----------



## InCider (4/5/11)

shonks69 said:


> No Wukkas mate, Much appreciated.
> Have you sprouted any of the seeds yet?
> 
> Cheers
> John




Got some new dried hats to get off to you today - we've had a great week of dry weather so I am sure they won't go mouldy on the trip. I've got two seedlings from the ones you sent me - I am hesistant to plant all of them as the wet weather is really hurting all my chillies this autumn (and summer was terrible!) So far the Bishops, which normally grow out of control have given me less than a dozen fully grown healthy ones - normally I'd get 50-60! Most of the fruit on them is rotting / pest affected as the growth is not vigorous enough which is a shame, but winter will see the ground dry out significantly. My front paddock still shows surface water when you walk on some parts of it when I mow!

I am thinking of using a small portable green house to get some seedlings started in the next month or so - and seeing how it works here in winter - 21degs and clear during the day and 8 degrees overnight...



Margrethe said:


> Are they heirloom? (I guess I'm asking if they'll sprout)
> 
> We've thought about getting some chilli's and other things growing, I've never heard of bishops hats- will have to keep an eye out for them. I like to make chilli sauce, and chilli oils- its been a while since I made any and HWMBO is harassing me to get my ass into gear!
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the bishops hats!



Margrethe, I've got three on the plant at the moment, I'll get one today for drying out for you if you like. It will take a week or two, then I can send.

Cheers,

Sean


----------



## Margrethe (4/5/11)

That would be AWESOME! Like really!!! Let me know when, and I'll pm you an addy. 

That is super cool!


----------



## shonks69 (10/5/11)

InCider said:


> Got some new dried hats to get off to you today - we've had a great week of dry weather so I am sure they won't go mouldy on the trip. I've got two seedlings from the ones you sent me - I am hesistant to plant all of them as the wet weather is really hurting all my chillies this autumn (and summer was terrible!) So far the Bishops, which normally grow out of control have given me less than a dozen fully grown healthy ones - normally I'd get 50-60! Most of the fruit on them is rotting / pest affected as the growth is not vigorous enough which is a shame, but winter will see the ground dry out significantly. My front paddock still shows surface water when you walk on some parts of it when I mow!
> 
> I am thinking of using a small portable green house to get some seedlings started in the next month or so - and seeing how it works here in winter - 21degs and clear during the day and 8 degrees overnight...
> 
> ...




Good on ya mate
What strains did you get to sprout?
We had a bad season with the excessive heat over here, lots of flower drop. Superhots got hammered but starting to fruit know with the cooler weather.

Cheers
John


----------



## InCider (11/5/11)

Hey John - which ones sprouted... I am not sure as the pots got moved around!  

One of them is struggling, and growing really slowly - especially now we're getting down to 12deg overnight (in QLD!)

Got seeds drying at work - the good ship Youi has ample sunlight and window ledges in her new building to dry out lots of chillis!

S.


----------



## InCider (1/6/11)

shonks69 said:


> Hey mate
> 
> I never received those seeds, Wolfy might be right about the quarantine
> 
> ...



Popped in the post today Shonks - sorry for the delay! I have been the most slack bugger on the forum.  In envelope, pretty flat etc etc so should look like a normal letter. 

S.


----------



## shonks69 (4/6/11)

InCider said:


> Popped in the post today Shonks - sorry for the delay! I have been the most slack bugger on the forum.  In envelope, pretty flat etc etc so should look like a normal letter.
> 
> S.
> 
> ...


----------



## InCider (4/6/11)

shonks69 said:


> Thanks very much mate. They arrived today, Looking forward to planting the Ipswich seeds (I recon they will be tough bastards).
> 
> Much appriciated
> 
> ...



(in no order)

Here is a scotch bonnet I got give that is starting to fruit... leaves are so pale I think it's sick! Might have to move it at the end of winter/ when the soil dries out to see if recovers.
Under the SB is a Habanero ... can't wait till they X-pollinate!  





The two small plants in the foreground are Ipswich Flood Chillies. Hardy buggers.. 



Close up of another Ipswich Flood.



These are the ones I cannot remember which variety! The will be moved to a small portable green house I have today.



I have some Habs and Bishops hats elsewhere in the garden that are surprisingly back into fruiting in the QLD winter weather.


----------



## Newbiebrewer (15/6/11)

Hey guys,

I've been saving up some chilli to make a batch of sauce, but I need some help in fixing the recipe,

The last batch I made I used about 250g of chilli, 400g of diced tomato and about half a cup of white wine vinegar, the problems are

1. There is significantly more habeneros in this batch then the last, any thoughts on how I could dilute the heat (apart from removing the extra habs) such as neutralizing vegetables or maybe coconut milk/cream?

2. When I was making the sauce, to the recipe it came out more like a paste, how do I make it more sauce like?

3. Most importantly, is there anyway to prevent the chilli fumes from going through the entire house?

Thanks,

Hughezy


----------



## InCider (16/6/11)

Hughezy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been saving up some chilli to make a batch of sauce, but I need some help in fixing the recipe,
> 
> ...




1) Instead of removing heat, make a hot sauce and serve mixed with sour cream or similar...after a while you'll use less and less sour cream. If your sauce is too hot you can always post mix with salsa dip, or any tinned fruit etc to mellow it out.

2) Blend after the simmering the sauce to mush, and allow to warm up from the fridge if you want it to pour better. I put my chilli sauce in PET bottles with pop top lids (sports drinks ones are the go) so the are easy to squeeze the right amount out. Glass is a pain. PET is easy to fill with a funnel as you can squeeze the bottle, then vacuum the sauce in.

3) Do it outside on the BBQ and blend there too.

Cheers, 

InCider.


----------



## InCider (19/6/11)

Today I have to wait 1 hour for the V8s.... so.... it's time to make another sauce. I have to give some to a few of the guys at work who have given me samples recently!

Pics to follow but here is the basic idea...Iron Chef Chilli Sauce!

Chillies: All the chillies in the freezer (habs, long green ones, bishops and some misc odd ones)

Sweetness: Today's theme ingredient...Mandarins - about 8 big ripe ones.

Misc: apple, onion, malt or cider vinegar, maldon sea salt, cracked pepper....

Anything else?


----------



## InCider (19/6/11)

Ok, so here is the wash. Not as sweet as planned, and the mandarin astringency will bite at some stage!


Here's the mix L to R: Habaneros, Hungarian Wax (I called them long green ones, that's what they look like most of the time!), a few Bishop Hats, 1/2 doz Scotch Bonnets from a mate at work, and the rest are Birds Eyes from another bloke at work.



Knife for scale, and if you're a Hopaote fan, a thumb as well.



Coarse cut the lot, make up time slicing by cooking them until really soft. Besides, by cutting them fine, you end up with seeds everywhere.


----------



## InCider (19/6/11)

All loosely chopped like Ben Cousins in the off season.





I used the fattest and oldest mandarins off the tree. They were much juicier, but not as pretty.





They went in peeled and seperated. No seeds removed... there were few anyway.




White wine vinegar... cider vinegar is great too, but this was my choice after smelling both.


----------



## InCider (19/6/11)

The mash before the boil. I added a heap of cider vinegar (approx 300mls) and some water to get the fruit and chillies immersed enough. If you do too much water, you'll boil it off anyway (as you all know anyway!  )



After cooking it with the lid on for 69 laps of the V8 Supercars in Darwin, it was a mushy pulp and ready for blending. Here is the result of the blend.



The coke bottle method is the best for getting it into jars. Here I am using some small water bottles to make a few jars for a couple of mates.
The funnel is another PET bottle, and the tape is that old skool paper masking tape. works a treat and makes a great seal without leaving gum on the neck of the bottle.



Here you can just see the 'burp' in the funnel, where the pressure from squeezing the bottom vessel pushes upwards. Vaccum created does the work for you.
But what would you do with a glass vessel????




Volunteers aplenty!!! use a straw, make a passageway to the bottom vessel and you're done.



*
NO CHILDREN WERE HARMED IN THE CREATION OF THIS CHILLI SAUCE.*


----------



## Mercs Own (29/8/11)

Very quiet on this thread - when are things going to heat up again????


----------



## Cube (29/8/11)

Mercs Own said:


> Very quiet on this thread - when are things going to heat up again????



My overwintered plants are all going great guns. Now on their third season they should fire big time. All 7 Pods, Bhuts and DT's are already about to flower. My new ones orange habs are second season and growing from overwintering well. Going to be a bumper season.

Can't wait!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/8/11)

Some of my chillies survived winter, so now time to re-pot them with new potting mix

Found that the big green shed sell sheep poo for about $6/20ltr bag. Its great stuff when mixed with cheap potting mix


----------



## Cube (30/8/11)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Found that the big green shed sell sheep poo for about $6/20ltr bag. Its great stuff when mixed with cheap potting mix



The big green shed is Bunnings? I never knew that and am there at least two times a week!


----------



## InCider (30/8/11)

I've got some chilli seedlings at work, and all my other plants survived the mild QLD winter - they suffered more in the floods earlier in the year! 

My greenhouse is set up, ready to start the assault on the senses. Guys - got pics of your chilli gardens?


----------



## Phoney (30/8/11)

All of my chili plants are looking very sick. Hopefully now that the weather is warming up they'll start regaining their leaves.


----------



## Fourstar (30/8/11)

This reminded me i have been planning to grow some Ancho (poblano) along with some guajillo and pasilla. Hopefully the seeds from dried chillis imported from mexico will germinate.

Anyone had any experience with this? From what ive read the ancho, guajillo and pasilla are air dried.


----------



## bkmad (31/8/11)

Fourstar said:


> This reminded me i have been planning to grow some Ancho (poblano) along with some guajillo and pasilla. Hopefully the seeds from dried chillis imported from mexico will germinate.
> 
> Anyone had any experience with this? From what ive read the ancho, guajillo and pasilla are air dried.



If you don't have any luck from the dried chilli's you could always buy some seeds from here: http://www.fireworksfoods.com.au/index.php...5&Itemid=53


----------



## Margrethe (31/8/11)

My father in law has about a dozen chilli plants that have gone mental- all loaded with little red chilli's- think they're birdseyes from the size-fil wasn't home when we were there and saw them. 

Going to see if I can get some to make some chilli & garlic oil- it is ridiculously good for basting a steak in on the bbq! I'm going to see if I can germinate some too so I have my own plants. 

Hey BK- thanks for the link- they've got some great ones - I think I'll start buying some!


----------



## AUHEAMIC (31/8/11)

Does anyone know what these are?





They are frost hardy. I live where it often gets to zero C or less in the winter. The plant is now 4 years old and still going strong.

They have black seeds and taste like a hot capsicum. They differ in size as a crop. One crop may be golf ball size the next may be 3 times larger.


----------



## Tony (2/9/11)

most of mine are still alive..... a couple losses but the mother of all evil 7 Pod is still kicking. its going on 4 years old now

Gunna cut them bact tomorrow and do a bit of repotting with some fresh soil and food....... but.........

bloody fruit flies :angry: they are already around.

I am going to have to come up with a final solution i think!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/9/11)

Peels said:


> Does anyone know what these are?
> 
> View attachment 47993
> 
> ...





Dont know, but would love some seeds from it :icon_cheers:


----------



## Cube (2/9/11)

Tony said:


> most of mine are still alive..... a couple losses but the mother of all evil 7 Pod is still kicking. its going on 4 years old now
> 
> Gunna cut them bact tomorrow and do a bit of repotting with some fresh soil and food....... but.........
> 
> ...



Mate I have seen them up here on the Gold Coast already in my back yard. The only way to deal with them is to use those pheromone traps and the paste baits as a back up killer around the garden also. I wish there was a final solution to these!


----------



## InCider (2/9/11)

Cube said:


> Mate I have seen them up here on the Gold Coast already in my back yard. The only way to deal with them is to use those pheromone traps and the paste baits as a back up killer around the garden also. I wish there was a final solution to these!



Get those big plastic bags they use for lounges at Fantastic Furniture and hood them over the plant. Make it a perfect greenhouse and keeps the moisture in. 

Condoms for your crop!


----------



## brettprevans (15/9/11)

Peels said:


> Does anyone know what these are?
> 
> View attachment 47993
> 
> ...


i think my old man knows what they are as i got some black seeds from a similar looking chilli off him. but im buggered if i cant think of what they are. will get back to you. mine were pretty hot though. hotter than a hot capsicum.


----------



## Wimmig (19/10/11)

Hmm hope to have some pics soon. Just planted out 15 ghost chillis and 15 trinidad scorpion chillis to the greenhouse in jiffypots. Soon as they come good, into the garden they go. Then, soon enough, firehole chilli choc stout. Picked them up from the chilliseedbank.com.au they have some downright insane offerings.


----------



## sp0rk (25/10/11)

I got some Naga Jolokia and Trinidad Scorpion chillies off The Chilli Factory when they were here for the Sawtell Chilli Festival earlier this year
plan on planting them soon to make some hot as fark chilli sauce


----------



## Quintrex (25/10/11)

Peels said:


> Does anyone know what these are?
> 
> View attachment 47993
> 
> ...



Hey Peels,

It's been a while. Those are Rocoto chili's they are actually a perennial tree and very cold resistant, perfect for melbourne.

Capsicum pubescens - the only chili with black seeds, purple flowers and a hairy stalk/branches. AFAIK

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capsicum_pubescens.


Can anyone sort me out with some bhut jolokia seeds, and or ancho seeds.

Cheers,
Q


----------



## felten (25/10/11)

Fourstar said:


> This reminded me i have been planning to grow some Ancho (poblano) along with some guajillo and pasilla. Hopefully the seeds from dried chillis imported from mexico will germinate.
> 
> Anyone had any experience with this? From what ive read the ancho, guajillo and pasilla are air dried.


I tried germinating some seeds from a few anchos without any success, they were pretty old though.

One of my two birdseye plants died this year, and the other is looking like it's going the same way. Not happy.


----------



## elec (25/10/11)

Birdseyes are feral round my neck of the woods, Felten. Spread by birds. Funny that. Got plenty if you want some.



Regards


----------



## indeecent (25/10/11)

I'll jump into this thread I guess!

Just bought some Trinidad scorpion seedlings, was growing habanero's last year (till the dog decided it didnt like the plant...), and have been buying bhut jolokia's off people i know at $20 per shopping bag full. Time to step up and get myself a decent set of plants!

Hoping things progress quickly enough with them, nothing like using many a ridiculous chilli for a vindaloo! (am yet to do a chilli beer, wondering if its worth trying hah)


----------



## felten (25/10/11)

I think I'll be buying in some different varieties, birdseyes aren't really good at air drying down here. Cheers though.


----------



## Wimmig (26/10/11)

Ha. Somebody should plant out the Peter Pepper...looks like a ...

http://chilliseedbank.com.au/


----------



## Margrethe (27/10/11)

Was so so so tempted to get that one Wimmig!


----------



## Fourstar (27/10/11)

felten said:


> I tried germinating some seeds from a few anchos without any success, they were pretty old though.
> 
> One of my two birdseye plants died this year, and the other is looking like it's going the same way. Not happy.




I got one Guajillo seed to fire but no ancho or pasilla.  I did also get one tomatillo to kick off as well but without a partner it wont fruit. <_<


----------



## mkstalen (27/10/11)

How many people save their seeds? I'm wondering bacause there's so many chilli heads here that AHB could basically start their own Chilli Seed Bank with minimal costs to members. ie a couple of bucks for some seeds mainly to cover the cost of the envelope and postage.

The reason I bring this up is I just bought some red jalapeno seeds from chilliseedbank (to make chipoltes) and after postage it worked out at about $1 per seed, which I think is pretty steep.

So I'm willing to start this off. I've got a stack of Red Habanero seeds which I saved from some red hab's I bought from Woolies a few years ago. I don't know how viable they are but they've been kept dried in an envelope.
For a couple of bucks to my paypal account I'll post 15 seeds.

On the other side of this I'm after some more Orange/Chocolate hab seeds, so if anyone's keen to sell me some for a couple of bucks let me know.

cheers,
Mike


----------



## Bongchitis (27/10/11)

stienberg said:


> How many people save their seeds? I'm wondering bacause there's so many chilli heads here that AHB could basically start their own Chilli Seed Bank with minimal costs to members. ie a couple of bucks for some seeds mainly to cover the cost of the envelope and postage.
> 
> The reason I bring this up is I just bought some red jalapeno seeds from chilliseedbank (to make chipoltes) and after postage it worked out at about $1 per seed, which I think is pretty steep.
> 
> ...



The problem is that so many of us grow multiple varieties and having unhybridised seed is unlikely without alot of stuffing around.


----------



## mkstalen (27/10/11)

Bongchitis said:


> The problem is that so many of us grow multiple varieties and having unhybridised seed is unlikely without alot of stuffing around.



Meh. I'd be happy to plant some mutants and see what pops up. :lol:


----------



## InCider (27/10/11)

stienberg said:


> Meh. I'd be happy to plant some mutants and see what pops up. :lol:



I have orange habs that I must have got years ago at the BGShed. The original plant is long gone, but I have a dozen grown from seeds in the last couple of months. I have used frozen seeds with sucess once... Scotch Bonnets I got from a friend....bloody lucky the membranes were intact!

InCider.


----------



## felten (27/10/11)

I bought some seeds from chillibird before reading all the bad reviews in this thread. Oh well at least they were pretty cheap.


----------



## jezza79 (28/10/11)

my hot little basterds.

Trinidad scorpion 'butch T' 

these can make a public spectacle of yourself if not careful!

FROM THE HIPPY SEED COMPANY


----------



## indeecent (28/10/11)

I'd be keen to share some of what I've got once I get growing. 

Have some bhut jolokias germinating (from a single leftover I found!), there were particulary nasty last time I had them. So should be good.

Have some red habs around, and still awaiting my Trinidad scorpion butch t seeds.


----------



## Margrethe (28/10/11)

I've just gotten about 40sq metres of space at a community garden, so I'm up for buying some seeds. 

I've got some chilli seeds here, I think they're birdseyes- they're really tiny and quite potent. But I've got a crapload of seeds, and for $2 I'll send some seeds to anyone not in WA (I'm pretty sure its illegal to send seeds there...might even be SA as well...can someone clarify?)

PM me for paypal details. I'll have more seeds once I get some more chilli's established in my garden (got all sorts of other ones too for anyone interested I can give you a list)


----------



## InCider (28/10/11)

Got my Butch Ts from Hippy Seed Co today.. had Bhuts from Chilli Seed Bank and none started.. 
All my other habs, black pearls, scotch bonnets, bishops hats etc all starting. Thanks to Shonks for his seeds - I labeled them all real well.. until I noticed the permanent marker rubbed of all the pots!


----------



## jezza79 (29/10/11)

those trinidads are unreal... good for a laugh watching people who big note themselves as chilli tough guys, i though i was one until they ripened!


----------



## indeecent (9/11/11)

My jolokia's from a chilli I found on the garage floor germinated!

Trinidads are just starting to sprout out of the jiffy pots too!

Also just bought a bottle of scorpion sting chilli sauce from the chilli factory... brilliant sauce, great flavour, good bite from the chilli. Don't need a hell of a lot to get some flavour/heat out of it too. Seems to just attack the back of your throat when you have it, no matter where in your mouth you put it, the back of the throat cops it first


----------



## Bribie G (23/11/11)

I've got a heap of chilli plants growing out the front, make good ornamentals, but half of them are starting to get leaf curl as well. They are about 6 weeks on from transplanting. I bought some copper leaf curl spray but apparently that's for fungus not for the leaf curl virus. Anybody know of an effective spray?


----------



## Gar (23/11/11)

jezza79 said:


> FROM THE HIPPY SEED COMPANY



Neil's a crack up, gotta love his youtube clips :lol: 

I'll be putting some Pusa Jwala's and some Jalapeno's (mmmmmmn poppers) in on the weekend.

Good weather for it!


----------



## Cube (23/11/11)

Bribie G said:


> I've got a heap of chilli plants growing out the front, make good ornamentals, but half of them are starting to get leaf curl as well. They are about 6 weeks on from transplanting. I bought some copper leaf curl spray but apparently that's for fungus not for the leaf curl virus. Anybody know of an effective spray?
> 
> View attachment 50338




Get some epsom salts into them mate. They are yellowing. Make a spray bottle of the stuff up and spray every week until they green up and 2 weekly. Also water in with epson salts until yellowing goes. They will be healthier and help fighting any viruses as well. Mine always turn yellowish when fruiting so hit them as described and they are mint after a few weeks.

I have fruiting and picking 3 x orange habs 2 x bhut jolokia, 3 x devils tongue, 2 x birds eyes and 2 x 7 pots. I am making fresh chilli paste out of them and freezing them in a 'special way' and it's awesome. When I make my next batch up i'll post pics etc. So easy to just snap off a chunk of chilli paste for cooking...


----------



## Bribie G (23/11/11)

As a brewer I just happen to have epsom salts :lol: 
Thanks Cubo


----------



## Cube (23/11/11)

Bribie G said:


> As a brewer I just happen to have epsom salts :lol:
> Thanks Cubo



Considering the E and O are on opposite sides on the keyboard I think maybe yes, you are a drinker of beer, made at home, with epsom salts :lol: 

PS: no worries


----------



## Bribie G (23/11/11)

No problems Cubo :icon_cheers: 
I gave them a good hit up a couple of hours ago, Bribie Island is a sand island and deficient in a lot of essential minerals like Plutonium and Unobtanium, so plants can easily get starved of essentials.


----------



## brettprevans (24/11/11)

my friggin chillies wont grow. ive managed to get 3 pathetic little sprouts come up from about 12 seeds and 2 of those have died. im not a happy man,


----------



## mkstalen (24/11/11)

I'm in the saem boat as you cm2.
I planted about 10 jalapeno seeds of which 4 germinated, 2 of which died, and 2 of which are still going, 1 about 10cm high and the other about 3cm high.
All the habaneros red & orange, and long reds havn't sprouted.
And the Bhut Jolokias and Dorset Nagas have only been in a week or so, so I'm hoping they still might pop up...


----------



## Cube (24/11/11)

stienberg said:


> I'm in the saem boat as you cm2.
> I planted about 10 jalapeno seeds of which 4 germinated, 2 of which died, and 2 of which are still going, 1 about 10cm high and the other about 3cm high.
> All the habaneros red & orange, and long reds havn't sprouted.
> And the Bhut Jolokias and Dorset Nagas have only been in a week or so, so I'm hoping they still might pop up...



Can you describe your system from setting the seeds down to growing the seedlings?


----------



## mkstalen (24/11/11)

Cube said:


> Can you describe your system from setting the seeds down to growing the seedlings?



Tried a couple.
1st - 6 jalapenos seeds straight into planter box and a bunch of red habanero seeds straight into a pot. Seeds buried about 1/2cm deep. This is where the 2 living jal's are still going.
2nd - 2L pepsi bottles cut in 2 to create a little greenhouse. This is where the Bhut's, Dorset's, Long Red's, more Habaneros and more Japapenos are. This is where the 2 of the other jal's germinated and subsequently died.
Location is at the front of the house which is north facing, so plenty of light, and sitting on top of a cement block retaining wall which retains warmth fairly well.


----------



## brettprevans (24/11/11)

Cube said:


> Can you describe your system from setting the seeds down to growing the seedlings?


I planted seeds into small plant containers in seed raising mix (same as I do for all non-direct sow seeds). barely got any growth, transplanted into ground and they died. the remaining shoot ive done the 2L plastic bottle greenhouse thing


----------



## bkmad (29/11/11)

Where did you guys get your seeds? My dad and I have been trying to grow some too using various methods, but haven't had any luck. I got my seeds from http://www.fireworksfoods.com.au/
They have a great range, but I'm wondering if some of their seeds have been sitting on a shelf for too long perhaps.


----------



## mkstalen (29/11/11)

bkmad said:


> Where did you guys get your seeds? My dad and I have been trying to grow some too using various methods, but haven't had any luck. I got my seeds from http://www.fireworksfoods.com.au/
> They have a great range, but I'm wondering if some of their seeds have been sitting on a shelf for too long perhaps.



I got my Jalapenos from them, the Bhut Jolokias and Dorset Nagas I got off eBay, the Orange Habanero's are a few years old and I can't remember where I got them, the Red Habanero's I had saved from some I bought from Coles a couple of years ago and the Long Reds I took straight out of some fresh chillis I bought from my local Harris Farm.

On a brighter note I've had a few of the Long Reds germinate now too. (But still no Habs, Bhuts, or Dorsets) Oh, and I've got a random tomato plant growing in my front yard too.


----------



## bkmad (29/11/11)

stienberg said:


> I got my Jalapenos from them, the Bhut Jolokias and Dorset Nagas I got off eBay, the Orange Habanero's are a few years old and I can't remember where I got them, the Red Habanero's I had saved from some I bought from Coles a couple of years ago and the Long Reds I took straight out of some fresh chillis I bought from my local Harris Farm.
> 
> On a brighter note I've had a few of the Long Reds germinate now too. (But still no Habs, Bhuts, or Dorsets) Oh, and I've got a random tomato plant growing in my front yard too.



Ok, there goes that theory then. It looks like you've got seeds from all over the place.


----------



## indeecent (29/11/11)

Well my growing is half good half bad... My dog got into my jiffy pot for my trinidad scorpions, so none have sprouted...

But on the other hand, my bhut jolokias have had a 95% germination rate, and have been moved to larger pots (they took around 2 weeks to sprout). Which is surprising because they were from a chilli I found on my garage floor left over from my last batch. Hardy little plant I think.

Also picked up a habanero plant from bunnings when I was getting larger pots, see how it grows in comparison.


----------



## felten (30/11/11)

It's been cold down here lately so I put my jiffy pots on a controlled heating pad. Not sure if it helped but I've got 18/27 seeds sprouted so far. 

Except for my anchos which have done nothing.


----------



## brettprevans (3/12/11)

bkmad said:


> Where did you guys get your seeds? My dad and I have been trying to grow some too using various methods, but haven't had any luck. I got my seeds from http://www.fireworksfoods.com.au/
> They have a great range, but I'm wondering if some of their seeds have been sitting on a shelf for too long perhaps.


I know there a lot of pages on this thread but the details of where people get their seeds are in the thread. But since im in a good mood, try this place. Awsone range - 
http://www.thehippyseedcompany.com/


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/12/11)

fking leaf curl.

is this little guy salvageable? or should I cut my losses & pull it up?

I just bought 4 healthy looking different chilli plants from the markets and want to plant them in the same soil. 
Is there a chance of them contracting Chilli AIDS from doing that?

cheers


----------



## Cube (4/12/11)

A little harvest today. Bhuts top left, Devils tongues top right, 7 pots bottom left and some orange habs bottom right. Baggies at top is frozen chilli ready to go into this paste as well.






Making some chilli paste today. This is awesome. the end product is put into a zip lock bag them flattened out and frozen like that - FLAT. You use it by snapping off a piece as needed like chocolate. It's very very convenient and great for long term storage.

I cut my 7 pots in half just because I want to check for fruit fly as I had an issue last season.






Then whizz it all up. I use a splash of olive oil as I have found it pastes a little better.






Then into th ezip lock bag and pressed out ready to freeze.






Repeat with Devils Tongues.






As you can notice no addatives, vinegar or salt etc. Just raw fresh chilli and a bit of olive oil


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/12/11)

man. what a haul. :super:


----------



## browndog (4/12/11)

> I cut my 7 pots in half just because I want to check for fruit fly as I had an issue last season.



There is a fruitfly that lives in chillis? My god, I've heard it all now.

-Browndog


----------



## Cube (4/12/11)

browndog said:


> There is a fruitfly that lives in chillis? My god, I've heard it all now.
> 
> -Browndog



You bet. They decimated my 7 pot and bhut jolokias last season. This season I have used several fruit fly baits with great success. Even my oranges have been nil affected. YAY!

I note that my orange habs, devils tongues and birds eye never got fruit fly.... just the 'super hots'. THAT still has me baffled.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/12/11)

hey mate should I get rid of that one with leaf curl? Is that shit contagious?


----------



## Cube (4/12/11)

Liam_snorkel said:


> hey mate should I get rid of that one with leaf curl? Is that shit contagious?



I have also been affected by this this year. I have had something every year growing chillis. First was aphids and the darn farming ants, then fruit fly, then this season white fly which I know now carry/transmit the curling disease.

From what I can gather thus far it's ok to eat the fruit but other plants will get it via white fly. As my plants are 3 years old now, although a shame to cull them, I will dispose of them and start fresh, like Monday putting new seeds down.

So yes get rid of it but if it is fruiting might as well get some fruit from it. Best to control the white fly to try and prevent it again with sticky baits etc..... I will make my own soon to help out alongside the fruit fly baits and ant baits I use. God it's a bitch growing in Queensland!

Edit: by the way got tomatoes near by? It can get from tomatoes to chilli and vise versa. Smoking while handling tomatoes and chillis can aid in infections too I have found out. From the tobacco virus of all things ie ciggi buts flicked in the garden or pot plants and off fingers rolling your own etc.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/12/11)

Cheers. Yeah I have a tomato plant about 1m away, it seems to be doing really well though, pumping out the fruit. The plant with leaf curl has never fruited.. it almost did before it got curl but the little buds dried up and fell off.


----------



## InCider (5/12/11)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Cheers. Yeah I have a tomato plant about 1m away, it seems to be doing really well though, pumping out the fruit. The plant with leaf curl has never fruited.. it almost did before it got curl but the little buds dried up and fell off.



I've the same Liam... heaps of tomatoes near the chillies... I have a bit of leaf curl, but I'm just feeding them up to be higher than the grass hoppers... only Jalapenos are affected, scotchies and habs and birds eyes are OK.


----------



## punkin (5/12/11)

Haven't read the whole thread but did notice in the first couple of pages a recipe for the Mango Chilli sauce i use. I got mine of the web too, it's called Baja sauce. Comes up a treat and i cook it up every year...

Forgot the piccie.


----------



## Tony (9/12/11)

Cube......... how hot is the 7 Pot paste?

Mine are still small and jjust starting to flower this year. I didnt get time or motivation to re pot them and they are suffering.

I still have a shopping bag full of them in the freezer so any fresh ones that survive the fruit fly onslaught (traps are filling up with the bastard canetoads) will be a bonus.

The 11 deg nights and 23 deg days are NOT helping the superhot plants either...... and they are all superhots 

cheers


----------



## Cube (10/12/11)

Hi Tony.

Really hot mate. I used about 12 pods from last season and the big ones from this season. Most were about 50 cent big, some golf ball so a good size and some right down to really small like 10mm round. Small ones were the first round of flowers. I'd put it maybe a little hotter than the Bhuts from last harvest. I have about 20 odd bigish ones ripening up now so that is good. I'm way to scared to lick any of it even the outside of the baggie is nuclear where I touched it making it. The devils tongues have about 40-50 ready in a week to pick also so going great on the gold coast. The swinging temps are up here too but not as bad as you.


One Bhut plant is looking sad so I will toss it as it has struggled and I think I have leaf curl disease now. Reading more into it the last few days they might be ok if I chop them right back like overwintering them as it may just be in the leaves and not IN the plant. All the super hots are from the seeds you sent about 2.5 years ago so they have done really well. My fav's are defiantly the citrus ones like devils tongues etc. I have a 10 month old boy now and looks like he's going to be walking next month or so so the super hots may have to go for a few years. Lets hope I have a bumper season now and can store plenty!


----------



## Tony (13/12/11)

Awsome stuff mate.

THis just reminded me...... my fruit fly traps has stopped killing bastard Qld'rs so i just renewed the baits....... let the slaughter contunue!

I just found a few Raja Mirch Naga's developing but they wont be so hot with nothing but 23 deg days.

Im loving the temperature, its saving me a fortune in power, but my chillis and Saison are struggling 

cheers


----------



## InCider (13/12/11)

Tony said:


> Awsome stuff mate.
> 
> THis just reminded me...... my fruit fly traps has stopped killing bastard Qld'rs so i just renewed the baits....... let the slaughter contunue!
> 
> ...



After the dry hot month we've had here in SE Qld, the chillies are as hot as my mother in laws undies. Just as painful too I'd reckon. Hope to get some Nagas in the groud in the next few weeks - swap for some bishops hat seeds anyone?

InCider.


----------



## Newbiebrewer (25/12/11)

Hi All

I've been chasing some chillis to make some chilli sauce with but my habs aren't producing as much. Could some people give me the names of some heavy fruiting/large fruiting varieties out there to make some sauce with?

Thanks

Hughezy


----------



## InCider (25/12/11)

Hughezy said:


> Hi All
> 
> I've been chasing some chillis to make some chilli sauce with but my habs aren't producing as much. Could some people give me the names of some heavy fruiting/large fruiting varieties out there to make some sauce with?
> 
> ...



Hey Hughezy - are your plants this season or a couple of years old? I have found much more fruit on my 2nd year plants and the pods are double the size. 

If you want volume, grow birds eyes for sauce and flavour with the few habs/bonnets/bhuts that you have too. 

S.


----------



## Cube (25/12/11)

Hughezy said:


> Hi All
> 
> I've been chasing some chillis to make some chilli sauce with but my habs aren't producing as much. Could some people give me the names of some heavy fruiting/large fruiting varieties out there to make some sauce with?
> 
> ...



Devils tongues for the sauce mate. A relative to the habs but a lot hotter and tastier. About 800,000+ SHU IIRC. A real citrus twang to them. Bhut Jolokias can be large but seriously hot. Fantastic in sauces.

The hotter the chilli the hotter the climate it wants to grow in. Just my observation with growing the things. You could try Birds eye. They fruit like crazy and are hot enough in sauces if you uses handfuls of them. Not so tasty thou.


----------



## Newbiebrewer (25/12/11)

Yeah I have birdseyes growing atm, however I find it takes about a sandwich bag of them to make my sauce recipe. 

My habs are in it's second season, it looks like it's producing a little more but smaller fruit( they are still green at the moment) any tips?

Thanks

Hughezy


----------



## InCider (26/12/11)

Cube said:


> Devils tongues for the sauce mate. A relative to the habs but a lot hotter and tastier. About 800,000+ SHU IIRC. A real citrus twang to them. Bhut Jolokias can be large but seriously hot. Fantastic in sauces.
> 
> The hotter the chilli the hotter the climate it wants to grow in. Just my observation with growing the things. You could try Birds eye. They fruit like crazy and are hot enough in sauces if you uses handfuls of them. Not so tasty thou.



Those Devils sound like the go Cube - might have to get some from THSC where I got my Scorpions


----------



## Newbiebrewer (29/12/11)

Hey 

I was thinking of moving my birdseye trees which are fairly established, any tips/things to watch out for?

Thanks

Hughezy


----------



## browndog (30/12/11)

Anyone tried this stuff? a workmate put me on to it and I love it. It's not that hot that you can't use a lot of it but it can still get a sweat up (the tragics here will probably scoff at it) The coconut and curry add a nice touch, great with steak




cheers

Browndog


----------



## InCider (30/12/11)

browndog said:


> Anyone tried this stuff? a workmate put me on to it and I love it. It's not that hot that you can't use a lot of it but it can still get a sweat up (the tragics here will probably scoff at it) The coconut and curry add a nice touch, great with steak
> 
> View attachment 51309
> 
> ...



Hey BD - it's divine - they have it at Hog's Breath on of of their steaks that I get every time I go. Can't get enough


----------



## rendo (30/12/11)

Hey Tony & Cube (et al),

My 7pot tree (second season) is suffering this year. Thanks for the seeds Tony, you rock. 

What do you use to catch the fruit flies? Home made contraption? Something u can buy?

Anyway, the first year was a CRACKER, 7pots galore, this season the tree looks like it has nothing left in it, leaves are tiny, no fruit, just spied 2 smallish 7pots on it today, sneaky fkers, but the tree isnt the best. Its in a medium post 30cm or so. I should put it in the ground.

Today I planted 3 Butch T seeds, 3 7pots, 6 birdseye and 6 Thai basil seeds....Thai Basil....yummmmm. Goes so well with my Kaffir Lime tree. Which has the orange spot bug, those guy suck BADLY, only confidor would get the buggers!

Rendo




Tony said:


> Awsome stuff mate.
> 
> THis just reminded me...... my fruit fly traps has stopped killing bastard Qld'rs so i just renewed the baits....... let the slaughter contunue!
> 
> ...


----------



## Cube (30/12/11)

rendo said:


> Hey Tony & Cube (et al),
> 
> My 7pot tree (second season) is suffering this year. Thanks for the seeds Tony, you rock.
> 
> ...



I use a two prong approach. One is to catch the randy male fruit fly with a pheromone trap before he hooks up with the female and the other is a paste to just wipe out any fruit flies. The real key is to kill the males before they impregnate the ladies. No point killing all the males after they have had their way with the ladies and then the ladies sting the fruit regardless if daddy is around or not.

I'll post tomorrow exactly what I use but both are available from bunnings. One is 'chinese food tray' type trap and the other is a eco-oil product that you can spray on plants or 'past around' the garden on plastic surfaces etc. I lost all my 7 pots last season and 99% my bhuts. This time around 99% all mine MUAHAHAHAH... take that bitch fruit flies!


----------



## rendo (30/12/11)

Thanks Cube, I am looking forward to your more detailted post tomorrow.

I lost only a few to fruit flies, man I'd be pissed if I lost them all!!

Rendo



Cube said:


> I use a two prong approach. One is to catch the randy male fruit fly with a pheromone trap before he hooks up with the female and the other is a paste to just wipe out any fruit flies. The real key is to kill the males before they impregnate the ladies. No point killing all the males after they have had their way with the ladies and then the ladies sting the fruit regardless if daddy is around or not.
> 
> I'll post tomorrow exactly what I use but both are available from bunnings. One is 'chinese food tray' type trap and the other is a eco-oil product that you can spray on plants or 'past around' the garden on plastic surfaces etc. I lost all my 7 pots last season and 99% my bhuts. This time around 99% all mine MUAHAHAHAH... take that bitch fruit flies!


----------



## Cube (31/12/11)

rendo the pheromone traps are searls fruit fly traps. They look like a tampon on a zip tie inside a chinese food container. I have three around the back yard. I just buy the refills now and make my own containers out of, ahem, chinese food containers or tupperware as it's cheaper. The ones that come with the whole kit degrades in the sun after a year and the lids just fall off letting in rain etc to the tampon trap. 
The other is a eco naturelure. A malty looking product you dilute to use. I just brush it on plastic surfaces around the back yard like old paint lids or plastic anything.


----------



## Bizier (31/12/11)

I just moved house to a place with loads of gardens, so the first thing I did was raid our spices, prepped a small bed and planted all available corriander (300g of seeds) and half a bag of crushed dried chilli (perhaps 100g) under straw mulch, corriander is already coming through. Hopefully I will have some basic variety(/ies?) growing soon. I am assuming that they would have to be some kind of heavy cropping variety with medium heat to be sold in such bulk quantities.

Now I just need some tasty Habs. At this stage of my life, they provide plenty of heat. I would also like some less hot ones so I can include them in food for the other half.


----------



## benno1973 (3/1/12)

Cube said:


> The other is a eco naturelure. A malty looking product you dilute to use. I just brush it on plastic surfaces around the back yard like old paint lids or plastic anything.



Econaturelure is a great product, used (as you pointed out) concurrently with another fruitfly control method. It contains a checmical fruitfly attractant along with a natural insecticide (spinosad) which attacks the fly's nervous system. It targets both male and female flies, which is beneficial as others use pheremones which only target a single sex. Additionally, you can avoid spraying the plants altogether by spraying it on a large board or a fence near the fruit.

On the downside, it's pretty expensive and needs to be applied weekly or after rain. And I'd recommend using it in conjunction with other control methods. We used econaturelure exclusively this year and lost all our apples, however chillis and capsicums went untouched.


----------



## Tony (20/1/12)

View attachment 51783


rendo said:


> Hey Tony & Cube (et al),
> 
> My 7pot tree (second season) is suffering this year. Thanks for the seeds Tony, you rock.
> 
> ...




At the begining of spring, i remove the overwintered plants from their pld pots, trim back 2/3 of the roots, cut them back like they are a rose bush and re-pot them in fresh premium potting mix, and add in some stuff like peat moss, dry horse poo or sheep poo, a hand full of fire ash, wetting agents, blood and bone etc etc.

give them LOTS of food to hook in for the summer.

I have found chilli's to be real food junkies. I didnt repot mine this year and they are tiny with very small yields...... but next year will be better. Thats what i get for being lazy!

i will also attack a pic of the fruit fly traps in action.......... bastard Qld'rs!

cheers

Tony


----------



## rendo (21/1/12)

That's GREAT Tony...thank you for the photo of the fruit fly trap 

Excellent tip regarding the repotting!!! I do this for my bonsai trees every couple of years, makes perfect sense for a potted chilli tree.! (every yer though...great advice)

Rendo



Tony said:


> View attachment 51783
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eater (22/1/12)

In an effort to avoid fruit fly, need to overwinter, cross pollination, birds, nosey pet dogs, children that dont listen, hail and any other number of factors affecting growth of a chilli plant, I have decided to house mine in a tank with a grow light so I can control as many of these factors as possible.
Plant is sourced from Bunnings, pot from a specialist pot shop, cabinet from an online ebay retailer, light from Living Apartment (good service there) and patience for my crazy antics from SWMBO.
Hopefully should have a nice healthy plant in about 4 weeks and good crop of red Habs after that.
Light seems to be sufficient for the plant growth. The pot is customised with gravel water well and paracord water wicks to the surface to keep the soil most but not swampy. Fertilisation is in the form of tomato pellets pre mushed in water before being added to base of the plant. Was thinking of tracking down a few earthworms from the other pots and soil outside to add as well to keep things moving along as well as mulch when the main stem is a little taller.
Anyone else growing in this fashion that can offer good tips?


----------



## Tony (22/1/12)

Plant is from bunnings....... mate...... almost everything i get from bunnings is already cross polinated..... very dodgy stock!

get some good pure strain seeds for something worth going to this trouble for and have some fun.

Its not an orange hab is it? If it is. plant it in the garden and it will give you more fruit than you can handle. You can water them with petrol and roundup and they laugh at you


----------



## Tony (22/1/12)

Oh....... i just cut a slice off a ripe Naga Morich Raja Mirch.

Smokin hot and very tasty. I drooled about a liter of drool, nose running, sweat and bloodshot eyes.

Yep.... they are hot


----------



## Eater (25/1/12)

That one is a red habanero and have an orange one in a big pot outside, bit drowned atm.
Its more a proof it all works before i go out and get the Red Scotch Bonnet seeds i have planned for that tank. I have heard they are rampant cross polinators, so any stock from bunnings may be a bit less pure, but still able to show me if the setup is totally incompatible.
Grats on your nagas, looking good.


----------



## Cube (25/1/12)

Tony said:


> Oh....... i just cut a slice off a ripe Naga Morich Raja Mirch.
> 
> Smokin hot and very tasty. I drooled about a liter of drool, nose running, sweat and bloodshot eyes.
> 
> Yep.... they are hot



That looks fab Tony. Well done mate I know how hard those hot suckers are to grow. I've been smashed over the last almost week with the rains here so am going to have to cull a few plants and start again I think. I'll keep one Bhut, one 7 pot, two devils tongues and 3 orange habs and toss all the rest..... sad but life is a bitch


----------



## Tony (26/1/12)

I just went had a look and i also have quite a crop of Trinidad Scorpions and Yellow 7 Pods on the way.

My Devil tongue is starting to flower like mad, just need to get them to stick.

Also the Bih Jalokia is starting to show some flowers..... its not liking the sub 30 deg days.

Oh... and some sad news....... the Mother of Evil 7 Pod i have been nurchering for many years....... its dying of old age 

But, its sending out a couple fresh shoots from the base so it may live on...... i just want one more flower to bag to get pure strain seeds........ JUST ONE MORE.


----------



## Robbo2234 (13/9/12)

Can someone help with my chilli plant?
its a bhut jolokia and its getting brown spots on it, it looks burnt could it be sunburnt?





Thanks


----------



## Tony (13/11/12)

crap...... i havnt checked this thread in ages.

That bhut looks dry and malnurished.

Big pot full of premium potting mix with lots of food, and keep the roots damp but not wet. a 2 inch layer of sugar cane mulch works well to keep the moisture in and the roots cool.

all this makes a big differemce.

and these super hots want heat. they like full sun and as much warm weather as you can dish up. Put them in the warmest sunniest part of the house


----------



## Robbo2234 (14/11/12)

Thanks they face North and get sun all day, I give them Yates thrive for food, would you recommend anything else? I have some cane mulch I will put some on. It's was starting to warm up, and got one or two flowers hope fully that will change into chillies.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/11/12)

Got this plant from the markets last year. The old duck called them "black pearl" strangely enough. They go bright red when ready. Not super hot but they do have a bite.


----------



## MitchDudarko (15/11/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Got this plant from the markets last year. The old duck called them "black pearl" strangely enough. They go bright red when ready. Not super hot but they do have a bite.



Beautiful plant! I only managed to get one of my seeds to germinate. Will have to check if I have more...


----------



## mkstalen (30/11/12)

Just thought I'd chuck up a couple of photos of the current plants.

Jalapenos



Long Thai Chillis



Orange Habanaros.




All doing well, just need to remember to keep the water up in this heat, they dry out quick.

Also got a big Thai Birdseye plant out the back, but it's only just getting flowers on it now.


----------



## Tony (17/1/13)

I was kindly given a 4 year old Douglah plant during the winter.

It is a very....... VERY rare brown 7 Pot.

I over winter'd it, re potted it and gave the poor looking old girl some TLC.

Its now loading up with these 

and they are very hot


----------



## Goldenchild (17/1/13)

They look good. I hear they get pretty godamn hot too. Any chance of scabbing some seeds from one when you pick them? Happy to pay postage to the central coast.


----------



## Tony (17/1/13)

I am working on tea bagging some flowers to get pure strain seeds...... first round failed...... next try this weekend

No guarantees


----------



## punkin (18/1/13)

My Naga Dorset is setting heaps of fruit with some ripening now. I wintered a small seedling from last summer in a pot and then put it in the garden after the last frost..






Tony, i know you have probably already done this somewhere in the previous 50 pages, but can you post a recipe for your fruit fly bait please?

Love the tampon idea and the traps seem very effective without the stinking mess of the fruit drink based recipes.


----------



## rendo (18/1/13)

Hello Tony & All,

Here is my morning's 7pot harvest. Thanks for the seeds so many years ago. This tree has provided endless entertainment and satisfaction  and some great dinners! 

I have cut them up, ready to put in the near 40 deg heat here in sydney today  dry my pretties!! dry...


----------



## rendo (18/1/13)

Tony & Others....

HELP PLEASE!!

I have an issue with one of my chilli tree and I have No Fn Idea what is going on. Ive been growing chillies for years but I have never seen this.
Its my favourite 'staple' chilli too....just a simple 'bullet style' chilli like you see everywhere, packs a punch, grows big, very prolific, great for making a killer powder, but certainly not habanero hot.

Anyhow, attached is a picture of a 'good tree'. Planted at the same time as the 'bad tree'. Same seed stock, same everything just a few metres apart in the same garden bed.

Its like the leaves have all shrivelled up and become crinkly and thick/waxy.....really odd.

Any ideas please?

Overwatering?
I know I have not underwatered it?
Over fertilised it?? I did use blood n bone I think
Is there disease in the soil/roots?
I had a cover of about 1-2 inches of lucerne hay thinking it would be good, freaked out when it 'shrivelled', removed the hay, no change
Umm any other ideas....is it a bug of some sort?? I dont think so...I cant see any evidence of bugs. The trees right adjacent to it (butch T) have no issues at all

Outta ideas fells....help..... 

rendo


----------



## Cube (18/1/13)

Toss it before it infects the others. Seen it in my lot and it decimated the rest like fruit fly did the season before. A virus I think I traced it down to. Leaf curl and yellowing leaves is not a good combo. 




rendo said:


> Tony & Others....
> 
> HELP PLEASE!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Phillo (18/1/13)

What is it about home brewers all being into the same stuff? Since joining several home brewing forums I have noticed that most brewers also have a love of gardening, cooking, and in most cases, Chilli!

I grow a Cayenne plant every year, and every now and then I will pick a hotter variety. Last year I grew a Bhut Jolokia and ended up giving it away by the shopping bag full. Never have I had such a ridiculously hot plant produce so much fruit. I like the orange Habaneros, but that is as far as I go.

I apologise if this recipe has been posted previously, and it's not my own. I got it from a cool little book that I own called "The Pepper Pantry". The book is shaped like a lumpy pile of chillies, and has some great stuff. I made this recipe several times with orange habs, and once with some red ones. They all turned out excellent. The citrus flavour makes it perfect for chicken and fish, but probably not great for red meat.


1 ½ cups chopped carrots
1 onion, chopped
1 ½ cup lime juice
3 cloves garlic, minced
2 tsp salt
1 cup chopped habanero chilies, about 12 chilies

1. Combine all the ingredients, except for the habaneros, in a saucepan and bring to a boil. Boil for 10 minutes or until the carrots are soft. (Adjust the heat by adding fewer habaneros – not by increasing the carrots, as this can alter the flavor.)
2. Place all the ingredients in a blender or food processor and puree until smooth. Strain for a smoother sauce.
3. Pour in sterilized jars and refrigerate.

Haven't made any for a while. Maybe this will be the year? :icon_drool2:


----------



## goomboogo (18/1/13)

Phillo said:


> I apologise if this recipe has been posted previously, and it's not my own. I got it from a cool little book that I own called "The Pepper Pantry". The book is shaped like a lumpy pile of chillies, and has some great stuff. I made this recipe several times with orange habs, and once with some red ones. They all turned out excellent. The citrus flavour makes it perfect for chicken and fish, but probably not great for red meat.


I don't have that book but I make a sauce similar to the one you've posted. It may seem weird but I love it on eggs.


----------



## Tony (18/1/13)

punkin said:


> Tony, i know you have probably already done this somewhere in the previous 50 pages, but can you post a recipe for your fruit fly bait please?
> 
> Love the tampon idea and the traps seem very effective without the stinking mess of the fruit drink based recipes.


Recipe is simple.

Drive to bunnings
Buy yellow satchel with the tampon in it.
Open and install in prepared chinese container.

watch bastard queenslanders die


----------



## felten (18/1/13)

I've got the same problem as you Rendo, I planted a few dozen plants and some of them in certain areas of the garden look exactly like yours. Strangely enough, all of the infected ones ended up next to established tomatoes.


I picked the curly parts off some of my plants and the growth came back healthy and green, something you could try maybe.

ed; here's a pic of one where I pinched the infected growth out, still not fully grown.


----------



## sinkas (18/1/13)

Hey Rendo anychance of some 7 pot seeds?


----------



## Batz (18/1/13)

The


felten said:


> I've got the same problem as you rendo, I planted a few dozen plants and some of them in certain areas of the garden look exactly like yours.
> 
> I picked the curly parts off some of my plants and the growth came back healthy and green, something you could try maybe.



It's a leaf curl the virus is generally transmitted by whitefly, you need a natural spray quick.

batz


----------



## felten (18/1/13)

That makes sense, the tomatoes right next to it are infested with whitefly ATM.


----------



## Tony (18/1/13)

Spray.......... SPRAY


----------



## Batz (18/1/13)

It's been tough on plants this year, hot with little rain and this means plants find it hard to cope with pests and diseases. They need a little help now and natural sprays will give you the best results.....Oh and cost you nothing.

batz


----------



## Robbo2234 (18/1/13)

I started using gogo juice on mine. that stuff must be steriods for plants hops and chillis have gone beserk!


----------



## punkin (19/1/13)

Tony said:


> Recipe is simple.
> 
> Drive to bunnings
> Buy yellow satchel with the tampon in it.
> ...



Aaahh...ok thanks


----------



## Bribie G (19/1/13)

Yup, leaf curl and whitefly. There are a couple of things you can try. Batz will jump up and down  but I go in with the big guns and spray with Confidor early in the season then every couple of weeks - it's a systemic insecticide and eventually if you eat 15Kg of chillies a week you will glow in the dark and your dick will drop off. However the whitefly will be kept at bay. It's at any supermarket.

You can also try a copper spray which coats the leaves with white gungy stuff, but it saved my plants on Bribie Island last year.

I'm growing my collection in pots - a prolific Thai bullet style that's a killer, a long green Thai called "Fire" and a nice big fleshy mild thingo that you can stuff. I'm now self sufficient after only 3 months here, and with chillies at $30 a kilo you'd be crazy not to grow your own.








Edit:
Trick with pots is to use a top quality potting mix, refresh it with some osmocote slow release now and again, and give them a dose of Seasol every couple of weeks to snack on. You'll see that some of the older leaves were a bit yellowish, I fixed that by adding just a dash of lawn greener which I guess is mostly urea. But not enough to suppress fruiting. I also give all my plants including the lawns a dilute dose of Epsom Salts - just a pinch to a pot. The key atom in a chlorophyll molecule is Magnesium. boom tish.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (19/1/13)

Ok I have a fruit problem, all my plants (thanks Tony) are in the ground and doing well but I cant get the the flowers to fruit they just drop.
I only have two plants each with a single Seven pod the rest nothing . The plants only get partial sun and have had several runs of flowers but F- all fruit.
I have a generic long chilli next to them (hotties) and it has heaps of tasty things on it. WTF??
Nev


----------



## carniebrew (19/1/13)

If anyone prefers to cheat occasionally and let someone else do the growing, I've never looked back from El Yucateco's habanero range. The red is nearly 6,000 scoville units, and the green 9,000. I find the red goes well directly added to food such as burrito's, chili dogs etc, whereas the green I prefer to use when cooking. Either way you need no more than a couple of drops of either to make a huge difference.

Haven't yet worked up the courage to try it in beer.

I bought mine originally from Mamasita's in Melbourne, but you can also get them online at Fireworks Foods.


----------



## Batz (19/1/13)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Ok I have a fruit problem, all my plants (thanks Tony) are in the ground and doing well but I cant get the the flowers to fruit they just drop.
> I only have two plants each with a single Seven pod the rest nothing . The plants only get partial sun and have had several runs of flowers but F- all fruit.
> I have a generic long chilli next to them (hotties) and it has heaps of tasty things on it. WTF??
> Nev


Do you have plenty of bees Nev? Sounds a bit like they are not getting set.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (19/1/13)

Batz said:


> Do you have plenty of bees Nev? Sounds a bit like they are not getting set.


Yes plenty of bees but dont see alot around the Chilli's may have to get the paint brush out next round of flowers ??
The milder ones with fruit have much larger flowers than the hotties, wonder if that matters ??
Nev


----------



## Wolfman (19/1/13)

What is this spray you talk of?


----------



## Batz (19/1/13)

I only have a couple of chilli plants this year, but they are doing well.


----------



## Cube (19/1/13)

Those bishops hats grow huge. I've seen them wild and crap do they grow big!


----------



## doon (19/1/13)

what are the ones in the second photo?


----------



## Cube (19/1/13)

doon said:


> what are the ones in the second photo?


Bishop Hats. Low heat but cool looking. Good in salads


----------



## Batz (19/1/13)

We use them like capsicums, as Cube said nice in salads. Almost no heat at all the other chilli's are a different story.


----------



## Bizier (20/1/13)

carniebrew said:


> I've never looked back from El Yucateco's habanero range. The red is nearly 6,000 scoville units, and the green 9,000.


I have their Kutbil-Ik because it is available in my 2nd closest bottle-o (which also stocks extended SN range) and I say that it is not enough heat. I am sure some of the super hot chillis in this thread would burn me a new one, but I was disappointed with the heat out of this exxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxtra (or however many x'es) sauce. I reach for the Chef Kenny hot sauce that you can get here and it has decent heat but also flavour, but it also uses a little bhut to boost.


----------



## rendo (21/1/13)

FELLAS!!!

A BIG THANK YOU!! 

I dont know what I would do without AHB....lol. (well I do...but u guys are legends)

So, I have tossed the affected plants. It seems you are probably right and its some sort of virus/leaf curl thingy. SO no stuffing around. As much as it hurts to pull the trees out, they are now GONE!

I am getting a few new seedlings so that will sort me out.

In the meantime the tomatoes and sunflowers I was growing are now GONE too...  I didnt really like them anyway, but the whitefly sure did.

I am spraying pyrethurum every couple of days and I will do this more religiously from now on.

Cheers lads, thanks again.

I hope it doesnt come back!


Cube said:


> Toss it before it infects the others. Seen it in my lot and it decimated the rest like fruit fly did the season before. A virus I think I traced it down to. Leaf curl and yellowing leaves is not a good combo.





felten said:


> I've got the same problem as you Rendo, I planted a few dozen plants and some of them in certain areas of the garden look exactly like yours. Strangely enough, all of the infected ones ended up next to established tomatoes.
> 
> 
> I picked the curly parts off some of my plants and the growth came back healthy and green, something you could try maybe.
> ...





Bribie G said:


> Yup, leaf curl and whitefly. There are a couple of things you can try. Batz will jump up and down  but I go in with the big guns and spray with Confidor early in the season then every couple of weeks - it's a systemic insecticide and eventually if you eat 15Kg of chillies a week you will glow in the dark and your dick will drop off. However the whitefly will be kept at bay. It's at any supermarket.
> 
> You can also try a copper spray which coats the leaves with white gungy stuff, but it saved my plants on Bribie Island last year.
> 
> I'm growing my collection in pots - a prolific Thai bullet style that's a killer, a long green Thai called "Fire" and a nice big fleshy mild thingo that you can stuff. I'm now self sufficient after only 3 months here, and with chillies at $30 a kilo you'd be crazy not to grow your own.


----------



## Tony (21/1/13)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Ok I have a fruit problem, all my plants (thanks Tony) are in the ground and doing well but I cant get the the flowers to fruit they just drop.
> I only have two plants each with a single Seven pod the rest nothing . The plants only get partial sun and have had several runs of flowers but F- all fruit.
> I have a generic long chilli next to them (hotties) and it has heaps of tasty things on it. WTF??
> Nev


Try feeding them with Saesol.

Something with no nitrogen in it...... just the P and K

Lots of nitrogen will see a huge plant but fruit tends to drop off.

I tend to feed mine with a N rich liquid fert as they grow and as flowering starts i back off the N and increase the P K


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/1/13)

Great I have seasol, I will wait till next run of flowers and pollenate the flowers.
nev


----------



## Cube (21/1/13)

*RENDO*: Back off on the pyrethurum and up the white oil spray and see how that goes. Google homemade white oil. Basically a soapy spray mixture that lots and lots of bugs hate. It's a fine line between nuking some baddies and also getting rid of the goodies and a nice balance. I work outside lots and I actually have a large coffee jar that I swoop up any good ladybugs on my travels and bring home and release them into my garden  They are relentless predators and only leave when the food runs out!

Like you I learnt that growing tomatoes are great for destroying your other garden as it brings in pest after pest after pest. I gave up on tomatoes two years ago and my 'issues' have dropped significantly.


----------



## Bribie G (21/1/13)

Seasol is on special at Bunnings, a twin pack for about $12 - I have a couple of tablecloth sized lawns front and back of the my villa and I use Seasol plus a bit of Hortico lawn grener on them as well. Smells like you could use it in Thai cooking as well 

OFF TOPIC


----------



## Cube (21/1/13)

Speaking of seasol use powergrow(S?) for greening up (vegetation stage) every two weeks then plain seasol for fruiting stage every two weeks. Helps a huge amount in strong plants, roots and fighting pests and diseases. You can even spray it on as well and feed the plants through the leaves. Buy it in the largest bulk container you see fit. Saves a lot of money that way.


----------



## rendo (22/1/13)

*CUBE: *Thanks mate. I will look up homemade white oil...happy days

Out of curiousity, why do you say back off on the pyrethurum?? Is it too strong? overkill? damaging? useless? etc etc? I am not disagreeing, at all, I just love to ask why  Cant help myself. Does PYR kill ladybugs too?? I love those little guys....ooh I mean girls. I almost always spray PYR after the sun has gone down, as this is the best time apparently. I hear PYR kills bees and after sundown is when the bees arent so active?

My garden wont be seeing tomato plant ever again.....I've never had these issues until this year when I planted them. I didnt have these issues last year just with the sunflowers, whiteflies love sunflowers!! but might give them a rest for a while too..

OFF TOPIC: attached is a pic of this years sunflowers... 




Cube said:


> *RENDO*: Back off on the pyrethurum and up the white oil spray and see how that goes. Google homemade white oil. Basically a soapy spray mixture that lots and lots of bugs hate. It's a fine line between nuking some baddies and also getting rid of the goodies and a nice balance. I work outside lots and I actually have a large coffee jar that I swoop up any good ladybugs on my travels and bring home and release them into my garden  They are relentless predators and only leave when the food runs out!
> 
> Like you I learnt that growing tomatoes are great for destroying your other garden as it brings in pest after pest after pest. I gave up on tomatoes two years ago and my 'issues' have dropped significantly.


----------



## stux (8/2/13)

Just picked the first Jalopeno harvest for a BBQ tomorrow




66 Jalopenos, some are vey mild, some are quite hot 

We're making jalopeno Poppers wrapped in home cured bacon

The pablanos are coming along great too, nearly as big as your hand


----------



## punkin (8/2/13)

Are poppers ABT's? I love ABT's.


----------



## QldKev (8/2/13)

Stux said:


> Just picked the first Jalopeno harvest for a BBQ tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got to get my hands on some Jalopeno seeds. yum

QldKev


----------



## QldKev (8/2/13)

Here's my only chilli bush I'm not sure what it is, SWMBO got it for me. They start off purple, then yellow into orange before turning red. Once they get to red they are pretty hot.





QldKev


----------



## stux (8/2/13)

QldKev said:


> I've got to get my hands on some Jalopeno seeds. yum
> 
> QldKev


I can post you some later

Hot ones or not?

Expect to have habanero and poblano later too


----------



## stux (8/2/13)

punkin said:


> Are poppers ABT's? I love ABT's.


Yes 

Always preferred 'poppers'

And that's what they called em in a Texas pit BBQ house I went to in Dallas 

"You want poppers with that?"


----------



## QldKev (8/2/13)

Stux said:


> I can post you some later
> 
> Hot ones or not?
> 
> Expect to have habanero and poblano later too


Let me know when you have some seeds handy, and I'll definently take you up on that. I'm after something that has a nice taste, and can be thrown into a salad or sandwich, but has a bit of a kick. If you want some from my plant let me know, they are the best chilli I've tasted for asian cooking.

QldKev


----------



## stux (9/2/13)




----------



## felten (9/2/13)

Starting a guide on how to make poppers on the ceiling?


----------



## stux (9/2/13)

iPhones and forum uploads don't mix


----------



## Cube (9/2/13)

Twilight Numex - aka rainbow chili. Can be hot but lack any real flavour. Good for grinding into a powder or flakes for sandwiches etc. 



QldKev said:


> Here's my only chilli bush I'm not sure what it is, SWMBO got it for me. They start off purple, then yellow into orange before turning red. Once they get to red they are pretty hot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolfman (9/2/13)

I'm interested in these popper things. Do share.


----------



## Samuel Adams (9/2/13)

Wolfman said:


> I'm interested in these popper things. Do share.


Yeah keep the pics coming Stux !

I'm very jealous of your jal harvest, I can't get my seedlings to grow past the 2-4 leave stage !


----------



## sinkas (9/2/13)

big thank to rendo for the 7pot seeds,
much appreciated,

and for interested sake, AQUIS state that dried seeds from fruit are ok to sedn into SA and WA


----------



## Phillo (9/2/13)

What's the general word on pruning back and running into the second year with your plants? I usually just start a new one from seed every year, but this time I let my Cayenne run through after reading you could do it. In its second year now, the leaves have stayed really small and sparse looking and haven't had a single chili yet. Got a few flowers, but not many.

Start fresh every year?


----------



## Cube (9/2/13)

Prune them HARD like roses. Mine looked like twigs after pruning. They will love it with new soil and ferts.


----------



## punkin (10/2/13)

Wolfman said:


> I'm interested in these popper things. Do share.



Do a google for ABT's. Real crowd pleasers, but you need at least a dozen for every three people, can get tedious.


----------



## Bizier (12/2/13)

I have a single second year (scrawny) Jalapeno bush, but it is basically no heat whatsoever on all fruit. Do I basically need to keep getting more plants until I get a hot one? I have a number of (common) varieties so any pollination will be all over the place, will the seeds from this throw anything useful?


----------



## Wolfman (12/2/13)

punkin said:


> Do a google for ABT's. Real crowd pleasers, but you need at least a dozen for every three people, can get tedious.


Cheers Punkin. Made some in the oven the other night. Delicious!


----------



## punkin (12/2/13)

Excellent!

What flavours did you utilise?


----------



## Bizier (12/2/13)

Oh and Perth people don't forget Araluen’s Fremantle Chilli Festival Saturday March 9 and Sunday March 10 from 10am to 5pm on the Fremantle Esplanade.

http://www.araluenbotanicpark.com.au/araluen-fremantle-chilli-festival/

Unfortunately I am working


----------



## Bribie G (14/2/13)

I did a search on "preserving" and not much found in this thread, so here goes again:
I have a fair few green chillis of the long Thai variety and wonder how to preserve them in the green state to use over the winter - I have heaps of dry red to keep me going, but the main reason I grow chillies is to get the green ones:

Jar with olive oil or:
Whizz them up to a paste in the blender and freeze as chilli ice cubes.

Just a bit worried about chillies in a jamjar filled with olive oil, does that pose a botulism risk, as with BIAB and No Chill?? h34r:


----------



## stux (14/2/13)

Bribie G said:


> Just a bit worried about chillies in a jamjar filled with olive oil, does that pose a botulism risk, as with BIAB and No Chill?? h34r:


It does actually. More so if Chillies were a root vegetable like garlic though...


----------



## Howlingdog (14/2/13)

BribieG, Google "Pickling chillies" plenty of recipes. My brother-in-law (rest his pickled soul) lived in PNG over 40 yrs and only ventured out for four weeks at Christmas. the first thing he would do when he got to his Mum's place would pickle gallon jars of vegetables and chillies to have with his beer.

Hd

HD


----------



## Tony (14/2/13)

Douglah (mega rare brown 7 Pot)

hot too 

cheers


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/2/13)

Tony they look gnarly, I'm cringe-salivating just at the photos. 

I don't have any super hot this season but next spring will have some choc bhuts growing. 

I bought a couple of bottles of sauce from the hippy seed co - a naga morich BBQ sauce, and a yellow 7 pot sauce. Fck me they are really tasty and bloody hot too.


----------



## punkin (15/2/13)

Bribie G said:


> I did a search on "preserving" and not much found in this thread, so here goes again:
> I have a fair few green chillis of the long Thai variety and wonder how to preserve them in the green state to use over the winter - I have heaps of dry red to keep me going, but the main reason I grow chillies is to get the green ones:
> 
> Jar with olive oil or:
> ...



If you are going to use them to cook with just freeze them whole. I still have bags of haberneros in the freezer that have been there for years.
I just get one out and chop it up while still frozen as they go a bit mushy once defrosted. Flavour, heat and colour are preserved perfectly if not the texture.


----------



## Bubba Q (15/2/13)

I noticed this little bugger had sprouted on what was supposed to be an orange hab plant that I picked up at bunnings. It sure doesnt look like and other hab I ever saw. Anyone got an idea of what it might actually be?


----------



## Goldenchild (15/2/13)

Kind of looks like a scorpian of sorts search 'trinidad scorpian' for a few images.
The colour however looks like a young hab so it could just be a bit deformed.
I have the hab plants from bunnings too and my young chillis are the same colour.


----------



## Bubba Q (15/2/13)

All of my habs have always started off dark green before ripening. This one also has bumpy skin. I was thinking it could be a scorpion but the odds of picking up one at bunnings seems a bit slim.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (18/2/13)

hey guys, i have a naga jolika and it's starting to get really big compared to it's pot which is about 40cm, it seems to have stopped fruiting for the year, should i cut it back, re-pot or leave it alone?


----------



## felten (7/3/13)

About half way through the chilli harvest, Cayennes and Guajillos.



Some fresh, some dried, some drying. Definitely prefer drying them as a ristra rather than on a rack.


----------



## rendo (7/3/13)

Whislt mowing today, I wondered why all of a sudden it was hard to breathe.

Managed to run over a few 7pots that had fallen down on the ground....

WOW.....talk about getting gassed....

Was coughing for a few mins.

LOL


----------



## Cube (8/3/13)

I don't want to put the shits up you however when my sevens started dropping off at the pod stage I had an infestation of fruit fly. Decimated all the sevens and bhuts. If they feel a little 'springy' on the top around the stem chop one opened and look for maggots. They love the super hots. My birds eyes and devils tongues were not touched. 



rendo said:


> Whislt mowing today, I wondered why all of a sudden it was hard to breathe.
> 
> Managed to run over a few 7pots that had fallen down on the ground....
> 
> ...


----------



## tazman1967 (8/3/13)

I got my parcel from the States, Carolina Reapers and Giant Thai's seeds..


----------



## Bizier (9/3/13)

At the chilli fest in Freo now. Got a small douglah and large jonah 7 pod. Sweet. 

I'm a bit disappointed in the food. There are general 'fair' stalls but not really much actual hot food besides buying a bottle of sauce.


----------



## stux (11/3/13)

First chillies beginning to turn now 

Poblanos, Jalopenos, Thai banana and Zimbabwe Pequin, orange habs just putting on some colour too


----------



## Bribie G (11/3/13)

In SEQ my chilli plants would over winter ok and I still got fruit except for the very coldest months of June, July, August.

Here in NSW where I'm in the same weather band as Coffs to Central Coast (and I'm near the beach) would the plants overwinter ok, or are they going to be bare sticks before too long? If so might get pickin and freezin now.


----------



## Bizier (11/3/13)

This is the second flush on one of my habs. First flush across 6 plants was about 300-400g (4 in one large pot though - one probably more productive in the end), second flush will be much larger. Notice that wet stuff about the place? It is actually raining in Perth right now.


----------



## Batz (11/3/13)

I sent a member here some Bishops Hat seeds, it was to WA.

I can't remember who it was, I hope you received them OK.?


----------



## mkstalen (12/3/13)

My crop from late Feb.
Habaneros, Thai Birdseye and Long Green Thai. (Not seen are the Jalapenos)

Respectively went into the following: Inner Beauty Hot Sauce, Chilli Oil, Green Sweet Chilli Sauce.

[sharedmedia=gallery:images:7059]


----------



## punkin (12/3/13)

Bribie G said:


> In SEQ my chilli plants would over winter ok and I still got fruit except for the very coldest months of June, July, August.
> 
> Here in NSW where I'm in the same weather band as Coffs to Central Coast (and I'm near the beach) would the plants overwinter ok, or are they going to be bare sticks before too long? If so might get pickin and freezin now.



We get heavy frosts over the winter here. I cut chilli (and capsicum for that matter) plants back to a healthy thick stump about a foot high. Wrap in hessian and leave till the following spring. They seem to come back just fine.

If you leave them with leaves and sticks they seem to get frozen and kill the plant, but good thick branches bigger than a stick of chalk seem to be ok.


----------



## Bubba Q (12/3/13)

so after much thought into the matter I have decided that this is most likely not an orange hab as it was advertised. Seems like I do have a scorpion or some simliar variety. The little buggers are turning purple. Can anyone that has any experience with the scorpions tell me what colour the fruit is likely to end up being?


----------



## Bizier (13/3/13)

I was going to post a pic of a gnarly orange hab to persuade you that your plant was one... but that sir, is not an orange hab by a country mile.

I am really interested to know what it is though.

Can you eat a bit an tell if it is hot or not, and how hot it is?


----------



## Gar (19/3/13)

Cooking up some Jerk chicken tonight :super:

Pisses me off though, I've got a Habanero bush outside staring at me but the little bastards are too lazy to turn red so I've had to buy some birdseye's from the limp food people (coles) :angry:


----------



## punkin (20/3/13)

You know you can eat them green?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/3/13)

with all this wet weather (I presume that's the reason, hasn't happened before) small black ants have been climbing up my chilli plants, building a small dirt nest around their base, and sticking eggs to the bottom of the leaves. Is this kind of unruly behaviour common? What's a good way of getting them to **** off?


----------



## DarkFaerytale (20/3/13)

we had a tree infested with carpenter ants and i found boiling water did the trick on the nests that i found, ant spray from the hardware store killed the rest

we also get alot of normal ants in spring/summer because of our sandy soil, ant-rid near there nests or marching lines usually gets rid of them for a few months


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/3/13)

cool I'll try ant dust as I have some at hand.

not keen on boiling water - these plants are still quite small.


----------



## Cube (20/3/13)

Ironically chilli spray gets rid of them. Chilli spray and white oil are great in the garden. Google them for homemade stuff.



Liam_snorkel said:


> cool I'll try ant dust as I have some at hand.
> 
> not keen on boiling water - these plants are still quite small.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/3/13)

cheers thanks.


----------



## punkin (20/3/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> with all this wet weather (I presume that's the reason, hasn't happened before) small black ants have been climbing up my chilli plants, building a small dirt nest around their base, and sticking eggs to the bottom of the leaves. Is this kind of unruly behaviour common? What's a good way of getting them to **** off?



Chase them at high speed whilst gesticulating out your windows, beeping your horn and flashing your lights.


----------



## sponge (20/3/13)

It's pretty much the only way to get your point across to anyone/thing these days..


----------



## Brocksmith (21/3/13)

I'll start by saying I know next to nothing about growing chilli or anything else for that matter, but was just wondering something, a while ago I saved the seeds from a crappy long chilli from coles and planted them. Heaps of plants grew but I cut the all off except the strongest two. They both have quite large chillies on them at the moment which have been there for a while... How long does it take for them to ripen and turn red? Or are they actually green chillies that coles have used some chemical to turn red?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/3/13)

they can take a while.

have a sample of one, if just tastes like capsicum, it's not ripe.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (22/3/13)

this time of year they may not turn red, or at least thats my experiance, wait till spring/summer next year when you get a great crop


----------



## punkin (26/3/13)

Enough Naga Dorset here to bring any size function to it's knees.

Plenty more on the bush and heaps in the freezer, i should have some seeds shortly with any luck.

forgot the pic..


----------



## Tony (26/3/13)

Nice work punkin.......... NICE work!


----------



## surly (26/3/13)

Currently working on a serious sweat after a green curry I just made and contemplating next seasons chilli's.

Sorry if this has all been covered before, but 56 pages is a lot to trawl back through. But, is it worth trying to plant some seeds now to try and get a head start on next season? (melb). I realise the frosts will kill them. Was thinking sedlings on the window sill or similar...


----------



## Goldenchild (1/4/13)

Bubba Q said:


> so after much thought into the matter I have decided that this is most likely not an orange hab as it was advertised. Seems like I do have a scorpion or some simliar variety. The little buggers are turning purple. Can anyone that has any experience with the scorpions tell me what colour the fruit is likely to end up being?


Definitely looks like a scorpian! How do they look now mate? Tasted one yet?
Do they all look the same as this?

My bunnings habs where pretty mutated too and all went purple before orange. Having had a small harvest mine are definitely are habs.


----------



## Bubba Q (2/4/13)

goldenchild said:


> Definitely looks like a scorpian! How do they look now mate? Tasted one yet?
> Do they all look the same as this?
> 
> My bunnings habs where pretty mutated too and all went purple before orange. Having had a small harvest mine are definitely are habs.


they are ripening to an orange colour but they still seem to have greenish tinge to them so i think they will continue to ripen until they are red. If this really is a scorpion then I am actually afraid of having a taste test.

The larger sized fruit on the plant doesnt seem to have as much of a pronounced tail.


----------



## Bizier (2/4/13)

Bubba Q: owner of the first _Capsicum bunningsii_

I know it is not really post-worthy, but here is a picture of the babies I am waiting to fully ripen. I have all other varieties of chillies going, and tonight while watering, I noticed a bunch of fruit I have previously not seen because all I can think about is these babies.


----------



## Bizier (7/4/13)

Does anyone here grow any Capsicum pubescens (aka rocoto, locoto, manzano)?

I was initially interested just to have an old species for curiousity's sake, but the more I read about this, the more it seems to be a star performer.


----------



## mkstalen (7/4/13)

I've got 3 red rocotto seedlings, one of the guys at work has a few massive trees of them on his farm down near Nowra. Big fruit, decent amount of heat. But somewhat temperamental when trying to grow them. Another colleague has had 3 60cm bushes die on him for no apparent reason. 

What did you want to know? 



Bizier said:


> Does anyone here grow any Capsicum pubescens (aka rocoto, locoto, manzano)?
> 
> I was initially interested just to have an old species for curiousity's sake, but the more I read about this, the more it seems to be a star performer.


----------



## Bizier (8/4/13)

stienberg said:


> What did you want to know?


How they compare in flavour to other varieties and whether they are as easy as they sound. Also if there is anyone in WA with seeds, though I think I can safely just buy them online.


----------



## mkstalen (8/4/13)

For me, the flesh is more capsicum texture, not as dense as, say, a jalapeno. Heat can vary from one to another, from somewhat mild to fairly hot (not habanaro hot). The seeds are black and they actually contain quiet a lot of the heat.

Easy? Hmmm, we've had varied success trying to grow them. Germination rates when we've tried were about 30%. Once they're well established they're pretty hardy from all accounts. And they do grown quiet large, 2-3m.


----------



## felten (8/4/13)

I have a few rocoto plants as well. I concur with what Stienberg said, very capscicum like and most are quite hot but not OTT.

They survived over the Melbourne winter in pots in a greenhouse, even though they still suffered from some frostbite.


----------



## asis (8/4/13)

Bribie G said:


> In SEQ my chilli plants would over winter ok and I still got fruit except for the very coldest months of June, July, August.
> 
> Here in NSW where I'm in the same weather band as Coffs to Central Coast (and I'm near the beach) would the plants overwinter ok, or are they going to be bare sticks before too long? If so might get pickin and freezin now.


I'm south of you Bribie and get the very occasional light frost/ice on the windscreen. Plants seem to die back and go fairly dormant (I tend to neglect them too) but come back fine in September, esp if they are given a light prune


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/4/13)

some prick has been chewing the leaves of my bhut jolokia.

not any more! hopefully this badass hitman will hang around.


----------



## djar007 (18/4/13)

Has anyone here had any bad dealings with http://rarechilliseeds.com/ . I ordered from them over a month ago and they have not delivered . I have emailed them but have not had any reply. I am sure I got onto them from this site but for all my searching I cant see where. Anyway, any info on how to contact them would be great. Thanks


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/4/13)

I've not dealt with them sorry, but if you're going to cut your losses I highly recommend the hippy seed company - They're very good to deal with. they do seeds and some wicked sauces.
no affiliation etc.


----------



## QldKev (18/4/13)

Haven't dealt with them, but I have sent some chilli seeds out free and the receiver didn't even bother to thank me :blink:


----------



## Phillo (18/4/13)

http://www.fireworksfoods.com.au/

I've ordered loads of seeds from her, and have been very impressed with service. Responds to emails ( :huh: I know, right?) and delivery is nice and quick. Got ripper plants from all of her seeds.

Hope this helps. :beerbang:


----------



## djar007 (18/4/13)

Thanks guys for the feedback. I will cut my losses and will check out the ones listed. And QldKev , I would thank you if I was sent free seeds :icon_cheers:


----------



## QldKev (18/4/13)

djar007 said:


> Thanks guys for the feedback. I will cut my losses and will check out the ones listed. And QldKev , I would thank you if I was sent free seeds :icon_cheers:


Sorry djar007, I should clarify. This was not aimed at djar007. I was just getting on the "bad dealing with chilli seeds" theme


----------



## Phoney (18/4/13)

I have approx. 15 - 20 habanero's 's that I have picked off my bush. Without letting them go to waste I presume the only thing to do is make a sauce. Does anyone have a good recipe? (apologies in advance, I'm sure there's already a plethora in this thread...but in 56 pages!)


----------



## Bizier (19/4/13)

What sort of habs? What sort of sauce are you wanting?

I am waiting on delivery of a new blender, but I prob have a half to three-quarters of a kilo of orange habs I'm freezing to make into a tropical style sauce with some lime and mango. I might need to use tinned mango because it is exactly out of season.


----------



## Robbo2234 (19/4/13)

blended up these the otherday..
bhuts and butch t's








with about 2 liters of vinegar and some salt







I gave it all a quick boil to kill of all the bugs on the bbq glad I did it out side the fumes were lung burning!

man this stuff is HOT


----------



## mkstalen (20/4/13)

Bizier said:


> What sort of habs? What sort of sauce are you wanting?
> 
> I am waiting on delivery of a new blender, but I prob have a half to three-quarters of a kilo of orange habs I'm freezing to make into a tropical style sauce with some lime and mango. I might need to use tinned mango because it is exactly out of season.





phoneyhuh said:


> I have approx. 15 - 20 habanero's 's that I have picked off my bush. Without letting them go to waste I presume the only thing to do is make a sauce. Does anyone have a good recipe? (apologies in advance, I'm sure there's already a plethora in this thread...but in 56 pages!)


Look up the recipe for "Inner beauty hot sauce"


----------



## punkin (20/4/13)

MMMM Habernero mango sauce....







My favourite Mango Chillie Sauce Bajan style. 

Mix 8-12 seeded haberneros 
couplea birdseyes, 
couplea jalepenos, 
5 tablespoons rice wine vinegar in the whizzer and mince till liquid. 

Add slowly, 
1 large 800 gm can mango's drained, 
1 cup american hotdog mustard 
1/4 cup dark brown or maidera sugar 
1 tablespoon Keens Curry powder 
2 teaspoons Cumin 
3/4 tablespoon chillie powder 
1 teaspoon sea salt 
1 teaspoon cracked 4 pepercorn mix. 

Mix in the blender and bottle.


----------



## Bubba Q (20/4/13)

this mornings harvest, mystery scorpionabaneros, scotch bonnets, orange habs and mystery "red" chillis. All went into the dehydrator along with more habs, scotch bonnets, choc fatallis, cayennes and choc habs that had been picked earlier and stored in the freezer. after cutting them all up my fingers were on fire even though i was wearing gloves.


----------



## Airgead (21/4/13)

Made chilli jam yesterday. 10 jars. Borrowed my wife's preserving kit and hot packed it into hot jars so it should keep for ages. Fantastic flavour. Hot, sour, spicy...mmmm...

Mind you , when she finds out I've nicked all the small jars she was saving for apple jelly, I'm in for it.


----------



## Cube (21/4/13)

I like this idea as it is very simple and 'pure' so can used as a base for cooking etc. I've done similar with Devils tongues and Bhuts (seperatly) except very small amount of vinegar ( freezing not storing ) and olive oil. Result was frozen in zip lock bags flat about 3mm thick and i 'snap off' enough chilli for cooking curries etc with as needed from the baggie. Once frozen can be stored upright and takes up next to zero space in freezer. Pics of this is somewhere in this thread :lol: .

Oh BTW: you do know you have a crap load of stalks still in there :drinks:




Robbo2234 said:


> blended up these the otherday..
> bhuts and butch t's
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robbo2234 (21/4/13)

Cube said:


> Oh BTW: you do know you have a crap load of stalks still in there :drinks:



Yep sure do!
when there blended down you dont know where there.

and with all that heat you cant tase much too!!!!


----------



## mwd (30/4/13)

I was just in my local Coles and they had a separate section in the fresh veg all dedicated to Chillies. I was impressed most of them I didn't know. Also they stock Fountain Hot Chilli sauce cheap as and quite tasty but not very hot.


----------



## Goldenchild (30/4/13)

Bubba Q said:


> this mornings harvest, mystery scorpionabaneros, scotch bonnets, orange habs and mystery "red" chillis. All went into the dehydrator along with more habs, scotch bonnets, choc fatallis, cayennes and choc habs that had been picked earlier and stored in the freezer. after cutting them all up my fingers were on fire even though i was wearing gloves.


So how do the mystery chilli's taste?

My second harvest of bunnings habs are mutated as but definitely don't have that distinctive scorpion tail like yours.
Although the colour of yours is the same as my first harvest was before they went bright orange.


----------



## adryargument (30/4/13)

nomnomnom,

Been meaning to get into chillies for a long time.
Everything i grew in NSW was eaten by possums, now im in QLD i just ordered some scotch bonnets and Habenero yellow fires.

edit:eplssiing


----------



## punkin (1/5/13)

My Naga Dorset will just not stop cropping. It's a continual flush for a month and a half now and doesn't look like slowing down. Plant is a metre square (cept it's round)

I have gifted, frozen, dried and seeded chillies. I don't know what to do with them all. May do some chilli oil and then i'll just pull it out i spose.

I will have a few packs of seeds dried soon, i'll post in the swap thread when they are ready.


----------



## mkstalen (1/5/13)

punkin said:


> My Naga Dorset will just not stop cropping. It's a continual flush for a month and a half now and doesn't look like slowing down. Plant is a metre square (cept it's round)
> 
> I have gifted, frozen, dried and seeded chillies. I don't know what to do with them all. May do some chilli oil and then i'll just pull it out i spose.
> 
> I will have a few packs of seeds dried soon, i'll post in the swap thread when they are ready.


Where is this "swap" thread? I'd love to get my hands on some of these seeds. I've got some Jalapeno seeds to offer in return.


----------



## punkin (1/5/13)

You can see the prolific flowers pretty well in this shot.




The frost will sort it out in a few weeks i guess.

This is this morning, i picked half a shopping bag full for my mum's Fijian neghbour yesterday 

Not sure where the thread is, pretty sure Qld Kev was the OP.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/5/13)

man that's a healthy looking plant.


----------



## Phoney (1/5/13)

stienberg said:


> Look up the recipe for "Inner beauty hot sauce"


Thanks for that, it's delicious!

Just had it with bratwurst, mash with caraway seeds, sauerkraut, gherkin and hot the sauce & washed it down with a dunkelweizen and it was awesome


----------



## MashPaddler (1/5/13)

Looks like a great crop. Our jalapeños didn't yield too well this year but the cayennes a have come on strong again


----------



## Samuel Adams (2/5/13)

stienberg said:


> Where is this "swap" thread? I'd love to get my hands on some of these seeds. I've got some Jalapeno seeds to offer in return.


Here it is; http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/70770-the-great-chilli-seed-swap-of-2013/

Some really cool chillies in here would be good to get some growing, I only have boring ones to swap though


----------



## Bizier (4/5/13)

Can anyone ID these fruits I got in coles? Some look like habs, some are kinda shaped like a vintage air drop bomb. They are hot, but probably only half or less the heat in my orange habs, no big chinense flavour.


----------



## Spoonta (6/5/13)

thay look like habs could be a high breed of some sort


----------



## Bizier (18/5/13)

I made a couple of litres of chilli sauces tonight.

One was with any red chilli that I had in the house, it ended up a little sweet, but it is nice and hot with some 7 pods in there.

The other is an "Inner Beauty" type sauce with a bunch of French's mustard and a quarter kilo of orange habs, I ended up using lime and mango and OJ. I went to get mango based on a Breville video of the "Inner Beauty" dude, but then I saw another website when I got home which showed a more authentic recipe based on their actual restaurant sauce, the ingredients, while exchangeable, are actually different. Lucky when I saw brown sugar, I actually got black strap molasses. I can't bring myself to add distilled vinegar to food though.

I am going to regret my actions tomorrow, but I am eating spoonfuls of this stuff.


----------



## goomboogo (19/5/13)

Bizier, how are you rumbling this morning?


----------



## mkstalen (19/5/13)

I thought the vinager acts as a perservative. So depending on how long you're going to keep it you might find it growing mould colonies after a while...


----------



## Bizier (19/5/13)

Yeah, but I prefer apple cider vinegar with acetic bacteria present, so I used that instead of distilled. I'm glad I went back for reanalysis, the red one became great with a bit more vinegar to balance sweetness.

I do currently feel like I've been kicked in the guts.

My poor 7 pod plants were ravaged by some kind of mite leaving tiny black dots everywhere and eventually defoliating the plants. I saved seeds and have one cutting that looks good, but I hope I don't lose the douglah.They are way more susceptible to pests than any of my other chillis.


----------



## adryargument (19/5/13)

Just planted some jalepenos, red scotch bonnets and yellow fire habeneros.
Cant wait to make a sauce.


----------



## Danwood (17/8/13)

×××××××PECAN CHILLI SAUCE××××××

Can the owner, or someone who knows the location of this recipe, please post a link.

I'm sure it was in this thread, but I can't find it. A search turned up nothing.

Cheers, Dan


----------



## tazman1967 (7/9/13)

Anybody got any new Chilli's sprouting...
I have some new varieties this year to try to grow.

Nebru - a new cross of a 7 pot / Scotch Bonnet from THSC
Primo Red - 7 pot
Primo Orange - 7 pot
Peach But Jolika
Black Devils Tongue
Mustard Devils Tongue
Yellow 7 Pot
TS Moruga - 7 pot
Barakpore - 7 Pot

I hope to harvest the seeds and give them away on AHB at the appropriate time. I will post when they are ready.


----------



## punkin (7/9/13)

She just potted up some Jalepeno seeds for me to grow this year from the Great Chilli Seed Swap.


----------



## markjd (7/9/13)

I had a couple of accidental chilli seedlings sprouting in my window planter box... unfortunately, it looks like a slug ate them  

At least I have two strong two year old chilli plants


----------



## Grainer (18/9/13)

Where des everyone get the plants from. id love to start a collection..love chillies

Just got Jalepenos and some garden variety so far..


----------



## punkin (19/9/13)

I have some Naga Dorset seed. Send me a pm for my addy and a SA envolope will get you some for free.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/9/13)

Grainer said:


> Where des everyone get the plants from. id love to start a collection..love chillies


from mates, and I've also grown some from these people: http://www.thehippyseedcompany.com/ no affiliation just a happy customer. Their sauces are great too


----------



## tazman1967 (19/9/13)

Dont buy off Ebay... you never know what you will get.


----------



## QldKev (19/9/13)

Grainer said:


> Where des everyone get the plants from. id love to start a collection..love chillies
> 
> Just got Jalepenos and some garden variety so far..


There's a swap thread
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/70770-the-great-chilli-seed-swap-of-2013/
Even though I sent out 9 packages of seeds out, and never received the couple I was promised to get when they were ready 

I ended up checking out the local fruit / vege supplies and just purchased a fresh chilli of the type I wanted. Threw it in the soil over winter and already its got some good sized chillis on it.


----------



## Grainer (19/9/13)

QldKev said:


> There's a swap thread
> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/70770-the-great-chilli-seed-swap-of-2013/
> Even though I sent out 9 packages of seeds out, and never received the couple I was promised to get when they were ready
> 
> I ended up checking out the local fruit / vege supplies and just purchased a fresh chilli of the type I wanted. Threw it in the soil over winter and already its got some good sized chillis on it.


Have heaps of Jalepenos I could collect seed from and a small chilli not sure of the name .. I'd send u some if u want em


----------



## Grainer (19/9/13)

was thinking of buying a whole heap but suppose if people are winning to share a few Id be up for that .. Id even return the favours once they had grown

Went and harvested some seeds..

I got about 16 packets with 20 Jalepeno seeds in each will swap


----------



## thebeemann (19/9/13)

tazman1967 said:


> Dont buy off Ebay... you never know what you will get.


Or if you will get , i bought some trinidad scorpion seeds off ebay never to be seen , glad i paid with paypal, i opened a dispute yesterday, so when i get the cash back will be looking at the links in this thread . And Punkin i sent you a PM re Naga Dorsets if you have some spare :unsure: Will send you some seeds of what i end up buying if you want .


----------



## Grainer (19/9/13)

thebeemann said:


> Or if you will get , i bought some trinidad scorpion seeds off ebay never to be seen , glad i paid with paypal, i opened a dispute yesterday, so when i get the cash back will be looking at the links in this thread . And Punkin i sent you a PM re Naga Dorsets if you have some spare :unsure: Will send you some seeds of what i end up buying if you want .


LOL i did the same


----------



## punkin (20/9/13)

thebeemann said:


> Or if you will get , i bought some trinidad scorpion seeds off ebay never to be seen , glad i paid with paypal, i opened a dispute yesterday, so when i get the cash back will be looking at the links in this thread . And Punkin i sent you a PM re Naga Dorsets if you have some spare :unsure: Will send you some seeds of what i end up buying if you want .



No worries mate, i'll get some off to you. I don't need any seeds at this stage, still have stacks of Nagas and Orange Habs in the freezer and thai reds dried.
I planted Jalepenos from the swap thread to grow this year, i can see myself doing lots of ABT's and Chicken Bombs.


----------



## punkin (20/9/13)

QldKev said:


> There's a swap thread
> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/70770-the-great-chilli-seed-swap-of-2013/
> Even though I sent out 9 packages of seeds out, and never received the couple I was promised to get when they were ready
> 
> I ended up checking out the local fruit / vege supplies and just purchased a fresh chilli of the type I wanted. Threw it in the soil over winter and already its got some good sized chillis on it.



That's a damn shame Kev. Pity people are sometiomes like that. I had a very successful swap and my swapee (kaiser soze? can't remember) was very generous with a stack of other seeds as well as the Jalepenos i was after.
Thank you to that kind person.


----------



## Wolfman (20/9/13)

Right o time for a growing newbie question. 

What's the best way to growing your seedlings? 

I only ask because I have a shit track record in growing plants from seed.


----------



## LiquidGold (20/9/13)

This year I've made my own mix using coir and perlite. I like to use little punnets which i then transplant into larger pots but you can also plant direct into pots with potting mix. Keep em warm and moist to start with. Gentle watering can help not disturb the seeds eg. spray bottle.

Haven't gotten in on this swap yet but will be looking into it. Gotta check what seeds are left since i almost sowed them all.

Pretty keen for any of the 7 pot varieties.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (20/9/13)

If any of the usual suspects in Brisvegas want some Trinidad Scorpion Butch T seedlings, I have about 30 odd seedlings growing. bring your own pot and I'll sort you out.

For those that dont know, the Trinidad once held the title of the hottest chilli in the world (I think it is now second at 1.5 million scoville units).

Let me know.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/9/13)

Might take you up on that offer. I inherited a seedling but it was planted at the wrong time and is really struggling.


----------



## Bribie G (20/9/13)

Wolfman said:


> Right o time for a growing newbie question.
> 
> What's the best way to growing your seedlings?
> 
> I only ask because I have a shit track record in growing plants from seed.


I just buy a fairly advanced plant (say 20 cm) from a nursery or Bunnings and keep potting it on until it's in a pot about a foot wide, whatever size that is. Current prices of chillies it soon pays for itself and often comes pre loaded with fruit anyway.

However good post because I'm pretty much a novice myself at pot plants, regularly murder petunias etc. Last years' chilli plants have overwintered great and are springing back to life and getting fruit already. On another forum I recently learned that:

Chillies in pots should not be over fed or it kills them
They don't like wet feet, stress them now and again to increase fruit production
Don't give them much nitrogen.

I'd also appreciate advice from them wot knows as I think I've just about killed one of them with kindness.


----------



## markjd (20/9/13)

Grainer said:


> Where des everyone get the plants from. id love to start a collection..love chillies
> 
> Just got Jalepenos and some garden variety so far..


Masters hardware shops are now selling an excellent range of chilli seedlings.


----------



## Crumpet (20/9/13)

> Where des everyone get the plants from. id love to start a collection..love chillies
> 
> Just got Jalepenos and some garden variety so far


Chilli stalls at monthly local markets usually have a pretty good variety of well developed plants.


----------



## Grainer (20/9/13)

markjd said:


> Masters hardware shops are now selling an excellent range of chilli seedlings.


On it.. grabbed about 7 seedling tonight.. woohoo chillis are com in


----------



## Mercs Own (12/10/13)

Finally came upon a stall at Feast and Family Field day at Mount Eliza selling habanero and bhut jolokai plants!!!! Going in the garden today and some pretty nice hot sauce coming my way when they fruit - I am already sweating at the thought!

The stall is owned run by Clive Larkman who also runs the herb and chilli festival. www.herbchillifestival.com.au


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/10/13)

You should make your poppers recipe using a jolokia.


----------



## punkin (12/10/13)

And then sell them a funeral plan.


----------



## Mercs Own (12/10/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> You should make your poppers recipe using a jolokia.


Some have asked my advice re doing poppers with Habaneros - I say definitely......................................................................................not! As for Jolokai I have no death wish.


----------



## OzPaleAle (12/10/13)

Poppers have to be about the best thing there is I reckon, chomping down a couple as we speak.


----------



## Bizier (12/10/13)

I have my 7pod seedlings going with some other varieties. I'm thinking of giving the habs a miss this year. I want to get some Trinidad seasoning (?) a go and focus on getting more from the 7s.

Ed: also the Trinidad Scorpions from the always generous Spoonta refuse to germinate, all the others have done well, I've had to do a fair whack of thinning.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/10/13)

Chilli seeds are notorious for their lack of germination


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/10/13)

One of my choc bhut jolokia plants has decided to fruit. Looking pretty gnarly already.


----------



## Edak (13/10/13)

Looking good Liam! My chillis (last years) don't look to be doing so well at the moment, what the heck do I do to give them a kick in the ass or should I just start new?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/10/13)

Power Feed.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/10/13)

Give them a trim. You'll feel like a bad parent but after three weeks you will be gifted with plenty of new growth.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/10/13)

They love a good haircut. Then a good watering with power feed/fish emulshin/seaweed.


----------



## indica86 (19/10/13)

Mmm chillies.
I just made anothe batch of Sriracha using fermented chiili mash made from home grown Naga's.
Arse burner that one is.
I also grow Orange Habs, Red Habs, Fiesta, Black Pearl, Yello Siam, Goat's Horn, Serrano, Cayenne.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/10/13)

So far I have germinated this year

7 Pot
De Arbol ( Blood )
Aji Lemon
Tabasco
Trinidad Scorpion ( orange )
Dedo Dell Mocha
Naga Bon
Yellow Ceyenne
Birds Eye.


----------



## jezza79 (19/10/13)

masters now has a good range. they have chocolate habs, bhut jolokia, chocolate bhut, 7 pod, ones that look like dicks and a few others.


----------



## Edak (25/10/13)

ones that look like dicks....

Better get down there then!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/10/13)

Off ya go


----------



## Dave70 (25/10/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> One of my choc bhut jolokia plants has decided to fruit. Looking pretty gnarly already.


I dare you..


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/10/13)

still waiting for them to ripen


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/10/13)

I dare you too


----------



## djar007 (1/11/13)

Had a win at Masters and picked up four great chili plants.
Bhut Jolokia
Trinidad Scorpion
Habanero
Zimbabwe birdseye

$12 for all four.


----------



## Bribie G (1/11/13)

I've scored a pack of dried whole Kashmiri Chillies - the powder is a main feedstock for restaurant curries but hard to get hold of the whole chillies.

I'm going to try and germinate some and if they are successful I can post some of the current batch of dried pods if interested.

Kashmiri chillies are long, brilliant red and mild to medium hot so you can use a heap of them for their smoky sweet flavour.


----------



## djar007 (1/11/13)

Sounds nice Bribie. Good luck getting them sprouted.


----------



## indica86 (2/11/13)

Bribie G said:


> I've scored a pack of dried whole Kashmiri Chillies - the powder is a main feedstock for restaurant curries but hard to get hold of the whole chillies.
> 
> I'm going to try and germinate some and if they are successful I can post some of the current batch of dried pods if interested.
> 
> Kashmiri chillies are long, brilliant red and mild to medium hot so you can use a heap of them for their smoky sweet flavour.


Hey hey.
If you get them to grow I'd love some seeds. The best chilli powder ever.


----------



## indica86 (6/11/13)

Quick pick for some Sriracha in the next few days...


----------



## rheffera (6/11/13)

Anyone in adelaide got any spare plants? ive been trying to grow them from seed for quite some time with no results.


----------



## Braumoasta (14/11/13)

I've had a sudden urge to start adding chilli to everything I cook. I've bought a packet of mixed chilli seeds from Bunnings. Now I'm assuming it's a little later that ideal to start germinating the seeds, I guess early spring would have been better. I've planted some of the seeds directly into pots. I would like a respectable harvest, so my question is, because I'm planting them later will I still get a reasonable amount of chillies, or would I be better to buy some more pots and plant some more to increase the harvest?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/11/13)

You will probably get something out of them this season but it depends on how well they grow. If I were you I'd have a look at the local market, nursery, (or bunnings as a last resort) and pick up some seedlings or small plants that are established and go from there.


----------



## Braumoasta (14/11/13)

Cheers mate, I'll have a look around! :beer:


----------



## MCHammo (14/11/13)

I planted some chilli seeds at the wrong time of the year (some time in autumn I suppose). Half a dozen came up and struggled through winter. Once the warm weather hit a few weeks back, they shot up and are producing fruit right now. I think I've got Jalapeños and birds eyes growing (none of my scotch bonnets or roccottos came up :angry: ).

Also picked up some habaneros and scotch bonnet seedlings from Bunnings a few weeks back (can't really argue with $4 per plant). No sign of fruit yet on those. I suppose they will fruit later in the season/next year. Can't wait to have some habs and bonnets to experiment with


----------



## Bizier (15/11/13)

My Douglah is just a whitefly magnet and keeps dropping flowers. If it has a single fruit, I will keep it for seed, but I am over the non-suitability to my conditions, perhaps I can cross it with something more resilient. Everything else seems to go through just fine without complaining too much.

The place I moved into had a pre-existing chilli bush ravaged by snails, which I have nursed back to health and it has a little army of birdseyes gathering on top.


----------



## punkin (15/11/13)

Braumoasta said:


> I've had a sudden urge to start adding chilli to everything I cook.



That urge is natural. Do not be confused or upset about it, it's just the way things are supposed to be. 

Do not let family members tell you there is something wrong with you, if they don't like the food they can cook there own.

Don't be put off by the kids complaining about the ice cream or the mashed potato, chilli is a natural component and they will get used to it eventually


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/11/13)

rheffera said:


> Anyone in adelaide got any spare plants? ive been trying to grow them from seed for quite some time with no results.


Chilli seeds are known for not germinating. You need soil warmer than 20*c to help them. Also soaking them in a miltons helps break down the hydrophobic membrane covering the seed


----------



## Braumoasta (20/11/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> You will probably get something out of them this season but it depends on how well they grow. If I were you I'd have a look at the local market, nursery, (or bunnings as a last resort) and pick up some seedlings or small plants that are established and go from there.


Well a week after planting the seeds, most have already germinated and are poking up through the soil. I've also managed to get my hands on a small chilli plant (probably about 15cm in height) from the local markets. Hopefully the plants grow up quick and start producing some chillies! :beerbang:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/11/13)

Picked a couple of jolokia tonight. Not game enough to eat one just yet, might need some Dutch courage.


----------



## OzPaleAle (20/11/13)

Here is some Bhut extract I made from earlier in the years harvest. F'in hot stuff.


----------



## Dave70 (21/11/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Picked a couple of jolokia tonight. Not game enough to eat one just yet, might need some Dutch courage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just planted mine yesterday. Did you begin yours from seed? How long to harvest?
I'm keeping the in a warm spot as per Stu's recommendation. 


Personally, I'll never ramp my pain threshold up with Dutch courage where chili's are involved again after an incident at our local Thi restaurant, and my instruction to the chef not to serve up that 'tourist strength' green curry.
We had just returned from Thailand and I thought I was the man.

Next morning, I was more like a whimpering little boy, sitting on the toilet, hungover and padding my scorched anus clean with Wet Ones.


----------



## Cube (21/11/13)

Yup. After a night on the super hots don't forget to leave a roll of toilet paper in the freezer for the next morning. :beerbang:


----------



## indica86 (21/11/13)

^^^ Bahhaaahahaaa


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/11/13)

Cotton wool is also good


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/11/13)

Dave70 said:


> Just planted mine yesterday. Did you begin yours from seed? How long to harvest?


yep, from seed. I actually planted them in january this year because I'm a bit of an idiot - the plants managed to get a bit of size on them and were able to survive winter easily enough. I gave them a prune and they sprung up and fruited quickly this spring. The chillis stay green for weeks before ripening.


----------



## Bizier (21/11/13)

Personally, I'll never ramp my pain threshold up with Dutch courage where chili's are involved

It does make for a multi faceted hangover. But drinking and chilli are perfect partners that egg each other on in an orgy of heat and drunkenness.


----------



## Dave70 (28/11/13)

NOTHING TO SEE HERE.

Indeed.

Five days in and not a sign of either Bhut or Jalapeno's. I don't think these jiffy pots are much chop as I've had mixed results in the past.
I'm thinking one of terrarium style seed trays may be the go. 
Or am I just being impatient?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/11/13)

I remember waiting a lot longer than that for my bhuts to sprout


----------



## indica86 (28/11/13)

You are being impatient Dave. Chillies are hard to sprout, even where I am.
And those jiffy pots are arse I find.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/11/13)

Jiffys are fine. But you might have to wait 3-4 weeks. Thats just the nature of the seeds


----------



## Bribie G (28/11/13)

Kashmiri chillies haven't come up ... maybe they nuke them before they send the pods overseas, I'll check and see if they glow in the dark. :unsure:


----------



## Dave70 (28/11/13)

Bribie G said:


> Kashmiri chillies haven't come up ... maybe they nuke them before they send the pods overseas, I'll check and see if they glow in the dark. :unsure:


I've suspected this on a few occasions with seed I've ordered internationally. I can imagine the customs man having a nice little chuckle..

But I'm the suspicious type.


----------



## Bizier (28/11/13)

I am over the jiffy pots as well. I think those pellets might be the go. I saw that a chilli I was given from Masters was in a much looser weave organic type pot and it is doing really well. I think that the jiffy pots suppress hair root growth. I've been using them in a large clear plastic tub acting as a terrarium. You can partially have it open to start toughening the plants.

Anyway, farewell to one seven pod. Body dog is learning new ways to destroy.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/11/13)

Bribie G said:


> Kashmiri chillies haven't come up ... maybe they nuke them before they send the pods overseas, I'll check and see if they glow in the dark. :unsure:


I know people who have received letters from AQIS saying they found seeds ask asked if they wanted the seeds nuked and sent to them or just destroyed. Either way the seeds are no good.


----------



## Cube (28/11/13)

Put the pots on something warm. On the TV, PC Monitor etc. They NEED warmth to germinate. Just use old toilet roll inners as jiffy pots siting in a egg carton for stability. Cut toilet roll into three. They work well. Get a dropper and use that to to wet the soil in jiffy pots. 10 drops is enough with a smidgen of seasol in it every second day. Make up a liter bottle of water and say 10 mils of seasol.

I had 90% strike rate doing this with super hots. Before that I had a dismal strike rate.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/11/13)

+1 for a combo of seasol & power feed.

I dilute a capfull in 2ltr and water every week and soak.

The jiffy pots need to be put in a tray with water. They dry out quick. If kept wet roots bust thru them

Keep your seeds in the sun so the top is warm but moist.

Have found the hot varieties do not play well germinating


----------



## indica86 (7/12/13)

Roasted 8 massive orange Habs last night. Cooled and peeled them.
Mashed, smeared about half on a pizza. Brutal but oh so tasty. Had another piece today, my wife had one also, I go outside and start mowing and then come back in for a drink, wife s almost doubled up in pain with stomach cramps. I had a twinge too. 5 hours later after a 2 hour sleep things have settled down.

Ouch.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/12/13)

I had a nice chilli and sopressa binge last night. Fermented nicely to the point of waking up at 5am with a busting need. Lucky I have soft toilet paper...


----------



## Bribie G (7/12/13)

I've got onto the moist bumwipes, Kleenex do a good one in a plastic case.
Paper takes you only 95% of the way, the wipes take you the last 5%

As they say, redefines "freshness".

And they are flushable. B)


----------



## Bizier (7/12/13)

Everything is flushable, it is whether it destroys your septic plumbing thereafter.

And for the record, my dog destroyed four of my 7 pod Jonah seedlings, leaving me with only two. I am glad I did not only sprout four.

I am currently playing with a mix of coco-coir, leftover potting mix and some worm castings. Look promising thusfar.


----------



## shaunous (7/12/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> +1 for a combo of seasol & power feed.
> I dilute a capfull in 2ltr and water every week and soak.
> The jiffy pots need to be put in a tray with water. They dry out quick. If kept wet roots bust thru them
> Keep your seeds in the sun so the top is warm but moist.
> Have found the hot varieties do not play well germinating


My chillis are shitting me, all mostly got outa the ground and just getting to the 2nd set of leaves stage and starting dying. I think it might have been our 'spring', which was really a mid summer, so I've now put in the shade under an open shed and we'll see how they go. They're temperamental things. Last years chilli's lasted just that, one year/season, produced like crazy then died and never re-shot, I'm sure chilli's are not a one season plant, but maybe some are.


----------



## shaunous (7/12/13)

Bizier said:


> Everything is flushable, it is whether it destroys your septic plumbing thereafter.
> 
> And for the record, my dog destroyed four of my 7 pod Jonah seedlings, leaving me with only two. I am glad I did not only sprout four.
> 
> I am currently playing with a mix of coco-coir, leftover potting mix and some *worm castings*. Look promising thusfar.


Worm castings are the shiz, my worms all died in last summers heat though, I didn't look after them to well, neglected them shade, but got around 40l or magic castings before they went to wormy heaven.


----------



## MCHammo (7/12/13)

A lot of chillies are actually annuals - specifically any _Capsicum Annuum_ (Jalapenos, birds eye, etc) cultivars (which most common varieties are). They may last for several years depending on the local climate, but with diminishing returns after the first few years if they last. Most (all?) of the hots and ultra-hots are _Capsicum Chinense_ (Habs, Bhuts, etc) which are perennials and should last for many years.

We've had chillies for many years, all _annuum_s, and have lasted about 5 years or so before going woody and almost stop producing leaves and fruit. I'm growing my first batch of _Chinense_ this year, so I can't speak for how they travel over time.


----------



## LiquidGold (7/12/13)

MCHammo said:


> A lot of chillies are actually annuals - specifically any _Capsicum Annuum_ (Jalapenos, birds eye, etc) cultivars (which most common varieties are). They may last for several years depending on the local climate, but with diminishing returns after the first few years if they last. Most (all?) of the hots and ultra-hots are _Capsicum Chinense_ (Habs, Bhuts, etc) which are perennials and should last for many years.
> 
> We've had chillies for many years, all _annuum_s, and have lasted about 5 years or so before going woody and almost stop producing leaves and fruit. I'm growing my first batch of _Chinense_ this year, so I can't speak for how they travel over time.


I'm pretty sure that although named _Capsicum annuum _they are not in fact annuals. They do however die off when hit hard by frosts which I guess led to the misnaming. Similarly _C. chinense_ was thought to have originated in China which isn't correct but has stuck.


----------



## shaunous (7/12/13)

MCHammo said:


> A lot of chillies are actually annuals - specifically any _Capsicum Annuum_ (Jalapenos, birds eye, etc) cultivars (which most common varieties are). They may last for several years depending on the local climate, but with diminishing returns after the first few years if they last. Most (all?) of the hots and ultra-hots are _Capsicum Chinense_ (Habs, Bhuts, etc) which are perennials and should last for many years.
> 
> We've had chillies for many years, all _annuum_s, and have lasted about 5 years or so before going woody and almost stop producing leaves and fruit. I'm growing my first batch of _Chinense_ this year, so I can't speak for how they travel over time.


Yeh the best producing was a Birdseye, in its peak last year I was pulling the chillies off and 2 days later they were back again, was crazy, then hit winter and turned into a little wooden stump, as it still stands today.


----------



## punkin (8/12/13)

We get hard frosts around here and i have successfully kept chillies and even capsicums going year to year by cutting them back to 6 or 8 inch stumps and covering the hard wood. They sprout out agian from the one or two branches in the spring and become bigger again than the year before.


----------



## shaunous (8/12/13)

Might try that ey Punkin, if these new ones ever take off that is. I did trim it a little after leaf fall, but left it out in the open, we don't get hard frosts, but we get a few through winter that ice over the cattle troughs and bird baths, so cold enough I suppose.


----------



## djar007 (8/12/13)

We used to make our troughs from Rubber tyres and Bentonite so when they iced up we could drive into them and cracked the ice. Lazy but true.


----------



## shaunous (9/12/13)

djar007 said:


> We used to make our troughs from Rubber tyres and Bentonite so when they iced up we could drive into them and cracked the ice. Lazy but true.


Hillbilly farming


----------



## djar007 (9/12/13)

Sure was. Thirty below outside and no way I am getting out to break the ice in a blizzard.


----------



## indica86 (27/12/13)

Just picked a stack of orange habs, salted them to ferment and will mash...
Going to make a hab / mango sauce as mangoes are everywhere at the moment.


----------



## smokenmirraz (4/1/14)

I'm growing a few chillies this year after moving into a place with a backyard for the first time in years. I bought a few super hot seedlings from Masters. Unfortunately I wasn't able to get an early start on the season here in Melbourne, but they are coming along well so far.

I tasted one of the not even ripe Aji Limon pods, rated at 7/10, and it was so hot it gave me hiccups and I had snot running out of my nose... newbs


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/1/14)

Give them a weekly feed of dilute power feed.

My Trins and Naga Bons have leaves as big as my hand.

They are going to be not as satan


----------



## shaunous (5/1/14)

My chillies are still growing shithouse. Only a couple got there second leaves and none Will grow over an inch. The aldi Birdseye chilli plant is booming.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/1/14)

What is the soil like.


----------



## shaunous (5/1/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> What is the soil like.


Potting mix.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/1/14)

Mine did nothing for a while then took of.

They like regulare fertilizer and damp soil.


----------



## MCHammo (5/1/14)

My chillies weren't growing that great either. Started throwing a bit of fertiliser on every other week and watering once or twice a day, and they've all gone gangbusters. Habaneros, Scotch Bonnets, Jalapeños and Birdseyes. Green chillies covering all the plants, and already had a crop of Birdseyes and Jalapeños.


----------



## indica86 (5/1/14)

Habs and other similar chillies will develop better flavours in drier soils. My habs have been had to find the right position for, but finally I have found it and can only fit four in one hand.


----------



## Cube (5/1/14)

The hotter varieties like to show signs of stress then give them a good water. Wait again until they show signs of stress ie; drooping leaves then repeat. 

I done this for years and they always gave better results.

Plenty of rooster booster when overwintering and use seasol power feed when they start growing again. When flowers first start to appear, hit them with normal seasol. 

When overwintering, chop them back like roses. Hard back.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/1/14)

They love powerfeed & seasol.


----------



## MCHammo (5/1/14)

With the weather here, my habs have been drooping on pretty much a daily basis - hence why I've been watering them so often. They seem much happier now that they've got the extra water.


----------



## Cube (6/1/14)

Yeah - they will tell you when they are dry and are ready for a drink. If it is too fast like every day even on hotter days you may like to check your soil condition or give them some afternoon shade. The soil may be spent or just plain old shitty soil to start with. I swapped to white pots and that was a great move. Black pots dries out the soil fast in direct light here in QLD. When overwintering as I mentioned previously, take them out of the pot after chopping back the main plant and trim the roots back a quarter as well before putting them in fresh soil mix. Just water them in really well after that to expell any air around the roots and to get good root/soil contact.

I mix my own soil from budget bags. Coles or brunnings for example. Added rooster booster, lucern mulch and water saving gel crystal things and mix that through really well. This gave good water retentiion with the goodness of seasol etc, and good drainage so the bottom roots never stayed wet. Chillis hate wet feet so smash an old pot up or what ever and use that in the bottom of the pot.

Your plants will last 5 years or more doing this.


----------



## Bizier (7/1/14)

Has anyone here ever made a sauce with roast garlic?

I am considering a sauce which is weber smoked hab + roast garlic, salt, cider vinegar, perhaps bourbon, cooking and pushing through a strainer. I am also considering just using liquid smoke.

What do people do for sauce bottles? Where do you get them?
I have used recycled ones and I use lab bottles in the fridge for bulk storage, but I want that regulated pour, and it would make it nicer to give as a gift.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/1/14)

Roast garlic is awsome. Go well with smoked habs


----------



## MCHammo (7/1/14)

I've made an awesome roast Hab sauce.

2 onions,
1 head garlic,
1 capsicum,
6 tomatoes

Roast 20 mins at 180°C

add 6 habs, roast another 20 mins

Cook everything down in a saucepan (~20 mins), add 1/3 cup malt vinegar, and salt to taste.

Next time I'll probably add more tomato, and give them a longer roast to concentrate a bit more. Or just add some tomato paste... Fantastic as it is, though.

edited for clarity (line breaks appear in android app, but not on windows... is this a Linux LF vs windows CR+LF issue?)


----------



## lukiferj (7/1/14)

MCHammo said:


> I've made an awesome roast Hab sauce.2 onions,1 head garlic,1 capsicum,6 tomatoesRoast 20 mins at 180°Cadd 6 habsRoast another 20 minsCook everything down in a saucepan (~20 mins), add 1/3 cup malt vinegar, and salt to taste.Next time I'll probably add more tomato, and give them a longer roast to concentrate a bit more. Or just add some tomato paste... Fantastic as it is, though.


Yum! This sounds great. Might give this a go on the weekend.


----------



## indica86 (7/1/14)

Sriracha home made is more than awesome.

Fermented chillies + vinegar + sugar + garlic.


----------



## Bizier (7/1/14)

indica86 said:


> Sriracha home made is more than awesome.
> 
> Fermented chillies + vinegar + sugar + garlic.


Yeah, just now I am doing quick vac-bag japanese pickle with radish, carrot, cabbage in a vinegar/water/sugar mix (chucked a hab in with the seaweed, hopefully not too hot for the other half). Plus the fact that I was looking at sriracha recipes earlier because it is an obvious one with garlic. I thinking about actual fermented hot mother chillis to have as a kind of man-condiment.

Do you have a recipe for your sriracha Indica?


----------



## Bizier (7/1/14)

MCHammo said:


> I've made an awesome roast Hab sauce. 2 onions, 1 head garlic, 1 capsicum, 6 tomatoes Roast 20 mins at 180°C add 6 habs Roast another 20 mins Cook everything down in a saucepan (~20 mins), add 1/3 cup malt vinegar, and salt to taste. Next time I'll probably add more tomato, and give them a longer roast to concentrate a bit more. Or just add some tomato paste... Fantastic as it is, though.


Sounds delicious, though for this I am thinking of chilli as a very large percentage of the grist ingredients.
I think I would put your sauce on everything except my coffee though.


----------



## indica86 (8/1/14)

Bizier said:


> Do you have a recipe for your sriracha Indica?


Fermented Chilli

2 pounds Chillies
1/4 cup good quality salt.

>Leave the chillies in the sun for 2 days so they ripen and wrinkle.
>Cut stems off, place in bowl with the salt in a warm place for a day
>Put all in a container with 1 cup water
>Allow to ferment, topping up with water as needed, for up to 2 weeks, until chillies are squishy and breaking down.
>Blend all with 2 tablespoons vinegar

Sriracha

2 tablespoon granulated sugar
1 tablespoon dark brown sugar
4 tablespoons rice wine vinegar
1 cup puréed Fermented Chilli
2 garlic cloves crushed

>heat vinegar
>dissolve sugar
>cool, add chilli and garlic

First one I left the seeds in, second one I pushed through a strainer and removed the seeds. Not as hot that way but still lovely.

It may seem a long process but like making beer it is worth it.
The fermented chilli will last for ages. For tobasco simply 1:1 with vinegar and strain.


----------



## Wolfman (8/1/14)

Do any of you trim the lower leaves off? In fact do you trim at all?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/1/14)

Nope. I nip the growing tip out to make it bush up.

Only trimming I do is in winter when they get a prune.


----------



## Wolfman (8/1/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Nope. I nip the growing tip out to make it bush up.
> 
> Only trimming I do is in winter when they get a prune.


Cheers stu. So how high do you let them get before trimming the tip?


----------



## Cube (8/1/14)

I chop the lower ones if they touch the soil. Just a ramp up for bugs, otherwise I leave them on.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/1/14)

Wolfman said:


> Cheers stu. So how high do you let them get before trimming the tip?


Depends on the variety. My Trinidads & Naga dont grow as tall as the birds or bloods so I tip the Trins taller than the others


----------



## Wolfman (8/1/14)

Cube said:


> I chop the lower ones if they touch the soil. Just a ramp up for bugs, otherwise I leave them on.





Ducatiboy stu said:


> Depends on the variety. My Trinidads & Naga dont grow as tall as the birds or bloods so I tip the Trins taller than the others


Cheers guys. 





My little chilli patch.


----------



## indica86 (8/1/14)

Is that one of those wall gardens?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/1/14)

View attachment 67580

Trinidad Scorp
View attachment 67581

Naga Bon
View attachment 67582

De Arbol ( Blood ). Hard to see infront of the tomatoes. Grows really long thin chillies.

All only fed with seasol & power feed weekly


----------



## indica86 (8/1/14)

De Arbol - are they a cayenne type? Never heard of them.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/1/14)

Its a Mexican chilli.


----------



## indica86 (8/1/14)

They look good. Try serrano as well. They are a good chilli - jalapeno like but with heat.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/1/14)

Gave some Tabasco & Lemon Aji seedlings to my local pub for the kitchen. Mine died so am going to get some cuttings off them latter this week. 

Damn glad I did.


----------



## indica86 (8/1/14)

Oooh, I 'll beg for 1 each of the fruit when you have some.
I'll trade.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/1/14)

Can do.

I buy my seeds from 

http://thehippyseedcompany.com/

They are on NSW central coast.

Really easy to deal with. Have a mind boggling range and normally give you more seeds than ordered


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/1/14)

And their naga sav BBQ sauce is divine


----------



## Wolfman (9/1/14)

indica86 said:


> Is that one of those wall gardens?


Nar mate just stupid iPhone pic sideways! Out in the front garden though. True Brunswick gardener!


----------



## Screwtop (12/1/14)

Can't believe this, Jmac ate thus stuff like it was strawberry jam :super:

For those who have visited Stephen at his Eastview Winery and Brewery at Kentucky NSW. He makes this very memorable chilli jam called Lee Kee Cock :lol: So frikkin hot I dip a knife in and then draw it out leaving only the oil on the knife. Spread on toast under an egg it's great, but bloody hot even used so sparingly. Jmac never batted an eye, broke out in a light sweat was about all......


----------



## fattox (27/1/14)

Hey guys,

I'm only a recent addition to the forums, but for what it's worth I saw this thread - I'm a semi-pro (aka beyond being an amateur, haha) grower, with several rare superhots and a load of jalapenos! My current line up:

9x Peach Ghost Scorpion
8x Chocolate Brain Strain
1x Butch T
5x Jalapeno
PLUS!! I have the carolina reaper and the madballz 7 (ghost pepper x 7 pot)

If anyone is chasing dried pods for sauces let me know via PM for a current stock list, I've also got a food dehydrator on hand to dry stuff with!!

Cheers


----------



## adz1179 (1/2/14)

made some manjo and habanero hot sauce today as i had a huge crop this year i had a print out of a recipe from the web, but cant find the link to the original post....




so all in is 24 habanero's, 2 mangoes; 250gms of american hot dog mustard; 2 tbs curryt powder; 1/2 cup brown sugar; 10tbs rice wine vinegar; tbs cumin powder and a good pinch of salt



chilli's chopped and in the belnder with the vinegar. i liberally chopped these, kept some seeds in there, got rid of some...



chilli's blended with the vinegar



2 x diced mangoes in and blended... the smell was amazing but hit you in the back of the throat



mustard, cumin, curry powder, brown sugar and salt added



the consistency



yield, 2 of each size bottle... 1 of each in the fridge for myself + 2 bottles to take into work....


really hot, but great flavour also, sweet and tangy


----------



## indica86 (1/2/14)

Looks great. Can I suggest something for you to try? Ferment the chillies. It brings out some awesome flavour and gives a MASSIVE shelf life for the sauce.
I have some fermented habanero waiting for me to be bothered to make a mango sauce with.


----------



## adryargument (1/2/14)

Finally i can add to this thread!
My seeds i purchased a few months ago got tipped out/eaten/destroyed by my housemates baby.

However i stumbled upon a few shrubs at the local market for $2.50 each:

Chocolate Habenero
Serrano
Jalepeno
Yellow Cayenne
Cayenne
Purple something -- Label missing for some reason, will need to work out this one.

Let the chilli frenzy begin.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/2/14)

indica86 said:


> Looks great. Can I suggest something for you to try? Ferment the chillies. It brings out some awesome flavour and gives a MASSIVE shelf life for the sauce.
> I have some fermented habanero waiting for me to be bothered to make a mango sauce with.


Got some pointers on how to do this? Genuinely interested


----------



## indica86 (1/2/14)

Go back one page and read my post there.
Any questions ask.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/2/14)

Tasted an Aji Lemon I planted in my locals kitchen garden. Mmm...got a nice sharpness to the flavour.

Cant wait for the chef to do some seafood with them.


----------



## indica86 (1/2/14)

Lemon taste at all?


----------



## shaunous (2/2/14)

Just stumbled onto a ripper, my boss has had this big shrub growing in his garden and never knew what the hell it is, I told him to bring some of the fruit in, he brought a shopping bag full. Turns out they are Viper Chillies, 2nd hottest going around, he said it just popped up in the garden one day in a section he doesn't really look after. So I'm right for hot chillies for a while


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/2/14)

indica86 said:


> Lemon taste at all?


Sort of. More of a refreshing bite than all out lemon, but it wasnt fully ripe so will try one again in a week or 2.


----------



## indica86 (4/2/14)

Sounds good Ducati... Hot like a Hab?

I have stacks of chillies ATM, they are falling to the ground. There are only so many orange habs one can eat without destroying one's arse.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/2/14)

Yeah. I am going to have a good crop of Naga's & Scorps so going to dry them. Got lots of Blood chillies as well.


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie (4/2/14)

Not too the same level as you guys but here go's.


Just some pickled chillies.


----------



## MartinOC (4/2/14)

indica86 said:


> Go back one page and read my post there.
> Any questions ask.


I have a question (or two):

How would you deal with frozen chillies? I've got a swag from a previous crop taking-up too much space in the freezer & like the idea of fermenting them.

Fermentation covered or open?


----------



## indica86 (4/2/14)

MartinOC said:


> I have a question (or two):
> 
> How would you deal with frozen chillies? I've got a swag from a previous crop taking-up too much space in the freezer & like the idea of fermenting them.
> 
> Fermentation covered or open?


Covered - I use yoghurt buckets and leave the lid on and relieve the gas once a day.

Frozen, I'd do as per my post. Leave them in the sun, the salt them.


----------



## Snowdog (8/2/14)

Bought a couple chilli plants at the local nursery a couple months ago. The Apache is going gangbusters and is giving me heaps of fine chillies, but my Habanero has only been idling. It looks healthy but has grown very little. Seems to be dormant. I noted when I planted it in a pot that the root ball was all broken up. Maybe it's just getting its root right before growing.

Planted a few Jalapenos in a garden box from seeds of a withered chilli I got from a window plant at work. Looks like a couple of them will make a go of it. Now I need to get a capsicum plant and some tomatoes going, then I'll have pretty much everything to keep myself supplied for my salsa and Pico de Gallo makings.


----------



## Danwood (12/2/14)

I'm led to believe this is a Rocoto/Manzano/Caballo/Locoto chilli...take your pick, it seems to have thousands of different names!
Different names in different regions, I suppose. 

Anyway sounds like a great chilli from what I've read !

Medium to hot (30-100k scovilles)
Perennial
Super prolific fruiting
Won't/can't cross breed, apparently
Cool temp tolerant (mostly cultivated in highland South America)

I'm sure guys here are already growing these, but thought I'd post anyway. Seems like a good workhorse of a chilli with lots of large fruit to pile into sauces, stuff and generally throw into dishes.

Slightly harder to germinate than some though, according to one source.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/2/14)

Looked at my Naga Bon today. Its about 1m tall and loaded. Has at least 40-50 buds on it and still flowering


----------



## MCHammo (12/2/14)

I'd love to get my hands on some Rocotos. They sound like the sort of chilli I could use in everything every day. I got some seeds from Stienberg in September, but none of them germinated. He hasn't had much luck with them either.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/2/14)

Made a mistake. My Trinidad has 40-50 buds. The Naga is upto about 120 and just over 1m


----------



## Danwood (12/2/14)

MCHammo said:


> I'd love to get my hands on some Rocotos. They sound like the sort of chilli I could use in everything every day. I got some seeds from Stienberg in September, but none of them germinated. He hasn't had much luck with them either.


I only have one chilli from a guy at work, or I'd offer you some mate. I may have to try to grab a few more to improve my odds.

From what I'm reading, they're hard to get going, but will go for 10+ years once established.


----------



## MCHammo (12/2/14)

Danwood said:


> I only have one chilli from a guy at work, or I'd offer you some mate. I may have to try to grab a few more to improve my odds.


Thanks anyway, but I'd rather grab something from Sydney, even if you could spare it. More likely to survive the journey. Still keeping my eyes peeled.


----------



## adryargument (12/2/14)

My little chillies.

Picked my first jalepeno last night. God damn it was 100x hotter then any other i have tried. (Subway for example).





Chillies in kegs!


----------



## vykuza (12/2/14)

First two people to PST me can have some (known good, that I have germinated from) rocoto seeds for free in the post!


----------



## MCHammo (12/2/14)

Nick R said:


> First two people to PST me can have some (known good, that I have germinated from) rocoto seeds for free in the post!


I can't _not_ jump on that!

Psst...


----------



## adryargument (12/2/14)

psst me threee


----------



## vykuza (12/2/14)

WHOA!

Freebies are always popular! All spoken for thanks, no more messages please!


----------



## indica86 (19/2/14)




----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (19/2/14)

indica86 said:


>


You wouldn't blend all that into one smoothie and drink it as a nek nomination....


----------



## Airgead (19/2/14)

I picked 48 hot thai chilis to make sour chili jam last weekend. Looks like the bush hasn't even been touched. I reckon there must be another 200 on there at least.

Might have a go at some harissa next.


----------



## indica86 (19/2/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> You wouldn't blend all that into one smoothie and drink it as a nek nomination....


I feel I'd drop dead just opening the blender.... pass.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (19/2/14)

My chilli plants did nothing this year, if anyone has some rippers and collects some seeds after harvesting, I'd much appreciate some to try and grow from a known strong variety in VIC


----------



## indica86 (19/2/14)

<<< Love that one. Hot little buggers they are.


----------



## pat_00 (19/2/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> My chilli plants did nothing this year, if anyone has some rippers and collects some seeds after harvesting, I'd much appreciate some to try and grow from a known strong variety in VIC


Bummer, I am still waiting on mine.

I have Trinidad Scorpion, Chocolate Habanero, Fatali and Trinidad Yellow 7pods. have only harvested 2 chillies of the 7pods so far. Otherwise, zilch.

The Scorpion and Habs are covered in flowers though. Fingers crossed we get enough late summer sun for them to fruit properly.

Roccoco chillies grow like nuts in Melbourne. I have also had luck with some Orang Habs.


----------



## Weizguy (19/2/14)

My red habs are having a second flush of fruiting. Flowers everwhere, and just about to pick the first crop of bright red habs soon.


----------



## sponge (19/2/14)

Just a question, how do your partners go with your love for chilli?

Mine is starting to enjoy a little more heat as time goes on, although still gets annoyed when I order any meal at a restaurant and request it 'extra hot' as she will want to try some.

Since going out with other couples and whatnot as well, and this whole sharing of meals things that seems to come with it, I've been lowered to ordering a side plate of chilli with my meal, which just isn't the same IMO.

It gets pretty awkward when you have people over and accidentally tip your chilli portion into the dish, making the visitors sweat and cry whilst you sit there enjoying yourself. That was a big mistake on my part though h34r:


----------



## indica86 (19/2/14)

Wife is doing well, she'll make a vindaloo with 2 nagas in it on the odd occasion.
Kids are doing better too, not hot but they don't notice a few fiestas.


----------



## shaunous (19/2/14)

My missus likes chilli now, never used to, and now she puts chilli in everything, never super spicy though.

My mother, father and middle brother though, are fukin hopeless. Can't even stand Subway Jalepeno's.


----------



## SmallFry (22/2/14)

Partial cross post from the "Smoking Meat" thread, but I think it's more than appropriate here:

Home grown Jalapenos, about to be turned into chipotles






Pickled Jalapenos


----------



## Snowdog (23/2/14)

Awesome Small Fry!

My Apache bush is going gangbusters, but my Habenero is just idling for the last 6 weeks.....


----------



## surly (26/2/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> My chilli plants did nothing this year, if anyone has some rippers and collects some seeds after harvesting, I'd much appreciate some to try and grow from a known strong variety in VIC


I planted mine a bit late, so they are only just recently flowering. Happy to send some chilli's your way once they get going (assuming the weather doesn't turn too soon). 
That way, you can taste them and keep any seeds from the ones you like. Not sure what varieties they are, got given the seeds by an old Malaysian lady.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (26/2/14)

surly said:


> I planted mine a bit late, so they are only just recently flowering. Happy to send some chilli's your way once they get going (assuming the weather doesn't turn too soon).
> That way, you can taste them and keep any seeds from the ones you like. Not sure what varieties they are, got given the seeds by an old Malaysian lady.


That'd be swell! I love old Malaysian ladies!


----------



## shaunous (27/2/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> That'd be swell! I love old Malaysian ladies!


 h34r:


----------



## fattox (9/3/14)

Update on my setup - I've got a multitude of my plants flowering, mainly the peach ghost scorpions. They are looking absolutely gnarly, some look more like the scorpions with a more bulbous, scorpion tail look whereas some just look like gnarly little ghost peppers with a nasty hook. Of all ~100 pods between 5-6 trees, one has actually hit the right colour.

Chocolate brain strain has produced one pod so far, which was dried while I did my last batch of dried jalapenos - the jally trees are pumping out a ridiculous amount of fruit currently.

Have got a sauce recipe I want to try out too:

~2kg peach ghosts
2.5kg peaches in juice
1.5kg pineapple juice
1kg mango slices in juice
200g fresh root ginger
100g fresh root galangal
75g brown sugar
1250g vinegar
200g choc brain strains

This should yield around 7ish litres of sauce, and is based loosely around the last batch of Wildfire's incinerator (very loosely - I won't be an arsehole and wreck all the hard work Candice at Wildfire has put in to develop this sauce)


----------



## indica86 (11/3/14)

What kind of flavour do the Peach Ghosts have?

That is a big sauce, do you cook it or just blend it?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/3/14)

Orange Trinidad Scorpian....mmmm...HOT


----------



## shaunous (13/3/14)

Nice Stu, I've got a sauce with them in it, holy lord its hot. Many have come unstuck at my joint because of it.

Any chance u can keep some seeds out of one for me so I can have a better go next spring.

Mine have only just started growing madly now, but alas, its to late u silly plants.


----------



## indica86 (13/3/14)

If you can get them through winter they will be ready for next year.
My Naga's are coming up tho their third birthday. We don't get frosts but we get close here.


----------



## shaunous (13/3/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Orange Trinidad Scorpian....mmmm...HOT
> 
> 
> 
> 2014-03-12 16.16.33.jpg


You mean this little fella ey famous man


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/3/14)

Yep.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/3/14)

haha nice! full article?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/3/14)

Not sure how good it will come out


----------



## shaunous (13/3/14)

Try this one.


----------



## chrisso81 (16/3/14)

My Santa Fe Grande, with a lowly heat rating of 2/10, appears to have morphed into something evil and scary. I haven't been game to try one yet, but they look like they might be hot!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/3/14)

Almost look like Naga Bons


----------



## Aydos (16/3/14)

Did you get it from masters? If so it would most likely be the wrong chilli. I have a Trinidad 7pod plant that is actually a butch T which doesn't bother me as I wanted one anyway!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/3/14)

How do you know its a butch T


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/3/14)

More orange scorps



Some very nasty Naga Bons


----------



## chrisso81 (25/3/14)

I took one of the unknown chillies into work today, sliced it up into 2-3mm rings and dished em out. These bastards are HOT, tears, drool and running noses everywhere. It was hilarious, even my hot curry/spice loving Sri Lankan mate agreed that they were f*%¥ing nasty! Thanks for the possible ID Stu, they do look like your pic but they are all different, there's no real uniform shape to them. I got the plant from Masters, was it a switched label for a joke? Or have trays of superhots gone out as the weakest chilli in the range? If I recall correctly no Naga Bons appeared in the original 20 types, just Naga Bhuts? I have looked for the original list with pics but can't find it anywhere. Now that I've tried it, what the hell do you even do with superhots? They are far too hot for me!!


----------



## shaunous (25/3/14)

chrisso81 said:


> I took one of the unknown chillies into work today, sliced it up into 2-3mm rings and dished em out. These bastards are HOT, tears, drool and running noses everywhere. It was hilarious, even my hot curry/spice loving Sri Lankan mate agreed that they were f*%¥ing nasty! Thanks for the possible ID Stu, they do look like your pic but they are all different, there's no real uniform shape to them. I got the plant from Masters, was it a switched label for a joke? Or have trays of superhots gone out as the weakest chilli in the range? If I recall correctly no Naga Bons appeared in the original 20 types, just Naga Bhuts? I have looked for the original list with pics but can't find it anywhere. Now that I've tried it, what the hell do you even do with superhots? They are far too hot for me!!
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


The real hot ones or excess to my needs chilli's, buy cheap cooking oil from Aldi and, cut ends of chilli's, throw in some garlic and whatever herbs u want, and make yourself some tricked out cooking oil for fish and what not. That way fresh garlic and chilli's are never wasted.

A lot of people seem to waste chilli's because they don't want to eat a lot, this is a way to keep them.
Also you can keep them frozen in a zippy bag and just cut tiny bits off as u need it, throw back in the bag and keep in freezer.

p.s. The oil will be chilli if they sit long enough, I found that out last night cooking fresh Mackerel steaks. Although it had a shitload of habanero's and was from last season.


----------



## Bizenya (25/3/14)

Some cool (ha ha) chillies that everyone has

I have three types which took an eon to get started over spring / summer but are starting to flower their little heads off as well as dropping some fruits

I have a
Serrano
Purple Cayenne 
Jalapeno


Like the purple Cayenne as the flowers are very cool with the purple spread through them. Hopefully with the next week being warm they will kick on and provide some tasty treats

Anyone know roughly the heat in these? I think they are all ranked as 2 or 3 out 10 which I think should suit my level of chilli tolerance....


----------



## LiquidGold (25/3/14)

You might find the serrano is a little bit hotter than a 2 or 3 but its a nice fiery sort of heat which i quite like.




chrisso81 said:


> My Santa Fe Grande, with a lowly heat rating of 2/10, appears to have morphed into something evil and scary. I haven't been game to try one yet, but they look like they might be hot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I just tripping or does the chilli in the far right have some mutant flap coming out by itself?

I got a yellow trinidad 7 pod from masters but now that i think of it the tips seem to be pointy and look a bit more like a trinidad scorpion. Might have to look into that, what's the go with people getting the wrong chillies from masters anyone have more info on that?


----------



## pat_00 (25/3/14)

the weird melbourne summer left me with only 1 7pod fruit, but my trinidad scorpion is covered in small and medium green chillies. Fingers crossed they will ripen but I doubt it...


----------



## chrisso81 (25/3/14)

LiquidGold, you are not tripping, some of them are quite freakish, the skin almost looks blistered like they can't handle their own heat! Ramm Botanicals are responsible for the pot'n all bit, so maybe they grew them and mislabeled them at their end? Having a look through pics if found on their site I think I have just ended up with a Naga Bhut Jolokia Red. I feel for anyone who may have been in my situation and ate one thinking it was just a Santa Fe Grande. Ouch.
Naga Bhut Jolokia from Ramm Botanicals site:


----------



## LiquidGold (25/3/14)

Yeah that wouldn't be fun at all  I remember watching my first Bhut Jolokia fruit grow and ripen and being amazed at how freakishly nasty and evil it looked, still have a jar full of dried ones that I should start using but it's so much easier to use others that aren't as hot. On a related note did anyone here go to the chilli cook off at Kettle & Tin on Sunday? What a great idea for an event, loved it!


----------



## Aydos (26/3/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> How do you know its a butch T


I sent multiple photos to the chilli factory and that's what they said they were. Plus mine taste and burn exactly the same as my mates and his are the butch T.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/3/14)

Sounds fair. Good score.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/3/14)

More Scorps picked today


----------



## LiquidGold (26/3/14)

Deadly! What do you have planned for them?


----------



## shaunous (26/3/14)

His going to give a few to me I reckon h34r:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/3/14)

Well....if it stops raining im going to sun dry them. And give a few to Shaun

Lighty roasted some today...oh my...yummo


----------



## shaunous (26/3/14)

:lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/3/14)

Actually....should smoke them....


----------



## fattox (30/3/14)

Peach Ghost Scorpion - from two different plants. Shows genetic instability but these little buggers are HOT!! My housemate powered one down, and I quote "it's like a f**kin fire ant bit my tongue"!!



Orange Trinidad scorpion next to a Peach Ghost



These are all my chocolate brain strain pods (apparently a moruga scorpion or moruga crossed with a chocolate 7 pot). The only chilli to make some hardcore chilli guy vomit ever!



And finally my remaining peach ghost scorpion stock. These are all clean of ripe pods as I harvest as they ripen and dehydrate for storage.

Any Brisbane/GC/Suncoast/Toowoomba guys keen to grab one of these plants, I'm happy to separate with a few, as I've got new stock to grow this season (Carolina reapers!)


Getting back to it - regarding that sauce recipe -

Basically I think it's all finely chopped in a food processor, boiled down to thicken to a sauce consistency, blended to a sauce, then bottled. I'm gonna look at making some this season with all the tons of stock I have on hand, I might even consider selling it through here! Warning though, the sauce rates around 830,000 Scoville!


----------



## browndog (30/3/14)

Can anyone advise me on where I can get my hands on some jalapino seeds, I'd love to have a crack at making chipotle and relenos.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/3/14)

Hippy seed co have them. I've dealt with them before, very happy customer, their sauces are great too. 
http://thehippyseedcompany.com/product/jalapeno/


----------



## browndog (30/3/14)

Excellent, looking forward to a bit of horticulture.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/3/14)

I got all my seeds from hippy seed co

Be warned...their selection is huge...and prices are good.


----------



## Airgead (30/3/14)

Picked all the ripe chillis of my thai yesterday. Nearly half a kilo. I turned them all into sambal olek.

Put them in a blender with 150g of ginger and 150g of garlic. About 200ml of lime juice to help it blend. Into a pan and boil for 5 mins then stir in 1/4 cup of palm sugar a tablespoon of salt and a handful of lime zest. Bottle in hot jars just like a jam.

A few weeks ago I made about 15 jars of sour chili jam as well.

Fantastic stuff.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Wilkensone (30/3/14)

Just wondering if anyone could give some advice on a couple good varieties to get into growing chillies? I'm definitely not a hot head but would like to work up to using it more in cooking!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/3/14)

Finally some sun. 

The red ones are Naga's


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/3/14)

Wilkensone said:


> Just wondering if anyone could give some advice on a couple good varieties to get into growing chillies? I'm definitely not a hot head but would like to work up to using it more in cooking!


Lemon Aji are great for Seafood

D'Abol are traditional mexican.

Both produce well. 

PM me or see chilli seed swap thread


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/4/14)

Mmmm....

Cut up about 2 handfulls of fresh picked Naga Bons this morning....

9 hrs latter my hands are still burning...despite washing with soap several times.

The burning is actually getting worse as the day goes...

When I lift the lid on the pot with the sauce I am making ( 30% Naga Bons 70% passata )....you cant even smell it...it just burns...


Yeeeehaaaaa


----------



## Cube (12/4/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Mmmm....
> 
> Cut up about 2 handfulls of fresh picked Naga Bons this morning....
> 
> ...


You obviously have not gone pee since this morning. 

:lol:


----------



## real_beer (12/4/14)

Cube said:


> You obviously have not gone pee since this morning.
> 
> :lol:


Hopefully he's got a very helpful & caring partner :super:


----------



## indica86 (12/4/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Mmmm....
> 
> Cut up about 2 handfulls of fresh picked Naga Bons this morning....
> 
> 9 hrs latter my hands are still burning...despite washing with soap several times.


Apparently oil is the go as the capsaicin is fat soluble.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/4/14)

Indica...your pack is in the mail

Shaunus.......your getting a jar of this " ****...I just licked the spoon....faark....**** its...****...****...its hot..."


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/4/14)

indica86 said:


> Apparently oil is the go as the capsaicin is fat soluble.


The Tabasco I have growing ooszes pure oil....


----------



## indica86 (12/4/14)

Thanks. BTW it's raining here, there is a Cat 1 cyclone above my house.... bahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/4/14)

Tabasco I have growing

Its already been picked once....the fruits are very oily...and have a great flavour.

Cant wait untill it fully ripense.....

Tabasco Sauce


----------



## shaunous (12/4/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Indica...your pack is in the mail
> Shaunus.......your getting a jar of this " ****...I just licked the spoon....faark....**** its...****...****...its hot..."


Hahahaha I don't know wether to thank you or not.

Sounds mean Stu. Cheers.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/4/14)

Well....dip your finger in and expect 30mins of tingling mouth & lips....

It almost makes your lips and mouth numb. 

The burn is addictive....it is that good...


----------



## Bizier (13/4/14)

I was poking around and comparing various sickly and scrawny neglected superhots at Bunnings and asked the bloke a question on price. He said if I take the lot, then he'd mark them to a buck each. Fifteen bucks later, I am replacing my lost attempt at growing a bunch of 7 Pod Jonahs. I saw a Butch T and there is a larger red Bhut as well, but the bulk are Jonahs, which I am very happy with.

My life has been a bit crap of late (on the up), it is funny that something like this would make me so happy.


----------



## Bizier (13/4/14)

That Tabasco looks like it is going ape. Def enough for a 60ml bottle of sauce out of that.


----------



## ekul (13/4/14)

Just got a butch t plant in the mail a month ago, its starting to flower. I was under the mistaken impression that it was the hottest in the world, sadly its not. I ordered some carolina reaper seeds which turned up on friday, cant wait for them to start fruiting (by which time there will probably be a hotter one)


----------



## Bizier (13/4/14)

Someone can always piss higher next year, enjoy the fact that no mater whether they are hottest or previously hottest, they will still be unbelievably hot.

I am really happy with the flavour of the Jonahs, so I am keen for more.


----------



## shaunous (13/4/14)

Is it not nearly time for chilli plants to shut up shop for a few months? My Chilli's go to sleep and mostly die off (i've since been told to cut them back like a grape vine and keep them covered from frost) for the winter. we get pretty big frosts around here, but im guessing this would be true for everywhere in Aus except maybe Nth QLD who are lucky enough to get 2 seasons in a year as it doesnt get cold enough for many plants to go dormant.

Anyone?


----------



## Bizier (13/4/14)

I am going to try to keep these puppies warm over winter. I am moving house and I am considering knocking up a bit of a greenhouse to keep the humidity in and grow out of season. It is easy enough to keep chillis over winter in Perth.


----------



## ekul (13/4/14)

my mum grows chillis all year round in bundaberg, hopefully here in brisbane it will be warm enough over winter.


----------



## shaunous (13/4/14)

ekul said:


> my mum grows chillis all year round in bundaberg, hopefully here in brisbane it will be warm enough over winter.


Doubt it, but see how u go.




Bizier said:


> I am going to try to keep these puppies warm over winter. I am moving house and I am considering knocking up a bit of a greenhouse to keep the humidity in and grow out of season. It is easy enough to keep chillis over winter in Perth.


Yeh I gotta get around to building a big one for all my plants, gets hot and dry as fuk in summer, heavy arvo winds, then cold below freezing with big frosts several mornings through-out winter, floods often also. Then the wild storms on top, all my poor plants never stand a chance.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/4/14)

When chillies get into 7pot/Naga/Butch T etc it really doesnt matter....you would be flat out picking the difference. Plus it also depends on growing conditions, fertilizer, soil etc. I have 2 scorps next to each other and they are both slightly different.....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/4/14)

Bizier said:


> That Tabasco looks like it is going ape. Def enough for a 60ml bottle of sauce out of that.


yeah its going nuts...and its only 6-7mnths old....

Going to make a fair bit off tabasco tomatoe sauce.


----------



## Airgead (13/4/14)

Airgead said:


> Picked all the ripe chillis of my thai yesterday. Nearly half a kilo. I turned them all into sambal olek.
> 
> Put them in a blender with 150g of ginger and 150g of garlic. About 200ml of lime juice to help it blend. Into a pan and boil for 5 mins then stir in 1/4 cup of palm sugar a tablespoon of salt and a handful of lime zest. Bottle in hot jars just like a jam.


Cracked the first jar today. Flavours have blended beautifully. Fantastic flavour.

One teaspoon of this in dinner and my son and I are in a happy place. My wife and daughter however are sitting there with tears and snot running down their faces. If looks could kill I would be a dead man right now.

Might use it as a condiment next time rather than an ingredient....


----------



## indica86 (13/4/14)

shaunous said:


> Nth QLD who are lucky enough to get 2 seasons in a year as it doesnt get cold enough for many plants to go dormant.


Just to annoy you more mine fruit all year.
My current Naga is nearly 3 years old.


----------



## shaunous (14/4/14)

Piss off mate!


----------



## Wolfman (15/4/14)

What's peoples thought on having a thread for just recipes? I think this would help having them all in the one spot rather than trawling through 70 pages to find what you are looking for.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/4/14)

Well...start one....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/4/14)

Well...start one....


----------



## yankinoz (15/4/14)

FYI: chipotles are smoked jalapenos.

I like a sauce made with anchos (dried poblanos) or dried pasillas for chocolatey flavour, habaneros for heat. Soak the dried chilis in water, then add salt, malt vinegar and sesame oil to taste. Blend.

Or visit Mexico, especially Yucatan, where the markets have dozens of chilis for sale.


----------



## fattox (15/4/14)

I just pulled a stack of choc brain strains and some seed bearing (finally!!) ghost scorpions, sliced em and put em in the dehydrator. I got a stack of the superhots drying away now ready for something soon. I used one choc brain strain in a jerky and although it wasn't quite hot enough for me, it got a few victims at the local club meet :kooi:


----------



## fattox (15/4/14)

Also if you want something that really lights you up, look for "big kev's mega hot" jerky online - it's near Rockhampton. Had some the other day, he uses trinidad scorpion powder in it and it's spot on for heat. Awesome burn had me laughing like an idiot


----------



## Wolfman (16/4/14)

My harvest today. 3kg of habs, 1/2kg of 7 pods, 2kg of birds eyes, 4 cardi yellows and 3 nagas. 

Anyone got a good sauce recipe? I'd prefer a to do the same sauce across all varieties. That way I can really get to know the heat. Same amount of chilli into each sauce. 

Cheers in advance.


----------



## OzPaleAle (16/4/14)

Wolfman said:


> image.jpg
> 
> My harvest today. 3kg of habs, 1/2kg of 7 pods, 2kg of birds eyes, 4 cardi yellows and 3 nagas.
> 
> ...


Impressive harvest for a melbourne crop!
How many Hab plants did you have to get 3kg?


----------



## indica86 (16/4/14)

Red habs? I have some and they bite a lot harder than the orange ones.


----------



## indica86 (16/4/14)

indica86 said:


> Fermented Chilli
> 
> 2 pounds Chillies
> 1/4 cup good quality salt.
> ...


The best home made sauce I have made, the fermented mash is a brilliant base.


----------



## MartinOC (16/4/14)

indica86 said:


> The best home made sauce I have made, the fermented mash is a brilliant base.


Indica, I tried this with some chillies I had in the freezer & the whole lot went feral. I ended-up chucking the whole lot out, 'cos it smelled disgusting & was covered in slime. I'm guessing it was because I didn't keep them submerged during the ferment to exclude oxygen. Any insights?


----------



## Wolfman (16/4/14)

OzPaleAle said:


> Impressive harvest for a melbourne crop!
> How many Hab plants did you have to get 3kg?


Had 9 in this year. Still got heaps on the plants but had to pick a lot as the bugs were getting to them


indica86 said:


> Red habs? I have some and they bite a lot harder than the orange ones.


Sure are.


indica86 said:


> The best home made sauce I have made, the fermented mash is a brilliant base.


Cheers mate. Haven't fermented before. Will give it a go though. I a little hesitant to throw my whole crop at it though as I don't wont to be left with no chilli if it fucks up.


----------



## indica86 (16/4/14)

I have had no issues at all doing it.
If anyone wants the recipe PM me your email addy and I'll email you something...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/4/14)

I made a simple Naga sauce with tinned tomatoes. 30% Naga's and 70% tomatoes. some salt & simmered for a few hrs.

HOT...and addictive


----------



## indica86 (16/4/14)

I pickle extras too.
Squash lots in a jar. Boil vinegar. Pour in.
Close jar.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/4/14)

It did that with some Jalepenious. But I sterilized them in a water bath with the lids on to get a good vacum seal.


----------



## indica86 (16/4/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> It did that with some Jalepenious. But I sterilized them in a water bath with the lids on to get a good vacum seal.


Yep. I like the jars with that pop seal thingy on the lid. Reassuring seal they have.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/4/14)

I made something similar to indica86's basic fermented sauce and it turned out great. I added some whey which may have helped things along


----------



## browndog (20/4/14)

Hey all you Chilli heads, I bought a variety pack of mexican chilli seeds, I wondering if I should be waiting till after winter to plant. Any suggestions?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/4/14)

Yes...unless you can keep your seed raising box above 20*c. Chillies need warm soil to germinate.


----------



## indica86 (20/4/14)

And some, like a Habanero take some kind of voodoo + temps of 30° to germinate.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/4/14)

I have read that a mild bleach or miltons solution helps breakdown the hydrophobic coating on the seeds. 

Some of them you just fluke it....


----------



## browndog (20/4/14)

Well Stu, the temps reach into the low 20 in mid winter but can get below freezing overnight. Better I wait till spring me thinks.


----------



## lael (20/4/14)

I made something like this: http://www.greeningofgavin.com/2009/02/hot-chilli-chutney.html today, but with birds eyes and stewed for an hour or two and then reduced to a paste. Delicious! 

Do the different varieties you guys are talking about have different tastes or just different levels of heat?


----------



## indica86 (21/4/14)

Very different flavours, all of them.


----------



## lael (21/4/14)

Thanks indica is there a fave chilli site that describes them well?


----------



## madpierre06 (21/4/14)

My brother in law and I used a homemade recipe years ago, the piece of paper upon which it was written has not been seen for about 20'odd years and is searched for still to this day. I'll do my best to recall what was in the marinade sauce we made up. Quantities I have not even the roughest of ideas.

chopped chili
garlic
olive oil
lime juice
vinegar (possibly, of this I can not be certain, it doesn't sound as if it fits but for some reason it springs to mind as being part of the recipe)

Rib fillet steak
potato slices
couple tomatoes chopped up roughly
thick cut buttered slices of the bread of your choice

copious amounts of homebrew

good company

Marinate the rib fillet in the sauce overnight, then cook in the frypan. No extra oil needed due to oil in the sauce. Set cooked steak aside to sit and then shallow fry your potato slices in a small amount of the sauce. Set potato slices aside once cooked, then combine remaining sauce and chopped tomatoes and cook until heated through in the frypan. Once done, pour over your steak, add potato slices to your plate, and have the rest of the sauce mix as an aside on your plate to dip your bread in. 

Enjoy with previously mentioned homebrew and good company.

Coming in to the cooler months and now I'm back brewing this is going to be researched thoroughly.


----------



## sinkas (18/6/14)

Bizier said:


> 20140413_1521141.jpg
> 
> I was poking around and comparing various sickly and scrawny neglected superhots at Bunnings and asked the bloke a question on price. He said if I take the lot, then he'd mark them to a buck each. Fifteen bucks later, I am replacing my lost attempt at growing a bunch of 7 Pod Jonahs. I saw a Butch T and there is a larger red Bhut as well, but the bulk are Jonahs, which I am very happy with.
> 
> My life has been a bit crap of late (on the up), it is funny that something like this would make me so happy.


I did the same,
,
the ones I got were a bit worse than yours,
but they have all hled on,
,
hopefully will make it thru winter
hope things are looking up still.


----------



## TheWiggman (23/6/14)

Will have to troll through this thread when on the PC, but here are my takings from a summer's worth of growing - 




Trinidad scorpions. HOT. I've taken some to work and claimed a few victims. I regularly use Mad Dog 357, Blair's Mega Death and Scorpion Strike on my lunches and a 1/3 of one of these is in the same ball park. Really flavoursome, similar to a habanero but with more balls. Love them. 
Any ideas for a recipe? I'd love to make a hot apple jam or similar fruity sauce that compliments the flavours. 
Getting sick of taking lava shits though to be honest. Worth it but.


----------



## Danwood (23/6/14)

"Worth it, Butt ?"

Butt says "No".


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/6/14)

I have made some awsome tabasco sauce using Indica's recipie. Beautiful and fruity

I made one lot with added scorps.

I have cut mine all back for winter.


----------



## indica86 (24/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I have made some awsome tabasco sauce using Indica's recipie. Beautiful and fruity
> 
> I made one lot with added scorps.
> 
> I have cut mine all back for winter.


Great stuff.
All mine are still fruiting.


----------



## djar007 (24/6/14)

My latest picking. Those little ones are damn hot.


----------



## shaunous (30/6/14)

Is that fishing line threaded through the chillies???


----------



## hoppinmad (7/9/14)

.


----------



## Danwood (8/9/14)

My seeds are going nicely in the propagator. They're in the north-facing spare room in full sun.
Soil temp. seems to hold around 28-30°C for most of the day, which is pretty much perfect.

Thai, Cayenne and Rocotto to go with my two Bird's Eye plants, which have been over-wintered twice (no growth on the stumps yet, which is slightly concerning).

Hopefully a few more Rocottos come up (3 so far). I really want to do heaps of poppers this season and I think these will work well...quite large with lots of flesh but still room for meat and/or cheese fillings. Should be a good Jalapeño alternative. 

Can't wait. Any more activity out there, people ?


----------



## indica86 (8/9/14)

Just planted a whole bunch yesterday...


----------



## shaunous (9/9/14)

Got a viper chilli about 20cm tall and hammering along at work, planted mid winter and grew well

Have around 15 Habs punched through the soil about 20mm long, some going to the second leaves and will transplant in their own pots today.

Got them growing at work and play with them in my lunch break :lol:


----------



## Danwood (9/9/14)

I don't think I'd grow plants any hotter than a Habanero, personally. I'm a big pair of girls pants, I know.

Plus, I have a toddler chewing on EVERYTHING at the moment. It's inevitable he's going to get into my chilli plants at some stage, and I'd rather he learned his lesson with a Rocotto than a Butch T or some such.


----------



## hoppinmad (9/9/14)

My baby Trinidad Scorpions in the front. In the background I have Naga Viper, Carolina Reaper and Aji Lemon Drop. So far only one Naga Viper up... still waiting for the others to pop their heads out. Might ramp the temp up from 20 to 25C as I've heard these ultra hot chillies do prefer warmer soil to germinate than others. Will see how we go


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/9/14)

HoppinMad said:


> . Might ramp the temp up from 20 to 25C as I've heard these ultra hot chillies do prefer warmer soil to germinate than others. Will see how we go


You heard correct


----------



## indica86 (9/9/14)

Some more than others. Nagas sprout for me without issue, Habs? No way.


----------



## Danwood (9/9/14)

I thought 28-32°C was optimal for most chillies.

I was going to grab the heater cord from the FV fridge and snake it around underneath the seed tray and stick the controller probe in the soil...but that big yellow thing int' sky seems to be doing a good job.


----------



## indica86 (9/9/14)

I had bird eyes, nagas and serannos self seed in random spots over winter.


----------



## Diggs (9/9/14)

Just marinating my meat now for Jerky to go on tomorrow. 
As is not JUST for me I only put 1tsp of Blair's Ultra Death to 2kg of meat. I normally go 1/2 a tsp to a meal. 
Flame suit on as according to this site you can't like super hot Chili without it being a pissing competition.


----------



## Danwood (9/9/14)

Good going. Not much chance of that down here in Siberia, unfortunately.

Ed - @ Indica


----------



## Dave70 (10/9/14)

TheWiggman said:


> Getting sick of taking lava shits though to be honest. Worth it but.


Is there actually any way to avoid, or at least mitigate this unpleasantness? Like eating yogurt post chili or something? 
With young kids, I can have a ready supply of nursery wipes that can be refrigerated on stand by, so thats covered, but its little comfort when you feel you've just been raped by Satan. 
Drunk / hangover - OK, worth it. Endorphin rush / poohing napalm, its 50 / 50 for me. It really does bring a tear to the eye. And has me exiting the bathroom like a whimpering bow legged cowboy. 
Am I just being a great big chili poof?


----------



## djar007 (10/9/14)

Rub nair in and around the anus. Should take your mind off the chilli's.


----------



## Dave70 (10/9/14)

Nair only helped with the dingle berries.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/9/14)

or deep heat


----------



## DeGarre (1/10/14)

Besides timing issues ie need of a speedy end product, why would someone make hot sauce and not ferment the chilis? Even beer when fermented is better than wort...

I am just get slightly philosophical as I watch the tiny bubbles in my two sriracha to be bowls...every morning a good smell and sinuses sorted.


----------



## hoppinmad (1/10/14)

How do you go about fermenting your chillies? I've never done it before so very interested


----------



## indica86 (2/10/14)

indica86 said:


> Fermented Chilli
> 
> 2 pounds Chillies
> 1/4 cup good quality salt.
> ...


----------



## Dave70 (2/10/14)

Sriracha is awesome. 
Cant wait to give the home made stuff a go.


----------



## DeGarre (2/10/14)

Dave70 said:


> Sriracha is awesome.
> Cant wait to give the home made stuff a go.


I bought a bottle of extra garlic flying goose brand as a control sauce, already my still fermenting garlic one has a very similar flavour.
Will let the wife do the blind test. Tabasco is also fermented but why pay many euros per one small bottle when I can do a similar hot sauce myself...
At some stage I will try with roasted garlic, that brown mulch one gets when puts the whole garlic into the low oven. Together with my daily cup of sauerkraut brine any future health problems should be avoided...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/10/14)

I made some Tabasco sauce using indica's recipie....so simple you cant ruin it. tasted AWSOME, nice fruity fermented flavour

Definatly recomend doing it


----------



## shaunous (7/10/14)

'Sriracha Sauce' here I come!!!


----------



## shaunous (9/10/14)

I'm starting to think I should have cut the Chilli's up before starting to ferment. Their whole and not pierced, looks a little rank. Maybe I'll pierce them so they can breath internally. Or am I getting carried away...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/10/14)

yeah best to chop them up.

this is a good read too:
http://www.thejoykitchen.com/recipe/fermented-louisiana-style-hot-sauce


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/10/14)

Just a light blend or rough cut them with a kitchen knife or but the in a bucket and smash them up with a lump of wood like a mortice & Pestle

Dont forget, 1kg chillies 1/2 cup salt.

To much salt will kill the fermentation


----------



## shaunous (10/10/14)

Just attacked the bowl of Chilli's with a pair of old sewing scissors, should have heard some of them 'pop' that I cut through.
Will see how I go, they've been in the bowl for 5 days now. 

I just put a 1/4 cup of salt in the bowl with the amount of Chilli's that's sitting on the screen door above, would be close to a kilo I suppose.


----------



## shaunous (10/10/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> yeah best to chop them up.
> 
> this is a good read too:
> http://www.thejoykitchen.com/recipe/fermented-louisiana-style-hot-sauce


Maybe I should have read that first, there's a few green Chilli's in my mix. It'll still be fine I'm sure. They stayed out in the sun for 2 days beforehand.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/10/14)

If it doesnt start to bubble in a few weeks its prob got to much salt

Should get a white film on top and big bubbles occasionally.

If you get black spots then thats mould, and means you didnt use enough salt


----------



## shaunous (10/10/14)

Mmmmmm we'll see how I go.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/10/14)

My Chillies have come on hard

They where cut down to 2" stumps at the start of winter

Gave them a shot of trace elements and powerfeed/fish emulsion a few weeks back

Mexican D'Abol, Naga Bon, and Lemon Aji to the left on its own/ It already has fruit



Mexican D'Abol in flower



Naga Bon with early fruit


----------



## shaunous (18/10/14)

From 2in stumps, that's F-in crazy. You must have some super dooper chilli soil and food Stu. Good Job!


----------



## indica86 (18/10/14)

Nice one Ducati, I have seeds in but nothing from them. I may have to buy a heat pad of some sort - anyone have any sprouting tips??>


----------



## shaunous (18/10/14)

My Habs


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/10/14)

shaunous said:


> From 2in stumps, that's F-in crazy. You must have some super dooper chilli soil and food Stu. Good Job!


They are only now just on 12 months old

Fish emulsion/worm castings/chooooooock shit/horse poo/cow poo/sheep shit. Let it all ferment

1 cup in a 5ltr watering can, apply every week-to-fortnight

Lightly and regularly.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/10/14)

indica86 said:


> Nice one Ducati, I have seeds in but nothing from them. I may have to buy a heat pad of some sort - anyone have any sprouting tips??>


Chilli seeds like warm soil temps to germinate. Hot water systems are really good for keeping seed beds warm


----------



## shaunous (18/10/14)

Yeh I'm overdue to throw some more horse and chook shit on me plants, Havnt thrown any on since mid winter for soil prep.

I do throw blood and bone on though, because I got given 3 bags for nothing, dunno how good it is though.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/10/14)

shaunous said:


> Yeh I'm overdue to throw some more horse and chook shit on me plants, Havnt thrown any on since mid winter for soil prep.
> 
> I do throw blood and bone on though, because I got given 3 bags for nothing, dunno how good it is though.


Its good stuff long term.

All good soil takes times. . You need to feed soil all year round.

You cannot throw to much organic matter into soil.

I used to get stable rackings* and pile it knee deep over winter and let it break down

* Got them from racing stables, used to stink like all hell, full of urine and shit, would stink the place out for a few weeks, but left the best soil after a few months


----------



## brzt6060 (19/10/14)

Dave70 said:


> Is there actually any way to avoid, or at least mitigate this unpleasantness? Like eating yogurt post chili or something?
> With young kids, I can have a ready supply of nursery wipes that can be refrigerated on stand by, so thats covered, but its little comfort when you feel you've just been raped by Satan.


Can you flush the baby wipes?


----------



## shaunous (19/10/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Its good stuff long term.
> 
> All good soil takes times. . You need to feed soil all year round.
> 
> ...


I got horses if you got a shovel.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/10/14)

Got stables virtually next door.


----------



## rusty274 (19/10/14)

Any one had any luck growing scotch bonnets? Got a pack of seeds but no luck germinating them.


----------



## brzt6060 (19/10/14)

rusty274 said:


> Any one had any luck growing scotch bonnets? Got a pack of seeds but no luck germinating them.


I did some last year. Dropped a small amount of hormon gel in with each seed. keep at about 26c until they sprouted. Took about 6 weeks to sprout.


----------



## LiquidGold (19/10/14)

Here's some of my chillies. Ironically the biggest ones (on the left) were self sown over winter and most the medium sized ones have been in the same pots since last season when they didn't do very well. Hoping they'll boom once I pot them up.

Varieties include (not all pictured) - Serrano, Yellow Trinidad Scorpion, Jalapeno, Aji Lemon, Birdseye, Chocolate Habanero, Big Jim, Black Pearl plus a couple others that I don't know the name of. I did have two nice bhut jolokias last season but they died over winter as did my last orange habanero so hoping the choc habs and trinidad scorpion do well this year.


----------



## shaunous (19/10/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Got stables virtually next door.


True, have never used it but been told stable manure ain't real flash as it's full of acidic urine. But like I said, never used it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/10/14)

It is acid, but breaks down into amonia, which is a nitrogen fertilizer

You need to lay it down thick and let it break down over 6-12mnths


----------



## Dave70 (20/10/14)

brzt6060 said:


> Can you flush the baby wipes?


Yes and No. And that's a point worth noting if you are on an Envirocycle or similar as I am as they don't break down. Regular mains sewage, go for it. 
No also if your system incorporates some kind of pump out / macerator. They just jam the impeller and burn out the motor or throw the fuse. Either way you'll be extracting an expensive pump chocked full of shit and nursery wipes.
Just ask my brother in law..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/10/14)

Dave70 said:


> Yes and No. And that's a point worth noting if you are on an Envirocycle or similar as I am as they don't break down. Regular mains sewage, go for it.
> No also if your system incorporates some kind of pump out / macerator. They just jam the impeller and burn out the motor or throw the fuse. Either way you'll be extracting an expensive pump chocked full of shit and nursery wipes.
> Just ask my brother in law..


Back to sticks and leaves then.


----------



## glen (9/11/14)

Masters @ Morayfield (Qld) were getting rid of all their chillies yesterday for $1 each - lots of varieties. I got a ghost, penis and chocolate habanero. Seemed to be quite a few available.


----------



## Danwood (10/11/14)

Am I reading that right ???


----------



## Danwood (10/11/14)

...and I already have one, thanks.


----------



## Diggs (10/11/14)

Otherwise known as Peter Pepper


----------



## LiquidGold (10/11/14)

I've got lots of ants farming aphids on most my chillies at the moment and no matter how many times I spray with eco-oil there's always more the next day. I'm reluctant to use more hardcore chemicals but seriously considering ant-rid though I don't have high hopes since the ant colony must be huge. Anyone got any aphids/ants tips?


----------



## djar007 (10/11/14)

I would try growing mint in the same bed as the chilli . or buy some lady bugs and release them.


----------



## hoppinmad (10/11/14)

LiquidGold said:


> I've got lots of ants farming aphids on most my chillies at the moment and no matter how many times I spray with eco-oil there's always more the next day. I'm reluctant to use more hardcore chemicals but seriously considering ant-rid though I don't have high hopes since the ant colony must be huge. Anyone got any aphids/ants tips?





djar007 said:


> I would try growing mint in the same bed as the chilli . or buy some lady bugs and release them.


Ant rid is for amateurs... I would try a product called "Coopex"... Low toxicity to humans... Highly toxic to ants..Google it. 

Personally I would never plant mint in my garden. It is an incredibly invasive weed and will spread throughout your entire garden. If you want to grow it keep it in pots.


----------



## djar007 (10/11/14)

That is true. Not a huge issue for home gardeners. But an issue nonetheless. It is veracious.


----------



## LiquidGold (10/11/14)

Just looked up Coopex and have added it to my shopping list, cheers. In the meantime I'll move a pot of mint near the chillies and keep an eye out for some marigolds.

I haven't tried ladybugs but happen to have introducing lacewing larvae unsuccessfully. Unfortunately I think the ants just went around and killed all the eggs before they even hatched. Lacewings and ladybugs are usually fed sugar and yeast in insectaries so might make up a solution using some old kit yeast and hopefully introduce some ladybugs that way.


----------



## indica86 (15/11/14)

Made mirchi vada last night. 8 green cayennes stuffed and fried.
Yum...

http://www.manjulaskitchen.com/2012/12/28/mirchi-vada-chili-fritter/


----------



## Brew Forky (2/1/15)

LiquidGold said:


> I've got lots of ants farming aphids on most my chillies at the moment and no matter how many times I spray with eco-oil there's always more the next day. I'm reluctant to use more hardcore chemicals but seriously considering ant-rid though I don't have high hopes since the ant colony must be huge. Anyone got any aphids/ants tips?


I'm a chili grower and know this post is a bit late, but ants hate chili. Crush some chili or used dried chili and mix with water in a spray bottle. I spray it on my plants for other pests but use it on my back door and outdoor area defining lines to keep ants out. Some times after a homebrew, I spray it on an ant line just to see the interaction between them and the new path decided by the ants.

The aphids shouldn't like it either.

Just had my first Carolina Reaper seed say hello to the world. Will post a photo when worthwhile. It's gonna make some absolute kick ass Buffalo Wing sauce 

Edit: Spellering and Grammara


----------



## Bomber Watson (2/1/15)

I do the same ^. 

Always have some chille extract in a squirt bottle, most pests are pretty reluctant to go near it and its nice and natural.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/1/15)

Just picked a bucket full of Mexican D'Arbol...waiting for them to dry

Got so many Naga Bons and Trinidad Scorps that they are falling on the ground


----------



## Brew Forky (2/1/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Just picked a bucket full of Mexican D'Arbol...waiting for them to dry
> 
> Got so many Naga Bons and Trinidad Scorps that they are falling on the ground


Nice. You may or may not consider saving the ones dropping with this piece of piss recipe:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/emeril-lagasse/homemade-red-hot-sauce-recipe.html

Too easy and I actually use it more than I expected. Give it a few weeks to "bottle condition".


----------



## Mattrox (2/1/15)

I used to grow Fatalii, Peach Habanero, Chocolate Habanero, Maraba, Jamaican Scotch Bonnet, Bode, C. galapagoense ..... but then had to move, buy the time I setteled in the seeds of all of these were no longer viable.... Dammit.

SWMBO bought me 3 plants for Xmas including a Jolokia. Looking forward to saving some seeds.

But I'd really like to get Fatalii again. Crisp intense heat with a citrus zing. awesome sliced finely fresh on top of a meal.


----------



## Brew Forky (2/1/15)

Mattrox said:


> I used to grow Fatalii, Peach Habanero, Chocolate Habanero, Maraba, Jamaican Scotch Bonnet, Bode, C. galapagoense ..... but then had to move, buy the time I setteled in the seeds of all of these were no longer viable.... Dammit.
> 
> SWMBO bought me 3 plants for Xmas including a Jolokia. Looking forward to saving some seeds.
> 
> But I'd really like to get Fatalii again. Crisp intense heat with a citrus zing. awesome sliced finely fresh on top of a meal.


A mate gave me a bag a frozen chilis and while I was cooking I took a few seeds out of every chili and chucked them in a pot for kicks and wrote the name on every pot. So much for permanent markers, but I'm sure the only pot that has filled with sprouts was the Fatali's. Have started to split them into different pots. You're right about the taste. And heat for that matter. It is another type of animal.

Was meant to be brewing today, but 40c heat led more to putting water on the sad looking chili plants than standing outside stirring a boiling pot. The Habanero didn't look stressed in the slightest though. It was saying "Is this all you got?"


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/1/15)

Brew Forky said:


> Nice. You may or may not consider saving the ones dropping with this piece of piss recipe:
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/emeril-lagasse/homemade-red-hot-sauce-recipe.html
> 
> Too easy and I actually use it more than I expected. Give it a few weeks to "bottle condition".


I have chillies everywhere... this year I am going to make a fermented sauce ( aka Tabasco style ) using Lemon Aji's. I also have a proper Tabasco as well that is loaded again


----------



## Mattrox (2/1/15)

I don't know how I missed this thread before.

I need to get my chilli seed collection going again. I'll see how my Xmas presents go in producing pods. I'd be keen for a seed swap.


----------



## indica86 (22/1/15)

Way too many chillies here.
Just finished making 1 litre of Tabasco style hot sauce. It's freakin hot.


----------



## SmallFry (22/1/15)

Immensely jealous of you guys. Damn possums just stripped every single fruit off one of my chillis, and has had a good go at my black pasillo. 
Do these little b#&tards not feel pain /burn?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/1/15)

I put up a little mesh fence around mine, seems to stop them (and the bush turkeys)


----------



## Brew Forky (23/1/15)

SmallFry said:


> Immensely jealous of you guys. Damn possums just stripped every single fruit off one of my chillis, and has had a good go at my black pasillo.
> Do these little b#&tards not feel pain /burn?


They have no soul. Look at their eyes. I feel your pain, but they don't feel pain though because they're Imps in fluff.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (28/1/15)

Hi guys.
I have a bishops crown that's about 6 months old. Its about 2 metres in height but because I didn't cut it back it all sagged over when the chillies came on.
I harvested a heap of chillies off it but just wanted to know if I should cut it back to the main solid stems and how far should I go with the cutting back. 
Cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/1/15)

Cut it right back to a stump. I do that with all of mine in autumn. They go balistic in spring.


----------



## Danwood (28/1/15)

I cheated and bought a habanero plant the other day. Never got around to planting the hab seeds I carefully dried...never mind, there's always next spring. 

It's a white variety. Anyone have these ? I thought it sounded interesting and unusual.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (28/1/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Cut it right back to a stump. I do that with all of mine in autumn. They go balistic in spring.


Chopped it to a stump. See how she goes. Hit it with some AACT as well. 
Need to plant more. I have been munching on them for the last 2 weeks. Yum. 
Thanks for the info mate.


----------



## WarmerBeer (28/1/15)

Gav80 said:


> Chopped it to a stump. See how she goes. Hit it with some AACT as well.
> Need to plant more. I have been munching on them for the last 2 weeks. Yum.
> Thanks for the info mate.


What do you mean by 'stump'?

Back to the main trunk, with no branches, or just cut the whole thing off just above the soil height?


----------



## yankinoz (28/1/15)

AndrewQLD said:


> That looks great Tony, are the chipolte chillies canned or dried and are they Smoked?
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew


Chipotles are smoked jalapenos.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/1/15)

Pretty much above soil height. Cut the trunk down and to about 4-6" long. Come spring it will go nuts. Just remember to keep the soil nutrients up. Power feed and Seasol is pretty much all you need.


----------



## Brew Forky (31/1/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Pretty much above soil height. Cut the trunk down and to about 4-6" long. Come spring it will go nuts. Just remember to keep the soil nutrients up. Power feed and Seasol is pretty much all you need.


Never done that before. Just planted seeds from last years crop. Thanks for the advice. Gonna give it a shot this season.

The missus killed my young Carolina Reapers while I was a away a few days. Driving around in despair, I happened upon a nursery selling Butch T Trinidad Scorpions, I don't feel so bad now, but had to pay. She can reimburse me 

Went to the local Mexican store and picked up Cascabel and Guajillo plants. After a chat, I'm currently marinating some ox tail according to an old school Mayan recipe including Achiote paste and Ancho chilis. Should be the treat tomorrow.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/2/15)

Mmm..going to be making more fermented Tabasco sauce this year

[attachment=78627:tabasco.jpg


----------



## indica86 (7/2/15)

Nice one!
I made two litres recently. Kept some of the more solid bits for a sambal - great on toast.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/2/15)

Just put some sauce made with Lemon Aji chillies in the same style and method as Tabasco..should be a more citrus like sauce


----------



## Bribie G (7/2/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Mmm..going to be making more fermented Tabasco sauce this year
> 
> [attachment=78627:tabasco.jpg
> 
> [/QUOTE]Recipe / method / timeframe ??


----------



## indica86 (7/2/15)

indica86 said:


> Fermented Chilli
> 
> 2 pounds Chillies
> 1/4 cup good quality salt.
> ...


----------



## Bribie G (7/2/15)

Sold
thanks to the man with the big belly

Hunting down some sea salt.


----------



## indica86 (7/2/15)

Oh, you need to lightly bruise/ mash the chillies so they ferment properly.
I don't but I cut the top off.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/2/15)

I corse chopped mine in the blender. Seemed to work well


----------



## Brew Forky (7/2/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Just put some sauce made with Lemon Aji chillies in the same style and method as Tabasco..should be a more citrus like sauce


That sounds like a great idea. I'm sitting back imagining the taste. I'm quite partial to the old Lemon Aji. I like chopping them and steeping in lemon juice and fish sauce for a fried rice condiment. Mine should be ready soon.

Looks like a plentiful bounty on that Tabasco plant of yours.


----------



## Bribie G (8/2/15)

I cut the tops off, should ferment OK if my sauerkraut experience is anything to go by.

white thing is a ramekin, makes a good "stone" to keep the chillies below liquid level.


----------



## indica86 (8/2/15)

Yeah baby....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/2/15)

As long as it bublles..or rather burps and you get a white film with no black spots then you should be Ok. Salt is the key. To much and it wont ferment, to little and it will go mouldy and rancid


----------



## indica86 (8/2/15)

Mmmm, mankey white film of goodness!!!


----------



## shaunous (10/2/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Mmm..going to be making more fermented Tabasco sauce this year
> 
> [attachment=78627:tabasco.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## stux (10/2/15)

browndog said:


> I was at a work function on thursday and after all the offical stuff and the bar opened, the caterers brought out plates of appertisers. It looked like they had got some large mild chillis and marinaded them. Cut the end to make a cap, and stuffed it with a cream cheese. I thought these things were the best thing I'd ever tasted. I was going from table to table gobbling every one I could get my hands on.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog


Were they stuffed Peppadews?

http://www.loveandoliveoil.com/2013/10/goat-cheese-stuffed-peppadews.html

It's a sweet marinated deseeded cherry tomato like chilli from South Africa. Protected cultivar too (like Amarillo hops)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peppadew


----------



## fraser_john (10/2/15)

HoppinMad said:


> chillies.jpg
> 
> My baby Trinidad Scorpions in the front. In the background I have Naga Viper, Carolina Reaper and Aji Lemon Drop. So far only one Naga Viper up... still waiting for the others to pop their heads out. Might ramp the temp up from 20 to 25C as I've heard these ultra hot chillies do prefer warmer soil to germinate than others. Will see how we go


Both the Trinidad Scorpions and Carolina Reapers you gave me are now setting flowers HoppinMad, I am scared of what is yet to come......


----------



## Bribie G (21/2/15)

I've just blended my fermented chillies and the salty vinegary water.
Now, if making Sriracha should I boil the mixture after adding the sugar, vinegar and garlic, or re-blend until smooth and keep it "raw" in the fridge?


----------



## indica86 (21/2/15)

Frank’s RedHot–Style Pepper Sauce: Purée a half clove of garlic (or more to taste) with ⅓ to ½ cup pepper mash and ½ cup vinegar in a blender.
Texas Pete–Style Pepper Sauce: To make a vinegary pepper sauce like Texas Pete, use ⅔ cup vinegar to ½ cup pepper mash.
Crystal-Style Pepper Sauce: To make a thicker pepper sauce like Crystal, use ⅓ cup vinegar to ½ cup pepper mash.
Asian-Flavored Pepper Sauce: Add ⅓ cup to ½ cup seasoned rice wine vinegar with garlic to ½ cup pepper mash.


The famous Huy Fong Rooster Brand Sriracha Sauce is made in California from red jalapeños. It is named after the hot sauces of the Thai coastal town of Sri Racha. The Thai Sri Racha sauces are thinner and runnier than the American version, which is very close to the consistency of ketchup. You can make your own Sriracha sauce with fresh chiles, if you like, but it doesn’t last very long in the refrigerator. Most people agree the fermented version tastes much better; it also lasts a lot longer. + If you have some fermented pepper mash on hand, it’s easy to make your own homemade fermented Sriracha sauce. And since you don’t need as much vinegar, you will probably like the homemade version better than the stuff in the bottle.
2 tablespoon granulated sugar
1 tablespoon dark brown sugar
4 tablespoons rice wine vinegar
1 cup puréed fresh red chiles or Fermented Pepper Mash
2 garlic cloves
Combine the sugars with the vinegar in a small saucepan and heat until the sugars dissolve. Allow the vinegar mixture to cool. Combine the vinegar mixture with the mash and garlic and purée in a blender until very smooth. Strain to remove any grit or large particles. Store the sauce in a squeeze bottle in the refrigerator for up to 3 weeks if made with fresh chiles, or for up to 6 months if made with fermented chiles.


----------



## Lincoln2 (22/2/15)

Note the chillies in the foreground (I think they're jalapenos) growing downward. Then look at the chillies in the background (different bush) growing upward. (The rear chillies are a bush given to me by my Cantonese next door neighbour who doesn't speak English, Im guessing they're some variety from SE Asia.)

This is what happens when you spill Viagra in your potting mix.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/2/15)

If your coming down for the Grafton Show I will give you a seeds from a few different varieties.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/2/15)

shaunous said:


> When do I come pick it up?


Not to far away is the Lemon Aji fermented sauce


----------



## indica86 (27/2/15)

Bribie G said:


> I've just blended my fermented chillies and the salty vinegary water.
> Now, if making Sriracha should I boil the mixture after adding the sugar, vinegar and garlic, or re-blend until smooth and keep it "raw" in the fridge?



How'd you go Bribie???

I made tobasco recently, used the left over more solid bits for a sambal.


----------



## stux (27/2/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I put up a little mesh fence around mine, seems to stop them (and the bush turkeys)
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1421899896.959172.jpg


Its the birds that strip my zimbabwe pequinc... fantastic little hot chillies about 2cm long.

Damn birds.

Got nets up now


----------



## indica86 (27/2/15)

Plant birds eye for them to eat.


----------



## Brew Forky (28/2/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Not to far away is the Lemon Aji fermented sauce


Not to be a pain in the arse.... Obviously I'm on the same page, but there is Aji Limon, Aji lemon and Lemon drop, which has been pointed out to me. I don't know what I'm growing any more but I think it's Lemon drop.

Not that's there anything wrong with that.... 

What are you fermenting?


----------



## pat_00 (2/3/15)

I've been getting a real musty flavour from both of my last attempts at fermented chillies.

Is this normal? It's kind of a washed rind cheese or stinky socks aroma/flavour.


----------



## indica86 (2/3/15)

Negative, I have never got stinky sock flavoured chilli sauce.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/3/15)

Brew Forky said:


> Not to be a pain in the arse.... Obviously I'm on the same page, but there is Aji Limon, Aji lemon and Lemon drop, which has been pointed out to me. I don't know what I'm growing any more but I think it's Lemon drop.
> 
> Not that's there anything wrong with that....
> 
> What are you fermenting?


Lemon Aji..... and tastes good so far, been down about 4 weeks. Probably a bit salty, but bubbling away nicely


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/3/15)

pat_00 said:


> I've been getting a real musty flavour from both of my last attempts at fermented chillies.
> 
> Is this normal? It's kind of a washed rind cheese or stinky socks aroma/flavour.


The ones I have done sort of smell of nothing, maybe slightly fruity but nothing very noticable


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/3/15)

http://youtu.be/ELAVJoUp8OE


----------



## Bribie G (7/3/15)

indica86 said:


> How'd you go Bribie???
> 
> I made tobasco recently, used the left over more solid bits for a sambal.


I made the Sriracha version and ended up with only half a litre after straining, but this stuff is lethal like you wouldn't believe, as well as very delicious. Just a few dots as a dipping sauce is fierce, and a teaspoon added to a curry late in the cooking gives an incredible lift. Should last me for a couple of months but I'll increase my growing stocks and who knows Ducatiboy's plants might get mysteriously raided at the end of April. I know where they are h34r: h34r:

The puddle on the plate would nuke an entire Sri Lankan village.


----------



## indica86 (7/3/15)

When you strain keep the left overs, add oil, sambal here we ouch!


----------



## Dave70 (10/3/15)

I've got jars of dried chillis sitting around, suppose I could knock up some arrabbita sauce, but is there any chance for a fermented style sauce once they're dried out?


----------



## Danwood (10/3/15)

I think rehydrating them and maybe adding some fresh peppers for a bit of extra 'diastatic' power should work.

2c.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/3/15)

I would give it a go.


----------



## indica86 (10/3/15)

Look I don't see why it would not work. Wet them, but not too much.


----------



## pat_00 (18/3/15)

pat_00 said:


> I've been getting a real musty flavour from both of my last attempts at fermented chillies.
> 
> Is this normal? It's kind of a washed rind cheese or stinky socks aroma/flavour.


Figured it out, the salt ratio I was using was waaaaaay wrong. Must have got other weird bugs in there or something.

Just finished fermenting a massive jar of Trinidad Scorpion / Trinidad 7 Pod pepper mash. This stuff is crazy.

Where do you get bottles for hot sauce? My brother has given me a bunch of empty El Yucateco bottles but the lids are all stuffed and don't seal..


----------



## shaunous (18/3/15)

Food/Catering wholesalers bud. Cheap as chips.


----------



## indica86 (25/3/15)

Just an FYI... I use a little Xantham gum in mine, works a treat to keep the sauce from separating.


----------



## indica86 (2/4/15)

Pickling time!


----------



## MartinOC (2/4/15)

Very pretty-looking contents! Hot-packed with the pickling liquid?

+1 for saving the leftovers from sauce-making for a Sambal (my favourite is Sambal Bajak, which ends-up slathered on just about anything). Mine are soooo blisteringly hot that SWMBO refuses to even open the jar.. :super:


----------



## indica86 (2/4/15)

Yep, easy peasy boiled vinegar in the jar


----------



## shaunous (7/4/15)

u put the chilli's in the jars with lid loose and boiled? Or boiled the vinegar and added the chilli's once it cooled somewhat?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/4/15)

I put the lids on then boil with the vinegar in the jars.


----------



## indica86 (7/4/15)

I boil the vinegar and pour over the chillies until the jar overflows.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/4/15)

It prob doesnt matter.

Not much survives vinegar


----------



## Thefatdoghead (10/4/15)

all VAC packed and ready for storage until germinating time in July.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (10/4/15)

You guys are crazy. I'm a chilli head newb in comparison but grow a few hundred home grown organic per year.
A pressure cooker is my new favorite toy. Canning is so cool. Encapsulating all the goods for storage and aging etc.
So fkn cool.  You can get real small Canning jars these days too.


----------



## Danwood (12/5/15)

Pickled chillies, onion and carrot.

I used 1 tsp each of toasted yellow and black mustard seeds, 5 bay leaves, 3 sliced cloves of garlic, 20 black peppercorns. Then poured over a boiling 50/50 cider vinegar and water solution in which I'd dissolved raw sugar and rock salt (around 2tbsp sugar and 1tsp salt per 250ml of liquid).

And some Sriacha with a fermented chilli mash. Basically brown sugar, vinegar and garlic to your taste. Simples. 

I've still got heaps of chillies on the plants but the lack of sun/heat this summer hasn't been the best for ripening. Same with my tomatoes, unfortunately.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (12/5/15)

mmm fermented chili. Fermented food, vegatables. Fermented chili sauces is something I,m just getting into and has incredibly interesting flavor. I've always used vinegar (home made cider and beer vinegar) but fermented is a step up another level again. B)


----------



## Brew Forky (12/5/15)

Looks good. I'm definitely going to try fermenting some chillies this year and now you have me thinking about picklilng. Although I have picked lots of chillies, a large majority haven't ripened yet due to the weather like yours danwood.

I did collect enough of my favourite chillies to make Aji Lemon and Mango sauce from a recipe I found on thechilliking.com. It was good to make something a little different. I basted some on some charcoal grilled chicken the other night with successful results.

I'm thinking about altering the linked recipe above next time by replacing the Aji Lemon with Habaneros, The Mango with Peaches and the Lime juice with Lemon juice. Could be good.


----------



## indica86 (12/5/15)

Good stuff.
For those that like something different try Mirchi Bhaji/ Vada.
Stuffed and deep fried chillies. http://www.manjulaskitchen.com/2012/12/28/mirchi-vada-chili-fritter/ <<<best beer food EVER.


----------



## Lincoln2 (12/5/15)

Jakers, Danwood and BF, you need to move to Kyogle. My chillies and toms are still flowering and throwing fruit - we're getting mid 20's every day this week up here - although a cold snap would not be good.


----------



## Bribie G (12/5/15)

For wee mason style jars, Coles do a very nice 500ml 'preserving jar' for $3 in their kitchen section. However they often sell them at two for $4 so I pick up a few.

I use them for my yogurt, storing spices, and have had gherkins in them, the lids are proper two-piece with rubber bonded to the circular lid insert, not an O ring. They seal perfectly and I've used some of them ten times now as I scoff a lot of yogurt and they are all still as new.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/5/15)

Lincoln2 said:


> Jakers, Danwood and BF, you need to move to Kyogle. My chillies and toms are still flowering and throwing fruit - we're getting mid 20's every day this week up here - although a cold snap would not be good.


Cut them right back to a stump. I have done this 3 yrs running. They will kick ass is spring.

Give me your postal add and I will send you some Lemon Aji's from Peru. Will grow great up there. Mine are in their 3rd season


----------



## Danscraftbeer (12/5/15)

Yep, cut em back like they do Rose Bushes. After exhausting the fruit produce that can go to late winter I have found. Protect them from any possibility of frost etc.
I have kept tropical stuff here in Southern Victoria for 4 years going. (Havent seen frost in many years) 
Bih Jolokia, Bhut Jolokia, Trinidad scorpion. Dorset Naga, Habanero, Numix Twilight Rainbow, Thai Birdseye, Rocoto, Jalapeno,
and some cross pollinated cross breeds that seem to be environmentally tolerant and adapted to Melbourne. B)


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/5/15)

Cover them in saw dust over winter


----------



## shaunous (13/5/15)

I get mega frosts so gotta start fresh every year or do pots. i got a metric fuckload of Orange Habs this year and pickled a few different varieties last night with straight vinegar poured into chilli filled jars with some peppercorns and the odd bit of garlic. Looks awesome as just a table feature.


----------



## shaunous (13/5/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Cut them right back to a stump. I have done this 3 yrs running. They will kick ass is spring.
> 
> Give me your postal add and I will send you some Lemon Aji's from Peru. Will grow great up there. Mine are in their 3rd season


Yes thanks.


----------



## Samuel Adams (15/5/15)

Bribie G said:


> For wee mason style jars, Coles do a very nice 500ml 'preserving jar' for $3 in their kitchen section. However they often sell them at two for $4 so I pick up a few.
> 
> I use them for my yogurt, storing spices, and have had gherkins in them, the lids are proper two-piece with rubber bonded to the circular lid insert, not an O ring. They seal perfectly and I've used some of them ten times now as I scoff a lot of yogurt and they are all still as new.


If you have a reject shop near you have a look for 12 packs of these jars much cheaper than coles (I can't remember how much exactly)


----------



## Lincoln2 (15/5/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Cut them right back to a stump. I have done this 3 yrs running. They will kick ass is spring.
> 
> Give me your postal add and I will send you some Lemon Aji's from Peru. Will grow great up there. Mine are in their 3rd season


They're not overly hot are they? The majority of my crop are jalapenos with the odd thai chilli as well. That's about as hot as I like them.


----------



## Lincoln2 (15/5/15)

Lincoln2 said:


> Jakers, Danwood and BF, you need to move to Kyogle. My chillies and toms are still flowering and throwing fruit - we're getting mid 20's every day this week up here - although a cold snap would not be good.


Damn, I spoke too soon. We got a cold snap here the last day or so. Time for the chillies to get a haircut. Hopefully the tomato fruit already growing will hang on until I can harvest a small crop.


----------



## mr_wibble (15/5/15)

Fricken' Coles had a whole stand of chillies this morning. Not sure how long it's been there but I hadn't noticed it before (and I'm in there most days).

Anyway, they had fresh Poblanos - I've found it difficult to even get seeds for these, so i stocked up.

I bought some seeds of ebay once, but none of them germinated. I don't think it was me - all the other seeds I potted were bountiful.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/5/15)

Lincoln2 said:


> They're not overly hot are they? The majority of my crop are jalapenos with the odd thai chilli as well. That's about as hot as I like them.


No they are not.

Not as hot as Tabasco's


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/5/15)

shaunous said:


> Yes thanks.


Call around, have some seedlings growing. Give you one of them


----------



## Samuel Adams (17/5/15)

I cut all of my plants back to a stump the other day on your advice Stu, hopefully they survive winter and spring back into action when it warms back up.



Mr Wibble said:


> Fricken' Coles had a whole stand of chillies this morning. Not sure how long it's been there but I hadn't noticed it before (and I'm in there most days).
> 
> Anyway, they had fresh Poblanos - I've found it difficult to even get seeds for these, so i stocked up.
> 
> I bought some seeds of ebay once, but none of them germinated. I don't think it was me - all the other seeds I potted were bountiful.


Nice, I will check out my local & pick some up if they have them.
I bought a Poblano plant from masters 2 years ago and only got a few very small poblanos from it & then no luck from growing any of the seeds either.


----------



## shaunous (17/5/15)

You guys cutting them before frost happens, or cutting them after once they have copped a frost knock?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/5/15)

Before


----------



## LiquidGold (18/5/15)

Just heard a great podcast on chillies from ABC's beyond the lab.

http://www.abc.net.au/local/programs/401-editors-choice/episodes/ep-2015-04-11-4214535.htm


----------



## fishingbrad (18/5/15)

Recently I have been drying my chilli's and tomato's in the food dehydrator. I just can't get through what the plants are producing. That way when they're dried, I put them in the ninja and turn them into powder, store and just add water for chilli paste.


----------



## Brew Forky (18/5/15)

I thought maybe someone else might find this interesting apart from me.





I chucked the dregs of a packet of Maharajah's Choice brand crushed chilli into the garden last year to see if anything would happen. Pretty happy when I saw chillies sprouting and they weren't all the same.




Long red chillies that ripen from light to a dark red. The leaves are similar to my Raja chilli. I've got a couple of these growing.




Orange chillies not quite as large as the above. These stay orange when ripe.




Bird's Eye Chillies. Quite productive as there are roughly 300 green chillies on this plant. The few ripe ones have turned red.

So there you go. It was enjoyable waiting for the results. Sometimes this entailed sitting with a home brew and watching them grow.


----------



## Danwood (18/5/15)

fishingbrad said:


> Recently I have been drying my chilli's and tomato's in the food dehydrator. I just can't get through what the plants are producing. That way when they're dried, I put them in the ninja and turn them into powder, store and just add water for chilli paste.


I smoke a lot of mine (along with some garlic cloves) with cherry wood and dry them out in a low oven, then blitz them up to powder, similar to you.

First time I did it, I couldn't resist a sniff after they were blitzed....I mean _immediately _after blitzing. You only do that once.


----------



## fishingbrad (18/5/15)

> I smoke a lot of mine (along with some garlic cloves) with cherry wood and dry them out in a low oven, then blitz them up to powder, similar to you.
> 
> First time I did it, I couldn't resist a sniff after they were blitzed....I mean _immediately _after blitzing. You only do that once.


Yep, you certainly do.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (18/5/15)

shaunous said:


> You guys cutting them before frost happens, or cutting them after once they have copped a frost knock?


Observation of the plant itself. Exhaust the fruit produce especially if they are exoticly extremely stuff....
If you care about these things you make the dissension from the observation because every season is different.
Last warm season was warmer and harsh. 
Last winter season was warmer.
This warm season not so hot. Reaching winter now. Next year? who knows.
I trim down after picking the skerricks that can last into late winter.

Only cut back each main branch to a new Nobe. A noticeable new growth shoot etc. 
That will be the the next years branch.


----------



## Dave70 (29/5/15)

Hows this look? 
Shit photo taken on a shit Nokia lumia, but you can just see a ring of white-ish mold forming just above the yellow thingy. (Was actually the suction cup base off one of the kids baby bowls, made a nice seal)
About two weeks in the salt water. Smells 'funky', but not sour milk / rotting vegetation kind of funky. Plan on turning it into sriracha this weekend if I get the chance.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/5/15)

Looks good Dave

The longer you keep it the better it will get

It should smell fruity funky and bubble slightly. The smell is not generally that strong

My Tabasco style fermented chillies had a white film on top but and had a nice fruity smell that was rather pleasant and not that strong

If you open the jar an you can smell it from across the room then that is not good


----------



## Dave70 (29/5/15)

Might give it another week then. 
I chucked in a few chocolate bhuts and kind of wish I hadn't. The heat is just plain searing even in the smallest doses and seems to set my tongue alight. I'll be happy if I can get that kind of smoky flavor through.
I like it spicy, but I'm only an intermediate currently.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/5/15)

I have one that is nearly 4mnths old fermenting away...

God damn its nioce


----------



## yankinoz (29/5/15)

AndrewQLD said:


> That looks great Tony, are the chipolte chillies canned or dried and are they Smoked?
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew


All chipotles are either smoked or mislabeled, since a chipotle is a smoked jalapeno. Anchos are dried poblanos. I think other Mexican chilis go by the same name whatever happens to them.


----------



## indica86 (29/5/15)

Nice one to the ferments. Manky white film is the go.


----------



## Lincoln2 (29/5/15)

I've had a whiff of Stu's fermented chillies, and:

a) They burned all my nostril hairs
b) I'm a wuss who can't handle spicy food so I didn't eat any, plus;
c) IT SMELLED LIKE SPEW!


----------



## Lincoln2 (29/5/15)

**** off smirking yellow dude with sunglasses. I hate emojis. That is not what I typed.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/5/15)

Lincoln2 said:


> I've had a whiff of Stu's fermented chillies, and:
> 
> a) They burned all my nostril hairs
> B) I'm a wuss who can't handle spicy food so I didn't eat any, plus;
> c) IT SMELLED LIKE SPEW!


Had a hit of that sauce today, grabbed a few portions for a few mates.

Whilst it does not smell of vanilla and cinnamon, its definatly not spew...




Bastard thing has become a bit hotter, and its mostly liquid now......but god damn it tasted nice


----------



## shaunous (30/5/15)

Lincoln2 said:


> **** off smirking yellow dude with sunglasses. I hate emojis. That is not what I typed.


Settle down ya drunk....


----------



## Bribie G (8/6/15)

My hero jalepeno is looking a bit knackered after two big seasons. How should I cut this back? The grey wood is first year, the green wood is second year. Should I just cut back to green wood? In other words if I cut back into the grey wood will that stop regeneration in the Spring?


----------



## Brew Forky (14/6/15)

I don't know as this is the first time I've attempted to cut plants back to overwinter. I've been slowly cutting branches off not to stress them too much and am going down to the grey wood. Ducatiboy Stu posted he cuts them down to a few inch stump and I imagine that would be grey wood.

Now I need a plan to turn all the green chillies that are coming off those clippings into a hot wing sauce. Mmmmmmm, hot wings. Best brew food ever!





Or a close second to Jalepeno Poppers...


----------



## hoppy2B (23/6/15)

OMG how do you eat those Jalapeno poppers Brew Forky? They would be a bit hot for me eating them straight like that.

I grow Jalapenos every few years. I grew some last summer, but I still have dry stuff from the 2011/2012 season.

It doesn't cost much for a punnet of seedlings from Bunnings. Down here in SA they are only good for one season. They don't want to start growing again after winter.

It would be nice to be able to grow them perennially like Bribie does in Queensland because it would mean I have l fresh chillies instead of dry for a longer part of the year. My plant has a few chillies on it now, both green and red ones, so I guess I'm not doing too bad.


----------



## NewtownClown (23/6/15)

Harden up  Jalapenos are only midway on the scoville range. :wub:

Whilst I don't grow chilli, a friend's parents grow red poblano which are significantly hotter than the more common green poblano (when dried and smoked are sold as ancho). They give me about a kilo a year which I keep in sandwich bags in the freezer. They are as good as fresh up until the next season..


----------



## Danscraftbeer (23/6/15)

Jalapeno are the low range!
I made Kimchi for the first time and it is frrrrkin awesome flavor and smell. Just like its supposed to be but!
I didnt want to use powdered dry chilli when I've got a shitload still out there on the wintering sad looking bushes.
I used a load of Dorset Naga all fresh. Some of my Dorset in the past were much weaker in heat than standard but not this year.
The Kimchi is spot on apart from being extreeeemy hot. Too hot to snack on or munch on its own unfortunately but Its the most awesome
flavor enhancer for soups, stocks. Just using a small amount (not enough to be recognizable) in a soup for eg. is just that. A magnificently effective flavor enhancer you could consider as the best natural alternative to that chemical poison like MSG.


----------



## indica (23/6/15)

I stuff and deep fry big Cayennes and eat them. GREAT stuff! Mirchi Bhaji it is.
Dans what is your Kimchi recipe?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (23/6/15)

indica said:


> I stuff and deep fry big Cayennes and eat them. GREAT stuff! Mirchi Bhaji it is.
> Dans what is your Kimchi recipe?


My Kimchi: 9-6-2015
1.1kg Wombok (chopped and salted)
1/2 cup kosher salt
Cold water as needed
1 daikon radish, peeled and cut into 2-inch matchsticks, Rustic give or take.
1 Large Spring onion, ends trimmed, cut into 1-inch pieces (use all parts)
1 bulb Onion
2 tblsp Glutinous Rice Flour
~30 fresh red chilli (Mostly Dorset Naga) some Jalapeno
1/4 cup fish sauce
~ 1 inch square fresh ginger crushed and chopped
8 fresh garlic cloves crushed and chopped
2 teaspoons Korean salted shrimp, minced
No sugar this time. (I Forgot! should have been added to the rice slurry)

Fermented for at least a week at around 19c in large glass wide opening lolly jar with lid on.
edit:
oops forgot some method:
Coarse chop Wombok and mix with salted water and sit for 1 day. Then drain well. (rince for less salt etc)
Mix and simmer rice flour with 1 cup water as thickener and take off heat.
Blend: the garlic, ginger, onion, chilli, shrimp, fish sauce and rice thickener, and some mixtures of all the ingredients as well.
Mix all the ingredience and place into an appropriate vessel to ferment.
Ferment. As long as whatever........ (10 days this time at ~20c) (in the hot water service cupboard)
Jar and refridgerate for as long as............whatever. B)


----------



## LiquidGold (23/6/15)

I'm gonna have to try that Kimchi recipe, sounds heaps good.

Gotta love jalapeno poppers too, a mate likes to smoke his for 4 hours minimum.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/6/15)

LiquidGold said:


> I'm gonna have to try that Kimchi recipe, sounds heaps good.
> 
> Gotta love jalapeno poppers too, a mate likes to smoke his for 4 hours minimum.


Best be buying some seeds

Hippy seed co is your friend


----------



## Danscraftbeer (23/6/15)

Yep, Smoking chilli is an excellent way to fast dry chilli. Over a few hours.
It can take over a month or two to dry in a natural way. 
I've got smoked Cayenne. Running low. Blast them dry in a blender to turn them into powder and flakes.
Toss it into all sorts.

Try pop corn haha,. Heated olive oil, toss in the salt, the corn, chilli powder and sometimes garlic. Shake, dont let sit FFS!


----------



## hoppy2B (30/7/15)

Bribie G said:


> My hero jalepeno is looking a bit knackered after two big seasons. How should I cut this back? The grey wood is first year, the green wood is second year. Should I just cut back to green wood? In other words if I cut back into the grey wood will that stop regeneration in the Spring?


I cut my Jalapeno right back to stumps after the 2011/2012 season and they didn't regrow. Down here it is a lot frostier than you would no doubt experience Bribie, but I notice they continue to grow through the winter a little bit, and they continue to produce flowers, so if you leave them they should keep growing and producing. I've just thrown mine out from last season because frost finished them off. I put fresh seed in pots a couple of days ago.


----------



## shaunous (30/7/15)

So I've made plain Sriracha sauce a couple of times, im thinking smoke needs to be in there.

Smoking dries though, so would you smoke capsicums and add to the fermented chilli's or ????


----------



## Samuel Adams (30/7/15)

What about adding some liquid smoke ?


----------



## Danwood (30/7/15)

I did exactly that, Shane.

Flame roasted a big, red capsicum, then peeled it and smoked it for 30mins, I think.

The smell of it fermenting with the habanero chilli mash reminded me of a smoky salami. It was good.

Is Dan. Is Good.


----------



## shaunous (30/7/15)

Sweet, thought that may be the way to go to add the smoke Danwood.

I have about 3 shopping bags of frozen, destemmed chilli's and im gunna make a huge batch of Smokey Sriracha Sauce with them. Im running about 8 chilli tree's and then get given other peoples chilli's that they grow and cannot eat, and we have 5 chilli plants at work in our mechanics garden :super:



I refuse to use liquid smoke, its cheating, unless of coarse you made the liquid smoke yourself.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/7/15)

Hope you went thru that Trinidad Scorpion bush I left at the brew meet. B)

My chillies are still going..bloody things look like flowering again soon...


----------



## shaunous (30/7/15)

Yep, them added with the chocolate ghosts and all the others I have should make one wild sauce. Or parts cleaner...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/7/15)

I am up for a small jar full

Will be doing another fermented Tabasco Sauce from the bush behind the pub

Its in its 3rd year now and still a monster


----------



## shaunous (8/8/15)




----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/8/15)

Good time of the year to get it started


----------



## Samuel Adams (10/8/15)

I planted a few seeds yesterday, hopefully they sprout and the little animals that seem to eat the seedlings stay away (I would really like to know whats doing it)

Red habanero, orange habanero, birds eye, jalapeno, red cayenne, yellow cayenne, long sweet yellow, poblano, serano & capsicum.

What's everyone planting this spring ?


----------



## Brew Forky (10/8/15)

I have been collecting all sorts of seeds from people over the last season. A few I'm really looking forward to are Coyote Zan White, Tasmanian Habanero and Jolokia x Seven Pod.. I've also got this really long rare red chilli that I forget the name of that will be interesting.

What I'm looking forward to most is a Jalapeno that I hand pollinated with a Purple Tiger. My first attempt at crossing chillis, so hopefully it works as planned.


----------



## Mr B (12/8/15)

With some regret I looked at a range of exciting chilli seeds today, with the realization that the kids wont have a bar of anything cooked with them.

Have some birds eye chilli plants that produce incredible crops that feed the rats under the bonnet of my wifes car..........

Now that I think of it though, chilli sauce could be a goer if I grow something a little less likely to induce intestinal aggravation than made from the ones I have.

And I was acually looking for some bell pepper (?) seeds so I can make the little cheese stuffed bell pepper chilli things that are sold at Coles - they are the goods.

Anyone know exactly what they are called?


----------



## mkj (12/8/15)

Danwood said:


> The smell of it fermenting with the habanero chilli mash reminded me of a smoky salami. It was good.
> 
> Is Dan. Is Good.


I thought just the same last time I made a fermented chilli sauce. Must be the combination of lactic (?) acid and chillis or something.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/8/15)

Brew Forky said:


> I have been collecting all sorts of seeds from people over the last season. A few I'm really looking forward to are Coyote Zan White, Tasmanian Habanero and Jolokia x Seven Pod.. I've also got this really long rare red chilli that I forget the name of that will be interesting.
> 
> What I'm looking forward to most is a Jalapeno that I hand pollinated with a Purple Tiger. My first attempt at crossing chillis, so hopefully it works as planned.


Have you got a warm spot for the seedlings ?

They generally wont germinate until the soil is around 20* constantly. Hot water systems are a good spot to put them to keep them warm


----------



## Red Baron (13/8/15)

Just finished making a batch of fermented tabasco. I used long and short chillies, and put 4 scorpions (I'm pretty sure that's what they are) in it.
I've got it in a jar sitting on a oak stick to give it some more flavour. It's hot though!

Cheers,
RB


----------



## Brew Forky (13/8/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Have you got a warm spot for the seedlings ?
> 
> They generally wont germinate until the soil is around 20* constantly. Hot water systems are a good spot to put them to keep them warm


I'm going to wait until next month for the above seeds and put them on the sunny window sill in the kitchen. This should give them a head start. My other seeds will go in when the weather warms up properly. A mate of mine planted his late July in pots in front of his lounge room window, and has the heater on most of the time. I laughed when I saw a picture of his 'green house'.

The plants outside that I cut back to stumps to over winter are still alive. Only lost one so far.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/8/15)

My scorpian and Bhuts are into their 3rd year now. Just cut them back before winter and come spring they go nuts


----------



## shaunous (13/8/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> My scorpian and Bhuts are into their 3rd year now. *Just cut them back before winter and come spring they go nuts*



Cut 5 plants back and have had under shelter all winter, they be dead already....


----------



## LiquidGold (13/8/15)

I lost a fair few chillies that were cut back but they were fairly neglected and hadn't grown so well in their first season anyhow. Small pots probably didn't help with cold nights and drying out too easily either. Should still have a few plants come back strong but I'll be sowing more seeds fairly shortly.

Really keen to ferment some this year as I've only ever done simple sauces with frozen chillies. Can you still ferment them just as well after being frozen or is fresh best?


----------



## shaunous (13/8/15)

LiquidGold said:


> I lost a fair few chillies that were cut back but they were fairly neglected and hadn't grown so well in their first season anyhow. Small pots probably didn't help with cold nights and drying out too easily either. Should still have a few plants come back strong but I'll be sowing more seeds fairly shortly.
> 
> Really keen to ferment some this year as I've only ever done simple sauces with frozen chillies. Can you still ferment them just as well after being frozen or is fresh best?



I freeze 98% of my chilli's.

Just make sure when u freeze them, and then decide to make a sauce that you give them a good days sunbaking on a screen door to thaw them out and attract some wild yeasties...


----------



## Danscraftbeer (13/8/15)

To really get high produce chilli plants from seeding now is with temp control. There it is again - temp control. They must be kept between 20 to 30c to germinate and germination can take up to six weeks. Then! you should have them in at least a bright greenhouse exposed to as much daily light as possible, if not under an energy efficiant light in sinc with daylight hours. Then as seedlings progress its good to ween them to direct sunlight and wind whenever you can. You re-pot the strongest and put them out in the warming of spring. Feed them compost tea. They will blow your mind. Getting 100+ chillies per plant. B)
$0.02.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/8/15)

Does depend a bit on the variety

Scorpians and Bhuts love hot weather, but something like a Peru Lemon Aji dont mind it a bit cool


----------



## Danscraftbeer (13/8/15)

My all year fruiting chili's are (cold tolerant) Rocoto, Thai Birdseye, Numix Twilight Rainbow and still got Jalapino,
Also have crossbreed mongrels. Maybe fluke a hybrid seed someday of an exotic tropical mungrelised by Melbourne weather year round fruiting breed.


----------



## Dave70 (19/8/15)

Always enjoy Teds spicy pod and hot sauce reviews. Havent seen knocked around like this in a while though, and the man can take a hit.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlNLudm3kYQ


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/8/15)

farrrrk, that looked brutal.


----------



## shaunous (20/8/15)

Sweet Mother Of God!!

what a goose.


----------



## Brew Forky (20/8/15)

Oregon Venom Poppers any one?


----------



## fraser_john (20/8/15)

LOL "try not to puke"


----------



## Weizguy (20/8/15)

Brew Forky said:


> Oregon Venom Poppers any one?


NO thanks, but I'll watch...

I discussed habanero poppers with MercsOwn at one stage, and was advised to let him know if I proceeded with it.
I'm still here, so that may provide your answer.


----------



## flave_7 (22/8/15)

Got this recipe from a mate for a chilli sauce. I use habaneros instead of birds eyes. Keeps for ages too. 

3 birds eyes chillies
2 long red chillies
2 garlic cloves
1 shallot
125ml olive oil
125ml apple cider vinegar
4 tbsp sugar
1/2 lemon juiced
2 tsp chili powder

Process chillies, garlic and shallot in a food processor until finely chopped.

Heat half the oil in a small saucepan. Add chilli mix and cook until softened (4-5mins). Stir in vinegar, then sugar and lemon juice. 

Simmer for 10 minutes or until reduced slightly. Stir in chilli powder and remaining oil and cook for 1 minute. 

Set aside to cool.

Bottle it, jar it, put it on everything!! Great on burgers, ribs, chicken and fish tacos.


----------



## Brew Forky (22/8/15)

Sounds good, and I think I might give it a go to empty the freezer a tad from last seasons crop. I'm sure the other half would love more bottles of sauce in the fridge competing for space.

I'm taking a punt that it might be a recipe originally from the States, in which case "chili powder" would be what Aussies call "Mexican Chilli Powder. Which would make sense if applying it to ribs, tacos etc. If that is the case then, I'll cut down the sugar to match the 15ml Tablespoons compared to the 20ml used in Australia. And of course being a cheap bastard, use Red Onion as a substitute for the Shallot.


----------



## flave_7 (23/8/15)

I'd whole heartedly try and convince you to use a shallot over a red onion as I found it too pungent and the shallot has a much more subtle flavour. Also I use a roasted chilli powder that I make myself because I'm a nerd but I'm sure just plain old masterfoods chilli powder would be fine. It's just a wicked sauce that you can make as hot or as mild (pussy!!) as you like!


----------



## Mr B (23/8/15)

Awwww, I can see Chilli's becoming another obsession.......sigh........


----------



## hoppy2B (24/8/15)

If anyone is looking for different varieties of chilli in the Adelaide area, the fairly new Masters Hardware down next to IKEA at the Adelaide Airport has some of the nasty types. You know, the really hot ones.


----------



## shaunous (9/9/15)

My Srirracha was boiled and bottled last night. I didn't get a chance to cool any down and taste it though, but with smoked capsicum, garlic, honey and the Chilli's it should go alright, but it'll be damn hot. It was bottled seeds and all like my last batch.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/9/15)

Nice. I wouldnt mind trying it.

Will be doin another batch of Tabasco this year. Have 2 plants growing now


----------



## shaunous (9/9/15)

I'll give u a big bottle Stu. 

My chilli section


----------



## indica86 (9/9/15)

shaunous said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1441745807.516478.jpg
> 
> My Srirracha was boiled and bottled last night. I didn't get a chance to cool any down and taste it though, but with smoked capsicum, garlic, honey and the Chilli's it should go alright, but it'll be damn hot. It was bottled seeds and all like my last batch.


Have you made fermented style sri racha? Yours looks good BTW


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/9/15)

shaunous said:


> I'll give u a big bottle Stu.
> 
> My chilli section
> 
> ...


Stick it in the letterbox


----------



## shaunous (11/9/15)

indica86 said:


> Have you made fermented style sri racha? Yours looks good BTW


Yep, fermented mate 

Before Shots.


----------



## indica86 (11/9/15)

shaunous said:


> Yep, fermented mate


So why was it boiled?
Just wondering.


----------



## shaunous (11/9/15)

Added honey and vinegar to it and simmered. No reason really, why not?


----------



## indica86 (11/9/15)

I dissolved sugar in vinegar (heated that) and then blended with raw garlic.... that adds to the burn.

All good, Sri Racha rocks,

I use a little anthem gum for thickness and stability, it helps suspend everything evenly.


----------



## shaunous (11/9/15)

Anthem Gum? Never heard of it. Sounds like something I could use for all my sauces though.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/9/15)

indica86 said:


> I use a little anthem gum for thickness and stability, it helps suspend everything evenly.



A little being an understatement

You only need very small amounts of it, roughly 1% by weight


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/9/15)

shaunous said:


> Anthem Gum? Never heard of it. Sounds like something I could use for all my sauces though.


Also called Xanthan gum


----------



## indica86 (12/9/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Also called Xanthan gum


Umm, yeah, drunken typo.

And yes, so little needs to be used.
Good points are it is natural and has this awesome property where it thickens, but if you shake it becomes runny briefly.


----------



## shaunous (12/9/15)

I'll look into this Xanthan Gum. Sounds like it's got a place in my kitchen.


----------



## Eagleburger (12/9/15)

This thread is full of pricks.










ผริก


----------



## Brew Forky (12/9/15)

That comment was a bit Rat Shit.





พริกขี้หนู


----------



## Dave70 (25/9/15)

Ted, at it again with a genuinely frighteningly looking bhutla.
You can also buy the seeds if you like. I think I'll be right..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI2SkKCMRVU


----------



## Brew Forky (29/9/15)

Good on him, but I know the pain and have given up on eating raw super hots. Maybe it was the pain, the suffering, feeling like I shouldn't have to prove myself to myself or maybe it was when I started spraying the toilet bowl with blood. Obviously I'm going to have a few in the garden, but I think they are going to be relegated to sauce additions.


----------



## Brew Forky (29/9/15)

I have a rule now that Habaneros are the hottest you should chow down on, because that's what nature intended  . Mmmm, are Ghosts natural? I think they might be. There goes that theory.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9cB6Tu5_28


----------



## Samuel Adams (1/10/15)

So has anyone had success growing Poblano's ?
I got some seeds a while ago and none of them have sprouted.

I saw they are back in Coles at $17/kg mind you but it's a good place to get some seeds.
I stuffed the last lot I got and they were delicious !


----------



## bjbear77 (5/10/15)

shaunous said:


> I'll look into this Xanthan Gum. Sounds like it's got a place in my kitchen.


 Yes, the X Factor. As indica86 stated: use it sparingly, it is a brilliant additive, chefs use it regularly for different sauces and dressings. 

Add a very small amount whilst blending, and if it doesn't thicken within 20sec, add a little more, and repeat etc. Be warned though, too much and you'll have glue.


----------



## Danwood (6/10/15)

I'm highly fucked off...none I my overwintered chillies have survived !

10 plants (jalepenos/cayenne/habanero) all dead. I didn't do anything differently to previous years, a hard trim back, clean cuts with sharp blades etc.

The only thing I can think is there was something nasty on the seccys I used to trim them all back? Other than that, I'm stuck. I've stripped them down and rubbed over with 70% alcohol.

Anyways, I still have my Rocotto and I went and bought 2 Jalepeno seedlings yesterday so I'll at least have crops for stuffing and smoking.


----------



## MartinOC (6/10/15)

Mate, Melbourne has just had its' longest & coldest winter in 27 years. I wouldn't be blaming yourself for the environmental effects.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (6/10/15)

I have had a couple of peppers going for about four years, they are in a sheltered spot and I noticed an Italian gardener close by has kept his egg plant alive it is about 7 foot tall and in the winter he put a clear plastic bag over it.
As it is related to the chili maybe the plastic bag will work, though in saying that I had a birds eye chili that went for about 7 years without doing anything to it before it karked it.


----------



## indica86 (6/10/15)

They are going to keep growing year after year no matter where you are.
I always leave some fruit in the plant to over risen and drop as well as hit the compost heap.
That way there are always some growing.


----------



## fraser_john (8/10/15)

I lost my Carolina Reaper and Trinidad Scorpion over the winter down Geelong way, all my jalepenos survived though.


----------



## Brew Forky (9/10/15)

indica86 said:


> They are going to keep growing year after year no matter where you are.


It gets cold down here mate. They don't like it. Looks like I've lost 2 Cayennes, Habanero (My mate told me no way), Guajillo, Raja, some Hot Thai and the Butch T could be cactus gone but still have hope.

Lemon Aji stem still green, Cascabel alive, all the plants that grew from that dried chilli mix I posted about are looking healthy as, Jalapeños "might" pull through as they were in a protected area and Purple Tigers always pull through, although they are never the same.

The GF asks me why I grow Purple Tigers as they aren't very utilitarian. Well, I just do. Apart from being a beautiful plant, for the last 10 years I've sowed the seeds from the last lot and I'm not going to stop now. Actually got a cross last year and I can't think of any other chilli I grow that would cross it like that. Those crazy Bees.

It's all good though, got a mini green house with 25 spaces planted with loads of different seeds.. Although none have come up yet, they will. Hopefully my hand crossed Jalapeño x Purple tiger seeds germinate. Different families so the odds aren't fantastic, but even 1 plant will be a win.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/10/15)

Lemon AJi like cold weather as they are originally from Peru


----------



## Brew Forky (10/10/15)

And what an absolute pearler of a Chilli. If I had to choose seeds when riding to the hills on my bike when the asteroid was coming, it would be Lemon Aji.


----------



## leahy268 (12/10/15)

Brew Forky said:


> And what an absolute pearler of a Chilli. If I had to choose seeds when riding to the hills on my bike when the asteroid was coming, it would be Lemon Aji.


Just as in Friday bought me some seeds of these amongst a few others from the hippy seed co. So hears to hoping I love them that much as well.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/11/15)

Has anyone grown the 'Bhut Jolokia Fiery Furnace' was going to order some seeds from UK but I saw mention it was a F1, tried to Google for clarification but am none the wiser.


----------



## Bribie G (29/11/15)

Heads up for anyone who has run out of the Cock Brand Sriracha sauce that was on at Aldi a few months ago, Woolies are stocking it for about $4.


----------



## LiquidGold (29/11/15)

So the first of my Moruga Scorpions is beginning to ripen up, looking deadly.


----------



## Mr B (30/11/15)

Bribie G said:


> Heads up for anyone who has run out of the Cock Brand Sriracha sauce that was on at Aldi a few months ago, Woolies are stocking it for about $4.


Mmmmm, i found this at Coles a month or two ago, I have it on everything.

Delicious


----------



## Samuel Adams (22/1/16)

First mini harvest of the season.




Slight differences in each of the red cayenne plants, a few red ripe jalapenos plus orange & yellow habs.

Pretty happy with the orange habs vibrant colour but disapointed with the faded looking yellow variety
First time growing the yellow and I was expecting bright yellow, oh well I'm sure they're hot !

The jalapeno plants are chockers with green fruit and I'm hoping to get a good harvest when the ripen to red to smoke them into chipotle peppers.


----------



## Ruger (22/1/16)

Samuel Adams said:


> First mini harvest of the season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good mate, I love chilies :super:


----------



## Danscraftbeer (22/1/16)

for people who have been seeking chilli's (seedlings). I dropped into Masters today in Carrum Victoria and was surprized to see the range of chilli seedlings they had on the shelf. A supplier/label called (pot'n all). Had three different types of Trinidad Scorpions - Butch T, Chocolate, another purple something cant remember. Other exotics I have and haven't herd of. A little sceptical if they are the genuine pedegree's but still surprized to see those record holding hottest types up for sale to the unwitting public. :lol:


----------



## indica86 (22/1/16)

I have bought a few from Masters and they have been genuine.
The Choc Habs, Orange Habs were real for sure.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (22/1/16)

I had to resist but I got the chocolate Trinidad Scorpion for color alone. I resisted that totally purple chilli plant that looked awesome. I'm going back tomorrow to get that damb thang too. Just for color.


----------



## LiquidGold (10/2/16)

Left to right: Moruga Trinidad scorpion, Yellow Trinidad scorpion and Bhut jolokia (ghost)


----------



## indica86 (10/2/16)

Eat one.


----------



## LiquidGold (10/2/16)

No thanks these went in the freezer. My first taste of the moruga was a tiny amount with eggs n veges and it nearly blew my head off.


----------



## indica86 (10/2/16)

Nagas.

Hot little bastards they are.
I much prefer Habs, and these little orange ones I have...


----------



## Danwood (10/2/16)

indica86 said:


> Eat one.


Pfft....one ? Girl !


----------



## TheWiggman (10/2/16)

indica86 said:


> Hot little bastards they are.
> I much prefer Habs, and these little orange ones I have...


Totally agree, habaneros are very flavoursome but pack decent heat. The nagas however... they are just burn. 
Very healthy plant you've got there, enough to ruin the next morning of a small army.


----------



## shaunous (10/2/16)

indica86 said:


> Nagas.
> 
> Hot little bastards they are.
> I much prefer Habs, and these little orange ones I have...



Orange Habs are my lifeline. I use and recommend them for everything. And damn they're easy to grow, even on my frost hammered farm.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/2/16)

Lemon-Aji are my Fav


----------



## MartinOC (10/2/16)

When you guys get around to harvesting & have an excess of seeds, I'd be interested in getting some from you. Especially the cold-tolerant varieties.

Everything I tried to grow this year just failed horribly - absolutely NOTHING even germinated!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/2/16)

Lemon AJi are a cold variety, they are originally from Peru. They also crop earlier than most other varieties


----------



## MartinOC (10/2/16)

Stu, I tried everything I've been collecting up until now. Not even the home-grown Rocoto kicked-off!!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/2/16)

They are very pedantic seeds. they need warm ( above 20* )soil for about 3 weeks befroe they sprout. You can also some them in Miltons as this helps ( so I have been told by the internet ) break down the membrane. They are a bit like tomato seeds in that they sprout better when you let them rot in the garden. I am still getting seedlings pop up from seeds off last years crop


----------



## pablo_h (11/2/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Lemon AJi are a cold variety, they are originally from Peru. They also crop earlier than most other varieties


Cool.
I thought this thread would be all about the stupid hot ones like most non specialist forums talking about chillies, nice to see it isn't.
I've grown bih jolokia and bhut jolokia, 7 pots, brain strains, trinidads, scorps etc, but I like the peruvian varieties the best. Not that hot, but completely different species mostly (baccatum), so lemon, pineapple, brown and limo are awesome liberally applied to meat, sandwiches or salsa.
Nice species to grow, different leaf shape, grow taller, flowers have colour etc.

E: I think the bhuts, bihs, nagas have a nice flavour, stupidly hot, but a good choice if you have limited room, or limited success, eg you're a black thumb. Because 1 chilli can go a long way.
The caribbean strains though (7 pots, marougas, brainstrain, trinidad scorp etc), have a really strong flavour that I personally don't like and I get gut ache from them. Exception being the yellow varieties. I don't really like new hottest red carribbean based chillies, ie what's been the "super hot" since 2009 when the bhuts from India/nagaland lost the crown. The bhuts, bihs, nagas are much nicer.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (11/2/16)

The members of the solanaceae family, egg plant chili, tomato, potato, capsicums originated in the Americas,chili and capsicums are easy to grow from seed, once you start thinking its hard to grow them from seed it will be.

Get a 75 ml pot fill to about 10 to 15 ml from the top, gently firm down put in your seeds, cover with vermiculite or seed raising mix which has passed through a fine sieve and water.
Put a plastic bag over the top and stand in a warm light place, don't stand seeds out in full sun if its going to be sunny and hot keep them in the shade, you should have seed germinated and showing in about 10 days, pot up when they are about 25 ml high otherwise the roots start to tangle with each other.

My mother in law also eats the leaves of the chili plant.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/2/16)

I have had great success with those jiffy little peat plug things that expand when you soak them in water and leaving them in a warm place.

My other fav chilli is the Mexican D'Abol Blood chilli. They grow about 4-6 inches long and when they dry they are like red cellophane so store for ages.


----------



## Samuel Adams (13/2/16)

The freezer is getting pretty full now, I need to start making some sauce & chipotle.



Would I be right in thinking these are actually white habs ?


Purchased from bunnings and labeled as yellow.


----------



## indica86 (13/2/16)

Samuel Adams said:


> Would I be right in thinking these are actually white habs ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno. I have the same chilli, the colour is shit.
Much prefer the look of the choc and the orange.

Make some fermented sauce, you won't be sorry.

I need to make some again soon.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/2/16)

You could do as stu suggests and dry some, especially the cayenne, I always dry mine, only trouble is chopping them afterwards they end up flying all over the place like a mad woman's shit.
Those habs could still be yellow even if they are a bit off colour.


----------



## Samuel Adams (13/2/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> You could do as stu suggests and dry some, especially the cayenne, I always dry mine, only trouble is chopping them afterwards they end up flying all over the place like a mad woman's shit.
> Those habs could still be yellow even if they are a bit off colour.


Do you dry them in the oven at low temps or just room temp ?
I did make some chilli flakes last season with a heap of birds eyes, I put them in the oven then blitzed them up.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/2/16)

I just air dry mine, I lay them out on a hessian sack and let them dry and store them in a jar,doesn't take long.


----------



## Danwood (29/2/16)

Any of you perverts out there growing Peter peppers ?

I cunningly swiped an over-ripe chilli off a plant at a nursery yesterday, googled it today and saw that it can grow like this....disgusting !




Won't someone think of the children ?!

Apparently, it's tasty but only 3/10 for heat (so might be good used for stuffing [HA !] )

This is the one I picked.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/2/16)

George Pell Chillies !


----------



## mr_wibble (1/3/16)

My poblano plants are about 0.5 to 1 metre high. Most are still flowering, but there is also a few fruits.
However some of the fruits have gone rotten in patches (mostly towards the bottom of the fruit) while still on the plant.

Is this because I was too lazy with the watering?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/3/16)

could be fruit fly.


----------



## Airgead (1/3/16)

Sounds a lot like fruit fly. Cut a few open and if you see grubs, it's fruit fly.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/3/16)

and toss all the rotting ones away from the plants, including any that have fallen on the ground


----------



## shaunous (1/3/16)

I toss all the rotten ones back around the plant so if my main plant dies on a winter frost I have seeds already in the dirt ready to go at the end of winter.

Well that's my silly theory and it worked last year :lol:


----------



## mr_wibble (1/3/16)

I couldn't see any grubs at all in the one I just cut open.

There was a patch inside of like a mouldy / spider-web / something in the rotten area.

I scratched it up to see if anything was inside, but it just seemed to be sitting on the surface.


----------



## WarmerBeer (1/3/16)

Coming along nicely


----------



## shaunous (1/3/16)

Orange Habs, best chilli getting about IMO WarmerBeer. For my taste and growing conditions anyway.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/3/16)

Mr Wibble are you in Tassie? I think it is possibly bottom end rot, which is generally a calcium deficiency or watering intermittently.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/3/16)

shaunous said:


> I toss all the rotten ones back around the plant so if my main plant dies on a winter frost I have seeds already in the dirt ready to go at the end of winter.
> 
> Well that's my silly theory and it worked last year :lol:


Dont worry, that works. Had heaps of seedling sprout in my garden from chillies that just dropped on the ground


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/3/16)

shaunous said:


> I toss all the rotten ones back around the plant so if my main plant dies on a winter frost I have seeds already in the dirt ready to go at the end of winter.
> 
> Well that's my silly theory and it worked last year :lol:


 


Ducatiboy stu said:


> Dont worry, that works. Had heaps of seedling sprout in my garden from chillies that just dropped on the ground


It works great for breeding up a population of fruit fly too!*


*if they're rotting from fruit fly.


----------



## Seaquebrew (1/3/16)

One of these keeps the little bastards in check

http://www.searles.com.au/FruitFlypre.html

Cheers


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/3/16)

If Mr Wibble is in Tassie which I thought he is there are no fruit fly.Bottom end rot.


----------



## Airgead (1/3/16)

Yeah. Not no fruit fly down there. . . Lucky bastards. I suppose they have to have something to make up for the fact that they live in Tassie.


----------



## Danwood (1/3/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Mr Wibble are you in Tassie? I think it is possibly bottom end rot, which is generally a calcium deficiency or watering intermittently.


I chucked a bit of my brewing Calcium Carbonate at my Toms when I got a bit of rot (I thought it was _blossom_ end rot, though. I've been wrong before....). It cleared up on the following fruit.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/3/16)

I have often wondered whether white dog shit would be good for the garden for adding calcium, just not game to try it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/3/16)

Dog poo is actually toxic


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/3/16)

Yes was aware but wondered if white dog shit is just pure calcium, remember the outcry about the Chinese using human shit to fertilise crops, I thought that was no big deal, it was done in the UK before they got flushing toilets and apparently was a very good fertiliser. But when I go into the oncology unit and see them putting lines and IV bags to be taken away and burned at 2000 degrees C
I don't think it is such a good idea as it is not known what has gone through a persons system


----------



## mr_wibble (2/3/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> If Mr Wibble is in Tassie which I thought he is there are no fruit fly.Bottom end rot.


I'm not in TAS (Lake Macquarie NSW), but the rot looks just like the photo.
Except it's occurring while they're still very green.

Guess I better get to watering.
I have to lug water down there in cans, as the hose doesn't reach.


----------



## Airgead (2/3/16)

Mr Wibble said:


> I have to lug water down there in cans, as the hose doesn't reach.


Longer hose?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/3/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Yes was aware but wondered if white dog shit is just pure calcium, remember the outcry about the Chinese using human shit to fertilise crops, I thought that was no big deal, it was done in the UK before they got flushing toilets and apparently was a very good fertiliser. But when I go into the oncology unit and see them putting lines and IV bags to be taken away and burned at 2000 degrees C
> I don't think it is such a good idea as it is not known what has gone through a persons system


Human poo is awsome.

We used to pump our septic tank onto Orange trees when I was growing up. The ones fertilised from the septic had much better growth and fruit


----------



## Samuel Adams (2/3/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Human poo is awsome.
> 
> We used to pump our septic tank onto Orange trees when I was growing up. The ones fertilised from the septic had much better growth and fruit


But the fruit tasted like shit


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/3/16)

/\...I see what you did there :lol:


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/3/16)

Mr Wibble said:


> I'm not in TAS (Lake Macquarie NSW), but the rot looks just like the photo.
> Except it's occurring while they're still very green.
> 
> Guess I better get to watering.
> I have to lug water down there in cans, as the hose doesn't reach.


So your not one of the Wynyard Wibbles then, my mistake, they can start with the bottom end rot no matter if it is red ,green or yellow.


----------



## LiquidGold (2/3/16)

I would think ag lime would be cheaper to use than the food grade calcium carbonate for brewing but I guess if it's the only thing on hand at the time. Checking soil pH and liming the soil if too acidic is a good way to make sure there is enough calcium. I had some tomatoes last year that kept getting blossom end rot, eventually worked out I needed more calcium.

I lost a few capsicums and chillies due to fruit fly a few weeks back, sucks to get to the ripening stage just waiting for the right day to pick and then losing a heap of fruit. I started picking a bit earlier after that but I love the sweetness you get from letting them ripen fully on the plant.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/3/16)

Gyprock is your friend.


----------



## shaunous (5/3/16)

Dont use no shit unless its from an animal who purely eats grass/vegetables. And to narrow that down i'd only be using horse or chicken manure on plants. Sheep, goats, alpaca's etc. eat weeds and tree's and their shit carries the seeds, so hello weed haven!!! Cow shit is ok, but gets processed more within, having 4 stomachs would do that i suppose.


----------



## Airgead (5/3/16)

If you do use poo, compost it first. Kills the weed seeds. And makes the nutrients more available to the plants. 

Any commercial poo you buy will be composted.


----------



## Dave70 (7/3/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Human poo is awsome.
> 
> We used to pump our septic tank onto Orange trees when I was growing up. The ones fertilised from the septic had much better growth and fruit


Yeahhhh, kinda..
I'd say more the liquid in between the layers of scum and sludge is the good bit as its chockers full of nitrogen and phosphorus, which is two thirds of the NPK macro nutrient trilogy anyway.
Once the anaerobic bacteria has had a go at the solids it basically settles out to sludge, then gets separated by the baffles in the tank itself. So I suppose its fair to say you're pumping out a shit infusion.
If your bacteria cark it, you'll pop the lid and discover a 1500L pile of raw undigested shit and paper staring back at you. So go easy on the disinfectant and bleach. I think Starsan would present no probs unless you emptied the undiluted bottle directly into the tank itself, idopher I don't know. I tip mine on the grass just because. 
If your brainless enough to empty paint, oil and thinners down the drain, keep it up, you deserve it anyway. 
Just thought I'd throw that in.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/3/16)

Yeast cake aslo goes very well in septics


----------



## jimmy86 (7/3/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Yeast cake aslo goes very well in septics


Doesn't yeast effect the BOD of a system. Only saying this because it's what water companies stress about with their treatment plants.
That and water above 40degC.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (7/3/16)

Organics is amazing. There are pioneers on this shit / subject. Super fast composting using bacteria's from the volcanic lines at the bottom of the ocean (how the fark did they come up with that). Composted into good fertilizer in ~ 24 hours using a special rotation machine.
Apparently approximately 1000kg of shit and food waste makes 100kg fertilizer. Organic! No worms either.
Sorry no link. Just listened to the geeks doing it. Cant remember there name darn it.
I wouldn't try it at home myself though.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (11/3/16)

I have been toying with the idea of extracting the oil from the chilies, but am at a loss to decide what I could do with the oil apart from making a super hot chili sauce or would the sauce only be as hot as its Scoville rating even if it is concentrated?


----------



## manticle (11/3/16)

Airgead said:


> Yeah. Not no fruit fly down there. . . Lucky bastards. I suppose they have to have something to make up for the fact that they live in Tassie.


You ever been here?
I would have thought a great deal of it would suit your lifestyle.

Pretty sure I get fruit flies in my beer glass from time to time. No I did not bring them with me.


----------



## manticle (11/3/16)

Airgead said:


> Yeah. Not no fruit fly down there. . . Lucky bastards. I suppose they have to have something to make up for the fact that they live in Tassie.


You ever been here?
I would have thought a great deal of it would suit your lifestyle.

Pretty sure I get fruit flies in my beer glass from time to time. No I did not bring them with me.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (11/3/16)

> I have been toying with the idea of extracting the oil from the chilies, but am at a loss to decide what I could do with the oil apart from making a super hot chili sauce or would the sauce only be as hot as its Scoville rating even if it is concentrated?


Your obviously dealing with too many scoville units like me. I give away a tiny jar that blows people away for a year.
99% Fresh bhut jolokia puree with just enough lemon and lime juice. Pressure canned in 125ml canning jars.
It captures that unique fresh flavour aroma bhut. Torturously hot for most people.


----------



## Airgead (11/3/16)

manticle said:


> You ever been here?
> I would have thought a great deal of it would suit your lifestyle.
> 
> Pretty sure I get fruit flies in my beer glass from time to time. No I did not bring them with me.


Actually I love Tassie. I'm just jealous. 

But I didn't know about the fruit fly. I thought they didn't breed that far south.


----------



## Whiteferret (11/3/16)

Probably just vinegar flies Mants


----------



## manticle (11/3/16)

I had in my mind they were one and the same but I believe you are correct. Vinegar flies they are.


----------



## Matplat (17/3/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I have often wondered whether white dog shit would be good for the garden for adding calcium, just not game to try it.


Egg shells are your friend here...


----------



## Danscraftbeer (18/3/16)

Chilli overload at the moment again. Anyone in the area want some free? pm.

Choking depithing these I have to take a breather.

I'll call these Habanero Scorpions. Habanero Aroma with extra sting.

From my own kept seeds. This Habanero I'm quite sure is crossed with Trinidad Scorpion. That's a bit of a bummer really. They have that beautiful fruity Habanero aroma but its extreme. Maybe hotter than my Trinidad Scorpions. Most have the shapes more like Trinidad. Just depithing a few with face mask on and I cant deal with this coffing, its extreme. Oh well, anyhow. 

Basic recipe to be canned and given away mostly. B) 





Some big suckers too.


----------



## Matplat (19/3/16)

You gonna ferment some of those?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/3/16)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Chilli overload at the moment again. Anyone in the area want some free? pm.


I read more about making the oil concentrate from chili which would end up almost pure capsaicin, I suppose it would only be good for pepper spray, but what you could do with the excess chili is make the oil and add the garlic and dilute it down for an effective bug killer for your plants for next summer.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (14/4/16)

Did anyone buy the Carolina Reaper when they were in Coles.?


----------



## MartinOC (14/4/16)

I did, but the bloody things wouldn't germinate for me (I live in a cool/cold place). Maybe they were irradiated...?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (14/4/16)

I was wondering about this, I have 2 drying I will have a crack at growing them but not eating them, much sooner go 2 rounds with Anthony Joshua, bit of a coward when it comes to digesting something like those.


----------



## peaky (14/4/16)

I just bought 10 Carolina Reaper seeds off ebay. Hopefully I can get them to germinate.


----------



## indica86 (14/4/16)

I had some jerky a mate made with these chillies, damn nice it was.

If you can't get the seeds to germinate I'll send you some Naga Morich seeds.... nice chillies that keep on giving.
Mine are now self seeding around the yard.


----------



## MartinOC (14/4/16)

I'll take you up on that offer, mate 'though FNQ is rather different to Kinglake in Vic.....

I'll shoot you a PM.

Ta!


----------



## Thefatdoghead (27/4/16)

Did a simple recipe last week and turned out to be the best sauce ive made.

Mix of..

Yellow 7 pod
Butch T
Chocolate douglah
Habs
7 pod chguanas
Garlic

Add all to jar. 1tsp salt and 1tsp sugar.

Fill with filtered water

Ferment for 1 week.

Blend.

Add .5 cup vinegar 

Cook till half reduced

Blend again


----------



## peteru (27/4/16)

Now put that Kamado to a good use and inject some of that sauce into a pork neck, leave overnight, then do a 20 hour pulled pork. ;-)


----------



## manticle (30/4/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Did anyone buy the Carolina Reaper when they were in Coles.?


They just appeared in my local so I have bought some, opened one up and stuck it in a pot.
Chillis seem to grow ok in my soil here. Plan is to leave in full sun, bring inside at night and water with tepid water and see if I can get some to sprout. Will also dry and save some seeds for next season.

Have successfully grown hab plants from coles fruit (and basic bird's eye, capsicum and tomatoes and a bunch of unrelated products) so I don't think irradiation is widespread - they rely on the convenience of available produce for busy lifestyles.

Funnily enough, I find growing my own veg is a massive daily timesaver.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (12/6/16)

Monster naga. Love this chilli.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (12/6/16)

peteru said:


> Now put that Kamado to a good use and inject some of that sauce into a pork neck, leave overnight, then do a 20 hour pulled pork. ;-)


Great idea...


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/6/16)

Carolina Reaper, bought from Coles, you will need a heat pad and propagator to get them to germinate in the Southern states.


----------



## indica86 (26/7/16)

Making an arse burning fermented naga sauce from the harvest..

Been a bit warm up here, the nagas are loving it. Self seeding everywhere.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (26/7/16)

Wow indica86. They look so juicy and tropical. Its friggen lager ferment temps down here in Vic. Still I just picked the last weather torn late survivors though like Habs, Bhuts, etc.
Otherwise its the cold climate chillies remaining like Rocoto, Thai Birdseye, cayenne, Twilight numix rainbow. I have to say they are determined survivors in this nasty colds at the moment.


----------



## indica86 (26/7/16)

The original plant is daft.
Planted in 2011. Still going.

Pity I can't get habs to do that. I may have to put some actual effort in, although the orange hab under the bananas seems to still be okay.


----------



## shaunous (28/7/16)

I get big frosts here in winter, i cover my chilli's all winter with a breathable cloth. The orange hab is the only chilli i recommend to people, its a survivor, always produces mass fruit, comes back every year, even after sub-zero temps in winter, and will germinate from its own seed with no effort. Other chilli's die on my over winter, or come back poorly with buggerall to nil fruit.


----------



## sp0rk (28/7/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Carolina Reaper, bought from Coles, you will need a heat pad and propagator to get them to germinate in the Southern states.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0451.jpg


Are the chilies in the plastic containers?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/7/16)

Yes, I think maybe 1/2 dozen.


----------



## indica86 (28/7/16)

shaunous said:


> and will germinate from its own seed with no effort.


REALLY? I cannot for the life of me germinate one of those fuckers from seed. Can you post me some of yours? I"ll send you some Nagas in return.


----------



## shaunous (28/7/16)

Orange Habs? Yeh sure. Think I got my original seeds from Stu? Sound right Stu?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (28/7/16)

shaunous said:


> I get big frosts here in winter, i cover my chilli's all winter with a breathable cloth. The orange hab is the only chilli i recommend to people,* its a survivor*, always produces mass fruit, *comes back every year*, even after sub-zero temps in winter, and will germinate from its own seed with no effort. Other chilli's die on my over winter, or come back poorly with buggerall to nil fruit.


That's interesting. My experience with them the Habanero are big yielding but later fruiters that supply from late summer into winter but they are the most likely to die in late winter unless nurtured in a special way to keep them warmer. Without special attention I've got 2 seasons out of Habs at the most. 3 seasons from Bhuts (I've lost the true strain now).
The lasters are the colder climate breeds like Roccoto, Thai Birdseye, Cayenne, Numix Twilight Rainbow, and my own accidental crossbreeds that you get from harvesting your own seeds. Its a lucky draw to what you might get cross pollinated with the original chilli that you saved seeds from and it will be more acclimatized to your location. 
Note: Roccoto will not cross pollinate with anything other than another Roccoto.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/7/16)

shaunous said:


> I get big frosts here in winter, i cover my chilli's all winter with a breathable cloth. The orange hab is the only chilli i recommend to people, its a survivor, always produces mass fruit, comes back every year, even after sub-zero temps in winter, and will germinate from its own seed with no effort. Other chilli's die on my over winter, or come back poorly with buggerall to nil fruit.


My Trin Scorp is about 3yrs in the ground.

It looks narly


----------



## Danscraftbeer (28/7/16)

true that too for my Trinidad. Its so nasty hot I don't really need it so I've given it total neglect.
Yet it must be reaching its 5th birthday this coming season.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/7/16)

shaunous said:


> Orange Habs? Yeh sure. Think I got my original seeds from Stu? Sound right Stu?


Correct


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/7/16)

Before everyone busts a nut growing chillies from seed...it aint that simple

You need WARM soil, and expect to wait for 4 weeks before you see seedlings

Best method is to get pods full of seed and let the pod rot, just like tomatoe's

or soak them in miltons solution for and hour, helps break down the seed membrane


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/7/16)

A propagator and a heat mat and you will be able to start any seed off, best thing to do with last seasons plants is cut them back and they should make it through winter.


----------



## LiquidGold (29/7/16)

I trimmed mine back early winter but with the warm days here they didn't exactly go dormant. Still lost one or two but probly from drying out in the pots as much as the cold temps. 

Almost time to plant more. And way overdue to have a go at fermenting the huge bag of scorpions I have in the freezer.


----------



## Cube (26/9/16)

Hi all.

My Devils Tongues and Fatalii seeds all have failed to germinate after multiple tries ...sigh. I assume my 7 pots and Bhuts are the same now. I had a dozen of each saved from a few years back but they are just too old I guess. Any fellow brewers and chilli heads have some I can liberate from you? 

I will obviously pay any costs etc and a bottle of my sauce in return that I make from the harvest when I make a batch from them.


Cheers!


----------



## indica86 (26/9/16)

PM me I'll post some nagas down.
Mine self seed all over the place.


----------



## Pokey (8/10/16)

Was in Bunnings today. They had heaps of hot chillies, lots of habanero, and another 2 or 3 varieties, some that claimed to be the hottest in the world. I'm not willing to eat any of them so didn't purchase.
That was at the kingsgrove store in Sydney


----------



## drsmurto (8/10/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Before everyone busts a nut growing chillies from seed...it aint that simple
> 
> You need WARM soil, and expect to wait for 4 weeks before you see seedlings
> 
> ...


6 days at 30C constant using the ferment fridge and got loads of chillis to germinate in standard potting mix in seedling trays. Jalapeños, orange and choc habs. Also perfect conditions for germinating eggplant and capsicum seeds. Use another fridge for the other vegies at 24C. It's a great feeling growing all your vegies from seed. Allows me to grow a much wider range of heirlooms rather than what bunnings etc think i should be growing.

Boondie seeds ftw (no affiliation).


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/10/16)

DrSmurto said:


> 6 days at 30C constant using the ferment fridge and got loads of chillis to germinate in


I so hate you.....

But each variety is different in how quickly it germinates, to how it grows, then how it fruits

Lemon AJI sprout and fruit quickly ( early in the season...like Xmas time ) ....Scorps take a bit longer....Tabasco...now that is a good bush


----------



## drsmurto (8/10/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I so hate you.....
> 
> But each variety is different in how quickly it germinates, to how it grows, then how it fruits
> 
> Lemon AJI sprout and fruit quickly ( early in the season...like Xmas time ) ....Scorps take a bit longer....Tabasco...now that is a good bush


Very true. They all germinated easily and jalapeños are taking off in the greenhouse. The habs are sulking, far too cold. They've had only 1 set of leaves for weeks now.

All going in to wicking beds.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/10/16)

You want some Tabasco seeds ?


----------



## drsmurto (9/10/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> You want some Tabasco seeds ?


Thanks but no thanks. I've already got more chilli seedlings than i have room in the garden beds for.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/10/16)

Rubish...you can never have to many chilli plants


----------



## LiquidGold (9/10/16)

I wouldn't say no to some Tabasco seeds


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/10/16)

Send me a PM


----------



## Devhay (12/10/16)

I'm a bit late this season.. last years Orange Hab and Butch T seem to have survived the winter and are showing signs of new life

Time to get some new ones into some jiffy pods this arvo too!


----------



## shaunous (12/10/16)

Not a single chilli plant of mine survived this past winter. And it was the warmest we've had for a long time, didn't even get a proper frost at all, and I had them covered anyway. 

The orange hab seeds from squashed and rotten challis are taking off very slowly. I have planted capsicums in my chillies places, I have plenty of chilli sauce, sriracha sauce and frozen whole chillies so I'm not stressing.


----------



## Devhay (12/10/16)

I pretty much gave away my entire sauce stock over winter without thinking to save myself enough haha so I'm looking forward to whipping up some fresh ones soon


----------



## GibboQLD (18/11/16)

Anyone else got reaper pods already?

Was checking out my chilli pots yesterday arvo for the first time in a week or two -- got a dodgy Bunnings C annuum sitting nearby that has been fruiting for weeks now, but was surprised to see green reapers so soon:











(Sorry for shitty quality, the camera on my phone sucks)


----------



## MartinOC (22/11/16)

Pods already!!!????

You're definitely in Qld. I can't even get my seeds to germinate yet down here in Vic....


----------



## indica86 (22/11/16)

Chillies all year here....


----------



## Danscraftbeer (22/11/16)

In an emergency/late start you can get some decent variety seedlings ready to go from Bunnings. Different stores have different stocks I've noticed. Some interesting varieties etc.


----------



## mofox1 (22/11/16)

MartinOC said:


> Pods already!!!????
> 
> You're definitely in Qld. I can't even get my seeds to germinate yet down here in Vic....


Get yourself some short fluro tubes and set up a little seed raising gig in your shed. Here is the wife's set up that had us giving away heaps of tomato seedlings months ago.



The seedling trays sit in a large tray with a few ml of water in the bottom. The lights are on a timer to provide a diurnal cycle of heat/light. The whole thing is up on a shelf in the shed to protect from rats/snails/etc.


----------



## Samuel Adams (23/11/16)

Danscraftbeer said:


> In an emergency/late start you can get some decent variety seedlings ready to go from Bunnings. Different stores have different stocks I've noticed. Some interesting varieties etc.


Yeah I got inpatient last year and got some plants from Bunnings. Got heaps of good quality Orange Habaneros & Jalapenos from them.

Trying to stick with seeds this year but the ones that do sprout are under attack from some annoying animal that likes to eat new leaves.
I've got some on top of the hot water system (a tip from this thread) which not only are staying warm but have so far not been consumed either.


----------



## MCHammo (23/11/16)

My second year Serranos from Bunnings are going absolutely nuts again - probably 60 or so pods growing between the two plants.

The Birds Eyes and Jalapeños are going well. Habs from a few years ago all died over winter (last time I let my parents look after anything). New Hab seedlings have just sprouted from seed - not expecting anything from them this year.

Picked up a small Rocoto seedling from Bunnings this year, and it's going ballistic. No fruit yet, but the plant is massive, and full of flowers. They still have a bunch at Bankstown, and are at least twice the size mine was when I bought it.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (23/11/16)

Yeah I think the craze for chillies is growing like Craft Beer. Masters had an impressive range of seedlings too. I've seen ranges of Trinidad Scorpions, Bhut Jolokia's, Naga's and other exotics that I never thought would be sold to the general public. 

Looking forward to seeing Chocolate Trinidads in my garden this season. Yellow Ricoto, multi colored Habanero, just for the novelty of different colours ha.
I cant remember which of the Bunnings stores I got the seedlings from but if you treat them well they do very well. Get the individual potted seedlings. 
Just don't disturb the roots when you de-pot them and transplant them into a big pot or bed etc. They love Organics so lots of compost and worms are the key too.
An organic tip is to dig out the hole for the transplant then toss in a handful of worm castings gunk from your own little worm farm. It will have worms in it too. Then place the de-potted chilli plant in and level the dirt, sprinkle the surrounding surface with Dynamic Lifter pellets. Mulch on top. Just keep moist with little watering, not too much.


----------



## indica86 (2/12/16)

Quick harvest....


----------



## wide eyed and legless (9/12/16)

I have a feeling that it may have been posted on here before, but has any growers found a difference between varieties on the time it takes them to show and grow, I have noticed this with tomato and chili plants and more recently with basil, lemon basil, 1st off the mark, followed by sweet basil, then red basil and holy basil is painfully slow a bit like white habaneros.


----------



## pat_00 (13/12/16)

Seeing as masters is closing, anybody know where I can get some 7pod seedlings?


----------



## Cube (14/12/16)

pat_00 said:


> Seeing as masters is closing, anybody know where I can get some 7pod seedlings?


Bunnings, my local in Runaway Bay, has Nagas, Ghost (Bhuts), a few others like Habs and some I didn't recognise. Decent size and most about to flower for under $5 each. NO 7 pods but a good selection of super hots. They really need re potting and mine have taken off in the ground.


----------



## pat_00 (14/12/16)

Bummer. Best my Bunnings has is orange habs.


----------



## Brownsworthy (18/12/16)

I have a Rocoto Manzano that has had heaps of flowers though every time the flowers start to turn to fruit they start to die and fall off.
I have grown many varieties of chillies for years and have never had this issue before and my other chillies have plenty of fruit. I'm just about ready to rip this one to make way for something else though would like to stick with it as I have never tried this variety. 
Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/12/16)

As they are a member of the Solanaceae family try putting some potash around the base of the plant as with tomatoes when they start to flower.


----------



## Brownsworthy (19/12/16)

Thanks WEAL, I appreciate it mate.


----------



## pablo_h (24/12/16)

Yeah, when fruiting they need potassium, mg, mn and cal.
Just don't over water them or use heavy nitrogen ferts. Best if using organic low nitrogen ferts (like manure pellets etc) in the summer. Over watering and too much nitrogen often causes fruit to rot and drop.
Let them dry out a bit - they like it and people often do it deliberately to raise the chilli heat and still end up with a good harvest.
Only water at dawn if the plant looks like it's wilting after being cool and out of the sun overnight. Don't water during the day just because you see its wilting, because they will wilt even if the soil is wet. If daytime wilting bothers you, add some shade rather than over water.

E: Also rocotos are a cooler weather plant, they're not going to do well in high heat. When I was growing them they loved the spring and autumn.


----------



## Cube (24/12/16)

Good tips. Just like to add I always water in the afternoons when the sun heat has gone. Mine have always loved it and are now producing some whopper plants. I always water with a very low dose of seasol so that likely helps. I don't 'power dose' with seasol, just super low dose a lot. In fact, I water all my plants from a plastic bottle and rain water where possible. This way I control the seasol from a few drops to a cap full per bottle. 

Agreed, only water when wilted and NOT in the heat of the day. They seem to punish you if you do. So morning or evening seem to work with us two. The common denominator, not watering when the sun is on them.



pablo_h said:


> Yeah, when fruiting they need potassium, mg, mn and cal.
> Just don't over water them or use heavy nitrogen ferts. Best if using organic low nitrogen ferts (like manure pellets etc) in the summer. Over watering and too much nitrogen often causes fruit to rot and drop.
> Let them dry out a bit - they like it and people often do it deliberately to raise the chilli heat and still end up with a good harvest.
> Only water at dawn if the plant looks like it's wilting after being cool and out of the sun overnight. Don't water during the day just because you see its wilting, because they will wilt even if the soil is wet. If daytime wilting bothers you, add some shade rather than over water.
> ...


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/12/16)

Morning is the best time though I have done both through necessity, evening watering has the potential of attracting slugs and snails. The wilting is what is called transpiration, where the plants loose the water during a hot day then recover at night.
I was often up the crack of Dawn till her mother complained.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (31/1/17)

Dear chilli experts, I'm after some identification assistance.

Are these scotch bonnets? I've done some googling and some online look like this, and some don't.
My in-laws inherited a few plants when they moved house a year or so ago, and these belong to the last survivor.

Any help would be appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## GibboQLD (31/1/17)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Dear chilli experts, I'm after some identification assistance.
> 
> Are these scotch bonnets?


They look more like orange habs to me, though I'm far from a chilli expert...


----------



## indica86 (31/1/17)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Dear chilli experts, I'm after some identification assistance.


Orange Habaneros. I'd need to smell them though. Cut one open and if it is citrus like then that is the go.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (31/1/17)

GibboQLD said:


> They look more like orange habs to me, though I'm far from a chilli expert...





indica86 said:


> Orange Habaneros. I'd need to smell them though. Cut one open and if it is citrus like then that is the go.


Thanks guys, I think you're right. Mother-in-law assured me they were Scotch Bonnets...who'd have thought she'd ever be wrong?


----------



## indica86 (31/1/17)

Diced fresh with lime and onion and fresh coriander makes a brilliant salsa for fish.


----------



## GibboQLD (31/1/17)

indica86 said:


> Diced fresh with lime and onion and fresh coriander makes a brilliant salsa for fish.


That's essentially a recipe for ceviche if you use raw diced/sliced fish and it let cure in the lime juice!


----------



## Brownsworthy (19/3/17)

Used a Naga Viper, worlds hottest a few years back, in a batch of shin ramyun noodles I made today. 
Washed my hands about three times though when I went to take a leak I found that three times was certainly not enough. 
Was entertaining for the Mrs.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (21/3/17)

I would hate to think how entertained she would have been had you given her a touch up.


----------



## LiquidGold (21/3/17)

Wearing protection is the safer bet :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/3/17)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Dear chilli experts, I'm after some identification assistance.
> 
> Are these scotch bonnets? I've done some googling and some online look like this, and some don't.
> My in-laws inherited a few plants when they moved house a year or so ago, and these belong to the last survivor.
> ...


 Could be orange Trinidad Scorpions... if they are mother ******* hot then they will be


----------



## Bribie G (29/3/17)

Can anyone identify these rottweilers?

I just picked a bucket full off a single bush that's half a knee height.
They are quite fierce, two of them do a Vindaloo. I currently have enough for a year, will lactic ferment them then turn them into sriracha.

Just sent a few to RdeVjun hope he doesn't end up on the can for hours


----------



## Brewno Marz (29/3/17)

No idea about the chillies, but that kitchen looks like it is straight out of the 80's...


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/3/17)

Looks like Long Cayenne I get stacks of them when grown outside grew some inside this year and only got a few, same with the capsicums inside 3or 4 on a plant outside 5 or 6, must be the wind helping pollinate the outdoors ones.


----------



## GibboQLD (30/3/17)

Anyone else had to deal with aphids this year?

Had to give my reapers a spray with some diluted dish soap, which made not only the aphids drop off but half the leaves too.

From what little reading I've done on the subject, I may have been slightly over-feeding my plants. Ooops.

Edit: Also, picked up a red habanero plant from the big green shed's clearance rack for $1. Score!


----------



## pnorkle (30/3/17)

Bribie G said:


> Can anyone identify these rottweilers?


Yep, as WEAL said, look like cayenne.

Also - is that Stanley Leasingham Moselle in the BG? Memories...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/3/17)

They almost look like mexican D'Abol blood chiiolies


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/3/17)

^ yep that would be my guess, although there are a few look alikes. What's the flavour like Bribie?
They could be a variety of cayenne, or one of these weirdos:

https://thehippyseedcompany.com/product/de-arbol-blood/
https://thehippyseedcompany.com/product/bangalore-torpedo/
https://thehippyseedcompany.com/product/pusa-jwala/
https://thehippyseedcompany.com/product/rajah/


----------



## sp0rk (30/3/17)

My Butch T, Carolina Reaper and Orange Habs have FINALLY started fruiting in the last week
The week long 45-47C days we had in the middle of summer hit them hard and they kept dropping the flowers
Looking good now though


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/3/17)

The way to tell if they are D'Abol blood shillies is to dry them out. If the skin goes like red cellophane then you have blood chillies


----------



## wide eyed and legless (30/3/17)

So does the long cayenne get that cellophane feel to it due to the silica in the pod, reason I guessed the long cayenne was if it came up unaware to Bribie that would be the most common, and they can be pretty fierce.
How big do the Habs grow I have a load of White Habs but only as big as an acorn, should they be bigger?


----------



## Bribie G (30/3/17)

I'm going to lactic ferment them and do a Sriracha sauce, should last me for over a year.


----------



## Bribie G (1/4/17)

That's a two litre jar.
I zapped the chillies, added salt, raw sugar and my own giant garlic, plus a dose of kefir culture (that I get from Country Brewer) and covered with a layer of EVOO to keep the air out.
(I'll blend that in when I bottle next week or so).


----------



## Bribie G (1/4/17)

Hey sp0rk if you can make it to Grafton I'll bring you and Stu a couple of samples.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/4/17)

I made the same with Lemon Aji ( I did give you boys some at Roches a few years back ), that was real nice, not overly hot, but nice citrus flavour to it

!kg Chilies ( mashed/smashed..not blended to an inch of its life )

1/4 cup salt

You can tell when its ready. Stops bubbling and the skins are broken down

My last Tabasco one took 6 weeks before it stopped bubbling


----------



## RdeVjun (2/4/17)

I think I remember the one Stu, was in the white mayo pail? Went well on my burger IIRC, bewdiful.

Bribie's trying to destroy our palates before judging at Grafton show!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/4/17)

RdeVjun said:


> I think I remember the one Stu, was in the white mayo pail? Went well on my burger IIRC, bewdiful.
> 
> Bribie's trying to destroy our palates before judging at Grafton show!


Yep that was the one

I hade one made from Tabasco's and the other made with Lemon Aji. The lemon Aji one was fantastic on fish


----------



## Curly79 (2/4/17)

I noticed the Wandin Chilli and Herb festival is on soon for anyone in Victoria that is interested. New phone. Can't figure out how to copy link.


----------



## MartinOC (2/4/17)

Mate, it was a couple of weeks ago. You must've been looking at 2018 dates :chug:


----------



## Curly79 (2/4/17)

Ha ha. Don't mind me. I've been driving past the sign every day this year on my way to work and thinking, " must let everyone know about that".


----------



## Danscraftbeer (2/4/17)

Nice big fat chillies this season. Some freaky above these sizes and shapes. This is some of what I have on tap into winter.
Some hold fruit almost to spring next season. B)
Left to Right.
Cayenne (It must be a cross breed its too big and fat)
Rocoto (yellow and red) 
Jalapeno
50 cent coin
Trinidad Scorpions. (Dark two are Chocolate Trinidads. Lighter one is Butch T) 
My cross breed Mungrel Bhut Jolokia.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (27/4/17)

A few pics from the last second gen plants i had. 
I got smashes by fruit fly and just gave up in the end. Was sad really and now fully understand why they are such a pest.
Anyway i got a few ferments and dried chillies out of these.
I made a ferment just out of reapers and butch ts. Its the hottest ive had.

So the list includes

Butch t
Reaper
Monster naga
Choc scorp (the hippie sead co)
Yellow jonah 7

The list went on but sadly all taken by the fly.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (30/4/17)

That's some seriouse shit Gav80.

I'm boiling up some serious shit tonight. Mongrel cross breed/hybrid Bhut Jolokia into small canning jars for long storage.
Free samples for anyone game in my local zone. Just pm me with interest of serious hot chilli sauce.
In house overload I really have to give it away fresh!

I have Trinidad Scorpions in harvest as well.


----------



## abyss (30/4/17)

Does anyone know what these might be ?
They are all very hot to my taste. The first ones are my favourite with the seeds removed, very sweet.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/4/17)

First ones look like bishops crown


----------



## abyss (30/4/17)

Thanks Liam, I've been calling them bell peppers.


----------



## GibboQLD (19/5/17)

So there's apparently a new superhot in town?



> Record-breaking hottest chilli in world, the Dragon's Breath, will be used as anaesthetic because it is so potent it numbs the skin ... It measures more than 2.48m on the Scoville scale, and it could potentially cause a type of anaphylactic shock for someone who eats it, burning the airways and closing them up.


http://www.dailypost.co.uk/news/north-wales-news/-hottest-chili-world-killer-anaesthetic-13042313


----------



## tugger (20/5/17)

My Trinidad scorpions are coming along nicely. 
It's getting cold here. 
I'm thinking about setting up a greenhouse.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/5/17)

Do you get frosts ?

Regardless, cut them back hard after fruiting to a stump, if you get frost then cover in saw dust


----------



## Danscraftbeer (20/5/17)

abyss said:


> Does anyone know what these might be ?
> They are all very hot to my taste. The first ones are my favourite with the seeds removed, very sweet.


1st photo is , um, something Lantern. Maybe Chinese Lantern? (Not Bell Peppers which are your common Capsicum)
2nd photo um, Upside down Cayenne? :unsure: Don't count that out as a possibility.
3rd photo is Thai Birdseye. Your second photo could be a crossbreed of this since it points up. :unsure:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/5/17)

Was going to say, 3rd one almost looks like a Tabasco bush


----------



## Danscraftbeer (20/5/17)

Tobasco bush...?

Should I google it?, or not... :unsure:


----------



## tugger (21/5/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Do you get frosts ?
> 
> Regardless, cut them back hard after fruiting to a stump, if you get frost then cover in saw dust


I'm thinking of running a few led lights and trying to grow year round. 
It's not that cold where I am.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/5/17)

Lights wont do anything.

Just cut them back


----------



## abyss (21/5/17)

If anybody wants some free seeds just message me. They are all hot to my tastes but happy to share.


----------



## LiquidGold (22/5/17)

Taken from 'The Complete Chile Pepper Book'.


----------



## abyss (22/5/17)

Yea that's the one.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/5/17)

Also known as Bishop's Crown.


----------



## Dave70 (22/5/17)

tugger said:


> I'm thinking of running a few led lights and trying to grow year round.
> It's not that cold where I am.


You can also go for CFLs and a couple of desk lamps. Most seem to say the 5000k + (cool daylight) in the highest wattage you can get are the ones to go for. I've taken to self watering planter boxes and CFLs to grow my less cold tolerant herbs and its working fine. Now I'll be able to enjoy fresh pesto or Thyme on my pizza year round. Probably. 
I picked up one of these off e bay for peanuts. It has yet to short out or catch fire.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/5/17)

Trouble with growing " under lights " is you need A LOT of light...equivalent of mid afternoon sun

What are you trying to achieve by growing under lights ?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (22/5/17)

Do what stu suggested cut back hard and wait it out till summer, all of the solanaceae family do not like cold damp conditions. You could make up some plastic shelters around them, an Italian guy close by to me has a 2 meter high egg plant which he covers each winter.


----------



## MartinOC (22/5/17)

I live in a very cold place (on top of a mountain in Victoria) & have a bugger of a time getting chilli seeds to germinate naturally.

I've been thinking I could get them going inside (warm) & growing (under lights) before transferring them outside to the veggie patch once they're established.

Nothing but Rocoto will survive a winter up here & even that's a challenge.

Not such a silly idea..


----------



## indica86 (22/5/17)

Mine grow all year. 750 m above sea level in north qld, it gets cool here. Some places have the odd frost, we don't thoough.

I was lucky enough the get a kashmiri chilli bush. Great chilli. Put heaps in the dehydrator and have a few jars of dry ones. Hopefully the dropped ones sprout and I get more.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (22/5/17)

tugger said:


> I'm thinking of running a few led lights and trying to grow year round.
> It's not that cold where I am.


I used lights to plunge into a high yield season by raising chilli seedlings under lights in winter. So they were well established little shrubs by the time Spring came around. Then ween them for the outdoors and sunlight through early spring. When you do this don't put them out into direct sunlight, more like shaded areas and then partial shade for a month then they should be hardy enough for full sun. I did get some early fruit when they were under lights but its just not the same. For interest I've got loads of fruit now and that's good for pickings until late winter. Some breeds go all year round. At this rate I have far more then I can use and give away and to last all year round. Freeze them, pickle them, dry them etc.


----------



## MartinOC (22/5/17)

OK, you've got my attention. That sounds like the ideal proposition for all of my chilli/herb/tomato projects for next year.

Any advice/referrals/info? Gratefully received, as you're in the same sorta geographic region as me.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (22/5/17)

MartinOC said:


> OK, you've got my attention. That sounds like the ideal proposition for all of my chilli/herb/tomato projects for next year.
> 
> Any advice/referrals/info? Gratefully received, as you're in the same sorta geographic region as me.


Assuming your following on my post.
I actually got given some of those Hydroponic light shades/reflector with the big screw in bulbs fittings you can only get at hydroponic stores.
I didn't use the HID high wattage lights. I used the low wattage fluro energy saver type globes that are around 80 watt.
Sorry I have no internet link. Vaguely I think the shade/reflector ~ $100. 80w Fluro energy saver bulb ~ $50. Its some time ago now. That was good for a little grow space I set up 1m wide, 2m long and only 1m high. Keep the lights as close to the plants as possible. Move the light around to favour lower plants. A perfect temp range environment for germination as well between 20 to 30c. 
Oh, and with a little fan for good air circulation. Flat white painted walls or I had white Polystyrene sheat best insulation and light reflection. Because I'm a hobby geek etc...
Scurried through my photobucket archive for example pic.
My first Bhut Jolokia. (Ghost Pepper) raised from seed in winter. This is about 6 months old. You can only see the chilli's when their red but I got at least 120 chilli off the first seasons.


----------



## Dave70 (23/5/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Trouble with growing " under lights " is you need A LOT of light...equivalent of mid afternoon sun
> 
> What are you trying to achieve by growing under lights ?


The sun is_ so like_ 4.6 billion years ago. Get with the times.

That, and you can run lights 24/7. Not sure if need to switch back to 12/12 to get em to flower / fruit though.


----------



## Grott (23/5/17)

If your paying the electricity rates as in SA each chilli on the bush would be worth a few bucks each.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/5/17)

grott said:


> If your paying the electricity rates as in SA each chilli on the bush would be worth a few bucks each.


More than what the " other " bush is worth


----------



## Dave70 (23/5/17)

grott said:


> If your paying the electricity rates as in SA each chilli on the bush would be worth a few bucks each.


I thought you guys were all solar panels and wind turbines in SA. Dont you get your power for free?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/5/17)

Some say that everyday wind & sun is more expensive then digging up coal


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/5/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Assuming your following on my post.
> I actually got given some of those Hydroponic light shades/reflector with the big screw in bulbs fittings you can only get at hydroponic stores.
> I didn't use the HID high wattage lights. I used the low wattage fluro energy saver type globes that are around 80 watt.
> Sorry I have no internet link. Vaguely I think the shade/reflector ~ $100. 80w Fluro energy saver bulb ~ $50. Its some time ago now. That was good for a little grow space I set up 1m wide, 2m long and only 1m high. Keep the lights as close to the plants as possible. Move the light around to favour lower plants. A perfect temp range environment for germination as well between 20 to 30c.
> ...



I can see it know...TRG & the drug squad raid a house, only to find 400 chilli plants grown hydroponically under lights


----------



## Danscraftbeer (3/6/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I can see it know...TRG & the drug squad raid a house, only to find 400 chilli plants grown hydroponically under lights


Haha yeah I often get giggles out of that and my 4 X IBC cubicle greenhouses Aquaponics system too. I'd imaging it is in the (Aerial watch) archive.
Nothing to worry about when there is nothing illegal. If I got raided it would be giggle worthy for sure...

Today: Holy Quivering Lips!!!!
The cold snap has started to kill my Trinidad Scorpions so I harvested them. Some are the biggest I've seen.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (10/6/17)

Moved most of my Carolina Reaper under cover and still producing, quickest of my new chilli seeds to germinate was Orange Wonder, well in front of Cayenne and Birds Eye. Will probably sell my Carolina Reaper plants, put 3 White Habanero chillies into a curry and my wife complained it was to hot.


----------



## Bridges (10/6/17)

Have been thinking about having a stab at some chilli plants just looking at what is out there. Has anyone ordered from this site? http://chilliseedbank.com.au/ or can anyone recommend an other sites.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (10/6/17)

There are a couple of sites like that, Ducati boy stu has mentioned one of them previously, there is also a good Pommie one, my Birds Eye I got from Safeway, nice and cheap, use the chilli and save the seed.Did the same with the Carolina Reaper.


----------



## Bridges (10/6/17)

That's a great idea Weal but I like the sound of the "rocoto red" from the site I listed. Specific cool climate chilli apparently. I'll have to have a better look at the supermarket next time I'm there.


----------



## niftinev (10/6/17)

Bridges said:


> Have been thinking about having a stab at some chilli plants just looking at what is out there. Has anyone ordered from this site? http://chilliseedbank.com.au/ or can anyone recommend an other sites.


try https://thehippyseedcompany.com with 200+ types


----------



## kaiserben (23/6/17)

If I wanted to ferment batches hot sauce using lacto, how cautious do I need to be considering I brew in my kitchen, transfer into a fermenter in my kitchen and prepare yeast starters in my kitchen?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/6/17)

The Hippy Seed Co rocks

Never had a problem with there seeds


----------



## Cube (11/1/18)

Long time no post on the chilli forum....

I would like to trade seeds if I can.
I have seeds:
Chocolate Devils tongue
Bhut Jolokias
Big Jim
Red Habanero
Trinidad Yellow 7 Pot
Dorset Naga

I am after seeds:

Carolina Reaper
Trinidad Scorpian
or other exotic like white Bhuts or other suggestions... what have you got?

I have some powder I can swap for seeds so if you are out of chilli as it's an instant heat fix 

Powder I have:
Bhut Jolokia
Red habanero
Dorset naga

Cheers lads


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/1/18)

I have some trin scorp seeds somewhere, 7pot, bhut..

Just got to find them


----------



## Cube (11/1/18)

Stu
Nice! Thanks mate. Absolutely after the Scorps...mmmm. I got red bhuts and yellow 7 pot. Not red 7 pot. Are yours red 7 pot?

If so, I'll swap you what ever you want from my list for the red 7 pot and scorps 

Pm me mate if you can.

Cheers


----------



## thumbsucker (11/1/18)

I have 2kg of Carolina Reaper Hot sauce. Last year I had a bumper crop more the a kg, I pureed the Carolina Reapers added 2% salt by weight and allowed a lacto ferment for 6 months on oak cubes. Then I added 500ml of Apple Cider Vinegar and 500gm of Leatherwood Honey. 

It is a beast, it starts sweet and soft fruity and then sour then it burns, starting slow only to get brutal. I have given it to a group of chilli freaks - no one has mastered it. 

If any one is into pain, let me know for a free sample.


----------



## mondestrunken (11/1/18)

sounds awesome!


----------



## thumbsucker (11/1/18)

mondestrunken said:


> sounds awesome!



want some?


----------



## Cube (11/1/18)

thumbsucker said:


> I have 2kg of Carolina Reaper Hot sauce. Last year I had a bumper crop more the a kg, I pureed the Carolina Reapers added 2% salt by weight and allowed a lacto ferment for 6 months on oak cubes. Then I added 500ml of Apple Cider Vinegar and 500gm of Leatherwood Honey.
> 
> It is a beast, it starts sweet and soft fruity and then sour then it burns, starting slow only to get brutal. I have given it to a group of chilli freaks - no one has mastered it.
> 
> If any one is into pain, let me know for a free sample.



Assuming you won't be out of pocket ie: i can PayPal postage, sure, I'm in for a bit. Any seeds this year? Not sure if what I have is to you liking but I posted it above.


----------



## Cube (11/1/18)

Ok, there seems to be an update to the forum, or apparently a downgrade since my last visit. I can't see a way to PM Stu or Tsucker. Any tips?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (11/1/18)

Cube said:


> Ok, there seems to be an update to the forum, or apparently a downgrade since my last visit. I can't see a way to PM Stu or Tsucker. Any tips?


Click their user name. Start conversation. You haven't been around for some time! There was a migration. Admin was courteous to make a complaints thread. I think its aw 300 pages long or something.


----------



## thumbsucker (11/1/18)

Cube said:


> Ok, there seems to be an update to the forum, or apparently a downgrade since my last visit. I can't see a way to PM Stu or Tsucker. Any tips?





Cube said:


> Assuming you won't be out of pocket ie: i can PayPal postage, sure, I'm in for a bit. Any seeds this year? Not sure if what I have is to you liking but I posted it above.



Still to early for seeds, I have just started getting my first fruit. It will be another two months before I have seeds. However I would not trade them, since chillies hybridise with any capsicum I cannot vouch for their pedigree. Many of my neighbours grow chillies and the odds are my seeds would be a bastard strain. But the fruit is pure.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (11/1/18)

Hey first time chilli grower here. Picked up a couple cayenne type varieties from Bunnings. One is standard long red/green cayenne on the label, however the fruit which has been growing for a month or so now (maybe longer) is bright lime green. Looks healthy/good but how long does take for the fruit to change colour? 

The smaller one which was labelled as “Firecracker” has very small birds eye type fruit which is that standard deep green chilli colour, again no fruit has standard to change colour.


----------



## Cube (11/1/18)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Click their user name. Start conversation. You haven't been around for some time! There was a migration. Admin was courteous to make a complaints thread. I think its aw 300 pages long or something.



Indeed a bit of a gardening leave. I haven't bothered to come back in AGES because there was ongoing issues with the new owners lol. I'm here for the chilli community now  I'd like to poke around the 300 page said complaints thread. Got a stinky linky?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (11/1/18)

Cube said:


> Indeed a bit of a gardening leave. I haven't bothered to come back in AGES because there was ongoing issues with the new owners lol. I'm here for the chilli community now  I'd like to poke around the 300 page said complaints thread. Got a stinky linky?


Serious? Maybe I was thinking 300 complaints long. No its 667 posts, 34 pages long. Go for your life! https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/migration-complete-complain-here.95317/page-34#post-1497907

Hey how did you go about chilli powdering. I have many dried of the high level stuff but when blending them its like spraying mace through your house. I suffered seriously when I've tried so I keep them whole now.
I've looked for grinders but no luck other than Mortal and Pestle.


----------



## Cube (11/1/18)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Hey first time chilli grower here. Picked up a couple cayenne type varieties from Bunnings. One is standard long red/green cayenne on the label, however the fruit which has been growing for a month or so now (maybe longer) is bright lime green. Looks healthy/good but how long does take for the fruit to change colour?
> 
> The smaller one which was labelled as “Firecracker” has very small birds eye type fruit which is that standard deep green chilli colour, again no fruit has standard to change colour.



Be careful with the bunnings ones. Some are pretty much 'ornamental'. Don't bother cooking with them. In saying that, I have seen Bhut Jolokias and some half decent Habanero there. Chilli is less about heat, well to an extent for cooking, but more flavour in dishes. I suggest growing red and orange Habanero to start with, get a grasp of the different flavour profiles. If you like the orange variety, fruity, tropical, dive into the yellow and chocolate devils tongue. God... fantastic for curries etc. Hey, think different hops flavours, now think chilli varieties... different flavour profiles, heat levels...

If you want more heat go up from there because the habs are about 350,000 SHU then multiply that by three for the 7 pots, Bhut Jolokias, Dorset nagas or another step up again is the Trinidad scorpians etc.


----------



## Cube (11/1/18)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Serious? Maybe I was thinking 300 complaints long. No its 667 posts, 34 pages long. Go for your life! https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/migration-complete-complain-here.95317/page-34#post-1497907
> 
> Hey how did you go about chilli powdering. I have many dried of the high level stuff but when blending them its like spraying mace through your house. I suffered seriously when I've tried so I keep them whole now.
> I've looked for grinders but no luck other than Mortal and Pestle.



Arr yes, drying and grinding 1 million + scoville chillies.. Not for the faint hearted indeed. I have a food dehydrator. Cut all in half first, helps cutting time down and dries better. 

Once dry, nice and crispy, I crack out the magic bullet. I use both blades. The 4 blades first to do the majour chopping, then transfer it to the smallest glass and use the grinding blade. Only 1/4 fill the small plastic glass container with the grinding blade and let it go for a minute. Super fine powder.

Now, I do this in my garage , AIR FLOW, by the open roller door with the internal garage door to the house locked. If I don't lock the door and someone comes out, it's almost instant death for them. I'm not joking. I don't wear masks or gloves or anything now. I'm almost used to it. Yes I sneeze and cough a lot during the grinding ( I grind a lot), and sometimes if its windy my hands and forearms burn for hours all night afterwards but I kinda like that now. There is one golden rule, if you need to piss, sit down and go hands free. I've been known to sit in the pool for some time after grinding super hots and forgetting the hands free policy.

Ive tried masks but it just does not help, it gets in. The key for me is to wait a minute to let the grind settle in the grinding cups, open and transfer gently between grinding blades, containers etc. I also do all the cleaning up, even washing the magic bullet cups and blades are carefully and slowly done. Open that water tap to fast and shoot water into that cup/blade... nuclear in the kitchen. 

I don't know where you are but I can grind for you in you are in the gold coast. Does not take long and I have found even dried chilli can suck up moisture and start to go soft again in our humidity. Powder does not and keeps ages.


----------



## Cube (11/1/18)

thumbsucker said:


> Still to early for seeds, I have just started getting my first fruit. It will be another two months before I have seeds. However I would not trade them, since chillies hybridise with any capsicum I cannot vouch for their pedigree. Many of my neighbours grow chillies and the odds are my seeds would be a bastard strain. But the fruit is pure.



Early? wow I've been fruiting for 4-5 months at least now. Must be the Melbourne temps? I'm not fussed on the pedigree at all. Most all of us open pollenate our chillies and thats a fact of life. I'm still keen for a few seeds 

Cheers


----------



## thumbsucker (11/1/18)

I do not get a full harvest, it is mid autumn before the bulk of my chillies mature and by winter I still have a few that are small and green. Melbourne just does not have a long and hot enough growing season. Last year I had 10 reapers plants this year I only have three. They survive winter but most died exposed to the frost. When the end of year comes I can set some aside for you for seed.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (12/1/18)

These are the chilli I mentioned above. What kinda are the lime green type if they aren’t cayenne? 

Also any ideas how’s to prevent some fruit getting that brown rot on it? Is it pest damage?


----------



## fdsaasdf (12/1/18)

Looks like a cayenne to me... I have a cayenne variety that looks very similar to that. No idea what the rot is, sorry, but I'm, pulling about half a dozen of them off my 2 plans per week through the summer.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (12/1/18)

Cheers mate, yeah looks like I’ll reap a similar amount. In fact I think I potted it in too small a pot as I struggle to keep the soil moist during hot Melbourne spells. The plants just lap it up and the leaves start to droop if I don’t keep them watered (twice a day sometimes).
They tasted OK, standard chilli taste, maybe a bit bitter but probably because they need longer on the plant to ripen?


----------



## Digga (12/1/18)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> View attachment 111051
> 
> 
> These are the chilli I mentioned above. What kinda are the lime green type if they aren’t cayenne?
> ...


The little one on the right looks to be jalapeño.the left 3 will turn red (jalapeño also turns red if you leave it long enough.

They will continue to build heat until fully ripe and their true colour.


----------



## fdsaasdf (12/1/18)

Yes I believe the bitterness is probably because they are under-ripe, mine tend to go from dark green to red within a few days at the moment. They also ripen quickly in a bright spot near bananas.


----------



## Zorco (18/1/18)

i love chilli claus and the christmas carols video


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/2/18)

Looks like I will be getting a bumper crop of Long Cayenne and Birds eye this year that last dose of rain we had really pushed them along, got some white Habanero but don't seem to grow very big.


----------



## hoppy2B (6/4/18)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> View attachment 111051
> 
> 
> These are the chilli I mentioned above. What kinda are the lime green type if they aren’t cayenne?
> ...



Could be sunburn causing the brown area on your chilli. Shade-cloth when it is really hot may help. 

The little chilli could be a Serrano if it isn't a Jalapeno.


----------



## fungrel (11/4/18)

Just like there are definitive books for brewing, can anyone suggest a book or two to help speed my knowledge of growing chillies?
I'm also assuming that there are sites too.
Growing a hydro Jalapeno, Carolina Reaper and dirt grown Trinidad Scorpion. Landscaping garden over winter to prepare for a huge bed and looking for varieties and info. The in-laws are insane over chillies and they have a lot of Thai varieties that i can steal, looking for something exotic, grows huge and tastes a little sweeter than the Thai varieties as i want to ferment using lacto.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (11/4/18)

I just google for any gardening problems, I Hydro grew Carolina Reaper and Habenero chili not the season past but the previous season, after this years harvest I will have enough to last me a couple of years after drying. I have found that aphids simply love chili and capsicum plants, tried allsorts to remove them I think the most effective was high pressure water spray to blast them off.


----------



## munta (11/4/18)

I had some reapers and Trinidad scorpions in th freezer, the mother in law found them and thought the were mini capsicums or something, she threw them into a stir fry and it was like pepper spray gas. The kitchen was full of fumes burning eyes and hard to breathe. Damn strong chillis


----------



## Thomas Wood (20/8/18)

My dad just have me some dried garden chilli seeds. What is the best way to start growing them, and when? Cheers.


----------



## Slurp (20/8/18)

Thomas Wood said:


> My dad just have me some dried garden chilli seeds. What is the best way to start growing them, and when? Cheers.



The chilliFactory vids are excellent for learning how to grow them. A milton soak is a must! A heatpad is really worthwhile if you are going to get into propagating specific strains etc as you really need to hold a 27c temp with 100% humidity for these guys to pop. Can't remember the rules on links but will throw it up - just google growing the hottest chilli peppers in the world.


----------



## Slurp (20/8/18)

munta said:


> I had some reapers and Trinidad scorpions in th freezer, the mother in law found them and thought the were mini capsicums or something, she threw them into a stir fry and it was like pepper spray gas. The kitchen was full of fumes burning eyes and hard to breathe. Damn strong chillis


The worst is when you finish making a sauce and go to clean your gear - all the capsaicans just turn into steam. Damn I hate clean up.. well on everything really but particularly chillies.


----------



## Slurp (20/8/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I just google for any gardening problems, I Hydro grew Carolina Reaper and Habenero chili not the season past but the previous season, after this years harvest I will have enough to last me a couple of years after drying. I have found that aphids simply love chili and capsicum plants, tried allsorts to remove them I think the most effective was high pressure water spray to blast them off.


I ended up giving a lot of my reapers away, they are just pure heat and I prefer to have some chilli flavour with my heat. My absolute favourite is Jamaican MOA. Smells like apricots when you cut them open and have a great heat about 1 1/2 times a habanero. If you want seeds pm me, I saved a bunch from a couple of pods.


----------



## Thomas Wood (20/8/18)

Slurp said:


> The chilliFactory vids are excellent for learning how to grow them. A milton soak is a must! A heatpad is really worthwhile if you are going to get into propagating specific strains etc as you really need to hold a 27c temp with 100% humidity for these guys to pop. Can't remember the rules on links but will throw it up - just google growing the hottest chilli peppers in the world.


Awesome thanks heaps. There's so much information overload out there, it's always good to know where to start looking


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/8/18)

When I grow chilies again, maybe next year or the year after that I don't think I will be going for the man made strains, I will just stick with Jalapeno.
Did you know chilies aren't really hot, its our brain which indicates the heat which isn't really there, birds can eat chili without feeling any heat and chilies germinate better when they have passed through a birds digestive system. Not many people know that.


----------



## altone (20/8/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> When I grow chilies again, maybe next year or the year after that I don't think I will be going for the man made strains, I will just stick with Jalapeno.
> Did you know chilies aren't really hot, its our brain which indicates the heat which isn't really there, birds can eat chili without feeling any heat and chilies germinate better when they have passed through a birds digestive system. Not many people know that.



I knew the first part, but who the hell did the research on the second part and why?


----------



## n87 (20/8/18)

I put a couple of birds eyes in the ground around the parent plant at the end of the last season..
And over the weekend I found a whole heap of teeny seedlings on the edge of the mulch next to the trunk of my birds eye tree.

The birds eye is a little confused me thinks, it is sprouting a whole heap of new leaves and branches and even buds... its the middle of forking winter....


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/8/18)

altone said:


> I knew the first part, but who the hell did the research on the second part and why?


Well it can be a very long answer, but plants are a lot smarter than we give them credit for, they have a more complex DNA than ours, they have been on earth a lot longer than mammals and they have been studying and watching us for since we were shrews. Every single living thing has one thing in common and that is to survive, that is the foremost objective of everything on earth, plants can't run from danger so they have developed different methods to avoid getting eaten.
The worlds phosphate supplies are now so depleted Monash University has been testing thousands of different plants to find out what the plants will do, what they have found is that they will become dwarfed and produce more arsenic. So not a good time coming up to go vegetarian.
A good doco to watch is, 'The Intelligence of Plants' scientists have discovered a lot more since the documentary was made.


----------



## Thomas Wood (21/8/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> birds can eat chili without feeling any heat and chilies germinate better when they have passed through a birds digestive system


This also allows the birds to spread the seeds around as they shit them out, whereas a mammal wouldn't. We just eat the fruit.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (21/8/18)

Thomas Wood said:


> This also allows the birds to spread the seeds around as they shit them out, whereas a mammal wouldn't. We just eat the fruit.


I think that was what the aim of the plant was, as do a number of plants rely on birds for their survival, tomatoes and strawberries come to mind.
Scientists now know plants can see light in 3 different colours and they can also count.


----------



## Ronwales (23/6/19)

Anyone tried fermented chilli sauce? Im trying some for the first time atm. Smells delicious


----------



## Bob65 (16/1/20)

Well there you go. A chilli growing thread on the home brew forum.

Only new here and I am still exploring what is on offer and found this.

New to home brew but have been growing chillies for a while now. I love my home made chilli sauces.

I will put up some pics of my chilli garden once I figure out how to post photos.

I also have a bit of a bbq obsession so will end up putting pics in the brew food section of that as well.


----------



## Thomas Wood (17/1/20)

How often should I water my chilli's in winter and summer? They keep dying from too much or too little. I mainly have garden chillies, peri peri, and maybe some ghost that haven't flowered yet.


----------



## Bob65 (17/1/20)

Chillies don't like too much water. Rule of thumb is water them every second day during summer. Every day if it is hot.

They don't like being in the hot sun all day either, and will do better with shade for half the day (morning sun, afternoon shade) or under shade cloth.

During winter they tend to go dormant with the colder weather (depending on the type of chilli). I water mine if/when I remember. I don't think I watered them 5 times last winter.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (17/1/20)

Thomas Wood said:


> How often should I water my chilli's in winter and summer? They keep dying from too much or too little. I mainly have garden chillies, peri peri, and maybe some ghost that haven't flowered yet.


In warmer comfortable climate they like to feed and drink more. In the hot sun they will want/need to drink more.
Don't over water either. Honestly its a balance of your time or automate the time of watering.

Food is Organics the best, compost, plus little additions of required nutrients and pH balance. 
This for all organics.


----------



## Thomas Wood (18/1/20)

Thanks guys. They're definitely getting too much sun and I think that's the issue!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (18/1/20)

Thomas Wood said:


> Thanks guys. They're definitely getting too much sun and I think that's the issue!


I have a load of capsicum in the garden they were suffering in full sun, thriving now I have put shade cloth over them.


----------



## Thomas Wood (4/2/20)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I have a load of capsicum in the garden they were suffering in full sun, thriving now I have put shade cloth over them.


I moved them out of the sun under a shade cloth as well and they are striving now. I know this isn't the thread for it, but what do we think about potted Citrus/Lime trees? Same treatment? They're also getting too much sun right not I think. Cheers


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/2/20)

Thomas Wood said:


> I moved them out of the sun under a shade cloth as well and they are striving now. I know this isn't the thread for it, but what do we think about potted Citrus/Lime trees? Same treatment? They're also getting too much sun right not I think. Cheers


I have one (a lime) thriving in the ground, what I have read for limes they don't like a windy position.


----------

